# What are you making and what have you made ???



## NSwiner

Ok I'll start this .I would love to know what everyone is making or have made .It amazes me what people make wine with from scratch .Also those of you making beer list those also since it's part of the site .

In primary fermenter :



In carboy :

- WE Selection International Italian Pinot Grigio

- Batch #3 of skeeter pee 

- Wine Kitz Chardonnay Chenin limited edition 

- lime SP to use for mojito 







Already made and bottled :

- Skeeter Pee batch # 2

- Spring Fever -Cran/pom ,white grape/pear , white cranberry ,lemon juices

- Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel


- Orchard breezin - Black Cherry Pinot Noir

- white cranberry juice & apple juice 

-WE Selection -Speciale series -New Millennuim Sparkling wine 

-No name for this yet but has cranberry/raspberry ,white cranberry ,
welches white grape juices decided to call it Cranberry Delight .
-Skeeter Pee #1 
WE Vintners reserve - Mezza Luna White
WE Vintners Reserve world yineyard collection - Italian Pinot Grigio
WE Selection Limited Edition 2009 - California Lake County Trio Blanca 
Cranberry & Pomegranate /white grape pear juices 
White Cranberry 
OB -Raspberry White Zinfandel 
First batch of beer Brew house - cream ale 
WE Selection original - Gewurztraminer
WE Selection Original -liebfraumilch 
Orchard breezin - Holiday cran apple chardonnay x 2
WE Vintners reserve world vineyard collection -French Sauvignon Blanc ( very tart )


Not wine but we did 2 batches of alcohol base .


----------



## NSwiner

I know I'm probably not the only newbie that would love if soemone could post all the abbrevations for the different wine companies example WE - wine expert .I could but would take me all day to look them all up.


----------



## TheTooth

Tall order if you want me to include what I've already made, including beer, but I'll try.

Fermenting:
- Kolsch

Lagering:
- Oktoberfest

In Cellar (carboys and kegs):
- Dunkel - First lager!
- '09 Cellar Craft International Quartet Syrah (Shiraz) kit
- '09 Spiced Holiday Apple Wine
- WE Chocolate Raspberry Port kits (have 2 to make a 6 gallon batch. These were a huge hit as gifts last XMas, so I don't have much left from first batch)
- '09 Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter (saved some for wife after pregnancy)
- '09 Weizenbock (saved some for wife after pregnancy)
- Hard Apple Cider
- Irish Red Ale - Father-In-Law request
- '10 Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter for holidays and gifts
- '10 Hellion (Imperial Bourbon Oaked Stout to forget about in cellar for kid)
- '10 Holiday Belgian for holidays and gifts
- Milk Stout - also post-childbirth wife request
- Cellar Craft Showcase Austrian Gruner-Veltliner
- '10 Cru Select Platinum Semillon Sauvignon Blanc - Australia

In Kegerator:
- Angry Asphalt Porter
- Holiday Belgian Ale
- Belgian Golden Strong Ale
- English Brown Ale
- Dunkelweizen
- Dunkel - First lager!
- Old Ale
- Blond Ale
- Hard Apple Cider
- Cherry/Apple Cider

Plan to make this year:
- Big mead to forget in cellar for 21 years for kid
- '10 Spiced Holiday Ale for holidays and gifts
- Honey Blonde Ale
- '10 Cru Select RQ Alpine Foothills Italian Barbaresco
- If I have time (probably not), I want to try making sake now that I have a temp controlled fermentation environment.
- There will be plenty of other not-yet-planned beers, and a few wines/meads. I'd like to try a fruit wine, but I may not have time to get to that this year... we'll see. I'm hedging my bets on time assuming that I'll have a LOT less once my wife evicts the kid from her belly (in July, supposedly).

Made in the past (only listing each style once... I don't think you care how many batches of the same beer I've made. LOL):
- Kolsch
- Sweet Traditional Mead
- Medium/Dry Traditional Mead
- Cellar Craft International YAKIMA SYNERGY II white wine kit
- Selection Estate Washington Columbia Valley Riesling kit
- WE Chocolate raspberry port kit - First kit... kinda messed up, but saved with brandy fortification
- Milk stout
- Molasses Porter
- Oatmeal Stout
- Amber Ale
- Belgian Pale Ale
- Irish Red Ale
- Toasted Oatmeal Vanilla Bourbon Stout
- Chocolate Hazelnut Porter
- Chocolate Porter (hazelnut was too much, so tried again without it)
- English Bitter
- Cream Ale
- WE Vintners Reserve Pinot Blanc Kit (White cooking wine for wife)
- WE Vintners Reserve World Vineyard California Trinity Red (Red cooking wine for wife)
- '09 Masters Edition AllJuice Outback Shiraz 23L kit
- '09 Vanilla Cinnamon Mead
- Many versions of the same beers, slightly altered, while getting the recipes dialed in to where we really enjoy them.
- That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## outdoorsmadness

in secondary: strawberry jam wine - 5 gallon
pineapple from concentrate - 1 gallon
jaom original recipie - 1 gallon

in bulk age : muscadine and peach blend red - 3 gallons
muscadine and peach blend white - 3 gallons
apple - 3 gallons

in bottles : blackberry - 3 gallons
muscadine - 5 gallons very good young
tomatoe - 1 gallon

bombs made : apwelwine - 1 gallon ( learning expeirence)

next : banana - 1 gallon
blueberry mead - 1 gallon
and what ever else that yaw inspire me with
Bryan


----------



## NSwiner

I like that you told us what you plan on making this year .Is kolsch a beer ?


----------



## deboard

So far, in order:

1 gallon batch of white concord from concentrate - got an infection and I poured it out
2 gallons of carrot - not very good, but I learned a lot from it. Bottled it last week. 
5 gallons beaujolais from concentrate - still in carboys, tasted at last racking and it's pretty good. 
3+ gallons blueberry - still in carboy - tasted after last racking and it is decent, but a little thin. I may mix with something.
1 gallon passion fruit/frozen dole's grape concentrate - in carboy, plan on making this sweet for the wife and others
3 gallons strawberry riesling - used riesling concentrate + 10lbs frozen strawberries. In carboy now.
3 gallons candy cane/niagra - In Carboy now
3+ gallons Blackberry Pinot Noir - 20 lbs frozen blackberries + can Alexander's Pinot Noir - In Carboy now


----------



## djrockinsteve

Bulk Aging-Cabernet Franc, Cabernet Sauvignon, Chardonnay, Chenin Blanc, Chianti, Grenache, Merlot, Plum, Riesling, Apple, Pear, Shiraz-Cabernet, Syrah, Zinfandel.

Bottled-Cabernet Sauvignon, Gamay Beaujolias, Merlot, Zinfandel, Grenache, Nebbiolo, Pinot Noir, Sangiovese, Sauvignon Blanc, Apple, and a House from each year.

Anticipating making as soon as I can-Pineapple, Watermelon, Blueberry Shiraz and the more I browse this sight my wish list just gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

tooth>> you have a nice list there! makes me want a beer.

Primary:
nothing

secondary:
lots of commercial wine
wild praire mead for home use 

past made wine (not counting duplicates from above):
apple
apple black currant
apricot
apricot brandy
basil (thai and ?)
blackberry
blackberry merlot
black currant
blueberry
cherry
chocolate raspberry merlot
clementine
concord
elderberry
gooseberry
green tomato
guava
jalapeno
jalapeno apple
mango
peach
pear
pecan bourbon
pecan brandy
persimmon
pineapple orange
pineapple tangerine
plum
raspberry
raspberry chipotle
raspberry merlot
strawberry
tomato
watermelon

about half of the wines have been made multiple times. some as many as 4 or 5 times.


----------



## arcticsid

Mid, I'd like to hear more about the Pecan. Care to share?


----------



## Wade E

*In line*
A few Sugar washes
Blueberry Melomel

Fermenting
RJ Spagnols Orchard Breezin Pomegranate Wildberry Zinfandel

*Bulk Aging*
Raspberry
Crab Apple
Peach
Cab Sauv/Merlot
Blackberry
Sangiovese/Zin 
Cyser

*On Tap*
Dos Equis Clone
Brewers Best Hop Nog
Magic Hat #9 Clone
Sparkling Crab Apple Wine


----------



## Midwest Vintner

arcticsid said:


> Mid, I'd like to hear more about the Pecan. Care to share?



it actually tastes more buttery than strong pecan flavor. like peanut brittle, but with pecans is the best way i could describe it. it's a family recipe that i can't divulge due to be releasing it in the future commercially. sorry i can't share with ya cid. 

seems many are interested in it. hopefully it's a big seller!


----------



## Wade E

Yeah, Id be interested in being shipped a bottle when your ready! Just throw me a $!


----------



## Julie

This is what I have been busy doing:

*Primary*

*Secondary* 
3 gallon 6 gallon Carlos/bronze
5 gallon Muscadine Red
8 gallon Noble
6 gallon Fredonia
5 gallon Brianna
5 gallon Niagara
5 gallon Catawba
5 gallon Edelweiss
5 gallon Diamond
5 gallon Delaware
6 gallon Malbec
6 gallon Zinfindal
5 gallon Traminette
3 gallon Apple
1 gallon Apple/Strawberry/Kiwi
*Already made*
Apple spice
Banana pepper/white grape/raspberry
Blackberry
Blackberry oaked
Black Raspberry
Blackberry/Raspberry Mead
Black Currant
Blueberry/Pomegrante
Brianna
Bronze
Candy Cane w/chocolate
Cabernet Sauvignon 
Carlos/Noble Blend
Catawba
Chardonnay
Chambourcin & Vignoles blended
Cherry - montmorency & bing
Cherry - Sweet/sour cherries
Cherry blush
Cherry - Bing
Cherry - Montmorency cherries
Concord
Concord/Sweet Cherry
Concord/cherry
Concord/cranberry
Cran-Grape
Edelweiss
Elderberry/cherry/chokecherry
Elderberry - full body
Elderberry - blush
Elderberry - blush, kegged
Elderberry/Cherry
Fredonia
Foch
Gewurtz
habernaro hot pepper/white grape
Hot Pepper -Cayenne & Hungarian Hot
Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot
Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet
JAO Mead
LH Vignoles
Malbec
Montepulciano
Muscat, kegged
Muscato (addd oranges)
Moscato
Muscadine Bronse/Carlos
Muscadine red
Muscadine-noble
Muscadine Red/Noble blend
Niagara
Niagara w/Noble&Muscadine Red slurry
Niagara w/Carlos/bronze 
Orange/pinapple/apple
Orchard Breezin Blueberry Shiraz
PartyWine
Peach
Pear
Plum Bell
Pumpkin pie spice
Raspberry
Raspberry Blush
Red Raspberry/Blackberry Mead
Reisling
Rougeon
Sangiovese
Sauvignon Blanc
Seyval
Skeeter Pee/Muscadine slurry
Skeeter Pee - kegged
Skeeter Pee, pear slurry
Skeeter Pee, elderberry slurry
Starburst jellybean
Summer Breeze
Tropical Fruit
Watermellon/strawberry
Welch's Strawberry Breeze
Welch's White Grape & Peach concentrate
Welch's White Grape & Raspberry
Zinfindal
Zinfindal/Pomegrante
*Cheese Aging*
4 pounds farmhouse cheddar
3 pounds montery jack

WOW, I never listed everything before, By George, I impressed myself! 

Juile


----------



## xanxer82

Been making wince since October 2009. So not very long at all.

*2009:Bottled*

Wine Expert - Vintner's Reserve - Bergamais - 6 Gallons
Orchard Breezin' Blueberry Shiraz - 6 Gallons
RJS California Red Zinfindel - 6 gallons
RJS Barolo - 6 gallons
Welches White Grape Peach & Grapefruit 1- Gallon
RJS Grand Cru Malbec - 6 Gallons

*2009: In Carboy*
Apple - 3 Gallons

*2010: Bottled*
RJS Pinot Gris - 6 Gallons
MM Sauvignon Blanc
Dandelion Wine - 1 gallon

*2010: In Carboy*
Cranberry Wine from old orchard concentrates - 5 Gallons
Skeeter Pee - original lemon - 5 Gallons
Cellar Craft Bella Bianco - 6 Gallons
RJS Meritage - 6 gallons
Jalepeno Wine - 1 Gallon
Mullberry Wine
Cellar Craft Merlot - 6 Gallons

*Currently Fermenting*
Cabernet Sauvignon from grapes - 3.5 Gallons
Concord from fresh Maryland grapes - 1 to 2 Gallons
Joe's Ancient Orange Mead- 1 Gallon


----------



## xanxer82

outdoorsmadness said:


> in secondary: strawberry jam wine - 5 gallon
> pineapple from concentrate - 1 gallon
> jaom original recipie - 1 gallon
> 
> in bulk age : muscadine and peach blend red - 3 gallons
> muscadine and peach blend white - 3 gallons
> apple - 3 gallons
> 
> in bottles : blackberry - 3 gallons
> muscadine - 5 gallons very good young
> tomatoe - 1 gallon
> 
> bombs made : apwelwine - 1 gallon ( learning expeirence)
> 
> next : banana - 1 gallon
> blueberry mead - 1 gallon
> and what ever else that yaw inspire me with
> Bryan



Bombs as in exploding bottles or nasty taste?


----------



## Runningwolf

*I started this hobby one concentrate kit at a time and it quickly became an obsession and then a profession.*

*Future:*

*Waiting to be made:*

*Primary*


*Carboys*
Fredonia
Niagara
Delaware
Port Blends
CA - Amarone
CA - Cab Merlot
CA - Merlot
CA - Vieux-Chateau-du-Roi
CA - White Zinfandel
CA - White Merlot
CA - Chardonnay
CA - Johannisberg Riesling
Rougeon
Chilean - Cab Franc
Chilean - Zinfandel
Chilean - Carmenere
Chilean - Malbec
Chilean - Chardonnay
Seyval

*Made and Bottled*
*From Juice:*
-Chilean - Thompson Green seedless Orange Mango Blend
-Chilean - Thompson Green Seedless Peach Blend
-Pink Catawba 90% Catawba/5% Fredonia/5%Chambourcin 
-California Cabernet Merlot
-California Lambrusco
-California White Zinfandel
-Country Apple 2012 Apple/Crab Apple/Plum/Red Raspberry
-Frenzy - Apple/Crab apple/Honey/Dark Maple
-Sammies blend - 75% Catawba/25% Fredonia
-Fredonia
-Chambourcen
-Chardonnay
-Riesling
-Red Raspberry
-Cranberry
-Valvin Muscat
-Diamond
-Crabapple Chardonnay 20/80
-Raspberry/Niagara 20/80
-Tranquility-Crabapple/Raspberry/Marquis 20/20/60
-Plum- Plum/Seyval/Niagara 30/15/55
-Crabapple - Crabapple/seyval 30/70
-Marquis
-Steuben
- California Chardonnay/Peach/Apricot
- California Gewurztraminer
- California Johannisberg Riesling
- California Liebfraumilch
- Chilean Carmenere
- Chilean Malbec
- Chilean Red Zinfandel
- Chilean Muscato
- Chilean Pinot grigio
- Fredonia
- Gewürztraminer 
- Riesling
- Red Plum
- Labrusca
- Late Harvest Vignoles w/ chocolate
- Late Harvest Vignoles
- cherry/chocolate
- cherry chocolate/almonds
- Catawba
- Pink Catawba
- Vignoles
- Tall Ships (Niagara 80% & Cayuga 20%)
- Cayuga with 20% Niagara blend
- Meghans Vista (Concord 2/3 & Dimond 1/3)
- Steuben
- Diamond
- Traminette *x2*
- Sweet Harvest Blend (Niagara/Concord 50/50)
- Isabella
- Vidal *x3*
- Raspberry Blush *x2*
- Rhubarb *x2*
- Rhubarb Strawberry
- Strawberry
- Blackberry Isabella *X2*
- Niagara *x2*
- Cranberry
- Mystic Sky (Niagara/Cranberry Blend) *x2*
- Vidal Ice Wine
- Vidal Ice Wine with chocolate blend

- Skittle Wine
- Skeeter Pee
- Skeeter Pee with Raspberry/Apple concentrate
- Apple/Jalapeno Wine
- Country Apple from Cider

*RJS Cru Select*
- German Riesling Traminer 
- Italian Chianti Riserva
*Orchard Breezin:*
- CranApple Chardonnay *x2*
- Sangria w/Seville Orange
- Watermelon White Merlot
- Acai Raspberry Cabernet Sauvignon
- Calypso Bianco
- Pomegranate Wildberry Zinfandel
- Raspberry White Zinfandel
- Green Apple Gewurztraminer
- Cranberry Chianti 
*RJS Cru Specialty*
-Apple Tatin White Port
-Coffee Port
-Orange Chocolate Port *x2*


*Wine Expert:*
Island Mist –

- Cranberry Melbec Kegged - on tap
- BlueBerry Pinot Noir 
- Blackberry Cabernet *X2*
- Peach Apricot Chardonnay *x 2*
- Black Raspberry Merlot 
- Wildberry Shiraz
- Green Apple Riesling 
- Strawberry White Merlot
- Exotic Fruits White Zifandel 
- Mango Citrus Symphony
- Kiwi Pear Sauvignon Blanc 
- White Cranberry Pinot Gris* x 2*

Vintners Reserve-
- Merlot
- Liebfraumilch *x 2*
- Piesporter 

Selection White Zinfandel
Selection Estate – Washington Columbia Valley Riesling *x2*
Selection Original – Piesporter
Selection Viognier
Selection Symphony
Selection Vieux Chateau Du Roi
Selection Original White Merlot *x2*
World Vineyard South African Chenin Blanc *x2*
World Vineyard – Washington Riesling
Limited Edition – 
- New Zealand Gewürztraminer
- Australian Riesling
- Trio Blanca
- Pacific Quartet
- Pacifica White


*Heron Bay:*
Ultra Gewurztraminer
Ultra Cabernet Merlot
*
I continue to make a lot of wine each year. I have chosen not to list anymore of the wines I make after 1.01.2013*


----------



## outdoorsmadness

bombs as an exploding 1 gallon growler in my bedroom after backsweeting and putting a screw on cap on it, thank god it wasnt a red wine. from now on bubbler goes back on them for a few days and keep them out of bedroom.


----------



## Chateau Joe

I just finished the primary on an Spagnols Orange Chocolate Port

In carboys I have niagara, diamond, petit syrah, pinot noir, pinot grigio, white zin.

Will be starting a WE Wildberry Shiraz soon. Will also be starting my summer blueberry wine.


----------



## TheTooth

NSwiner said:


> I like that you told us what you plan on making this year .Is kolsch a beer ?



Yeah... it's a beer made in the Koln area of Germany. The name is regulated (like Champagne needs to be from the Champagne region of France), so you don't see much of it outside of Germany. My wife and I enjoyed it on our honeymoon, which was partially spent driving through Germany, so I figured out how to make it when I got home. Now it's a favorite. I think my wife is particularly fond of that beer because it probably reminds her of our honeymoon.

The yeast is a hybrid yeast. It's an ale yeast, but is fermented in the mid-to-high 50's, then the beer needs 6 weeks of cold aging (lagering) before it's really ready to drink.


----------



## TheTooth

We just bought another wine kit last night: Cellar Craft Showcase Austrian Gruner-Veltliner. I'll be making this next year as well.

More importantly, the Cellar Craft International Quartet Syrah (Shiraz) kit I have is now out of the box and in the primary fermenter. 

Is the idea to keep updating my earlier post on this thread as I add things, or was it a point-in-time kind of thing?


----------



## Julie

TheTooth said:


> We just bought another wine kit last night: Cellar Craft Showcase Austrian Gruner-Veltliner. I'll be making this next year as well.
> 
> More importantly, the Cellar Craft International Quartet Syrah (Shiraz) kit I have is now out of the box and in the primary fermenter.
> 
> Is the idea to keep updating my earlier post on this thread as I add things, or was it a point-in-time kind of thing?



I think we should do an update, I would love to see this post continuing.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, Julie, Julie...you're really making me hungry for a piece of pie after reading the wines you have aging. I agree about editing original posts. It would keep this thread from getting too long. Another thing we could do is just cut and paste from the old post into a new one and edit accordingly. Then it appears as a fresh post.


----------



## mmadmikes1

dont want to think that hard today, So I have Lodi ranch Cab Sauv ,Pinot Grigio, some French Kit I came up with and cant spell or pronouns,and Plum going right now


----------



## Boyd

*making.*



mmadmikes1 said:


> dont want to think that hard today, So I have Lodi ranch Cab Sauv ,Pinot Grigio, some French Kit I came up with and cant spell or pronouns,and Plum going right now



working:
35 gallons elderberry
10 gallons black raspberry
1 gallon cranberry/banana from juice
1 gallon Doles tropcial fruit with a few bananas and 8 oz lime juice
1 gallon raspberry from frozen juice
5 gallons elderberry/wild grape/blueberry

Bottled:
Lime from Skeeter Pee Recipe
Skeeter Pee
Blueberry
A few bottle of wild grape, blue berry, black berry, and elderberry about 3 years old to see how it tastes as it ages.

No wild grape this year ( a favorite with my wine drinkers) as the berries didn't develope. Probably due to lack of moisture this spring and summer.

Also have a cople gallons of morels in the freezer.


----------



## Dominic

Wish List: Tempranillo, Blueberry Pinot-Nior
Primary: Chocolate Raspberry Port
Second: Blueberry
Cooking: Madera
Bottles: Orange Muscat, Peach Icewine, Blueberry, Still Cider, Sparkling Cider


----------



## NSwiner

Yes edit your original post then just post a quick line saying you updated ,maybe let us know what page your list appears on so it's easy for us to look up.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, Julie, Julie...you're really making me hungry for a piece of pie after reading the wines you have aging.



LOL Pie?????? You sound like my husband, wanting to know when I was going to make him a pie, I told him as soon as I was done making wine! 


OK, I updated, on page 2. We bottled the cherry and hot pepper.

Julie


----------



## Tom

*What's Fermenting*

Aging / Fermenting


6 gal Raspberry
6 gal Plum
6 gal Italian Borolo
6 gal Italian Dolcetto
6 gal Italian Cabernet Sauvignon
6 gal Nebbiolo


Home of the
Moon River Brewery
and
Delanco Vineyards


----------



## Dugger

Just found this thread.
_In Primary_ - RQ Italian Barbaresca - finally got around to starting it
_In Carboys_ - double batch of RQ Okanagan Red Meritage
_Bulk Aged and Ready to Bottle_ - LE Dolcetto, WE LOVZ, Cru Select Cal Pinot Noir
_Bulk Aging_ - none
J_ust Bottled_ - LE S.A. Cab Sauv, White Choc Port x2, Niag. Mist Peach Chard, 
OB Peach Chard, GrandCru Valpolicella
_To Be Started_ - GrandCru Pinot Chard, GrandCru Sauv Blanc
_Ordered_ - LE Petit Verdot, Brunello & Pacific Quartet x2
- RQ Torrentes, Trio do Vinho Tinto, S.A. Cab Franc Merlot

That will do me for the year, except for maybe a couple of beer kits and mist kits this summer.
.. Doug


----------



## Boyd

*Going*

Started some onion wine using Keller's receipe yesterday.

Added some garlic, lime juice. rosemary, and thyme.

Smells pretty good so far. 




















a


----------



## NSwiner

Runningwolf said:


> . Another thing we could do is just cut and paste from the old post into a new one and edit accordingly. Then it appears as a fresh post.



If you go back and delete the first one so we don't read the same list in numerous posts ,it would make this too long and confusing if we posted again & again . Just trying to keep it simply .


----------



## NSwiner

Boyd do you drink this wine or cook with it ?


----------



## Runningwolf

NSwiner said:


> If you go back and delete the first one so we don't read the same list in numerous posts ,it would make this too long and confusing if we posted again & again . Just trying to keep it simply .



Yeah Darlene you're right. Since posting that comment we've updated things here where we just use a link to our post and its a great concept. Updating our original post is simple also.


----------



## bryano

Completed:
12 gls Symphomy (WineXpert)
6 gls Blackberry (fruit)
6 gls peach/pear (fruit)
6 gls Strawberry (Vintners Harvest wine base)
3 gls Raspberry (Oregon Fruit Products Rasbry Puree)
3.5 gls Chocolate Strawberry Port (Wades Recipe)
5.5gls Northwest Pale Ale (Mirror Pond Clone)

In Primary:
Air

In Secondary:
Luna Bianca (WineXpert)
Fruit Teabag Wine (Allies Recipe)

Between my Ears: 
Formulating a 6gl recipe for chocolate strawberry port, Wade got me hooked


----------



## Midwest Vintner

you can take strawberry wine and just add a chocolate liqour in the right proportions. atleast that's how we made it. technically this would be "fortified" and not port, but port is from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_wine

for those of you that haven't heard/read the above. 

seen port being made on the "thirsty travelor" and it was pretty cool.

boyd> we made green tomato and basil wines. green tomato isn't bad, actually tastes like lemons. basil is a month or so from bottling.


----------



## bryano

I was thinking of using Monin chocolate syrup since the monin strawberry worked good in Wades recipe. And it's carried at a store about a mile from me. The brandy is a must have too for me, it gives it that extra little bite. With a pint being used in the 3 gallon recipe I will go with a fifth... or close to it anyway.


----------



## Boyd

*Onions*



NSwiner said:


> Boyd do you drink this wine or cook with it ?



My brother uses it to cook wild game.

Puts it in his crock pot in the morning frozen and it is ready to go in the evening. He says it is very good.

I think it would mellow enough to drink in a year or so but I gave him the whole gallon the last time in pint grolish bottles. Haven't had a taste since.


----------



## bryano

starting 6 gallon choc strawberry port. based off Wades 3 gallon recipe. wish me luck.... i'll post the recipe once i'm sure it's good


----------



## enotierra

*Cab. Sauv. in Baja Mexico*

I'm barrel aging 60gal of Cabernet Sauvignon that I started in Oct '09. it has already finished MLF and I added some tartaric acid to level off as well as adding SO2 to keep it clean.
I have 2 carboys (5gal) of the same wine that I use for topping off and I will use when I draw off the lees at the end of this or begging of next month.

I have a concern that the wine in carboys has not gone under MLF it's still going still small bubbles coming up and the air lock is visibly moving, will I have any problem when I mix this wine in with the rest?

Thanks


----------



## TeamKA

In Primary

W E Cabernet Sauvignon
W E Limited Edition South African Shiraz


In Secondary

W E Cabernet Franc


Bottled Aging

W E Select International Italian Sangiovese
W E Sauvignon Blanc


On Deck

Green Apple Reisling
White Cranberry Pino Grisio


----------



## manicorganicgal

*Onion Wine?*

If anyone has tasted this recipe, how would you describe it? It sounds like a great vinegar, but as a wine? Please give me an idea of what it would compare to if anything. I'm very curious.


----------



## non-grapenut

I've only been making wine since 9-2008 (just got to try my year-old hooch)...my 'credentials'...BTW: all these are handmade, no kits, mostly Keller recipes..

Primary
6 gal. Dried-fruit Wine (orange juice base with dates, figs, apricots and sultanas)
Secondary
5 gal. Elderberry/Blackberry 'Port' (using Luc's recipe)
5 gal. wild Scuppernong/Niagara
5 gal. Bilberry/blueberry/strawberry (will make sparkling)
2.5 gal. Muscadine/Niagara (done old-world, no hydrometer, just for FUN)
2.5 gal. Christmas Brew (pitched 12-25-09,all the year’s berry musts + local Aronia berries; this is now a yearly tradition and I save my nylon bags of crushed fruit in the freezer--we use a special bottle shaped like a tree) 
2 gal. Apple 
1.5 gal. Banana/Sultana (considering blending with Pecan)
1.5 gal. Sake (near ready, made with sweet rice)
1 gal. Pecan (might need 1 more racking, tastes like bourbon)
Bottled Storage 
Cherry (+ 2 other variations: vanilla, almond)
Muscadine/Niagara (1-year aged, new batch in secondary using Scuppernong)
Pineapple/mango (from tinned fruit)
Strawberry (brut)
Dried Fruit (1-year aged, new batch in secondary)
Rose Petal/Niagara
Pom/Cran
Peach Bliss
Billy Blue (Bill/Blue berry mix)
Pear

Consumed
Berry/Lavendar
Grapefruit
Strawberry/Grapefruit blend


----------



## jwthomas

Just finished a 1 gal. tea wine and got a 1 gal. concord grape jelly wine going.
every one liked the tea wine. so i had to hide a bottle to put up


----------



## Rock

enotierra said:


> I'm barrel aging 60gal of Cabernet Sauvignon that I started in Oct '09. it has already finished MLF and I added some tartaric acid to level off as well as adding SO2 to keep it clean.
> I have 2 carboys (5gal) of the same wine that I use for topping off and I will use when I draw off the lees at the end of this or begging of next month.
> 
> I have a concern that the wine in carboys has not gone under MLF it's still going still small bubbles coming up and the air lock is visibly moving, will I have any problem when I mix this wine in with the rest?
> 
> Thanks


Hey enotierra,did you use a strain for mlf?Before or after primary.Was your ph high is that why you used tartaric acid?Did you use so2 in the carboys?Did you run a test to see if that mlf was done in the 60 gallon batch?How much so2 did you use ?What type of barrel are you using?


----------



## millwright01

Bottled these

WE Selections White Merlot Nov. 2007
Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot Feb 2008
Niagara Mist Blue Pom White Merlot Apr 2008
Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay Apr 2008
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot June 2008
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir Nov 2008
WE Selection Ltd. Edition New Zealand Merlot Jan 2009
Niagara Mist Strawberry White Zinfandel Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot July 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2010
Costco Vino Europa Merlot March 2010
WE Selection International White Zinfandel May 2010
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir June 2010
Skeeter Pee June 2010
Costco Vino Europa Cab (with raisins) Sept 2010
Kenridge Showcase Primitivo/Syrah Sept 2010
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2011
RJ Spagnols En Primeur Australian Shiraz Apr 2011
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz Apr 2011
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Nov 2011
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2012
RJS Cellar Classics White Zinfandel Feb 2012
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Feb 2012


Waiting to start these:
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot

Primary or Secondary:

Bulk aging:
Rhubarb/Berry from juice
Kenridge Showcase Collection Spanish Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## ffemt128

New to Wine Making, started October 2009;

*Made:*
Wine Expert Vinters Reserve Valpolicella (one bottle left)
Spiced Apple Wine - Scratch from recipe, (3 gallon) started Nov 2009 bottled Feb 2010. (gone)
Wine Expert Selection Original Chianti - Bottled EOM Feb 2010 - Aging (1 case left)
Wine Expert Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet - Bottled Feb 28, 2010 (gone)
Joe Matoli Mead (gallon) started 1/2/2010 - Bottled Feb 28, 2010 - Aging (2 very sweet bottles left)
Tropical Breeze - Julie's Recipe (gallon) Atarted Jan 23, 2010 - Bottled Apr 3, 2010 - Aging
Island Mist Black Berry Cabernet - Bottled April 28, 2010
Island Mist Green Apple Reisling - Bottled and aging
Skeeter Pee - Bottled
Mixed Berry Melomel - Bottled and aging
Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot - Bottled and aging
Spiced Apple Wine from Modified Keller recipe, 3 gallon batch Bottled and aging.
Elderberry from Vinter's Harvest 3 Gallons, part oaked part not.
Chilean Chianti - 6 gallons - May 13, 2010
Chilean Cabernet Franc - 6 gallons May 13, 2010
Chilean Pinot Grigio - 6 gallons May 13, 2010
Chilean Sauvigion Blanc Blanc - 6 gallons May 13, 2010
Wine Expert Black Berry Cab - 6 Gallons - Aug 2010
Pinot Noir - Fall 2010
Merlot - Fall 2010
Ruby Cabernet - Fall 2010
Johanisberg Reisling - Fall 2010
Malvasia Blanc - Fall 2010
Chablis - Fall 2010
Strawberry - 6 Gallons June 2010 - Ended as 4 after all the racking
Spiced Apple - 12 Gallon October 2011
Elderberry - 3 Gallons from fresh picked berries - Aug 2010
Elderberry - 6 gallon batch from fresh berries - Aug 2010
Elderberry Blueberry - 6 Gallon - Dec 2010
Skeeter Pee - 12 gallons 2011
Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee 2011
Blueberry Pomegranate - 2011
Jalepeno Pepper - 3 Gallon 2011

*In Process:*
Strawberry June 2011 - 7 Gallon
Chilean Sav Blanc - May 2011
Chilean Pinot Grigio - May 2011
Chilean Chardonnay - May 2011
Chilean Muscat - May 2011
Chilean Chianti - May 2011
Chilean Cabernet Savignon - May 2011



_*Plans for future *_
Another batch of Apple, 6 or 12 gallons this time, from fresh cider (Trax Farms)
Elderberry
Peach Strawberry from fresh berries.

Since starting wine making in October 2009 I have amassed 4 - 3 gallon carboys, 14 - 5 gallon carboys, 2 - 5 gallon Better Bottles, 2 - 6 gallon carboys, 1 - 7 gallon carboy, 2 - 7.9 gallon primaries, 1 - 2 gallon primary, over a dozen gallon jugs, a boatload of airlocks and bungs and various other stuff..


----------



## Tom

Impressive Doug, Looks like the "bug" bit you big time.


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Impressive Doug, Looks like the "bug" bit you big time.



I admit, I've been bitten.


----------



## NSwiner

Updated my list with Raspberry finfandel and beer .


----------



## nursejohn

Wow, after reading some of the impressive lists on here, I guess I have a pretty small operation. Anyway, here is what I have going: 5 gallons of Vienna Lager beer, 5 gallons of strawberry/banana wine, 6 gallons of blueberry shiraz, 1 gallon JAO mead, and 1 gallon of raspberry melomel. I also have a black cherry pinot noir kit waiting to be made.


----------



## Tom

Yes some do have "long" lists. (like me  ). You will find that the longer you stay here the more experimenting you will do. And, the more wine you make...


----------



## Larryh86GT

Now that I have my 2nd batch of red raspberry underway I am going to experiment a bit and attempt a one gallon batch of raspberry/hops melomel this coming weekend. I have honey stocked up. And raspberries and hops are in the freezer. 
Larry


----------



## Sacalait

In the primary...5gals. blackberry/blueberry

In the secondary...5gals. orange/banana/golden raisin
5gals. blackberry

Just bottled...5gals. hard lemonade (way over charged, can't open in the house)


----------



## millwright01

I just mixed on the Costco merlot tonight. I was going to blend them but decided against it. I have the belt on it and will add the yeast in the morning. Need to get these done before my premiums get here. Have to get some soda pop wine going before summer too. Probably black cherry pinot again. Going to busy for while.

Jason


----------



## Wade E

Gonna get my Magic Hat #9 going this weekend and my Blueberry melomel also. Ive been a slacking fool lately. Also hope to bottle some wines also but we'll see about that. Just orederd another 200 corks from finevinewines just in case i do get around to it, I still have about 100 lest though but sure do have enough to bottle that will wipe them all out fast!


----------



## non-grapenut

I need to emply all the saved nylon bags of musts in my freezer this weekend...I feel an ad-hoc wine coming on!!!


----------



## non-grapenut

Larryh86GT said:


> Now that I have my 2nd batch of red raspberry underway I am going to experiment a bit and attempt a one gallon batch of raspberry/hops melomel this coming weekend. I have honey stocked up. And raspberries and hops are in the freezer.
> Larry



What kind of hops you gonna use, Larry?


----------



## Larryh86GT

non-grapenut said:


> What kind of hops you gonna use, Larry?











This was my first crop from my hops vines this past summer. One tray was a mystery hops because when I planted I mixed 2 of the vines up and didn't know which was which. I have 6 different vines growing. I froze the hops just for practice, anticipating making beer someday. I probably will use them all in this one batch just to get the freezer room back. When I put them in vacuum sealed bags they weighed very little. It was like freezing feathers.
Larry


----------



## non-grapenut

Lucky you! We can't wait to hear how this turns out.


----------



## jdeere5220

My short list is:

WE Estate Stag's Leap District Merlot: Bottled Jan 10, 2010.
Island Mist Blackberry Cab Sav, Bottled and going fast.
WE Sel Original Luna Rosa Bottled March 30, 2010
Island Mist Wildberry Shiraz bottled April 15, 2010
WE Estate Lodi Ranch Cab Sav Bottled April 30, 2010

Secondary:

WE Sel International Grenach/Shiraz/Mourvedra
Island Mist Pomegranite Zin
WE Sel International Montepulciano

On Deck:

Island Mist Black-Rasberry Merlot
WE Estate Italian Borolo


----------



## Dinich

Just Bottled:
5 gal green Apple Reisling
5 gal White Zinfandel

In secondary:
5 gal chocolate mead
5 gal Pear Wine
1 gal Blueberry wine
1 gal blueberry melomel
1 gal blueberry honey mead
1 gal cranberry honey mead
1 gallon Southern Belle honey mead

In Primary:
6 gallons Welches White grape wine (Used for wine margaritas)
2 gallons Welches grape wine

D


----------



## Larryh86GT

I started my red raspberry, honey, hops wine/mead this past Saturday. It's a 'gallon' batch that I overdid a little so I should end up with a full gallon plus a 1 1/2 liter bottle. My starting SG is 1.102 - My recipe called for boiling the hops 1 1/4 hr. I was boiling the hops, added the honey and sugar, brought it to a boil and then made a big mistake. I pushed the bag of hops into the boil and had an instant eruption of sticky water all over the stove and floor. Fortunately I backed up quickly and didn't get burnt. It took awhile to clean up the mess but at that point I decided not to boil anymore and let it cool. My 4 bags of various hops that were in vacuum sealed bags in the freezer that weighed like feathers soaked up the water and now weighed 2-3 lbs. I used about 5 lbs of raspberries from the freezer also. Placed everything in the primary bucket,waited til Sunday, started the yeast and pitched it in. I removed the hops before pitching the yeast. I didn't want it to to overpower the raspberries. Right now the yeast seems happy and is bubbling away. I love the smell of how this is right now. 
Larry


----------



## arcticsid

*Funky Pumpkin*

Had a free fermenter bucket last night. Not permissible. So as an experiment.

4.5# canned Pumpkin
16 ox can Jellied Cranberry Sauce
1 cinnamon stick
3 whole cloves
1 cup brown sugar
6 cups white sugar
1 gallon water
( all the normal chemicals)
Boiled the water, dissolved the sauce, added the sugar, dissolved, stirred in the pumpkin. Tossed in the stick and cloves.

SG 1.100

Originally made a starter with 1116, it didn't go.(never pitched it except down the drain) All I had left on hand was good old bread yeast, made a starter with that and pitched it. It is fermenting away.

Don't know what the result will be. But am not expecting much so I will not be dissapointed either way.

Batteries are dead in the camera or a picture would be here, but this is some funky looking stuff, lots of pulp. Brown funky looking pulp. The pectin E seemed to help break it down, but not as much as I would have expected.

Its only been 12 hours but don't see a cap yet, although it is fermenting nicely.

Taste is good. If this goes anywhere it may be turn out to be one of those mulled wine that is good for the commom cold!!

So this is the craziest one I ever made, and who knows it might be one of the best.

Troy


----------



## Russ Stewart

In the Primary: 5 gallons of concord
5 gallons of catawba

Ageing and about ready to bottle:
5 gallons of Gewurtz
10 gallons of Reisling
3 gallons of strawberry/rhubarb
14 gallons of Catawba
6 gallons of red blend from my own grapes
10 gallons of Pino Grigiot

Just bottled:
5 gallons of Niagara
3 gallons of blueberry/cranberry


----------



## non-grapenut

My Adhoc 2nd must wine smells like Juicyfruit gum! This is what I ended up putting in it:
Last years balance of frozen pineapple musts (2 full gallon Ziploc bags crushed pineapple)
2 gallons storebrand Apple Cider (no sorbate/sulfites)
8 bags Lipton's Mango/Peach tea
10 lbs. fresh Scuppernong grapes/pressed
10 lbs. sugar
3 gallons hot water
Some Lavlin yeast (I think 71b 1122)
and all the usual chemicals

Can't wait to try this one!


----------



## bryano

My 6 gallon chocolate strawberry port is done fermenting. It's degassed and stabalized, secondary ingredients is in. Only time will tell if it's as good as Wades 3 gallon recipe, I still have 2 bottles for the comparison.


----------



## Sacalait

non-grapenut said:


> My Adhoc 2nd must wine smells like Juicyfruit gum! This is what I ended up putting in it:
> Last years balance of frozen pineapple musts (2 full gallon Ziploc bags crushed pineapple)
> 2 gallons storebrand Apple Cider (no sorbate/sulfites)
> 8 bags Lipton's Mango/Peach tea
> 10 lbs. fresh Scuppernong grapes/pressed
> 10 lbs. sugar
> 3 gallons hot water
> Some Lavlin yeast (I think 71b 1122)
> and all the usual chemicals
> 
> Can't wait to try this one!



Hey that sounds great, let me know how it turns out since I still have muscadines in the freezer.


----------



## non-grapenut

Sacalait said:


> Hey that sounds great, let me know how it turns out since I still have muscadines in the freezer.



So far the fermentation is crazy! The musky grapes and the piney pineapple are an interesting scent mix.


----------



## ffemt128

Just updated my list, started some Apple today for fall drinking prior to starting the fall batch.


----------



## NSwiner

I bottled our Gewurztraminer last night we are very pleased with it and it's only young ,can't wait to see what it's like after it ages a bit .


----------



## Torch404

Just bottled 3 gallons of orange juice wine, hoping to do it again tonight or tomorrow. This time I'm gonna try to get less on the floor. 

Just got a brew belt to speed up my blueberry so I can use it to make Skeeter pee...mmm


----------



## arcticsid

Is less on the floor equal to lees on the floor?
Just wondering.


----------



## reefman

NSwiner said:


> I bottled our Gewurztraminer last night we are very pleased with it and it's only young ,can't wait to see what it's like after it ages a bit .



Hi Darlene,
Is your Gewurztraminer sweet or dry? I've heard it makes a good sweet wine.


----------



## non-grapenut

Had an empty primary now that I secondaried my "juicyfruit"-smelling wine of Scuppernong and 2nd Pineapple batch run.

Found 15 lbs of bananas on clearance at the grocery, added 3 gals bottled apple juice and all the normal chemicals (extra acid blend to balance the pH, though.) Boiled the bananas in about 3 gals of water for a bit (4 with skin on)..Good stuff so far!


----------



## IQwine

I started this hobby in January of 2009…… and the rest of the story…...

*Waiting to be made*
W E Luna Rossa
We Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
WE Petite Verdot

*To Do List* (Have to study up on these first)
Strawberry
Pear
Blackberry
Other fruits

*Primary*


*Secondary*
WE Selection Speciale - Chocolate Raspberry Port
Skeeter Pee - Lemon
Skeeter Pee - Lime

*Carboys*

W E Selection Estate Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
W E Selection Original Luna Rossa
Skeeter Pee - Lemon
Skeeter Pee - Lime
Apfelwein (German Hard Cider)


*Made and Bottled*

*From Juice:*
Apfelwein (German Hard Cider)
Skeeter Pee - Lemon

*Cellar Craft:*
Red Mountain Cabernet (grape pack)

*Wine Expert:*
Island Mist –
-Black Raspberry Merlot 
--Pomegranate Zinfandel

Selection Estate 
– Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon

Selection Original 
– Luna Rossa
--Symphony

Selection International
-- Italian Montepulciano
--Chilean Carmenere


----------



## boatbums2

*My attempts*

After rocky start: see post on "have a laugh on me guys"
Bottled 6 gals WE French Merlot
Secondary: 6 gal WE Sangiovese
Carboy ageing: 6gal WE Amarone

On order Chilean grapes:
6 gal Malbec
6 gal Cabernet Franc
6 gal Syrah

April will be joyfully busy


----------



## femki

Hey guys, I just found this forum yesterday and it seems like a good place to hang out and get ideas and advice. I got into wine making because of an upcoming wedding - MINE! We made a RJ Cellar Classic Cab/Shiraz and a Cellar Classic Sauvignon Blanc. I was expecting the store owner to tell me to start my wines about 2 months before the wedding, but thankfully I had visited him much earlier in the year and he recommended that I start a batch ASAP and age for the remainder of time (6 months). That was my first experience with kits and was pretty impressed with the results. This was a Ferment-On-Premises shop.

Our honeymoon was spent in wine country (Niagara) and our palates were opened up. We had always been wine enjoyers but received quite an education! I committed ourselves to a laundry room reno which included building a cold room and a wine rack. Of course, you can't have an empty wine rack, so I thought that making some more kit wine would be easier on the pocket books than buying $20-$30 bottles of VQA wine.

So here I am with this small list to share:

*Wine Made (and drank)*
*RJ Cellar Classic Cabernet Shiraz*
-- Pretty good, very fruity, not much depth, a little CO2 left over, could have done with some aging
*RJ Cellar Classic Sauvignon Blanc*
-- On par with a low-end sauv blanc, used the rest for cooking as we're not white drinkers

*Wine Currently (Bulk) Aging*
*RJ Grand Cru Cabernet Sauvignon*
-- Pitched yeast Aug 2009
-- Planning to bottle Apr 2010
*Fontana Extraordinaire Australian Shiraz*
-- Pitched yeast Aug 2009
-- Planning to bottle July 2010
*RJ Grand Cru International Pinot Noir*
-- Pitched yeast Feb 2009
-- Planning to bottle June 2010

*Making this Year*
RJ RQ 2010 Portuguese Trio do Vinho Tinto (Tempranillo, Cab Sauv, Trincadeira)
RJ Grand Cru Coteau Royal 
RJ En Primeur Malbec

So the bug has bit me, but only so long as I can convince my other half that this is a worthy venture. If after making the EP Malbec we don't see a quality on par with what we currently enjoy from commercial wineries, I may have to scale back visions of a well stocked cellar with wine made all myself.

I would really like to see some sort of comparison of how kit wines stack up against commercial wineries.

I'm looking forward to sharing my thoughts on these current batches and discussing wine making with all of you!


----------



## non-grapenut

Welcome, Femki! You will find much inspiration here, as well as support when things don't always go the way you planned!


----------



## NSwiner

reefman said:


> Hi Darlene,
> Is your Gewurztraminer sweet or dry? I've heard it makes a good sweet wine.



Sorry i missed your question earlier we love it and thats only at the early stage it is an Off - dry . I was going to make it my first wine to back sweeten but it didn't need it . Having said that everyone has thier own taste and way they like wines . But this one was easy to tell at the time it was stablized & cleared that we didn't need to sweeten it .


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree with Darlene, This is a fantastic white and no back sweetening needed. I am starting my second batch. The first was a WE Limited Edition and the second is Heron Bay Ultra.


----------



## jrock7106

Started my wine making process in Fall 09. I bought a new house that came along with a few concord vines. When the grapes arrived I thought about making jam, but since the old man who used to live there was a free spirited nudist :< , we went for the more crazy of the ideas and started making wine!

Ready to be bottled:
1 gal concord grape (from new house)

Carboys:
5 gal pumpkin (from local roadside stand)
5 gal apple (from local roadside stand)

Primary: 
6 gal mead (from our honey bees!)

Wanting to try:
A LOT... blueberry, strawberry, raspberry being the top 3.

*Just bought 50 grape vines so in 3 years we will have some more grape wines started!


----------



## Tom

So since he was *"free spirited" *I guess your place didnt come with a washer and dryer....
What are you planting and what will be the name of your vineyard?


----------



## jrock7106

We are planting chardonnay, cabernet franc, concord, riesling, merlot and pinot gris. About 8 plants of each. 

I cant decide on a name yet. I have a few in mind, but don't know if they are taken or how to even find out. How do you register a vineyard? Do you register by state?


----------



## markowil

*So far this year*

In fermentation:
Cru Select 6 week California Pinot Noir
Cru Select 6 week Ehrenfelser

In secondary:
1 gallon of Nanking Cherry/Crabapple (from my own garden)
1 gallon of Rhubarb/Strawberry (from neighbors garden)

and my pride and joy, from my own vineyard:
1 gallon of Valiant grapes (also in secondary)


----------



## lloyd

OH MY!! there are a bunch of very productive people on this forum. and creative too. Im working on my first batch of good apple wine I would like to raise the bar for myself. but wow you all are impressive.


----------



## non-grapenut

jrock7106 said:


> Started my wine making process in Fall 09. I bought a new house that came along with a few concord vines. When the grapes arrived I thought about making jam, but since the old man who used to live there was a free spirited nudist :< , we went for the more crazy of the ideas and started making wine!
> 
> Ready to be bottled:
> 1 gal concord grape (from new house)
> 
> Carboys:
> 5 gal pumpkin (from local roadside stand)
> 5 gal apple (from local roadside stand)
> 
> Primary:
> 6 gal mead (from our honey bees!)
> 
> Wanting to try:
> A LOT... blueberry, strawberry, raspberry being the top 3.
> 
> *Just bought 50 grape vines so in 3 years we will have some more grape wines started!



I envy you, Jrock! Here in Fla, we only have muscadine. Univ. of Fla just came out with a 'bunch' strain of muscadines but I am sure nurseries won't have any to sell for at least 1-2 years!


----------



## non-grapenut

lloyd said:


> OH MY!! there are a bunch of very productive people on this forum. and creative too. Im working on my first batch of good apple wine I would like to raise the bar for myself. but wow you all are impressive.


 
Don't be afraid to separate a couple gallons of that apple and add a couple cinnamon sticks, if you are planning to keep it dry. You will be very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## St Allie

I planted muscat grapes in spring.. they are very happy!

won't be getting any fruit for a couple of years til they are established.. but very happy with their growth.

currently juicing pears and apples for cider and perry,
doing a blend this year.. perry is far too sweet on its own.

Allie


----------



## jrock7106

Yes, maryland has some good soil I guess!


----------



## xanxer82

http://www.marylandwine.com/mwa/startup/index.shtml

Maryland is a good climate for grapes


----------



## mrzazz

Ok I'll play along. It is very addicting for sure. I just started making wine about 4 months or so ago.

*On now*
strawberry\chocolate port - 3 gallon(wades)
cranberry\pomegranate - 5 gallon
apfelwein #2 - 5 gallon (edwort)
carrot - 1 gallon (jack keller)
banana - 2 gallon (jack keller)
blueberry\acai - 1 gallon
concord grape mead - 3 gallon

*Made,Bottled, or Drank*
apfelwein #1
welches niagara white grape
welches concord grape mead 
blackberry
peach
strawberry

*On Deck*
rose petal


----------



## skiboarder72

Got 1 gallon of strawberry wine going, started a skeeter pee tonight, got a cabernet about to put into a carboy, and a chardonnay about ready to bottle


----------



## NSwiner

I got the rasberry white zinfandel bottled today .Was going to start a new batch but that will have to wait until tomorrow .


----------



## sweetcheeks

I have really learned a lot this year; especially since joining this website. The support really helps! Winemaking seems so simple but is deceptively complicated. 

I just started some Blackberry this morning (from berries I froze last fall). 

I'm almost done some dry and sweet Plum wine which seems to be taking a bit to settle out to clear. 

In bottles:
Elderflower (delicious!)
Elderberrry (thanks to the timely advise from you all)
Strawberry
Strawberry/Lime
Black Cherry (dry and sweet)
Red Current
Red Clover
Crab Apple
Apple

It has been a long, cold and snowy winter. I'm really looking forward to seeing the first dandelion blossoms! I am going to try making some dandelion wine this year. Anyone have a really good recipe they would like to share??


----------



## xanxer82

I suppose I can add what I've made to the list now that I have a couple of kits under my belt.
Me and & Kat have been making wine since October 2009.
* Wine - In Order Made*

_Bottled_--

WE Bergamais - 23 liter
Orchard Breezin' Bluberry Shiraz - 23 liter
RJS Malbec - 23 liters
Mosti FTG Sauvingon Blanc - 23 liters

_Bulk Aging_ --

Fresh Fruit Apple - 23 liters
Welches White Grape Grapefruit Peach - 1 gallon
Grand Cru Pinot Gris

_On Deck_--

None

_Primary_--

Dandelion - about 2 gallons

_Secondary_--
Grand Cru Barolo - 23 liters

*BEER*

_On Deck_--

Nothing

_Bottled/Kegged_--

American Cream Ale


----------



## ffemt128

xanxer82 said:


> I suppose I can add what I've made to the list now that I have a couple of kits under my belt.
> Me and & Kat have been making wine since October 2009.
> In Order:
> Bottled--
> WE Bergamais - 23 liter
> Orchard Breezin' Bluberry Shiraz - 23 liter
> RJS Malbec - 23 liters
> Bulk Aging --
> Mosti Sauvingon Blanc - 23 liters
> Fresh Fruit Apple - 23 liters
> Welches White Grape Grapefruit Peach - 1 gallon
> On Deck--
> Grand Cru Pinot Gris



Sounds like you have been busy. You started the same time I did.


----------



## reefman

xanxer82 said:


> I suppose I can add what I've made to the list now that I have a couple of kits under my belt.
> Me and & Kat have been making wine since October 2009.
> In Order:
> Bottled--
> WE Bergamais - 23 liter
> Orchard Breezin' Bluberry Shiraz - 23 liter
> RJS Malbec - 23 liters
> Bulk Aging --
> Mosti Sauvingon Blanc - 23 liters
> Fresh Fruit Apple - 23 liters
> Welches White Grape Grapefruit Peach - 1 gallon
> On Deck--
> Grand Cru Pinot Gris



Dan,
How did you like the Orchard Breezin kit? That's what I'm making now, and it's my first attempt.
Thanks
Doug_2


----------



## xanxer82

The orchard breezin kits are light, and thin. They are along the lines of a wine cooler.
Quick and easy to drink. Best served cold.


----------



## jdammer

I'm pretty new at this. I've had the Winexpert Mezza Luna white bulk aging for about a month now. I want to bottle it but I still need about four or five more bottles.

I'm also making the Washington Riesling right now.

I'm pretty excited about the ML white. I tasted some last week and it's pretty good.


----------



## NSwiner

I added some new ones to my list sparkling wine, skeeter pee and one from scratch with juices .


----------



## ohbeary

NSwiner, may I call you Darlene?, what is skeeter pee? I have seen that it is "pear slurry" but from what, is it a byproduct or just really mashed up/down pears?.

As for "what have I made" well apart from "making an *** of myself"(frequently)
Beers/ales.
John Bull, Lager, Bitter, Mild.
Young's, Lager, Harvest Bitter, Export.
too many and too long ago Boot's wine kits various.
Edme and Muntons, same story.
CWE, likewise.
A Stout kit?(went green!)(not drunk!)
Wines.
Blackberry. countless gallons (Imperial)
Elderberry.
Sloe. (takes 18 months to not curl your teeth)
Elderflower, once used 20ltrs loose heads for 5 gal(cat pee!!)
Hawthorn, interesting, full bodied, made dry, was good after 6months.
A few mad experiment's best forgotten (chilli cola with dark brown sugar!!!):<
had a few years off, well y'know how it can be.
Back off the wagon
Currently making "Easy Wine"/ #1 borrowed from, http://www.homewinemaking.co.uk/cgi/yabb/YaBB.cgi 
and 
http://www.winesathome.co.uk/forum/
Cranberry
Mango
Lychee
Guava 
Purple Grape (Welches)(Concorde)
Pineapple
Cherry and Berry (Cherrygood)
Orange
(all 1ltr juice+1ltr white or red grape juice+700g sugar, nutrient, pectolase, appropriate acid).


----------



## Julie

ohbeary said:


> NSwiner, may I call you Darlene?, what is skeeter pee? I have seen that it is "pear slurry" but from what, is it a byproduct or just really mashed up/down pears?.
> 
> As for "what have I made" well apart from "making an *** of myself"(frequently)
> Beers/ales.
> John Bull, Lager, Bitter, Mild.
> Young's, Lager, Harvest Bitter, Export.
> too many and too long ago Boot's wine kits various.
> Edme and Muntons, same story.
> CWE, likewise.
> A Stout kit?(went green!)(not drunk!)
> Wines.
> Blackberry. countless gallons (Imperial)
> Elderberry.
> Sloe. (takes 18 months to not curl your teeth)
> Elderflower, once used 20ltrs loose heads for 5 gal(cat pee!!)
> Hawthorn, interesting, full bodied, made dry, was good after 6months.
> A few mad experiment's best forgotten (chilli cola with dark brown sugar!!!):<
> had a few years off, well y'know how it can be.
> Back off the wagon
> Currently making "Easy Wine"/ #1 borrowed from, http://www.homewinemaking.co.uk/cgi/yabb/YaBB.cgi
> and
> http://www.winesathome.co.uk/forum/
> Cranberry
> Mango
> Lychee
> Guava
> Purple Grape (Welches)(Concorde)
> Pineapple
> Cherry and Berry (Cherrygood)
> Orange
> (all 1ltr juice+1ltr white or red grape juice+700g sugar, nutrient, pectolase, appropriate acid).



Hi Ohbeary,

Skeeter pee is a lemon wine made from lemon concentrate and a slurry. The slurry is the lees from a wne that you have made previously. When you rack from the primary to a secondary instead of throwing away the lees that is left in the bottom, you make skeeter pee. I usually put the slurry in a couple of canning jars and place in the frig until I am ready to make skeeter pee. There is a web site that has the recipe if you are interested. www.skeeterpee.com


----------



## NSwiner

Thanks Julie I just noticed that Ohbeary asked the question and you probably explained it better then I could .Ohbeary and anyone else is welcome to call me by my name .


----------



## ohbeary

Thankyou kindly Julie for the info, and thankyou Darlene for the post that will see "Skeeter Pee"(colourful story indeed) being made in Cornwall quite soon, plenty of slurry available, just need to do the cash&carry run for the big bottles of lemon juice and quite possibly the lime juice aswell


----------



## WhineMaker

Mosti Mondiale VN Cabernet

Island Mist GA Riesling w/7 cups sugar in primary - twice

Cornicopia GA Riesling w/7 cups sugar in primary

Island Mist Pomegrante Zinfandel w/7 cups sugar and 1/2 f-pack in primary

Heron Bay Wildberry Chianti with above addition

CC LOVZ 12L with grape pack.. Added 1 pound zant currant raisins to primary

CC Pousse Blanc 16L 

US Elite Pinot Noir

US Elite Sangiovese

Reserve Du Chateau Barolo

Vino Italiano Cabernet added 1 pound zant currant raisins

Vino Italiano Chardonnay with 2 med toast american oak spirals in 
secondary - twice

Diamanti White Ice Wine

Spagnols Orchard Breezin Sangria w/7 cups sugar in primary

Vino Italiano Muscato Backsweetened w/250 ml wine conditioner

Skeeter Pee

Also a few batches of beer thrown in there. All in just over 1 year. I now own 3 primaries, 1 bottling bucket, 4-6 gal carboys, 2-5 gal carboys, 1-3 gal carboy, 5-1 gal glass jugs, port floor corker, and thats just the main hardware! Guess you could say I am hooked. Only a matter of time before I get a press and start working on fresh/frozen grape buckets..


----------



## artyboy

I don't bother to keep track. Right now I've got an American pale ale kegged, just finished a couple of gallons of hard cider and I've got 10 gallons of zinfandel that I'll get around to bottling soon enough.


----------



## Larryh86GT

My small batches 3 and 4. 
3 - raspberry,honey,hops
4 - raspberry & honey

Lookin good.
Larry


----------



## Wade E

Beautiful color there Larry!


----------



## Runningwolf

Larry, those look really nice. Are you going to use clear bottles to show off the color?


----------



## Larryh86GT

Yes, I'll be bottling in clear 1.5 magnums like the bottle on the right.


----------



## St Allie

artyboy said:


> I don't bother to keep track. Right now I've got an American pale ale kegged, just finished a couple of gallons of hard cider and I've got 10 gallons of zinfandel that I'll get around to bottling soon enough.



hello artyboy and welcome to the forum, I'm a hardened cider maker too..

Allie


----------



## crazyx2

hello everyone, I'm new to the forum.

Allie, your in Auckland? Im in Hamilton,

Atmo I'm fermenting:
25 litres of Pear wine
25 litres of dark plum wine
18 litres of a more pinker plum wine
25 litres of feijoa wine x 3

Hoping to do this year:
golden kiwifruit wine
green kiwifruit wine
more feijoa wine (got to love feijoa season)
blueberry wine
and any other fruit i can get my hands on hehe

Last year i made about 150 litres all up of feijoa wine, a Sav Blanc kit (that was my first wine). I'm a poor student, so making wine is like a dream come true haha although now the focus isn't so much on what gets you drunk to what tastes good.

Cheers,


----------



## Torch404

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you've made a good start into the hobby. I had to google what a feijoa was. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## sirden1959

*Pear wine*

I made some home made pear wine.. pear grown int he back yard,,here in Montana... got 19 bottles,,,taste great,,, aka Pear 2009 (first attempt)

Working on some getting recipes for cherry wine, rhubarb, strawberry rhubarb, apple wine,,, maybe plum wne as well.. 2010

Got them all growing in my back yard


----------



## Tom

Check out our RECIPE section
Welcome aboard 
Alot of us (me) make fruit wines


----------



## Green Mountains

Banana Apple homemade wine. No clearing agents yet, I think it's doing fine on it's own.


----------



## crazyx2

Hey Torch,

The recipe is off Jack hellers site, I've got another recipe that my aunty uses I'll post it when I see her next. 

Tom - sure thing, you'll have to come round for a drink sometime, I'm just round the corner... of the globe haha 

Green - looking good mate, is it quite a cloudy wine? I've never seen it clearing at that stage I always seem to miss it.


----------



## NSwiner

Finally updated mine again .


----------



## xanxer82

Updated mine too. Page 10.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

In the year I've been trying my hand at it I've made,
12 gallons of Elderberry, which I'm not real happy with.
5 gallons of Blackberry, which I wish I had made 50 gal.
5 gallons of Peach/fizzy,, yep, corks blew out on some. 
5 gallons of Welches Grape Concentrate,
now I have 
5 gallons of Skeeter Pee, almost gone.
5 gallons of Skeeter Pee, about ready to bottle.
15 gallons of Fresh Strawberries, fermenting
5 gallons of Strawberry Jam, clearing in a carboy
3 gallons of Tea wine,,, clearing in a carboy
6 gallons of Loquat,, fermenting.
I can't wait to do a real grape kit, but business has to get alot better. Till then I'll keep picking blackberries on the road side.
And I also have to get some Elderflowers going.


----------



## phaz3

Hi Guys, 

Primary:
Mixed Berry Mead 1 gallon
Ginger Beer 5 Gallon

Secondary:
Nothing

Bottled:
JOA Mead 1 Gallon
Shriaz (Grapes form the Swan valley in Western Australia)
hoegaarden (similar recipe)

Learning Experience: 
Mint and Lime Wine (Tipped it out)


----------



## Midwest Vintner

myakkagldwngr said:


> 12 gallons of Elderberry, which I'm not real happy with.
> .



don't give up on the elderberry. it ages very well. even if this batch wasn't the greatest. elderberry makes a good wine, IMO. i always try wines a few times before i make much conclusions on whether they were good or bad. unless, like the basil wines i made, you just don't need much or want any. lol


----------



## non-grapenut

Green Mountains said:


> Banana Apple homemade wine. No clearing agents yet, I think it's doing fine on it's own.



Funny, I have some of this going now, too. I just added 5 cinnamon sticks to it and it's clear as a bell.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm giving my elderberry time and I'll try another bottle soon. It's going on a year now.
Problem is that between buying a cheap Merlot or Shiraz and the other wines I've made, I just can't get a day to open a bottle of my elderberry.
This year, I'll make more and back sweeten it some, which I didn't do with the first batch.
But then I made it before I found this wonderful site with the lunatic's that reside here.
And if all else fails,,, and I continue to not to like it, I have this copper monster that will not think twice about eating it up.


----------



## Runningwolf

myakkagldwngr said:


> But then I made it *before I found this wonderful site with the lunatic's that reside here.*
> And if all else fails,,, and I continue to not to like it, I have this copper monster that will not think twice about eating it up.



*Lunatic's* you must be talking about Tom The rest of us are normal


----------



## myakkagldwngr

When I present my Life resume, there are few things that I haven't been able to include on it, even though, those who know me really well will testify to.
Crazy is one of them. I look forward to at least some short time commited. But then, they will never let me out if the get me inside the padded room.
Some of the ideas I've had always get the same response from my youngest daughter,,,
"Dad, it only takes three signatures to have you commited. Mom and I make two!"


----------



## Runningwolf

Could you amagine the group of us in there together. It would be like "one flew over the cuckoo's nest" LOL I wonder what we would have going on in the lab and green houses?


----------



## NSwiner

getting a little  here folks .


----------



## Julie

NSwiner said:


> getting a little  here folks .



Oh don't worry Darlene, they do have a tendency to wonder around once in awhile but they come back, honest they do.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah thats what happens when you get to be our age. First the mind goes and then it begins to wander. BUT at least we didn't hit the "B" button for Proctor and Gamble


----------



## djrockinsteve

I'm up there too Tom and sometimes it's "What's that word????? Ahhhhhhhh, you know that thing.....yeah"

Hey I may have alzheimers but at least I don't have alzheimers.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

NSwiner said:


> getting a little  here folks .



So I guess the fact that I MADE a joke, and was MAKING some one laugh didn't count.


----------



## NSwiner

i have a comment for that but I'm not going more off topic .


----------



## Runningwolf

myakkagldwngr said:


> So I guess the fact that I MADE a joke, and was MAKING some one laugh didn't count.



It counted for me I laughed but then I've always been a little bit off.


----------



## Tom

Well yesterday I started a Apple, Kiwi, Strawberry. 
Today I racked my Plum I started 10 days ago


----------



## crazyx2

Hey Tom,

Was your apple, strawberry, and kiwifruit mixed together or did you make three different wines??? I have a hell of a alot of kiwifruit coming my way soon, was wondering what your success for kiwifruit wines are? I tried one when i first started and I tipped it out..  haha


----------



## Tom

no, was from frozen concentrate. I did makw a Kiwi Strawberry from fresh fruit. It came out GREAT


----------



## CoachPieps

Kind Gallons
Skeeter Pee	5
Riesling SunCal	5
Sparkling Hard Raspberry & Apple Cider	1
Blueberry Oregon Canned	1
Lambrusco SunCal	5
Blueberry Oregon Canned & Pomegranate Blueberry Juice	1
Blueberry Oregon Canned & Apple Juice	1
Pineapple Deli Fruit & Dole Juice	1
Apricot Vintners Harvest & Apple Juice	5
Raspberry Oregon Canned	1
Boysenberry Oregon Canned	1
Chenin Blanc	5
Hard Raspberry & Apple Cider	1
Cherry Door County & Apple Juice	3
Cranberry Apple Juice	1
Peach - Vintners Harvest	5


----------



## NSwiner

Hey Coach how sugar did you use to make your apple cider sparkling I was going to that to mine but couldn't find the amount of sugar to add . 
This week I started 
- Orchard breezin - Black Cherry Pinot Noir 
- Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel


Has anyone done the Black Cherry pinot noir ? Does it have a real red wine taste to it ?


----------



## St Allie

scrubbing bottles this week.. finally bottling the cider and wondering what to do next.

I've got a lot of tinned lychees in the cupboard.. I think it's time to give lychee a go.

Allie


----------



## Boozehag

Hello I back!!!

Ive been busy in my other career stuff but still making wine, in fact I supplied my own exhibition with my wines and some shop stuff and mine was the most popular, being all gone while half the shop stuff was left over! Someone even said that they thought I should go into professionally (As if I would but flattering!)
So Im making -

Feijoa 23L
Lie 23L
Plum 23L
Pear and Guava 9L
Passionfruit 23L


----------



## St Allie

Boozehag said:


> Hello I back!!!
> 
> Ive been busy in my other career stuff but still making wine, in fact I supplied my own exhibition with my wines and some shop stuff and mine was the most popular, being all gone while half the shop stuff was left over! Someone even said that they thought I should go into professionally (As if I would but flattering!)
> So Im making -
> 
> Feijoa 23L
> Lie 23L
> Plum 23L
> Pear and Guava 9L
> Passionfruit 23L



big hugs Coll..

good to have you back.. did you decide where to exhibit your cat paintings yet?

( they are awesome.. and you need to put pics up here so people can see!)

Allie


----------



## Tom

well started 6 buckets of Chilean wine
Added 2#'s of raisine ea and some of St Allie's "banana soup"
Last weeek started Plum wine from canned plums from Aldi's


----------



## Runningwolf

Boozehag said:


> Hello I back!!!
> 
> Ive been busy in my other career stuff but still making wine, in fact I supplied my own exhibition with my wines and some shop stuff and mine was the most popular, being all gone while half the shop stuff was left over! Someone even said that they thought I should go into professionally (As if I would but flattering!)



Good to have you back. Isn't it cool when people want to buy wine? It's such a compliment!


----------



## Boozehag

Oh totally...shame I cant sell it!!!!!!

Mid you all the more for me and hubby! Means I always have wine to take places too and when we get visitors!

No havent decided on a venue yet Allie the show I have running now goes until the 7th, I could post the in a new thread if anyone is interested in seeing them!?
I want to do a range that includes dogs too for the Auckland show.


----------



## St Allie

what about making a new album for the painting pics Coll?

if you are going to do dogs.. you'll need a pic of Punga.


----------



## Runningwolf

Boozehag said:


> I could post the in a new thread if anyone is interested in seeing them!?
> I want to do a range that includes dogs too for the Auckland show.



I would be interested in seeing your work!


----------



## Boozehag

Oh definitely want one of Punga!
Working on a piece that is of a chiuhuaha in a santa costume..so cute!

Cant see pics Ive posted must be donig soething wrong????


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome web site and artwork!! So you will visit my house and advise me on what would look good? LOL


----------



## Boozehag

Yes if you pay the airfare!


----------



## Joe Callow

Primary: Empty 
Carboy: Red Plumb

Previously made
Vintner's reserve:
Sauvignon Blanc
Reisling
Cabernet Sauvignon

Real Fruit:
Niagra- Turned out excellent!
Apple
Door Co. Cherry
Wisconsin Strawberry


----------



## ffemt128

Updated my list.


----------



## Julie

Joe Callow said:


> Primary: Empty
> Carboy: Red Plumb
> 
> Previously made
> Vintner's reserve:
> Sauvignon Blanc
> Reisling
> Cabernet Sauvignon
> 
> Real Fruit:
> Niagra- Turned out excellent!
> Apple
> Door Co. Cherry
> Wisconsin Strawberry



OMG, get something in that carboy!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyx2

haha Julie, yeah!! admitting to a empty carboy is like swearing in a church haha


----------



## Joe Callow

I know, everytime I see an empty anything, I think i'm losing time. I'm actually waiting on strawberry's to be ready.


----------



## Koric

I've been lurking the forums for a while now, so I think it's time I joined. So far I've been doing this for about a year and a half, started out making beer and switched to wine. At least I got the beer to fill in while I'm waiting for the wine to finish. 
Most of the wine recipes I got from Jack Keller's site, now at least I know to double the fruit.

PRIMARY
6 gal Chilean Cabernet Franc
6 gal Chilean Syrah
AGEING
2 gal Welch Grape
2 gal Welch Grape cherry
2 gal Blueberry
2 gal Carrot
2 gal Raisin
2 gal Orange
2 gal Coconut
2 gal Lemon
2 gal Banana
BOTTLED
6 gal I.M. Pomegranate Zinfandel 
6 gal I.M. Green Apple Riesling 
DRINKING
6 gal Bellissima Pear Chardonnay 
6 gal O.B. Watermelon Merlot (RED)

BEER (Drinking)
Canyon Stout
Graff
American Light
Coconut Porter
Thunderstruck Pumpkin Ale
Amber Ale
Dark IPA
Blueberry Wheat 
Vanilla Carmel Cream Ale

MEAD
Joe's Ancient Orange 
Blackberry 
Mixed Berry (bulk aging)

FAILED
Hard Lemonade (over stressed the yeast)


----------



## Tom

Looks like you will fit right in. There are many here (me) who make fruit wines. Here is where you can fine tune those wines.


----------



## hawklance

i have 1 gallon of rhubarb wine doing the biz in the demi john at the moment

have made:-
apple
bramble(many times)
elderflower
triple berry treat(blackberry, strawberry and elderberry)
pear
tea(tastes like chardonnay)

and i always make sloe gin every year for a christmas treat ;-)


----------



## gfrank07

*Up Next*
Concord

*Primary*
Niagara (6 Gallons)
White Raspberry (1 Gallon)

*Secondary*
Spiced Apple (1 Gallon)
Orange (1 Gallon)
Watermelon (1 Gallon)

*Finished*
Blueberry (1 Gallon)
Cherry (1 Gallon)
Concord (1 Gallon)
Niagara (13 Gallons)
White Raspberry (1 Gallon)


----------



## Tom

Strawberry in primary started 5 days ago.
just started Peach wine sitting in Pectic right now.


----------



## harlantk

I just keep dreaming about making wine




Tim


----------



## Tom

*WAKE UP !!*
Start doing...


----------



## harlantk

LOL 
Yeah
Well if all goes well! Things will be ready (usable) by Thursday!!
I have everything lined up outside the door ready to go in and get placed and MAKE WINE!
Tim


----------



## Wade E

Fingers crossed for your deadline to happen!


----------



## harlantk

Thank you folks, the support is greatly appreciated
I figure it this way, a lot of reading time, like cramming for an exam 
I learned a lot and realize I have not learnt SQUAT yet so going in thinking i am prepared LOL and opening the door to a whole new adventure.
It sure is different than things were 20 some years ago!
I think the fact that things have changed so much, offers me that mindset of totally starting new, and what I forgot from years ago, well let it be forgotten!
Thank you all again!

Tim


----------



## BMac

What I have made:

*RJ Spagnols*
_Heritage Estates_ 6.3L Sauvignon Blanc (my first kit, not that great)
_Grand Cru_ 10L Pinot Gris (been bottles for 1 month and will make again for sure)

*Vineco*
_Niagara Mist_ Tropical Fruit Riesling 

What is on deck:

_Grand Cru_ 10L Sauvignon Blanc (has anyone tried this yet?)


----------



## dbzlof

Currently I have 6 gallons of strawberry, 6 gallons of peach, 2 gallons of banana, 8 gallons of dry blueberry and 12 gallons of sweet blueberry, and today I just started 6 gallons of red currant.

I just looked at the mulberry tree today...and I think that's next! 

Last year I made 15 gallons of apple, 12 gallons of watermellon, 3 gallons wild/concord grape mix, 12 gallons of perry(pear & apple) and 6 gallons of plum.


----------



## pwrose

*My 2010 list*

Here's whats happening in the "Carolina Rose Winery" (wife came up with the name)

*Bottled*
1 gallon Apple (now gone)
1 gallon Mead (some dry some backsweetened)
2 gallon Strawberry (15% variety)
3 gallons Blackberry / with blueberry f-pak
3 gallons Welch's Strawberry Breeze

*In Primary*
Blueberry Skeeter Pee
Pecan

*In Secondaries*
5 gallons of Apple (no cinnamon in this one)
5 gallons of Apple (cinnamon added)
4 gallons of Elderberry Port
4 gallons of Blueberry Mead
3 gallons of Chokecherry
1 gallon Fig
1 gallon Jalapeno
1/2 gallon Muscadine

*Starting Next*


*In the freezer on stand-by*
6 lbs of elderberries

*Still looking to get*
36 lbs of blackberries (finding a place to get these right now is hard around these parts)
30lbs black currents (frozen)


----------



## non-grapenut

couple bushels of wild plums dropped in my lap from my SD trip. Started that...this weekend will be my attempt as Saskatoon wine.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Today I made a 1 1/2 gallon batch of grape/blueberry/cranberry storebought wine. I bought these juices a while ago but nobody is drinking them so it is now wine. (I hope).


----------



## countrygirl

Larryh86GT said:


> Today I made a 1 1/2 gallon batch of grape/blueberry/cranberry storebought wine. I bought these juices a while ago but nobody is drinking them so it is now wine. (I hope).



larry, that middle bottle is what i put in my leftover,sweetened, and then consumed skeeter pee...it made a wonderful hard blueberry lemonade


----------



## Tom

Here's whats "cooking" here..

10 gal Celis White (beer)
6 gal Plum Wine (fresh)
6 gal Pineapple (steamed juice) 
6 gal Strawberry (steamed juice)
18 gal Peach wine (fresh)
6 gal Strawberry (from steamed juice)
6 gal Blueberry (from steamed juice)
12 Gal Chilean Cab/Merlot
12 gal Chilean Carmenere
6 gal Chilean Red Zinfandel
6 gal Chilean Malbec
6 gal Apple, Kiwi, Strawberry
6 gal Plum (from can)
6 gal CA Chianti
6 gal Italian Amarone
6 gal Italian Nebbilo
6 gal Italian Valpolicello
6 gal Italian Dolcetto


----------



## countrygirl

Tom said:


> Here's whats "cooking" here..
> 
> 10 gal Celis White (beer)
> 6 gal Plum Wine (fresh)
> 6 gal Pineapple (steamed juice)
> 6 gal Strawberry (steamed juice)
> 18 gal Peach wine (fresh)
> 6 gal Strawberry (from steamed juice)
> 6 gal Blueberry (from steamed juice)
> 12 Gal Chilean Cab/Merlot
> 12 gal Chilean Carmenere
> 6 gal Chilean Red Zinfandel
> 6 gal Chilean Malbec
> 6 gal Apple, Kiwi, Strawberry
> 6 gal Plum (from can)
> 6 gal CA Chianti
> 6 gal Italian Amarone
> 6 gal Italian Nebbilo
> 6 gal Italian Valpolicello
> 6 gal Italian Dolcetto



tom, is this your current stuff!!! wow


----------



## countrygirl

okay, when i first joined here a couple of months ago, i had a kit going. now i can make a list...
lambrusco kit; oaked and bulk aging
2 g. blueberry
3 g. peach
5 g. blackberry
pink lemonade skeeter pee, rapidly diminishing
3 g. beajolais kit
apple pear spice-6 gal. in primary, fermenting


----------



## Tom

countrygirl said:


> tom, is this your current stuff!!! wow




Yea kinda light. Expect alot more soon as the California juices will be in soon.


----------



## xanxer82

Updated what I made too. More will be in the works.


----------



## Tom

For those who make BEER see below. For those who only make wine.. change the "word"


----------



## joeswine

*in the works*

2008 cal,blend with grapes//2009 blueberry//2009 peach//2009 cab franc//2008 melbec//2009melbec///2009 valapuciano//2009 cab blend grapes and juice//2009 tampananello grapes// 2008 white zin blend juice and grapes//2008 pino grigio///2009 2009 vigonie excellent/// all toll 143gals............plus 2 twisted kits the mohito and margaretti


----------



## Wiz

As a newbie I guess I can post now what I am doing.

Secondary:
5 gal Blackberry
5 gal Pineapple
5 gal Mango
1 gal. Strawberry

Primary:
1 gal Sapote

Fruit Ready in Freezer Awaiting shipment From George
5 gal Fruit Medley


----------



## tonyt

*What's cooking*

Bottled:
Brunello WE limited---------------------Amarone WE international
Super Tuscan WE Crushendio-----------Petite Verdot WE Limited (Bronze)
Montepulciano WE International--------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Petite Verdot WE limited---------------Trapani Sicillian Syrah RJS EP
Amarone MM Meglioli (Silver)-------------Skeeter Pee
Bourg Royal Blanc, MM Stirling-----------Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select
Rosso Fortisimo CC Limited--------------Amarone with Grape Pack MMM
Rojo Intenso w/ Raisins MM Megioli------Brunello WE limited Release
TORO (Tempranillo Grenache) RJS RQ----Yakima Syrah w/grape pack, CC Showcase
Brunello, RJS Cru Select------------------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Cabernet/Shiraz Australian, MM Renaissance-------------Petit Verdot with grape pack, WE
Chardonnay - Australian, MM Renaissance

In Vadai barrel
Rosso Fortisimo - with Grape Pack CC Showcase

Aging in carboy:
Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select
Nero D'Avola with grape pack, We
Amarone with super pack, CC Showcase
Riesling Ice Wine style, WE

Clearing
Nebbiolo, CC, LR

Secondary
Montepulciano, MM Renaissance

Primary

On deck
Red Mt. Trio (Cab, Syrah, Merlot) CC, LR
Matador Trio (Temparanillo, Cabernet, Monastrell) WE, LE 
Super Tuscan RJS Winery w/skins

Wish List
Brunello, WE SI w/skins
All of the Renaissance Impressions
Pinot Noir Dashwood New Zealand, RJS EP


----------



## joeswine

*tonyt*

what brand of rasins did you use,I would like to made a true spanish wine thats what the tampanello is from chilly how ever(grapes only).


----------



## tonyt

When I have added raisins I have added organic Red Flame Raisins from Whole Foods. The Rojo with raisins is on my wish list for the future, just in case someone would like to send me one for my October birthday.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I made a gallon batch of concord grape/raspberry today.
I raided my son's neglected concord grapevine and got 9 lbs from it. Put it together with 6 lbs of thawed raspberries. It should be interesting.


----------



## joeswine

Larryh86GT said:


> I made a gallon batch of concord grape/raspberry today.
> I raided my son's neglected concord grapevine and got 9 lbs from it. Put it together with 6 lbs of thawed raspberries. It should be interesting.



t6his sounds very taste if anything else a great after dinner wine


----------



## joeswine

tony said:


> When I have added raisins I have added organic Red Flame Raisins from Whole Foods. The Rojo with raisins is on my wish list for the future, just in case someone would like to send me one for my October birthday.



doing the raisins in to different fashions adds different end results,first by them selves in the secondary not in the primary,for me adds the death of texture not added sugar,then if you can find it maybe at whole foods, raisin paste its dryer and deeper,made into a tea and concentrated down adds great depth.............just some racing tips.


----------



## tonyt

joeswine said:


> doing the raisins in to different fashions adds different end results,first by them selves in the secondary not in the primary,for me adds the death of texture not added sugar,then if you can find it maybe at whole foods, raisin paste its dryer and deeper,made into a tea and concentrated down adds great depth.............just some racing tips.



So how do you easily remove the grapes from the secondary? And how long do you leave them.


----------



## Tom

While racking from one bucket to another add the raisens to a straining bag for 2 weeks and then just remove the straining bag.
It would be harder to remove if you rack to glass


----------



## xanxer82

Updated wine log http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=36634&postcount=14


----------



## tonyt

Tom said:


> While racking from one bucket to another add the raisens to a straining bag for 2 weeks and then just remove the straining bag.
> It would be harder to remove if you rack to glass



Yes, I go from primary plastic bucket to 6gal glass carboy. Didn't know there was another option?


----------



## Tom

Thats one advantage racking a little early (1.015) this way you can get a blanket of gas to protect. Then rack to glass


----------



## joeswine

*removing grapes or raisins*



tony said:


> So how do you easily remove the grapes from the secondary? And how long do you leave them.



just like tepe stated strainer bags are the ticket ,you could also use painters paint strainer bags if a brew place is to far from you....


----------



## Larryh86GT

Racked my concord grape/raspberry to secondary today. A small sample shows this is going to be nice. It's right at 13% ABV now.


----------



## joeswine

*made today*

 Today I picked up my california juices,VIOGINER and FRENCH COLOMBARD,both of which I enjoy making they always come out a winner,racked 8gal, of peach slush,to make peach wine,bottled two very different we kits,a strawberry margarita and a mohato,both I kicked up at the abv level,what great taste and color for a fun kit,also and Im proud of this I made my very own white zin/pomegranate wine,2 season zin,and pom pure juice,blended perfectly what a winner,I also did the blend for the we kit mine supasses the kit in death and flavor,and the kit was quite good..had a great day in 
my MAN CAVE all alone at peace with my music,football and wine,


----------



## winemaker_3352

*Primary:*
Nothing :<

*Secondary:*
Chardonel
Apple Spice

*Aging:*
Strawberry Peach - 32 Gallons
Pinot Noir - 5 gallons
Sauvignon Blanc - 5 Gallons

*Future:*
*Fruits:*
Strawberry Peach
Strawberry Banana
Banana
Peach
Strawberry
Apple Spice

*Whites:*
Chardonel
Seyval Blanc
Vidal Blanc

*Reds:*
Norton

*--- Bottled ---*
*2010*
Apple Spice - 2 Gallons
Strawberry Peach - 6 Gallons
Seyval Blanc - 6 Gallons
Chardonel - 12 Gallons
Choke Cherry - 1 Gallon

*2011*
Apple Spice - 6 Gallons
Strawberry Peach - 34 Gallons
Seyval Blanc - 6.5 Gallons
Lake House Blanc (Seyval/Vidal Blend) - 3 Gallons
Vidal Blanc - 6.5 Gallons
Chardonel - 13 Gallons

*2012*
Apple Spice - 7 Gallons


----------



## non-grapenut

Clearing now...


----------



## joeswine

*What are you making*

WHAT EXACTLY ARE THESE ,GREAT LOOKING FRUIT WINES CAN YOU GIVE ME A LITTLE BETTER INSITE.... THE SUGAR PLUM AND THE SAAKATOON CRANBERRY


----------



## xanxer82

Updated my little post.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=36634&postcount=14
Nowhere near what others make yet.


----------



## non-grapenut

joeswine said:


> WHAT EXACTLY ARE THESE ,GREAT LOOKING FRUIT WINES CAN YOU GIVE ME A LITTLE BETTER INSITE.... THE SUGAR PLUM AND THE SAAKATOON CRANBERRY



Visit my gallery "Visit to E. SD Wine Country" for the saskatoon berry info. I made the plum wine from the plums picked in that album, too, from S.D.. 

After reading up on the Saskatoon (serviceberry) berries, it's best to couple it with an acidic fruit, so I chose cranberry. So far, it's full of body, but i'm only on my 1st rack.

The sugar plum I haven't decided if I am going to spice it, but I would think it would almost be expected, don't you?


----------



## xanxer82

Ordered another 120 bottle wine rack from George. It will be full as soon as I bottle what I have in the carboys.
Also got a few more stoppers for 1 gallon jugs and a brewers best ale kit.


----------



## gesnipes

*Nearly drained, but about 36 gallons is coming along*

11/13/10 - Started 5 gallons of Peach wine.
10/16 - Started my first gallon of Mead.
10/15 - Started a 5 gallon batch of Skeeter Pee


Muscadine - Picked and in the primary the next day
2 - 5 gallon batches - first batch is complete and seems to be disappearing. Not sure why- hic.
1 - 6 gallon batch.

Concord grape - fresh picked and then fortified with frozen juice
1 - 6 gallon batch

1 Gallon of Cayenne Pepper wine
1 Gallon of Jalapeno Wine

Blackberry Wine
1 - 6 gallon
1 - 3 gallon
5 - 1 gallon

Green Tea wine
1 - 6 gallon batch - so far, it tastes like medicine.

Alfelwein - Just started 10/4/10
1 - 5 gallon

5 gallons of Belgium Chocolate Beer
5 gallons of German Altbeir

A snapshot of my past glory:
5 Gallons of Peach wine
1 Gallon - Concord from concentrate
3 Gallons - Concord from fresh grapes
10 gallons of handpicked muscadine wine. I actually have three bottles left from 2008. Had four, but something happened to the last bottle 
5 Gallons of Strawberry wine
5 Gallons of Chocolate beer - best beer I've made
5 Gallons of English Beer - a wee bit too bitter for me. But I had to drink it anyway


----------



## gesnipes

outdoorsmadness said:


> in secondary: strawberry jam wine - 5 gallon
> 
> 
> bombs made : apwelwine - 1 gallon ( learning expeirence)
> 
> 
> Bryan



I know this is an old post, but I am a newby here. I am thinking about making some apwelwine and wondered what bombed. Some people love it, so I would love to hear what made this one fail in your opinion.


----------



## gesnipes

non-grapenut said:


> Clearing now...



Looks tasty. I'll post some of my works in progress once I get out of newby status. The system won't allow me to post pictures yet.


----------



## non-grapenut

started some peach wine to blend with a mimosa flower wine I made last year. It's sour with a peachy aftertaste, so I think the marriage should be awesome giving it strong peach flavor.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Ok I'm gonna add my stuff here to , just to keep track 

*Fermenting:*
-----------------------

*Clearing:*
-----------------------
*Bulk aging:*
-Orange wine(5 gallon)
-argentia Ridge Merlot
-blueberry wine (7gallon)
-Fruit Salad wine (around 2 gallons)

*Bottle aging:*
-Vinter's reserve Sauvignon blanc

*
Available to drink:*
-Skeeter Pee #1 (orange wine slurry)(7gallon)
-Argentia Ridge Shiraz
-Argentia Ridge Pinot Griggio
-hard ice tea (6 gallon)
-Wineexpert White Zinfadel (6 gallon)
-Skeeter Pee #2 (with a blueberry slurrry)(5 gallon)


*Dead and gone:*
-Argentia Ridge Peache Chardonnay
-Cheecky monkey Merlot
-Island Mist White Craneberry Pinot Gris
-Island Mist Blackberry Merlot
-and many more that I don't remember.....

*Future projects:*
-Strawberry-Chocolate Port
-Apple wine
-Jalapenno wine
-wine expert's: Australian Shiraz/Viognier
pacifica White
Italian Primitivo
Austria Grüner Veltliner
Portuguese Douro Tinto


----------



## Wiz

Big Jeff, why are you ready wine just available? You have an obligation to get busy drinking what is "available" to make room for the others that just waiting to be available.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Wiz said:


> Big Jeff, why are you ready wine just available? You have an obligation to get busy drinking what is "available" to make room for the others that just waiting to be available.



lol!
I worked on it really hard this week-end believe me, I'm about to take one off the list!!


----------



## Tom

Just *ONE* !! ??


----------



## BIGJEFF

Tom said:


> Just *ONE* !! ??



LOL I only just bottle those 2 that are ready a couple of weeks ago!! ...because of renos and all winter end beeing away most of the summer the wine rack was pretty much empty until the week end!! 

I promise I will work harder!!


----------



## Tom

U need MORE practice !
I however do not need that ... LOL hic hic


----------



## BIGJEFF

Tom said:


> U need MORE practice !
> I however do not need that ... LOL hic hic


Yeah I guess compare to most of you here i'm just a young pup LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> WOW, I never listed everything before, By George, I impressed myself!
> Juile



Yea julie updated finally!


----------



## gesnipes

non-grapenut said:


> started some peach wine to blend with a mimosa flower wine I made last year. It's sour with a peachy aftertaste, so I think the marriage should be awesome giving it strong peach flavor.



That's what I need to do. I made 5 gallons from fresh peaches a couple of years ago, and it was awesome. My wife went bonkers over it. I need to vacate a carboy first, though 

I've never tried memosa. In fact, I've never heard of it before in a wine.

My current craft list


----------



## gesnipes

Wiz said:


> Big Jeff, why are you ready wine just available? You have an obligation to get busy drinking what is "available" to make room for the others that just waiting to be available.



True. Isn't this a law of nature?


----------



## joeswine

*Big jeff*

Getting more practice will come in time getting down the basics in good fashion takes quite a while.patient is the key as TOM will attest to,this to will come with practice and time.


----------



## joeswine

joeswine said:


> getting more practice will come in time getting down the basics in good fashion takes quite a while.patient is the key as tom will attest to,this to will come with practice and time.






think outside the box


----------



## gesnipes

Larryh86GT said:


> Racked my concord grape/raspberry to secondary today. A small sample shows this is going to be nice. It's right at 13% ABV now.



Looks delicious. How does it look now that another month has eased by?


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Yea julie updated finally!



Well I had a couple people comment, boy you guys are relentless!


----------



## Flame145

Tom said:


> Aging / Fermenting
> 
> 6 gal CA Red Zinfandel
> 6 gal CA Mixed Black
> 6 gal CA Sangiovese
> 6 gal CA Cabernet Sauvignon
> 6 gal Plum Wine (fresh)
> 6 gal Pineapple (steamed juice)
> 6 gal Strawberry (steamed juice)
> 18 gal Peach wine (fresh)
> 6 gal Strawberry (from steamed juice)
> 6 gal Blueberry (from steamed juice)
> 12 Gal Chilean Cab/Merlot
> 12 gal Chilean Carmenere
> 6 gal Chilean Red Zinfandel
> 6 gal Chilean Malbec
> 6 gal Apple, Kiwi, Strawberry
> 6 gal Plum (from can)
> 6 gal CA Chianti
> 6 gal Italian Amarone
> 
> 
> Home of the
> Moon River Brewery
> and
> Delanco Vineyards



Tom do you do any barrel aging ?? ie.. like 53 gallons or larger?? Just wondering because you have all 6 gallon carboys. Is there any reason why not or is it just becuase you can have a big different variations of wine. Just wondering


----------



## Tom

No, I like variety not quanity. So, no barrels. Of I forgot I need to update whats fermenting as I started some Italian and bottles some from 12 months ago.


----------



## closetwine

*Adding my list to this.*

Strawberry (gone)
Blackberry/Raspberry (clearing)
Watermelon (clearing)
Peach (went vinegar on me)
Pinapple (clearing)
Apple Cinnamon (clearing)
Habenero (secondary)
Grape/Cherry (primary)
Tea (secondary)
Sugar 
Skeeter Pee (clearing)


----------



## gesnipes

Larryh86GT said:


> My small batches 3 and 4.
> 3 - raspberry,honey,hops
> 4 - raspberry & honey
> 
> Lookin good.
> Larry



Very nice.


----------



## BIGJEFF

I've added a few things to the list 



Fermenting:
-Fruit Salad wine (around 2 gallons)
-Skeeter Pee #2 (with a blueberry slurrry)(5 gallon)
-Wineexpert White Zinfadel (6 gallon)
-hard ice tea (6 gallon)

Clearing:
-Skeeter Pee #1 (orange wine slurry)(7gallon)
-blueberry wine (7gallon)


Bulk aging:
-Orange wine(5 gallon)
-argentia Ridge Merlot
-Argentia Ridge Pinot griggio

Bottle aging:
--------------

Available to drink:
-Argentia Ridge Shiraz
-Argentia Ridge Peache Chardonnay
-Argentia Ridge Pinot Griggio

Dead and gone:
-Cheecky monkey Merlot
-Island Mist White Craneberry Pinot Gris
-Island Mist Blackberry Merlot
-and many more that I don't remember.....

Future projects:
-Strawberry-Chocolate Port
-Apple wine
-Jalapenno wine
-wine expert's: Australian Shiraz/Viognier
pacifica White
Italian Primitivo
Austria Grüner Veltliner
Portuguese Douro Tinto


----------



## Sirs

ok here goes been making wine(fruit & grapes) for a long time but only small scale like a gallon or so here and there, this is my first year of actually making alot and bottling wine instead of just putting in mason jars once done

*In Primary:*
*In Secondary:*
*Bulk aging:*
5 gallon Petit Verdot  Was involved in a fatal accident in kitchen 1 750ml bottle survived. Carboy and wine have been laid to rest any donations of petit verdot juice can be sent to my residence 
5 gallon of bronze muscadine

8 gallon Noble muscadine
5 gallon Wild Plum
6.5 gallon Elderberry 


*Bottled:*
2 gallon Blackberry
3 gallon Boysenberry
2 gallon Petit Verdot Fortified to 40%
5 gallon Damson plum
3.5 gallon some type of white muscadine not sure


----------



## kirbyclk

Right now I have these batches going:

* 5 Gallons Concord Grape
* 1 Gallon Apple Cherry
* 1 Gallon Pineapple Orange
* 1 Gallon Apple, Kiwi, Strawberry
 * 1 Gallon Apple Grape
* 1 Gallon White Grape

Pictured from left to right: White Grape, Apple Grape, Apple Cherry, Pineapple Orange, Apple Kiwi Strawberry, and the big guy is my 5 gallons of Concord Grape.


----------



## non-grapenut

I made an experimental batch of apple berry blush reusing the fruit from my strawberry and blackberry batches. I threw in the paddy rice from my sake, too...base is frozen apple juice concentrate. Can you tell it was time to clean out the freezer? It needed a serious defrosting. Smells horrible during 1st rack, but apple normally does smell gassy...I am sure the rice contributed to that, too.


----------



## NativeMainer

I'm new to this hobby and obsessed already! My first batch was Strawberry Reisling from a boxed kit. Bath #2 was pineapple, didn't know what I was doing yet and it got dumped after a few weeks of fementation. Tried pineapple again using a recipe, bottled and tastes GOOD! 
Current primary--1 gal of cranberry
currently fermenting--3 gals of fennel
just bottled--mint
Already bottled: pineapple, blueberry, maple (not drinkable--no real taste but good for blending), black current (needs LOTS more aging)


----------



## gesnipes

NativeMainer said:


> I'm new to this hobby and obsessed already! My first batch was Strawberry Reisling from a boxed kit. Bath #2 was pineapple, didn't know what I was doing yet and it got dumped after a few weeks of fementation. Tried pineapple again using a recipe, bottled and tastes GOOD!
> Current primary--1 gal of cranberry
> currently fermenting--3 gals of fennel
> just bottled--mint
> Already bottled: pineapple, blueberry, maple (not drinkable--no real taste but good for blending), black current (needs LOTS more aging)



You're right. It is an obsessive hobby 

What does fennel wine taste like?


----------



## Brian

What Ive done and got going is in my signature.. I love this hobby!!


----------



## Swampcamper

I'm finally gathering steam after almost 2 years of house selling and relocation chaos. I have 3 gallons of crab apple ready to rack, 2 gals crab apple just starting, 1 gal cran, 1gal cran grape, 1 gal chokecherry, planning 5 gal of 5 part cran, 3 part grape, 2 part apple cherry (house blend). 13 gallons is a good start! Near future - cran pomegranate, more apple, plum, maybe more chokecherry (someone wants more jelly instead)


----------



## Midwest Vintner

updated my list

secondary
3 gal praire mead

bottle awhile back but didn't update
guava
mango
rasp. merlot
apple
pecan


----------



## Larryh86GT

Today I started a small batch of store bought 100% grapejuice.

3 - 64 oz bottles juice

1 tsp pectin enzyme
1 tsp yeast energizer
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp acid blend

PH is at 3.2 - 3.4 range
SG started at 1.020
Added 1 lb sugar bringing the SG up to 1.095

Pitching the yeast tomorrow.


----------



## BMac

I just bottled my RJS Grand Cru International Brunello a few weeks ago, turned out pretty good.

I recently started a few kits:

WINE KITZ:
Sommelier Reserve (18L) Amarone
Sommelier (8.5L) Primitivo
Ultimate Estate Reserve (17L) Gewurztraminer


----------



## Duster

*In Carboys*

Skeeter Pee
Dandelion Wine 
Niagara Mist Strawberry White Zin
White peach

*Bottled* 

*Wine*
Autumn Crab apple
Pumpkin Juice
Sweet Orchard Peach
Blueberry Pomegranate
Mango Peach
Strawberry Banana
Cherry Concord
Pineapple
White Welch
Cavell Peach
Sweet Red
Sugar Pear 
Candy Cane
Cherry Labrusca
Heritage Soft Red

*Beer*
BB Kit - Summer Ale


----------



## frohe

Sirs said:


> ... instead of just putting in mason jars once done



I like Mason jars; just pour from the gallon jug into the jars and stick em in the fridge to chill. 

And, I drink my wines using Dixie Cups; no broken glass on my floor when I drop a cup. 

I must be a hick.


----------



## Larryh86GT

frohe said:


> I like Mason jars; just pour from the gallon jug into the jars and stick em in the fridge to chill.
> 
> And, I drink my wines using Dixie Cups; no broken glass on my floor when I drop a cup.
> 
> I must be a hick.



Well you certainly will not be confused with being a wine snob. 

Larry


----------



## Sirs

frohe said:


> I like Mason jars; just pour from the gallon jug into the jars and stick em in the fridge to chill.
> 
> And, I drink my wines using Dixie Cups; no broken glass on my floor when I drop a cup.
> 
> I must be a hick.



I didn't say I didn't like the mason jars just started useing bottles for a change I got a bunch of gallon jugs I use also LOL I even bottled a bunch in 1.5 liter bottles to drink I like to use my old water glasses like you use to see in restaurants not the short ones but the taller ones that holds like 10 ounces full


----------



## afsee

I just started some carrot mead with an off the top of my head recipe.

~1 Gal Poland Spring 
5 pounds honey
~1/2 gallon fresh carrot juice
Montrachet Yeast.
No boil, no enzymes.

Starting SG was 1.117. Should finish pretty sweet.


----------



## wvbrewer

I currently have;

Primary: Cherry Mead
Secondary: Concord grape
Raspberry,Strawberry,Blueberry

Bottled: Raspberry Mead
Hard Cider

At the stating gate: Apricot
White grape
Breferm Tarwebier Kit 1st beer

I looking forward to a new year of brewing.

Dave


----------



## RedNeckWino

*WINES 2010*
3 gallon White Zin/Peach (1.000) 14% 
6 gallon Concord Grape (1.016) 17%	
3 gallon Sweet Cherry port (1.020)	22%
1 gallon peach *Dumped, oxidized* (.997) 12%	
3 gallon Blackberry Merlot (plain oak) (1.012) 12% 
3 gallon Chocolate Blackberry Port (plain oak) (1.015) 12%
3 gallon Apple Pie (1.012)14%
6 gallon Holiday Berry Blast (cran-pom-rasp) (1.015) 14%	
6 gallon Skeeter Pee ( cran-pom-rasp) (1.017) 14% 
6 gallon Tart Cherry (1.010) 12%
5 gallon Concord Concentrate (1.020) 12%
6 gallon Blackberry (medium french oak) (1.000) 14% 
1 gallon Pomegranate (1.015) 10%

*WINES 2011* 
4 gallon Strawberry Chocolate (secondary) 10%
5 gallon Strawberry Pee (secondary) 12%
3 gallon elderberry GONE TO VINEGER 
8 gallon Blueberry (1.100 to start ph 3.6) july 27
12 gallon Blackberry (1.100 to start) july 27

*WAITING FOR FRUIT SEASON*
Strawberry
Wild Raspberry
Black Caps
Crab Apple
Huckleberry
Mulberry
Sweet Cherry
Tart Cherry 
Peach 
Plum
Blackberry
Concord
White Zinfandel
Wild Grape
Gooseberry
Dandelion
Green Apple
Honey Crisp Apple
Apricot
Watermelon
Pomegranate

HAVE YET TO TRY A KIT.
And a Skeeter Pee for each!


----------



## ibglowin

I have 21 kits done as well as 12 gallons from fresh grapes (Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot)

I keep the website pretty updated. Tasting notes on request!


----------



## Lew

Started my first wine in Oct of 2010. I really don't have anything in my cellar, using the wife's kitchen at this time but were working on a room to brew in the cellar, I think I'm hooked 

Primary:



Secondary:
Blackberry-1 Gal.



Bottled:
Apple-1Gal.


----------



## Smartdog

*2010 syrah & 2010 chardonnay*

I have a 2010 Claifonia Syrah into aging and a 2010 Califonia Chardonnay into settling & clarifying.

The story is here: Wine Making and a picutre is here


----------



## Karka

Under the airlock:

2.5 gallons apple wine
1.5 gallons hard apple cider from juice

Done, but experiments will begin soon:

1.5 gallons nasty bread yeast cider
1 gallon nasty bread yeast ginger beer
(Probably making vinegar with them)

Done and gone:

1 gallon ginger beer

Future batches:

A pinot noir f-pac'd with blueberry syrup
Batch of apple wine from apple sauce
Dandelion wine


----------



## JNK

On Deck Cellar Craft Grenche Quartet
In Bucket Cornicopia - Green Apple 
Reserve Du Chateau- Amarone 
In Carboy Cellar Craft -Pousse Blanc 
Cellar Craft-Pinot Grigio
Kamil Juice-Sangiovesse
Drinking Too many to mention


----------



## desertwind56

Been a while since I've updated this! Have 4, 3-gal carboys; 2, 6-gal carboys and a 5 gal. carboy.

*Desert Dog Cellars*

*Pondering*
More Skeeter Pee (always) 
More welches 
triple berry
Breakfast stout

*In Primary
*Strawberry Wild Flower Mead
*In Secondary*

*Bulk Aging* 
Welches grape (6 gal)
apple wine (5 gal)
Chadwick Bay Tropical Blend (3 gal) - This will be so tasty for summer!

*Bottled*
Marion-berry, 3 gal, 2011
Wades Strawberry Chocolate Port, 3 gal, 2011
Cherry, 2 gal, 2011
Cherry port style, 1 gal, 2011
apple-cherry concentrate, 3 gal, 2011
cherry port, 1 gal 2011
Orange melomel 3 gal, 2011
Skeeter Pee (batch #2) 5 gal, 2011
Welch's concentrate - concord 3 gal, 2011 (gone!)
Strawberry wine - 1 gal, 2010
Triple Berry Dry - 1 gal., 2010 * made 3 gal., bottled 1 gal. dry, sweetened 1, fortified 1
Triple Berry Sweet - 1 gal., 2010 
Triple Berry Port Style - 1 gal., 2010
JAO Mead - 1 gal., 2010
Apple Wine - 3 gal., 2010
Skeeter Pee - 3 gal, 2011 (gone!)

Desert Dog Brews
Three weisse guysWheat Beer (from How to Brew, J. Palmer) 2012
Ice Harbor Brown Ale Clone kit, 5gal (2012)
Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar (kit), 5 gal (2011)


----------



## ajhughes

*Waiting to be made*
Winexpert Blackberry Port​
*In some stage of being made*
RJS RQ Hang Ten - (Muscat Symphony Sauvignon Blanc Chardonnay)
Winexpert Chocolate Raspberry Port 
Festa Juice Pinot Noir Fresh
Festa Juice Merlot Premium Fresh with Skins​
*Bottled*
CC Showcase Barbera
RJS Cru Select Chilean Cabernet/Malbec/Carmenère
RJS RQ 2011 Toro (2)
RJS RQ 2011 Piazza
Kamil Juice Chardonnay
Kamil Juice Sauvignon Blanc
Kamil Juice Syrah/Carignan
Kamil Juice Cabernet Sauvignon
Winexpert Gruner Veltliner LE
CC Premium Collection Italian Pinot Grigio
Kamil Juice Merlot
Kamil Juice Pinot Noir
Kamil Juice Chardonnay/Sauvignon Blanc 
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
RJS RQ 2011 Hang Ten
Kamil Juice Riesling/Gewurztraminer
RJS Cellar Classic Malbec
CC Showcase Gruner Veltliner
CC Showcase Yakima Chardonnay​
*Gone *
RJS RQ 2011 Toro 
Kamil Juice Cabernet Sauvignon/Merlot
Kamil Juice Barbera
Kamil Juice Chardonnay/Sauvignon Blanc​


----------



## 2PUPs

I just recently started to make my own wine , so not much as of yet . I have a vino del vida white zin in primary now 9 days , and just made a JAOM yesterday and is in primary . Nothing bottled as of yet . 

Jeff


----------



## Lost40Vinter

My projects this year have been a White Zinfandel/blackberry, Strawberry, Welch's Red grape, and a Strawberry Skeeter Pee. Currently I have a gallon Blackberry wine in the secondary. Next up I will try a Gallon batch of Tea, Gallon batch of Lilac, and maybe Wade's Chocolate Strawberry Port.

*1Gallon Primary:* Lilac 
*1 Gallon Secondary:* Welch's White Grape 
*6 Gallon Primary:* Empty 
*6 Gallon Secondary:* Skeeter Pee


----------



## teraann

Wow, this is Amazing!!


----------



## Tom

1St welcome
2nd Whats amazing?


----------



## teraann

In primary fermenter :
-1 Gallon Beet
-1 Gallon Banana Spice
-6 Gallon Mezza Luna Red 

In carboy :

-1 Gallon Rose Hip Wine
-1 Gallon Pineapple
-6 Gallon Blackberry Cabernet (Island Mist)
-6 Gallon Peach Appricot Chardonney (Island Mist)
-6 Gallon Apple Riesling (Island Mist)
-6 Gallon South African Pinotage (Wine Expert)


Already made and bottled :

Cranberry Chianti (Orchard Breezin')
Strawberry Riesling (Orchard Breezin')


----------



## Runningwolf

Teraann, Looks like you got a nice start on your collection. I am glad to see you got some Island Mists which are early drinkers giving you time to age some of the bigger wines. Looks like it's going to be a happy summer for you!


----------



## teraann

Dan - 

Yes, the cranberry chianti and strawberry riesling turned out excellent! We have already gone through a couple bottles. Im trying really hard to let it age though


----------



## Runningwolf

I made the Cranberry for a Christmas wine and it is very good. I also made the strawberry a while back and didn't care for that too much. It actually tasted like a Jolly Rancher to me. I ended up blending it with some Rhubarb I had and that turned out excellent. These were both the same kits you made.


----------



## teraann

The strawberry is VERY sweet, I can only have so much. I'm more of a red wine type of gal so a lot of these fruity wines are a change for me but I am having tons of fun! This hobby is very addicting!!

Tera


----------



## gloo

Real newbie here but still wanted to add what I have so far.

Secondary:
Tea wine

Primary:
Apple Wine (made with canned apple juice)
Tropical Wine (made with frozen juice concentrate)

To do list:
Blueberry/ Blackberry Wine
Grapefruit wine
Skeeter Pee
Iced tea skeeter pee
Strawberry Wine


----------



## spacemaker

WOW! I'm really impressed with the list you guys have shown me. My list is:
Primary Fermentor, 1 day old.
*Grape Wine from concentrated grape juice*

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MinVin

I might as well add my list here and join the "club!"

*Primary Fermenter:*

Zinfandel
Barbera

*Secondary Fermenter:*

Carmenere (MLF)

*Carboy:*

Syrah
Pinto Grigio
Viognier

*Kegged/Bottled:*

Gewurztraminer
Cabernet Sauvignon
Carmenere
Riesling
Beaujolais
Merlot
Chablis


----------



## DasK

*2010*
Pumpkin - 1G - Poured out
Apple - 1G - Drank. Too much sulfite
Cranberry - 1G - Bottled, 2 left. Good.
Cranberry - 6.5G - Bottled. Lots left. Good

*2011*
Strawberry Concord - 1.5G - Bottled. 5 bottles left. Good
Apple Niagra - 1.5G - Bottled. 2 bottles, one magnum. Good
Skeeter Pee - 1G - Drank. All gone.
Skeeter Pee - 5G Bottled. Mostly gone.
Chardonnay - 5G - Secondary.
Apple - 3G - Secondary.
Skeeter Pee - 6.5G - Primary

*Planned*


----------



## Phelpsmeister

*2010*
California Pinot Noir (World Vineyard) 6g - Bottled
Sangria with Seville Orange (Orchard Breezin) 6g - Bottled

*2011*
Castel del Papa (Renaissance) 6g - Bottled
Sangria with Seville Orange (Orchard Breezin) 6g -Bottled
Green Apple Riesling (Island Mist) 6g - Bottled


----------



## Rocky

*Rocky's wines from Jan 2011 to present*

Here is what I have made so far this year. I have to note that a number of the "bottled" have gone "the way of all flesh."

Bottled:
WineExpert WV Sangiovese 6 gal
Cherry (from Michigan Cherry Juice) 3 gal
Mosti OAJ Sauvignon Blanc 6 gal
Mosti OAJ Riesling 6 gal
Skeeter Pee 5.5 gal
Ricetta di Stefano (see below) 1 gal

Bulk Aging:
Mosti OAJ Zinfandel 6 gal
Mosti OAJ Amarone 6 gal
Mosti VN Pinot Grigio 6 gal
Concord (from Welch's juice) 6 gal
RJS CC WS Super Tuscan 6 gal
RJS CC WS Cabernet Sauvignon 6 gal
Ricetta di Stefano (75% Zin, 25% Muscat) 9 gal
RJS CC WS Amarone 6 gal
RJS CC WS Super Tuscan 6 gal (2nd batch)

Barrel Aging:
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo 6 gal
Ricetta di Stefano (see above) 6 gal


----------



## Tom

Looks like you have some good wine aging


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky, we love to see pictures!! I'm thinking you have a nice cellar!


----------



## Rocky

We are heading out on a short vacation and will be back in about a week and a half. I will get some pictures up then.


----------



## danc

this what i have after my first year of winemaking:

In Bottle: WE Australian Chardonnay, Strawberry Riesling, WE Valpolicella, WE Stags Leap Merlot

Bulk Aging: WE Spanish Rioja, WE CRP, WE Barolo, CC Amarone, WE Lodi Old Vine Zin

Fermenting: 

On deck: WE Shiraz/Viogner, Green Apple Riesling, WE California Trinity Red


----------



## Tom

Congrats.

You have some tasty wines there.


----------



## Repsolal

all 2011 kits aging
Cru select Italian Amerone
Italian Barolo
Italian Brunello
Australian Shiraz

Grand cru int California Syrah
Australian Cab sauv

Mosti M Renaisance Italian Barolo

Cellarcraft showcase Cabernet shiraz

RJS Winery series Super Tuscan

Grand Cru Merlot

Orchard breezin Blackberry Merlot

Skeeter pee
apfelwein
minute maid peach

on deck
Cru select Chilean Malbec


----------



## non-grapenut

Dried Black cherry wine...will be bottling this next weekend.

Tastes like a chocolate cherry brandy. A friend had some commodity dried cherries to donate and I used Welches Cherry juice (apple-based cherry)...had to rack 8 times due to the pectin and then filter. Color is a chocolate berry port....nice with just OTC stuff.


----------



## pwrose

*My 2011 list*

I am now blogging all my wines, well most of them anyways.
Heres the link to the 2011 list
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=24

Heres the link to the old completed 2010 list just for giggles.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=10


----------



## jweston10

*Currently in the fermentin' closet*

5 gal rhubarb wine
3 gal Welch's Concord grape
1 gal Welch's White Grape Raspberry
1 gal jalapeno wine

also:
5 gal Belgian Tripel beer


----------



## SpoiledRotten

*Blueberry Wine*

I just started my Blueberry batch last night. I got my new Steam Juicer delivered by the man in the brown truck so since I had been saving 30# of fresh blueberries, I figured this would be the best time to try it out. I steamed the 30#, saving about a 1/2 gal of the concentrate for the f-pak. I put about 3 gals in the primary fermenter, filled to the 5.5 gal mark with water, added the nutrient, tannin, campden tabs, 8.5# sugar, etc.
My SG before sugar was 1.020 and with the 8.5#, my SG came up to 1.080 so that's where I am. When I got up this morning, I added the PE and when I get home this afternoon, I'll pitch the yeast and let er rip. The first batch of blueberry I made back in June, turned out ok (my wife loved it) but I went into it totally blind, going strictly by a recipe, and without a hydrometer. This time, with a very little more experience behind me, and more tools of the trade, I'm excited about how this will turn out.

BTW.... I love that juicer. I took someone's advice from here and kept putting more blueberries on top of the ones that had already been steaming, adding weight so as to push more juice out of the ones on bottom. 
When I felt like I had gotten everything out of the berries, I put a kettle of water on to boil then poured that hot water over the pulp to wash out more juice that might be suspended in it. I figured I'll have to add water to the fermenter anyway so it may as well be saturated with blueberry flavor.


----------



## Tom

Give a good 12-24 hours after adding PE before adding yeast


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Will do, Tom! I really want this to be something I'm proud of. I hope I'm using everything I've learned on this site to make it that way.


----------



## dangerdave

*Weeping Willow Wines*

*Weeping Willow Wines:*

*Next*
Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee)

*Primary*

*Secondary*

*Clearing*
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee

*Bulk Aging*
Tropical Fruit Wine
Concord Elderberry ("Way Out West")
Vinifera Shiraz with Raisins ("Frog Prince")

*Bottled*
07/29/11: OB Blackberry Merlot---gone!
08/07/11: Triple Berry Skeeter Pee ("3Pee Oh!")---gone!
08/07/11: Apple/Cherry Skeeter Pee ("Apple Cherry Bomb")---gone!
08/25/11: Strawberry Skeeter Pee ("Sweet Strawberry Tart")---gone!
09/18/11: Gewurztraminer---a few left
09/11/11: Cabernet Sauvignon---a few left
09/24/11: OB Blackberry Merlot---gone!
09/24/11: Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee ("Jet Blue Raspberry")---gone!
08/13/11: White Cranberry Pinot Gris---gone!
10/12/11: Triple Berry Skeeter Pee (#2)---gone!
10/12/11: Strawberry Skeeter Pee (#2)---gone!
12/12/11: Raspberry White Zinfandel---gone!
01/08/12: Blueberry Sketter Pee---gone!
01/13/12: Blackberry Merlot (x2)---all gone!
02/12/12: Triple Berry Skeeter Pee---gone!
02/22/12: Raspberry White Zinfandel
02/29/12: Peach Mango (Heidi's Uberraschung)
03/11/12: Fraise du Vin (Strawberry Wine)
03/18/12: Green Apple Riesling
03/28/12: OB Blackberry Merlot (Hamann's Delight)


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I racked my blueberry this afternoon. That BB fermented really fast. It was down to 1.000 in no time. After racking, I was left with about 1/2 gal of space at the top of the carboy so I took the small flavor pak from the freezer, thawed and added it to the must. Now, I have it nestled in the closet, waiting for the fermenting to complete and the next racking in a few weeks to a month.


----------



## dangerdave

Hey, Randy!

Keep up the good work! I haven't tried adding more fruit after the first racking. Let us know how that turns out.

Oh, and one thing. It's _must_ until you add the yeast. Then it's _wine_. 

Dave


----------



## SpoiledRotten

dangerdave said:


> Hey, Randy!
> 
> Keep up the good work! I haven't tried adding more fruit after the first racking. Let us know how that turns out.
> 
> Oh, and one thing. It's _must_ until you add the yeast. Then it's _wine_.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for that quick lesson, Dave. I didn't know that. Wine after yeast! Got it! 

I added the juice and it started a rigorous fermenting again, supposedly from the natural sugar in the blueberries. The "wine" is a very rich color and aroma at the moment and my wife can't wait to get some in a glass. Blueberries are her favorite fruit so I told her that this batch was going to be made exactly as she likes it. She'll be the taste tester and I'll finesse it to her liking.

The rigorous fermenting didn't last too long as this morning when I checked it, it was settled back down to a few light bubbles easing up the side of the carboy.


----------



## dangerdave

I think you're right. It was the extra sugar from the fruit that set it off again. Glad it's settled down. Let's see what happens...


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Questions about the wine calculator...

To get the amount of sugar needed, you put in the Target SG, the current SG, and the volume of the batch.
I noticed that you can't put in an SG under 1.000. I tried to put a target of .998 or .992 and it wouldn't calculate. 
I wonder why since those are a target SG of many here. Have you had this problem?


----------



## Boyd

Could it be that the amount of sugar under 1.000 is supposed to be 0.00 or pretty close?


----------



## Tom

Because thats dry (1.000). 
So, add 1/2 point of alcohol when it goes lower than 1.000.


----------



## DesertDance

Harvested Tempranillo, Cabernet, Mourvedre, and Touriga National from 3 & 4 year old vines. The blend will be 1/2 Tempranillo, 1/4 Touriga National, 1/8 Mourvedre and 1/8 Cab. Grapes are resting in freezer now because we are planning a wedding here in Nov. No time to make wine! Got the wedding wine at the BevMo 5 cent sale. All Robert Parker or Wine Enthusiast rated over 90 points. Spent $440 on what would have been $880.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I found out why it wasn't working for me. It was from a brain fart. Because I wasn't thinking correctly, I was putting in .0998 for my target SG rather than the 1.085 to get the amount of sugar that I needed to START the fermenting process. I was inserting the amount of the FINISHED SG. Stupid mistake. I just couldn't understand why it was working perfectly one time I used it and then a week later, it wasn't. I won't make that mistake again. 

Another "newbie" issue.


----------



## jamiesavoie

*Primary*
5gal Apple Wine
5gal Concord Grape Wine (med-heavy body)
3gal Apple Pie Spice Wine
3gal Green tomato Wine

*Secondary*
6gal Pear Melomel
6gal Pear Wine (100% juice)
3gal Perry

*Aging*
3gal Sumac Wine

*Bottled*
2010
Pear Wine (50% juice 50% water)
Concord Grape Wine (med body)

2009
Pear Wine (Winemakers Recipe Handbook)

*Future*
Highbush Cranberry
Mead
Weltch


----------



## greyday

Primary:
Prepping the season, fruit is growing....

Secondary:
n/a

Bulk aging:
Cranberry (cocktail concentrate, 1 gallon)
Skittle (from, well, skittles; 6.5 gallon)
Candy Cane
Plum/Syrah port (fruit/concentrate/brandy, 4 gallons)
Malbec (kit, 6 gallons)
Plum (fruit, 5 gallons)
Apple/cherry (concentrate, 1 gallon)
Marionberry (frozen fruit, 1 gallon)
Pomegranate Limeade (fresh juice, 1 gallon)

Bottled:
n/a

On deck:
Fermentation room now closed for the season.


----------



## Jenks829

Aging Cabernet Sauvignon from Lake County, Ca and Merlot from Yakima Valley, Wa from 2010.

Planning on some Cabernet Sauvignon again from Lake County, Ca and some Pinot Grigio from Central Valley, Ca this year.

We were planning on some Red Zinfandel from Lake County, Ca but were told that the harvest was sup-par and they are not shipping. At least, they are not shipping to us....

Because we'll have some empty carboys come spring due to the Red Zin, we may plan on some Chilean Malbec if we can swing it price wise.


----------



## shoebiedoo

*BOTTLED;* 
WinExpert, Cab Merlot 
WinExpert, Cab Franc x2 
WinExpert, Astralian Chardonnay x2
*2011*
WinExpert, Vieux Château Du Roi 
Gran Cru, Chardonnay
En Primeur, Australian Chardonnay x3
WinExpert, Valpolicella
RJS Cellar Select, Rossa Grande
WinExpert, Australian Chardonnay _(‘batonnage’ )_
Mosto Bello Soave Classico (Juice)
Ragina Reisling (juice)
*2012*
WE Sonoma Dry Creek Valley Chardonnay
WE Nero D'Avola (with grape pack)
En Primeur, Amerone
En Primeur, Australian Chardonnay 

*Fermenting:*
Bella Chilean (juice) Chardonnay x3
Bella Chilean Malbec x3
Bella Chilean Syrah
Bella Chilean Reisling
Bella Chilean Viongier

*In Batonnage*
EP Austrailian Chard, w 1lb yellow Raisin pack
EP Austrailian Chard without

*Finishing*



*Bulk Aging*
MM Renascence Impressions Merlot
CC Gruner Veltliner
Mosto Bello Brunello (Juice, made to port due to stuck ferm)
MM Renascence Impressions Chateau de Pays
L'uva Bella Barolo (Juice)
WinExpert Port


----------



## shen

*On Deck*

*Primary:*

*Secondary/Bulk Aging:*
Walker's Geisenheim
Winexpert LE Washington Meritage
Walker's Concord
Walker's Niagara
Chianti
Pinot Noir
Zinfandel

*Cold Stabilizing:
*Chardonnay
Riesling

*Bottled 2012:*
Country Apple
Red Raspberry
Steuben

*Bottled 2011:*
Winexpert Green Apple Riesling
Winexpert Shiraz/Zinfandel
Winexpert LE Pacifica White x2
Winexpert LE Primativo
Winexpert Gewurztraminer
Winexpert Wildberry Shiraz
Geisenheim


----------



## Giovannino

Here's what I've done since I re-stared doing kits again.

Bottled:
*WinExpert*
Premium Valpolicella (promising); 2x Australian Shiraz (excellent); 
Diablo Rojo - a Merlot blend (sucks).
Estate Series Barolo - had a taste - WOW.
International Series Amarone, Montepulciano, Sicilian Nero d'Avola
*RJ Spagnol*
en Premeur, Chilean Carmenère (another WOW factor), Chilean Talagante Merlot

In carboys:
*Winexpert *
Estate Series Zinfandel 

*RJ Spagnol *
Cellar Classic, Italian Super Tuscan

Between 2001 and 2005 I did a Merlot, Pinot Noir, Shiraz


----------



## tonyt

shen said:


> *Priimary:*
> *Bottled 2011:*
> Winexpert Green Apple Riesling
> Winexpert Shiraz/Zinfandel
> Winexpert LE Pacifica White x2
> Winexpert LE Primativo
> Winexpert Gewurztraminer
> Winexpert Wildberry Shiraz
> Geisenheim



Any comments on the Winexpert LE Primativo?


----------



## shen

tonyt said:


> Any comments on the Winexpert LE Primativo?



Its only about 6 months old, but for a young wine, it's very nice.


----------



## Javila

*Super Tuscan*

Well, started this kit earlier this year. This past weekend I split the batch in 2 and bottled 3 gallons and kept remaining 3 gallons bulk aging. Very impressed with this kit. The aroma is great, the taste is good with a little bite and potentially great in another year but actually drinkable right now. Would definitely make this kit again.


----------



## robie

Javila said:


> Well, started this kit earlier this year. This past weekend I split the batch in 2 and bottled 3 gallons and kept remaining 3 gallons bulk aging. Very impressed with this kit. The aroma is great, the taste is good with a little bite and potentially great in another year but actually drinkable right now. Would definitely make this kit again.



Which Super Tuscan kit is this that you made?


----------



## Javila

It was the RJ Spagnols cellar classic, I believe it came with merlot grape skins.


----------



## reefman

OK, I finally have a list after almost a year:

Finished:
1. Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit - 6 gallons

Aging:
2. Niagara - Walkers hotpack juice - 5 gallons
3. Wine Expert Riesling Ice Style Wine(kit) - 3 gallons

In the works:
Candy Cane - 6 gallons

Dreaming about:
Blackberry Merlot


----------



## dangerdave

*White Cranberry Pinot Gris (Vitis Vinifera)*

This was a problematic kit that Johnna got off the dusty shelf of local wine supply store. I think it had been sitting there for a while. I never checked the date on the box. This was an Island Mist White Cranberry Pinot Gris. From the moment I added the yeast, this batch just plain stank! I mean the old rotten egg sulphur stank. I was worried that it had gone bad on the shelf. But I didn't thow it out. When I racked it to the carboy, it stank even more. When I added the f-pack, there was a bunch of whitish lumps in the pack which were very hard to dissolve in the wine. After I had stirred it all in, I then thought better of what I had just done. Something wasn't right.

Never wanting to throw away wine, I left it sit. This was supposed to be a "quick drinker"; done in 30 days. After three month sitting quietly in the carboy, it had not cleared, having a strange layered patterned to the suspended sediments. I did some reading and became suspicious.

The first test I did on this batch was for pectin. Bingo! The wine tested positive for pectin, so I added a dose of pectic enzyme. Two weeks later, it was crystal clear! Thank Dionysus! I'd saved the wine! It still seemed to lack complexity in the end (I know---I shouldn't expect much from a cheap kit), so I hadded a one ounce bottle of natural mango extract at bottling time. This gave it more depth of flavor, adding a bit of "earthy" fruitiness that the cranberry lacked. The wife called it "superb!" Hugs and kisses for the Winemaster Wannabe! 

I bottled it last night...


----------



## Giovannino

dangerdave said:


> This was a problematic kit that Johnna got off the dusty shelf of local wine supply store. I think it had been sitting there for a while. I never checked the date on the



Congrats Dave - hope ALL will end well.


----------



## PCharles

*Last Projects for 2011*

These are my last wines for 2011. The red ones on the left are about 8 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon that was made from grapes harvested from a local vineyard. The second from the left is 5 gallons of apple wine that was made from apple cider that I obtained from a local orchard. The honey colored one (2nd from the right) is a blend of Scuppernong Wine and Apple Wine. The three red ones on the right are cranberry wine. The cranberry wine was my last wine project. I had a difficult time getting this to start fermenting due to the naturally low pH (starting at 2.6). I was able to adjust the pH to 3.2 and fermentation finally started. I anticipate I will bulk age all 4 wines until spring, when I plan to bottle.


----------



## joeswine

*dangerdave*

have you read the thread when good wines gone bad and the cloudy wine thread?it will give you a good bassis of how and why it happens(cloudy wine that is )


----------



## Flem

Looks great, Paul. Are you planning anything this winter?


----------



## 2PUPs

Haven`t made to much but list is as follows:

Bottled:
6 Gallon white zin. RJS
1 Gallon mead 
6 Gallon blackberry merlot RJS 
6 Gallon Pinot Noir RJS 



I have on order as follows:
WE selection international chilean malbec shiraz w/ grape skins
WE selection international sicilian nero d` avola w/ grape skins
WE world vineyard calif. zinfandel/shiraz
WE world vineyard wash. riesling


----------



## MadCow

Only started making wine this summer/autumn after picking elderberries and blackberries. Later on I picked hips and haws and sloes.

So now I have:

Cab Sauv kit wine bottled (tried one bottle not bad but leaving it a bit longer)
Basic Red kit wine bottled 
Elderberry bottled
Blackberry - just added finings
Rosehip - racked & settling 
Hawthorn - racked & settling
hips & haws (used slurry of both above to make second batch) fermenting
Basic red kit - fermenting
Sloe wine - in primary

It gets addictive, doesn't it!

I also made sloe gin and blackberry brandy but that's another story.


----------



## Loren

Opened a bottle of 16 month old Pineapple wine last night. Have read a lot about pineapple wine not having much flavor, this one will prove them wrong. This was a receipe of Julie's that I added a couple of things to. Crushed pineapple from Walmart, Doles pineapple juice and some pineapple nector i bought from Publix. Made 2 gallons and really regret not making 5 gallon. Loren


----------



## reefman

Loren,
Please share your recipe!


----------



## PCharles

Flem said:


> Looks great, Paul. Are you planning anything this winter?



Sorry Flem, I just picked up on your question. Today was a fun day. I racked my cranberry and cab sauv. This gave me a great chance to take a taste. The cab is really fantastic. I'm glad I a 750 ml bottle of the same wine to top off with. 

You asked if I was planning anything this winter. I've kept myself busy with several no boil beer kits. I'm drinking some right now. I'm really please with the way it turned out. If you've never made beer before, I encourage you to put your fermenter to use. Granted I'm not a all grain beer maker, but it sure beats that watery store bought stuff. 

Like I said, that cab sauv is really good. I'm thinking of saving my cash to purchase 300+ lbs of grapes this fall 2012. Here in NC, Merlot comes in early enough to clear the fermenter in time for a second batch of cab sauv. All depends on being able to purchase crushed destemmed grapes from area vineyard/wineries. In the spring I may make a recipe of strawberry. I have dibs on another 18 gallon fermenter. Rather then get backed up in the fall, I may just have to grab it.

Until then, I may do another 1 or 2 beer kits. Heck, 6 gallons for 20 bucks can't be beat.


----------



## tjbryner

Fermenting

6 gal Blackberry
6 gal Black Raspberry
6 gal Sweet Cherry 
6 gal Elderberry
5 gal Banana 
5 gal Orange Koo-laid 
5 gal Apricot
5 gal Guava 
5 gal Pink Grape Fruit


----------



## Surefoot

I'm a first time wine maker and just bottle my first batch of wine today...a White Zin from a kit. I have Apple in the fermenter now.


----------



## joebrady

Done and bottled:
6 Gallons Blackberry
6 Gallons Peach
3 Gallons Pear

Aging:
5 Gallons Pumpkin
5 Gallons Perssimon
1 Gallon Mullberry

Fermenting:
3 Gallons Apple


----------



## spree

*Not Started Yet*
None

*Primary*
*Winexpert*
Vintners Reserve Coastal Red

*Secondary*
*Winexpert*
Selection Estate Series Italian Barolo

*Finishing*
None

*Bottled*
*Mosti Mondiale *
Vinifera Noble Shiraz


----------



## hedgerow-wine

Tom said:


> Aging / Fermenting
> 
> 11 gal Yuengling clone
> 6 gal Blackberry
> 6 gal Chilean Carmenere (w/fresh grapes added to juice) MLF
> 6 Gal Chilean Malbec MLF
> 6 gal Chilean Cab/Merlot MLF
> 6 gal Raspberry
> 6 gal Plum
> 6 gal CA Mixed Black
> 6 gal CA Cabernet Sauvignon
> 6 gal CA Barbera
> 6 gal CA Sangiovese
> 6 gal CA White Merlot
> 6 gal CA Gewurtztraminere
> 6 gal Italian Borolo
> 6 gal Italian Dolcetto
> 6 gal Italian Cabernet Sauvignon
> 6 gal Nebbiolo
> 
> 
> Home of the
> Moon River Brewery
> and
> Delanco Vineyards


you have plenty of  to do,keep up the good work, well done.


----------



## Tom

That don't include the 1600+ bottles I have to bring back down to the basement. I just had a new floor and parged walls done courtesy of Irene.


----------



## hedgerow-wine

Runningwolf said:


> I started this hobby in September of 2008
> 
> *Future:*
> 
> *Waiting to be made:*
> 
> *Primary*
> 
> 
> *Carboys*
> Red Raspberry
> Cranberry
> Valvin Muscat
> RJS CRU Specialty:
> -Apple Tatin White Port
> -Cranapple Chardonnay
> -Coffee Port
> -Orange Chocolate Port *x2*
> Catawba
> Riesling
> Diamond
> Country Apple
> Chambourcen
> Traminette
> Chardonnay
> Niagara
> Seyval
> Marquis
> Steuben
> Fredonia
> Crab Apple
> California Cabernet Merlot
> California Chardonnay/Crabapple
> California Chardonnay/Peach/Apricot
> California Gewurztraminer
> California Johannisberg Riesling
> California Liebfraumilch
> California Lambrusco
> California White Zinfandel
> 
> 5 Gal Maple Syrup
> 
> *Made and Bottled*
> *From Juice:*
> - Chilean Carmenere
> - Chilean Malbec
> - Chilean Red Zinfandel
> - Chilean Muscato
> - Chilean Pinot grigio
> - Fredonia
> - Gewürztraminer
> - Riesling
> - Red Plum
> - Labrusca
> - Late Harvest Vignoles w/ chocolate
> - Late Harvest Vignoles
> - cherry/chocolate
> - cherry chocolate/almonds
> - Catawba
> - Vignoles
> - Tall Ships (Niagara 80% & Cayuga 20%)
> - Cayuga with 20% Niagara blend
> - Meghans Vista (Concord 2/3 & Dimond 1/3)
> - Steuben
> - Diamond
> - Traminette
> - Sweet Harvest Blend (Niagara/Concord 50/50)
> - Isabella
> - Vidal *x3*
> - Raspberry Blush *x2*
> - Rhubarb *x2*
> - Rhubarb Strawberry
> - Strawberry
> - Blackberry Isabella *X2*
> - Niagara *x2*
> - Cranberry
> - Mystic Sky (Niagara/Cranberry Blend) *x2*
> - Vidal Ice Wine
> - Vidal Ice Wine with chocolate blend
> 
> - Skittle Wine
> - Skeeter Pee
> - Skeeter Pee with Raspberry/Apple concentrate
> - Apple/Jalapeno Wine
> - Country Apple from Cider
> 
> *RJS Cru Select*
> - German Riesling Traminer
> - Italian Chianti Riserva
> *Orchard Breezin:*
> - CranApple Chardonnay
> - Sangria w/Seville Orange
> - Watermelon White Merlot
> - Acai Raspberry Cabernet Sauvignon
> - Calypso Bianco
> - Pomegranate Wildberry Zinfandel
> - Raspberry White Zinfandel
> - Green Apple Gewurztraminer
> - Cranberry Chianti
> *RJS Cru Specialty*
> - Orange Chocolate Port
> 
> 
> *Wine Expert:*
> Island Mist –
> 
> - Cranberry Melbec Kegged - on tap
> - BlueBerry Pinot Noir
> - Blackberry Cabernet *X2*
> - Peach Apricot Chardonnay *x 2*
> - Black Raspberry Merlot
> - Wildberry Shiraz
> - Green Apple Riesling
> - Strawberry White Merlot
> - Exotic Fruits White Zifandel
> - Mango Citrus Symphony
> - Kiwi Pear Sauvignon Blanc
> - White Cranberry Pinot Gris* x 2*
> 
> Vintners Reserve-
> - Merlot
> - Liebfraumilch *x 2*
> - Piesporter
> 
> Selection White Zinfandel
> Selection Estate – Washington Columbia Valley Riesling *x2*
> Selection Original – Piesporter
> Selection Viognier
> Selection Symphony
> Selection Vieux Chateau Du Roi
> Selection Original White Merlot *x2*
> World Vineyard South African Chenin Blanc *x2*
> World Vineyard – Washington Riesling
> Limited Edition –
> - New Zealand Gewürztraminer
> - Australian Riesling
> - Trio Blanca
> - Pacific Quartet
> - Pacifica White
> 
> 
> *Heron Bay:*
> Ultra Gewurztraminer
> Ultra Cabernet Merlot


I wish i had such a big selection to start 
Do you make your wine from kits or fruit,i only use fruit.


----------



## Runningwolf

Started with kits. Now I buy mostly juice. I


----------



## hedgerow-wine

Runningwolf said:


> I started this hobby in September of 2008
> 
> *Future:*
> 
> *Waiting to be made:*
> 
> *Primary*
> 
> 
> *Carboys*
> Red Raspberry
> Cranberry
> Valvin Muscat
> RJS CRU Specialty:
> -Apple Tatin White Port
> -Cranapple Chardonnay
> -Coffee Port
> -Orange Chocolate Port *x2*
> Catawba
> Riesling
> Diamond
> Country Apple
> Chambourcen
> Traminette
> Chardonnay
> Niagara
> Seyval
> Marquis
> Steuben
> Fredonia
> Crab Apple
> California Cabernet Merlot
> California Chardonnay/Crabapple
> California Chardonnay/Peach/Apricot
> California Gewurztraminer
> California Johannisberg Riesling
> California Liebfraumilch
> California Lambrusco
> California White Zinfandel
> 
> 5 Gal Maple Syrup
> 
> *Made and Bottled*
> *From Juice:*
> - Chilean Carmenere
> - Chilean Malbec
> - Chilean Red Zinfandel
> - Chilean Muscato
> - Chilean Pinot grigio
> - Fredonia
> - Gewürztraminer
> - Riesling
> - Red Plum
> - Labrusca
> - Late Harvest Vignoles w/ chocolate
> - Late Harvest Vignoles
> - cherry/chocolate
> - cherry chocolate/almonds
> - Catawba
> - Vignoles
> - Tall Ships (Niagara 80% & Cayuga 20%)
> - Cayuga with 20% Niagara blend
> - Meghans Vista (Concord 2/3 & Dimond 1/3)
> - Steuben
> - Diamond
> - Traminette
> - Sweet Harvest Blend (Niagara/Concord 50/50)
> - Isabella
> - Vidal *x3*
> - Raspberry Blush *x2*
> - Rhubarb *x2*
> - Rhubarb Strawberry
> - Strawberry
> - Blackberry Isabella *X2*
> - Niagara *x2*
> - Cranberry
> - Mystic Sky (Niagara/Cranberry Blend) *x2*
> - Vidal Ice Wine
> - Vidal Ice Wine with chocolate blend
> 
> - Skittle Wine
> - Skeeter Pee
> - Skeeter Pee with Raspberry/Apple concentrate
> - Apple/Jalapeno Wine
> - Country Apple from Cider
> 
> *RJS Cru Select*
> - German Riesling Traminer
> - Italian Chianti Riserva
> *Orchard Breezin:*
> - CranApple Chardonnay
> - Sangria w/Seville Orange
> - Watermelon White Merlot
> - Acai Raspberry Cabernet Sauvignon
> - Calypso Bianco
> - Pomegranate Wildberry Zinfandel
> - Raspberry White Zinfandel
> - Green Apple Gewurztraminer
> - Cranberry Chianti
> *RJS Cru Specialty*
> - Orange Chocolate Port
> 
> 
> *Wine Expert:*
> Island Mist –
> 
> - Cranberry Melbec Kegged - on tap
> - BlueBerry Pinot Noir
> - Blackberry Cabernet *X2*
> - Peach Apricot Chardonnay *x 2*
> - Black Raspberry Merlot
> - Wildberry Shiraz
> - Green Apple Riesling
> - Strawberry White Merlot
> - Exotic Fruits White Zifandel
> - Mango Citrus Symphony
> - Kiwi Pear Sauvignon Blanc
> - White Cranberry Pinot Gris* x 2*
> 
> Vintners Reserve-
> - Merlot
> - Liebfraumilch *x 2*
> - Piesporter
> 
> Selection White Zinfandel
> Selection Estate – Washington Columbia Valley Riesling *x2*
> Selection Original – Piesporter
> Selection Viognier
> Selection Symphony
> Selection Vieux Chateau Du Roi
> Selection Original White Merlot *x2*
> World Vineyard South African Chenin Blanc *x2*
> World Vineyard – Washington Riesling
> Limited Edition –
> - New Zealand Gewürztraminer
> - Australian Riesling
> - Trio Blanca
> - Pacific Quartet
> - Pacifica White
> 
> 
> *Heron Bay:*
> Ultra Gewurztraminer
> Ultra Cabernet Merlot


Do you make your wines from kits or wild fruits&grapes or fruit juice drinks.


----------



## Brian

I started this obsessinon in 2010

WE Kit Cab/Merlot Bottled 10/10
WE Kit Aust Shiraz Bottled 11/10
Apple Cider Wine Bottled 11/10
Skeeter Pea Bottled 12/10 long gone...hehehe
Bll Cherry/Concord bottled 2/11
Kiwi mixed with Strawberry and bottled 2/11
Skeeter Pea #2 Bottled 1/15 gone.... 
Orange bottled 6/11
Strawberry SP bottled 2/11
WE Kit Shiraz/Zin Bottled
Lodi old vine Zin Bottled 8/11
Blk Cherry/Concord bottled 6/11
eldeberry Bottled 11/11
White Merlot Bottled 11/11
1st Choc rasberry port Bulk Aging
Key Lime SP Bottled 11/11
Apple Cider Bottled
Peach Ice Wine Bottled
2nd choc ras port Bottled
Blackerry Port Bottled
Pacifica White Bottled
Itialian Amarone Clearing
S Africican Pino Clearing
Chilean Chardonnay 
Aust Traminer Riesling 

The last 4 I will be bottling tomorrow.


I love this hobby.. And you know so many of my friends are glad that I love this hobby... hehe


----------



## joeswine

*And so the story goes*

Yes I remember the time when I was just starting out, at first was just 6 gallons of fresh juice, then it went to 18, then it went to 24, then it went to fresH juice and kits, then went to fresh juice and grapes is a, combo, in between there was just grapes but that was way too much work for me, yes I know I went from 16 gallon carboy to somewhere over 20, and five sixes in threes so yes I can see how this can become an obsession but then that's the story will most of us on this forUM... Isn't it, from a hobby to a session in a heartbeat and continues............


----------



## Kev

*Started Nov 2011*

This is what I currently have underway.

No room for any more, until I bottle in a couple of months.


----------



## joeswine

*volume*

 thats quite A cellar you have going on,NICE...........


----------



## JOESILVA401

*wines*

I'm a novice but invested tons into this wine making! I have a Lodi Zin going from concentrate, and I followed instructions in the kit to a "T". That was THE PROBLEM. I topped up the wine with water prior to sprinkling the yeast at the 6 gal mark and thus I made the Specific Gravity suffer. Needless to say, the final alcohol content (projected) will not be the near 14% I hope for. The only way it was suggested to correct this is to purchase another Lodi Zin kit and use wine not water to top up and combine the two down the road. Thoughts? I have Portuguese Duoro, Lodi Red Zin, Italian Brunello, Italian Valpolicella, Chilean Sav. Blanc, and French Viognier aging right now. Oh, and I got my auto siphon clogged with wood chips and could use any tips on how to de-clog! Thanks!!!


----------



## Tom

I would top it off with a similar wine not water. I would not buy another kit to fix this.


----------



## joeswine

*hi there*

 GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK ON LINE TOM.YOU'VE BEEN MISSED


----------



## Tom

Tks Joe.
Still have many problems/issues


----------



## joeswine

*hold the line*

 would like to come up and see you soon what is a good evening,around 4:30 or so..??????????


----------



## Tom

today is good or Sunday


----------



## PoeCat

Made this past summer:

3 gallons Elderberry (Turned out great.)

5 gallons Mint (Too sweet, I think, but will be good cold on a hot summer day.)

3 gallons Paw Paw (Having trouble getting this to clear up. I think I mashed the fruit too much when I put it to ferment.)

3 gallons Peach 

Fall batches:

1 gallon Concord from frozen juice - this was really good so -

4 gallons Concord from frozen juice

1 gallon Niagara from frozen juice

1 gallon Nia-Cord (Niagara & Concord juice mixed) from frozen juice

1 gallon Con-agara (Concord & Niagara juice mixed) from frozen

3 gallons Pumpkin

Winter batches:

5 gallons Three Berry Skeeter Pee (this is just finishing)

Going right now:

1 gallon Cider wine (not sure what this is officially called - Is it really Apple wine?)

Want to make in the Spring/Summer:

Dandelion
Tomato


----------



## Flem

Someone's been busy!


----------



## g8keeper

ok....here we go....let's see if i can remember them all....

Previously Made:

WE VR Liebfraumich kit
Apple Wine (from fresh fruit)
Cherry (from fresh fruit)
Island Mist Green Apple Riesling
Island Mist Exotic Fruits White Zin
Island Mist Mango Citrus Symphony 
Island Mist Blackberry Cab.
WE Selections Piesporter
WE Selections Speciale Riesling Ice Wine
WE Selections Speciale Cab Franc Ice Wine
WE Selections Speciale Port
WE Selections Special Millenium Sparkling White
Pear (from fresh fruit)
"Blueberry Thrill" (a high alcohol wine from juice and fruit wine base)
Cherry Kick-A-Poo (a high alcohol wine from juice and fruit wine base)
"Tropical Cherry" (30 day quick wine from juice) x2
"Mixed Berry" (30 day quick wine from juice)
Blueberry Wine (from fresh fruit)
WE Limited Edition German Gewürztraminer
Concord (made from frozen concentrate)
Niagara (from fresh grapes)
Banana (from fresh fruit)
Iced Tea Wine (using Instant Tea) (experimental)

Previously made, but neglected and went bad:

Cranberry (from fresh fruit)
Peach (from fresh fruit)
Banana (from fresh fruit)
Kiwi (from fresh fruit)
Mead
"Concord K" (high alcohol wine made from juice)

Beer Previously made:

Kolsch style (malt concentrate and specialty grains)
Nut Brown Ale (all grain mash)
Raspberry Blonde Ale (all grain mash)
American Light Ale(concentrate kit)
Pumpkin Ale (all grain mash)

Spirits made from sugar fermented using turbo yeast and then filtered:

Irish Cream (using extract)
Coffee Liqueur (using extract)
Root Beer Schnapps (using root beer soda extract)
Peppermint Schnapps (using Peppermint extract)
Assorted "Pucker'd" type Schnapps 

and finally, Currently going:

Island Mist Apricot Peach Chard
Twisted Mist Strawberry Margarita
WE Selections White Zin
White Cranberry Peach (30 quick wine made from juice)
"Tropical Passion Berry" (30 day quick wine made from juice)
Mixed Berry/ Peach Skeeter Pee


ok....i think that covers everything, but i think there might be a few wines and beers i might have forgotten....wow....for only being in the hobby for about 3 years previously, i think i might have been a pretty busy beaver....lol...guess maybe i did just get burned out before...roflmao...


----------



## phat

*On Deck:*


*Primary:*
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f45/first-try-blueberry-suggestions-18310/#post176968

*Secondary:*
Blueberry Wine (6 Gal.)

*Stablizing:*
Cellar Craft Showcase Red Mountain Trio Cab/Syrah/Merlot

*Carboys, Bulk Aging*
RJS En Primeur Italian Amarone
Blueberry Wine (1 Gal.)
Cellar Craft Showcase South African Shiraz


*Bottled*
Wine Experts Selection International Australian Chardonnay (battonage)
RJS Cellar Classic Winery Series Super Tuscan 
Paklab Onyx V Argentinian Malbec
Pink Skeeter Pee - with donor slurry from Shiraz

*Previously Made*
Numerous Coopers Beers. 
Numerous beers manually concocted from canned malt and hops.
WineExperts Stag's Leap Merlot
WineExperts Cabernet Franc
Several other RJS kits.
Things in my distant past I don't remember...
Basement Flood with Sewer backup destroying Cellar and wine room.... etc. etc.


----------



## dsoares1831

So if you don't mind me asking, I've read so many different varieties or wines, what was everyone's favorite to make? I don't have a lot of space. Looking for new wines to try. I currently have zinfindel aging in my cellar, a white wine, apple cider wine, and just (yesterday) made a candy cane wine.


----------



## Julie

dsoares1831 said:


> So if you don't mind me asking, I've read so many different varieties or wines, what was everyone's favorite to make? I don't have a lot of space. Looking for new wines to try. I currently have zinfindel aging in my cellar, a white wine, apple cider wine, and just (yesterday) made a candy cane wine.



If you like fruit wines, Blueberry/Pomegrante is to die for.


----------



## DeniseHogemann

*What I have done and am doing*

*Primary*

4 gallons Apple Cider Wine

*Secondary*

4 gallons Mixed Fruit Wine
3 gallons Saskatoon Berry Wine
5 gallons Barons American Lite Beer

*Bottled*

2011 May - Strawberry Lychee traminer
2012 January - Blueberry Pomengranate White Merlot
2012 February - Skeeter Pee


----------



## hedgerow-wine

*fruit juice wine for only £ 2.63 per gallon.*

Just started two gallons of fruit juice wine,the fruit juice is from LiDL
plein sud ACE vitamin-getrank

*ingredients:* to make *1 gallon.*
1.5lt-fruit juice,ACE vitamin- getrank.
1lt-white grape juice.
1kg-sugar.
1tsp-pektolase.
1tsp-GP yeast compound.
water.


----------



## digitaleye

We've got Syrah in barrel from November and we bottled our 2010 Malbec just before harvest. TasTing decent so far but should age well for several yrs down the road.


----------



## Jblyth

*My Wines in Progress*

Currently In-Progress:
- Peach/Mango (2012)
- Skeeter Pee (2012)

Bottled and Aging:
- Vieux Chateau du Roi (2012)
- Old Vine Zinfandel (2011)
- Chilean Merlot (2011)
- Australian Shiraz (2011)
- Mezza Luna White (2011)
- Trinity Red (2011)

Finished and gone!
- Trinity Red (2009)


----------



## wood1954

*racking*

Racking my Petite verdot for the last time before bottling. Racking the Valpolicella for the first time. Racking plum wine and playing around with sweetness levels on a couple gallons of it. We went to a local winery a couple weeks ago and bought some dessert wine that was really good, i tested it and it was SG 1.044, a really good balance of acid and sweetness. I think i can get the plum to taste as good at about 1.040 and a lot more affordable, we paid $19 for a 375 ml bottle. also need to start cleaning more bottles.


----------



## wineygirl

Wow! Some of you are very experienced and must have lots of room for storage. I don't have the space to store much for aging. 

Made for Christmas gifts: 
-Breezin Blackberry Merlot - as per wine store instructions added 5lbs of sugar to punch it up a bit. 
-WE Angel Blanco - also added 3lbs of sugar. 

Everyone raved about the Merlot and said they really liked the Blanco. 

Just bottled Strawberry White Merlot. This one was just for me. I love blush wines and can't wait for this one to age a little more. 

Nothing working currently because I am trying to decide which of the Chilean grapes to try. This will also be my first non-kit wine. Any suggestions for a not so dry rose and a medium dry white?


----------



## TXwinelover1339

Deezil said:


> *2010 Wines*
> *Bulk Aging*
> 5 Gallons - Riesling Ice (kit)
> 5 Gallons - Skeeter Pee
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what is Skeeter Pee?


----------



## djrockinsteve

A phenomenal second generation wine. See
www.skeeterpee.com and search this site. You can't make enough.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

wineygirl said:


> Wow! Some of you are very experienced and must have lots of room for storage. I don't have the space to store much for aging.


 
I've spent many hours going through some of the pics of these guys'/girls' cellars while heavily drooling down the front of my shirt. I get the notion to sell my house and move into a concrete room with nothing but a wine making workbench and the walls lined with wines racks. It's easy to covet their facilities.


----------



## Lost40Vinter

Currently I have 6 gallons of welch's concord, 6 gallons of white grape/peach, 1 gallon of strawberry, and 1 gallon of blueberry. This winter I made a gallon batch of rhubarb that I back sweetened with strawberry and vanilla extract. It kind of tastes like strawberry rhubarb crisp and ice cream.


----------



## JOESILVA401

Cheers!


----------



## CowboyPhil

White grape & Mixed Berry

Concord Grape and Cranberry


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Had a bag of Merlot spring a leak at the store, so I dumped it into a fermenter..now sitting in the back room doing its thing.

At home, two batches of Norton, from 2010 and 2011.


----------



## Dino466

I have only been making wine for about 10 months.

Started with a costco cheap sangiovese/shiraz (very thin - barely drinkable - made a few mistakes starting out) - started out with the Shiraz - not good - the Sangiovese was much better. 

Bottled:
Winekitz Ultimate Estate Reserve -
Piersporter (May 2011 & march 2012)
Pinot Grigio
Gamay Bergamais
Viognier
Cabernet Sauvignon

Traditional Vintage 
Merlot Blush

Country Mist 
Chardonnay 
Island Mist
Strawberry White Merlot

In carboy :
Winekitz UER
Australian Chardonnay 
Vieux Chateau de Roi

In Primary:
Niagara Mist 
Black Cherry Pinot Noir
Cheeky Monkey 
Merlot


----------



## Sip-sip

Just started my first batch.

Clearing
Rieslin Ice wine

In primary
Cream Sherry
Orange/coconut

In carboy
Fresh pear wine

Future projects
Beer kit - Brewers Spring Lager
Chardonnay


----------



## Loren

Started a batch of Loquat early Feb. This has turned out to be a lot of work. I picked about three gallon 
of Loquats late Jan. Washed and removed seeds, managed to cut myself on the very first one, and with a 
very sharp knife that I had just sharpened. Anyway I managed to freeze 8 lbs. Thawed them out a couple 
of weeks later and ran them through the blender with just a couple of pulses and poured in nylon bag. 
They had turned very brown in the freezer. 
Added water to just over the 2 gallon mark, acid blend, campden tablets, nutrient, and pectic enzyme, 
and sugar to 1.083. Waited 24 hours and added Cote Des Blanc yeast. Had fermentation in less than 24 
hours. Was down to 1.010 in 4 days. I squeezed the bag and removed and put liquid in carboy with 
airlock. It slowed down in another 4 days and had tons of lees. Was really too thick to get an accurate 
SG reading at this time. I racked at this time holding the cane just above the lees. Was a terrible odor at 
this time, everything was very brown and smelled of rotten eggs. Almost dumped it, but got to reading 
here on the forum and decided to try to save it. I have been splash racking every week or so ever since, I 
mean from bucket to bucket several times each racking lots of foam and guess what, the smell is 
almost gone, even got up enough nerve to taste it today, not too bad. 
I have to get this stuff in bottles before the end of May. We are leaving for Wisconsin for the summer. 
Have read here about stirring with a copper pipe. Is this something I should do frequently or only once, 
and should it sit for awhile before bottling?
I have back sweetened it to 1.008, stabilized and added super kleer, it looks nice. And surprisingly no 
sigh of any oxidation.
Any ideas what caused the odor? I used the same yeast in a batch of Pineapple earlier and it was super. I 
have access to tons of loquats, but unless this turns our super I doubt I will be doing this againl
Loren


----------



## rhythmsteve

My 2011's from left to right......... Cranberry Pee, Cherry Pee, Sweet Concord, Dry Concord, Dandelion Honey Date, Skeeter Pee, Blueberry Pomegranete White


----------



## soccer0ww

Currently have 12 gallons of Cherry to bottle, 5 gallons of Skeeter Pee clearing. First time doing the Skeeter Pee. Put in 4 pounds of mixed berries, fermented really easy just waiting to back sweeten and bottle. Voignier recently bottled. And 2 kits waiting to start. Wine Experts Traminer Spatlese Gewurtz and Petite Syrah/Zinfandel.. And a few beer kits as well. need more time.


----------



## bg7mm

bottled

niagra mist wild berry
niagra mist blackcherry
niagra mist tropical fruit
6 gallons strawberry

seconadry and aging

16 gallons blackberry from wild fruit
niagra mist wild berry
niagra mist blackcherry
5 gallon loquat from wild fruit
12 gallons concord grape from concentrate
6 gallon strawberry
5 gallons strawberry/watermellon

in the works

12 gallons elderberry from wild fruit
jalopeno
5 more gallons blackberry
honeysuckleflower


----------



## mangojack

I am in the process of making wild Plum wine,it is in the secondary working away.Hope it turns out fine.


----------



## wood1954

i made plum wine from domestic plums last fall and it turned out great. good luck with yours


----------



## mangojack

thanks,was your plum a red color,mine just has a slite red tint to it.


----------



## sweetcheeks

*not brewin'*

I moved to Turkey and put ALL of my brewing equipment into storage thinking it wouldn't be such a good idea to brew in a Muslim country. I am missing out on a tremendous opportunity! There is so much fantastic fruit in Turkey. Sad but, I'll get back to brewin' in 17 months.


----------



## sweetcheeks

*feeling your pain*



outdoorsmadness said:


> bombs as an exploding 1 gallon growler in my bedroom after backsweeting and putting a screw on cap on it, thank god it wasnt a red wine. from now on bubbler goes back on them for a few days and keep them out of bedroom.


 LOL I find this hysterical. My husband and I were sitting in the living room one evening watching tv. We heard what we thought was a back fire. HA! No such luck. One of our wines exploded all over the place. What a complete mess of wine, glass and stickingness. My sympathies to you.


----------



## Julie

sweetcheeks said:


> I moved to Turkey and put ALL of my brewing equipment into storage thinking it wouldn't be such a good idea to brew in a Muslim country. I am missing out on a tremendous opportunity! There is so much fantastic fruit in Turkey. Sad but, I'll get back to brewin' in 17 months.


 
It probably is a good idea that you are not making wine in a muslin country but would you be able to dry the fruit and take it with you when you leave?


----------



## sweetcheeks

*good idea*



Julie said:


> It probably is a good idea that you are not making wine in a muslin country but would you be able to dry the fruit and take it with you when you leave?


 
I didn't think of drying. Excellent idea as the sun is brilliant down there. Thanks.


----------



## Julie

sweetcheeks said:


> I didn't think of drying. Excellent idea as the sun is brilliant down there. Thanks.


 
LOL, you should be able to dry quite a lot of fruit and once you are able to go back to winemaking be very busy.


----------



## wood1954

mangojack said:


> thanks,was your plum a red color,mine just has a slite red tint to it.


 Very deep red color, i used Mt. royal plums.


----------



## Runningwolf

*OMG What a Mess*

I picked up 4 Chilean pails on Thursday. I removed the lids and added a pound of golden raisins to each. I planned of adding GoFerm and my own yeast on Friday night after it came up to room temp, but I was too tired and sore from work. This moring I went down to play and this is what greeted me. It just couldn't wait any longer.

















I still went ahead and added the Goferm and yeast today and then revoved about a qt from each pail to avoid any further messes. When it gets down to about 1.02 I'll add super ferment an mlf culture and rack to carboys.


----------



## Julie

lol, well that is what you get for being a slacker! what did you get? are these from luva bella or from presque isle?


----------



## Runningwolf

Presque Isle and they were ice cold when I brought them home. Brew belts are awesome. I picked up Cab Franc, Zinfandel, Malbec and Carmenere. Who knows, 24 months from now when they are in prime I may even like the dry reds! LOL


----------



## bchilders

I just bottled a 5 gal batch of Malbec from juice I purchased last fall from CA. I am showcasing it later this month but also need to make room for some Chilean Carmenere juice and grapes due to arrive this week. I have a Viognier ready to bottle, a Cab, Blackberry and Nesbitt Muscadine aging. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/photo/filled-bottles-1760.html


----------



## Watchdog

My list
Bottled
California White Zinfandel (Grand Cru International)
Black Cherry Pinot Noir (Grand Cru Orchard Breezin)
Merlot (Grand Cru)
California White Zinfandel (Grand Cru International) SECOND BATCH
Austrialian Chardonay (Premium Cru)
Skeeter pee (Pinot Noir slurry)
Welch's White Grape 

Fermentation and Ageing
Peach
Strawberry and chocolate
Chardonnay (Canadian grape)
Chardonnay (Canadian grape) second batch
Gewurztraminer (Canadian grape)
Kerner (Canadian grape)

In the works
Vidal (Canadian grape)
Riesling (Canadian grape)
California White Zinfandel (Grand Cru International) 3rd batch
California White Zinfandel (Grand Cru International) 4th batch


----------



## Hokapsig

Fermenting: 5 gallons of Chocolate Cherry, 6 gallons of WE Luna Rosa.

Aging and clearing: Homemade Sweet Peach, Homemade Plum "brandy", Candy Cane, Chocolate Candy Cane, WE Shiraz/Zin, Bella Luna's Cab Sauv, Chadonnay, Cab Franc and Pinot Noir, WE Tempernillo, WE Barolo, Skeeter Pee, WE Cab Sauv/Merlot

Recently bottled: WE Cab Franc Ice Wine, Ocean Breeze White Zin

On deck: WE Australian Shiraz, Homemade Cranberry/Pomagranate, Candy Cane


----------



## jumpinfrog

*Candy Cane*



Julie said:


> This is what I have been busy doing:
> 
> *Primary*
> 1 gallon Starburst jellybean
> 3 gallon Elderberry
> 3 gallon Elderberry/Cherry
> 5 gallon Elderberry
> 5 gallon Elderberry Blush
> *Secondary*
> 6 gallon Malbec
> 6 gallon Zinfindal
> 6 gallon Sauvignon Blanc
> 6 gallon Riesling
> 1 gallon Hot Pepper
> 3 gallon Candy Cane
> 5 gallon skeeter pee, muscadine slurry
> 5 gallon Blackberry
> 5 gallon Niagara
> 1 gallon pumpkin
> 4 gallon Blueberry/Pomegrante
> 3 gallon Pear
> 3 gallon Tropical Breeze
> 10 gallon Catawba
> *Aging*
> 23 gallon Muscadine Red/Noble blend
> 5 gallon Concord
> *Already made*
> Apple spice
> Banana pepper/white grape/raspberry
> Blackberry
> Blackberry oaked
> Blackberry/Raspberry Mead
> Black Currant
> Blueberry/Pomegrante
> Candy Cane w/chocolate
> Catawba
> Cherry - montmorency & bing
> Cherry - Sweet/sour cherries
> Cherry blush
> Cherry - Bing
> Cherry - Montmorency cherries
> Concord
> Concord/cherry
> Concord/cranberry
> Cran-Grape
> Elderberry/cherry/chokecherry
> Elderberry - full body
> Elderberry - blush
> Elderberry - blush, kegged
> Gewurtz
> habernaro hot pepper/white grape
> Hot Pepper -Cayenne & Hungarian Hot
> Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot
> Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet
> JAO Mead
> LH Vignoles
> Malbec
> Montepulciano
> Muscato (addd oranges)
> Moscato
> Muscadine Bronse/Carlos
> Muscadine red
> Muscadine-noble
> Niagara
> Orange/pinapple/apple
> Orchard Breezin Blueberry Shiraz
> Peach Butter
> Peach
> Pear
> Plum Bell
> Pumpkin pie spice
> Raspberry
> Raspberry Blush
> Red Raspberry/Blackberry Mead
> Reisling
> Sauvignon Blanc
> Skeeter Pee/Muscadine slurry
> Skeeter Pee - kegged
> Skeeter Pee, pear slurry
> Skeeter Pee, elderberry slurry
> Summer Breeze
> Tropical Fruit
> Watermellon/strawberry
> Welch's Strawberry Breeze
> Welch's White Grape & Peach concentrate
> Welch's White Grape & Raspberry
> Zinfindal
> *Cheese Aging*
> 4 pounds farmhouse cheddar
> 3 pounds montery jack
> 
> WOW, I never listed everything before, By George, I impressed myself!
> 
> Juile



Julie I am impressed. I also made Candy Cane and it took three years to clear. I was suprised as I transferred over the years how the red color disipated and instead have a goldish color. The final taste has a lingering hazelnut taste. How did your turn out? Did it taste like pepermint?

Peggy


----------



## Julie

jumpinfrog said:


> Julie I am impressed. I also made Candy Cane and it took three years to clear. I was suprised as I transferred over the years how the red color disipated and instead have a goldish color. The final taste has a lingering hazelnut taste. How did your turn out? Did it taste like pepermint?
> 
> Peggy



Hi Peggy, 

Well mine didn't last past January. I added some peppermint extract to give it a good peppermint flavor and backsweeten with some more candy canes to give it it's color. It was a pale pink color and a huge hit with everyone who had a glass. I truly enjoyed it and currently have another batch going.


----------



## sfoss

OMG, i see all this with these big lists. I am a total newbie, but right now i am making a blueberry pomigranite white merlow kit. I have a great mentor who is teaching me and having me taste different steps so i can see how the wine is changing. In 3 weeks i will be bottling it!


----------



## Julie

sfoss said:


> OMG, i see all this with these big lists. I am a total newbie, but right now i am making a blueberry pomigranite white merlow kit. I have a great mentor who is teaching me and having me taste different steps so i can see how the wine is changing. In 3 weeks i will be bottling it!



That is awesome that you have a mentor and by the sounds of it, he is making sure you have a great learning experience. Believe it or not, it won't be all that long before you have a big list for yourself


----------



## Chateau

I started this hobby this year.

6 gallons of Valpolicella
5 gallons of Blueberry
5 gallons of Barolo
3 gallons of Joe's Ancient Orange Mead
6 gallons of Strawberry
6 gallons of Banana


----------



## bchilders

Just got my Carmenere juice and grapes from Chile this week and started primary last night.


----------



## btom2004

6-Gal Merlot Red on day-5 primary fermenting SG at 1.013. How is it going? Is all well?


----------



## millwright01

Bottled these

WE Selections White Merlot Nov. 2007
Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot Feb 2008
Niagara Mist Blue Pom White Merlot Apr 2008
Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay Apr 2008
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot June 2008
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir Nov 2008
WE Selection Ltd. Edition New Zealand Merlot Jan 2009
Niagara Mist Strawberry White Zinfandel Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot July 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2010
Costco Vino Europa Merlot March 2010
WE Selection International White Zinfandel May 2010
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir June 2010
Skeeter Pee June 2010
Costco Vino Europa Cab (with raisins) Sept 2010
Kenridge Showcase Primitivo/Syrah Sept 2010
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2011
RJ Spagnols En Primeur Australian Shiraz Apr 2011
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz Apr 2011
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Nov 2011
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2012
RJS Cellar Classics White Zinfandel Feb 2012
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Feb 2012
Rhubarb/Berry from juice June 2012
Kenridge Showcase Collection Spanish Cabernet Sauvignon July 2012
RJS EP Amarone Aug 2012


Waiting to start these:


Primary or Secondary:
Alexander and Sons Merlot Juice Bucket
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot

Bulk aging:


----------



## pjd

I started this great hobby in July 2010 and like most things in my life I jumped in and never looked back. Listing everything that I made makes me realize how much of an obsession this hobby has become! I really wouldn't have it any other way! The following is my list some of them are excellent and honestly some ended up becoming drain cleaner but we learn from our mistakes. 
Phil

July-10 Wine Experts French Cabernet Sauvignon
July-10 Welch's Concord
August-10 Fresh Fruit Jalapeno-Garlic-Basil
August-10 Vino Italiano Riesling
August-10 Fresh Fruit Elderberry
September-10 Vino Italiano Tuscany Rosso Magnifico
September-10 Welch's Cranberry
September-10 Fresh Fruit Jalapeno
September-10 Real-lemon juice Skeeter Pee
October-10 Island Mist Blackberry-Cabernet
October-10 Vino Italiano Chianti
October-10 Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon
October-10 Vino Italiano Valpolicella
April-11 Vino Italiano Chianti
April-11 Wine Experts Pinot Noir
April-11 Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon
April-11 Vino Italiano Tuscany Rosso Magnifico
April-11 Vino Italiano Shiraz
April-11 Vino Italiano Chardonnay
April-11 Vino Italiano Valpolicella
May-11 Fresh Fruit Dandelion
May-11 Fresh Fruit Vidalia Onion
June-11 Vino Italiano + Fresh Jalapenos Jalapeno-Shiraz
June-11 Fresh Fruit Pineapple
July-11 Vino Italiano Montepulciano
July-11 Reserve Du Chateau Cabernet Sauvignon
July-11 Vino Italiano Cabernet-Merlot
July-11 Fresh Fruit Jalapeno
July-11 Real-lemon juice Skeeter Pee
July-11 Vino Italiano Chardonnay
August-11 Vino Italiano Merlot
August-11 Vino Italiano Tuscany Rosso Magnifico
August-11 Fresh Fruit Japanese Plum
August-11 Fresh Fruit Elderberry
August-11 Fresh Fruit Elderberry
August-11 2nd Run Elderberry Blush
November-11 Luva Bella California Zinfandel
November-11 Luva Bella California White Merlot
November-11 Luva Bella California Cabernet Merlot
November-11 Luva Bella California Cabernet Merlot
November-11 Luva Bella California Cabernet Merlot
November-11 Luva Bella California Cabernet Merlot
November-11 Luva Bella California Riesling
November-11 Luva Bella California Shiraz
December-11 Vino Italiano Barolo
December-11 Vino Italiano Zinfandel Blush
December-11 Vino Italiano Montepulciano
December-11 Vino Italiano Shiraz
December-11 Vino Italiano Chianti
December-11 Vino Italiano Valpolicella
January-12 Fresh Fruit Calamondin
January-12 Vino- Italiano Riesling
January-12 Vino Italiano Riesling
January-12 Vino Italiano Barolo
January-12 Fresh Fruit Grapefruit
February-12 Real-lemon juice Skeeter Pee
March-12 Real-lemon juice Skeeter Pee
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Barbera
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Carmenere
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Malbec
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Malbec
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Moscatel
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Pinot Noir
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Riesling
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Zinfandel
March-12 Luva Bella Chilean Zinfandel
April-12 Real-lemon juice Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
April-12 Dried Flowers fresh ginger root Hibiscus - Ginger
April-12 Dried Flowers fresh ginger root Hibiscus - Ginger
April-12 Real-lemon juice Strawberry - Rhubarb Skeeter Pee
April-12 Vino Italiano Sauvignon Blanc
April-12 Vino Italiano Gewurztraminer
April-12 Vino Italiano White Merlot
April-12 Vino Italiano Zinfandel Blush
April-12 Vino Italiano Barolo
April-12 Vino Italiano Chianti
April-12 Vino Italiano Montepulciano


----------



## TJsBasement

Hay How'd I miss this. I started at the beginning of this year 2012.

Primary 
Island Mist- Wildberry Shiraz
Vintners Reserve- Diablo Rojo

Secondary
Skeeter Pee 5G
Ocean Spray Cranberry Pomegranate 1G

Bottled
Island Mist- Blackberry Merlot


----------



## Boatboy24

Pjd:

I see you've done a lot of the Vino Italiano kits. Do you modify them in any way? I'm still very new to this game but I have the Barolo bulk aging and the Cabernet Sauvignon in secondary. Since you've done quite a few, I assume your experience has been pretty good. 

Jim


----------



## pjd

Boatboy24 said:


> Pjd:
> 
> I see you've done a lot of the Vino Italiano kits. Do you modify them in any way? I'm still very new to this game but I have the Barolo bulk aging and the Cabernet Sauvignon in secondary. Since you've done quite a few, I assume your experience has been pretty good.
> 
> Jim


Jim, I do like the Vino Italiano kits. I think they are a great value and although they rarely would make a $20 bottle of wine they are as good as most $10 and under wines. 
I do a few tweaks sometimes adding a pound of raisins, usually adding some oak and I do quite a bit of blending. 
Some of my earliest Vino Italiano kits are now nearing 2 years old and I enjoy them more than most commercial wines.


----------



## dangerdave

*Weeping Willow Wines*

*Weeping Willow Wines:*
* denotes my personal recipe 
*Next*
always more _Dragon Blood_
*Primary*
Red Dragon Melomel
IM Green Apple Riesling
*Secondary*
Vintners Reserve World Vinyard Italian Pinot Grigio (with golden raisins)
*Clearing* 
*Apple Raspberry
*_Dragon Blood (X3)_
*Dragonette (Triple Berry Wine)
Apple Raspberry Wine
CC Super Tuscan Style Rosso Fortisimo

*Bulk Aging*

*Bottled*
07/29/11: OB Blackberry Merlot
08/07/11: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
08/07/11: *Apple/Cherry Skeeter Pee ("Apple Cherry Bomb")
08/25/11: *Strawberry Skeeter Pee ("Sweet Strawberry Tart")
09/18/11: Gewurztraminer
09/11/11: Cabernet Sauvignon
09/24/11: OB Blackberry Merlot
09/24/11: *Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee ("Jet Blue Raspberry")
08/13/11: White Cranberry Pinot Gris
10/12/11: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
10/12/11: *Strawberry Skeeter Pee
12/12/11: Raspberry White Zinfandel
01/08/12: *Blueberry Sketter Pee
01/13/12: Blackberry Merlot (x2)
02/12/12: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
02/22/12: Raspberry White Zinfandel
02/29/12: *Peach Mango (Heidi's Uberraschung)
03/11/12: *_Vin de Fraise_ (Strawberry Wine)
03/18/12: Green Apple Riesling
03/28/12: OB Blackberry Merlot (Hamann's Delight)
04/14/12: *Dragon Blood (x3) 18 gallon batch!
04/18/12: *Tropical Fruit Wine ("Blue Macaw")
04/18/12: *Concord Elderberry ("Way Out West")
04/18/12: Vinifera Shiraz with Raisins ("Frog Prince")
04/21/12: *_littLEMONkey_ Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with lemon zest)
05/13/12: SB Raspberry Merlot
05/13/12: SB Green Apple Riesling
05/28/12: SB Strawberry White Zinfandel
05/28/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Triple Berry Lemon)
06/05/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (using bentonite & Sparkolloid)
06/05/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Sparkolloid only)
06/14/12: OB White Cranberry Pinot Gris
06/14/12: OB Blackberry Cabernet
06/18/12: *_Blue Macaw_ Tropical Fruit Wine
07/09/12: *_Leaping Lizard_ Lemon Lime Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with lime zest)
07/18/12: *_Le Mon Cheri_ Cherry Lemon Wine
08/02/12: OB Raspberry Wine Zinfandel
08/02/12: *_OrangaTang_ Orange Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with orange zest)
10/30/12: *_Jet Blue_ Blueberry Lemon Wine


----------



## tonyt

*My record*

Bottled:
Brunello WE limited---------------------Amarone WE international
Super Tuscan WE Crushendio-----------Petite Verdot WE Limited (Bronze)
Montepulciano WE Inter (Silver)--------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Petite Verdot WE limited---------------Trapani Sicillian Syrah RJS EP
Amarone MM Meglioli (Silver)-------------Skeeter Pee
Bourg Royal Blanc, MM Stirling-----------Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select
Rosso Fortisimo CC Limited--------------Amarone with Grape Pack MMM (Silver)
Rojo Intenso w/ Raisins MM Megioli------Brunello WE limited Release
TORO (Tempranillo Grenache) RJS RQ----Yakima Syrah w/grape pack, CC Showcase
Brunello, RJS Cru Select------------------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Cabernet/Shiraz Australian, MM Renaissance ---- Petit Verdot with grape pack, WE
Chardonnay - Australian, MM Renaissance ---- Riesling Ice Wine style, WE
Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select --- Rubio blend of Valpolicella & Rosso Fortisimo
Nero D'Avola with grape pack, We ... Rosso Fortisimo - w/Grape Pack CC Showcase
Nebbiolo, CC, LR .........................Montepulciano, MM Renaissance
Matador Trio (Temparanillo, Cabernet, Monastrell) WE, LE 

In Vadai barrel:
Amarone w/superpack CC Showcase

Aging in carboy:
Red Mt. Trio (Cab, Syrah, Merlot) CC, LR
Yakima Pinot Gris, CC Showcase
Super Tuscan RJS Winery w/skins
Tannat Marlot, CC, LR

Clearing
New Zealand Pinot Noir, RJS EP

On pre-order
Sangiovese Cabernet CC LR
Rojo Intensio MMMeg
Chardonnay del Vineto MMMeg
Amarone Mondiale MMMeg

Wish List:
Brunello, WE SI w/skins
All of the Renaissance Impressions


----------



## hedgerow-wine

Just started 1 gallon of Tea wine & 1 gallon of orange&carrot juice wine  these wines are already fermenting


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Midwest Vintner said:


> tooth>> you have a nice list there! makes me want a beer.
> 
> Primary:
> nothing
> 
> secondary:
> l300 gallons of commercial wine
> 
> past made wine (not counting duplicates from above):
> apple
> apple black currant
> apricot
> apricot brandy
> basil (thai and ?)
> blackberry
> blackberry merlot
> black currant
> blueberry
> cherry
> chocolate raspberry merlot
> clementine
> concord
> elderberry
> gooseberry
> green tomato
> guava
> jalapeno
> jalapeno apple
> mango
> mead (made from wild prairie honey)
> peach
> peanut
> pear
> pecan
> pecan bourbon
> pecan brandy
> persimmon
> pineapple orange
> pineapple tangerine
> plum
> raspberry
> raspberry chipotle
> raspberry merlot
> strawberry
> tomato
> watermelon
> 
> about half of the wines have been made multiple times. some as many as 4 or 5 times.



Editing list. Only peanut was added.


----------



## hedgerow-wine

Just started 2 gallons of Del monte super fruits juice,red wine.
ingredients: for 1 gallon.
1lt-Del monte super fruits juice.
1lt-red grape juice.
800g-white sugar.
half a cup of Black tea.
1tsp-GP wine yeast compound.
water.
*Note:* you can make this wine for less than 1 US dollar per bottle 
it's what a bottle of wine will cost you in a supermarket.


----------



## btom2004

Today I went ahead and blended my cherry wine must/lees-slurry into my 6-gal lemon juice skeeter pee starter. Not only dose it look good, but I just had to taste a bit. It is out of this world. It looks so good I had to give it a classy name..."Cherlemon"





There it is in the primary next to my 1st wine making attempt.
The 6-gal Vino Italiano Merlot Red-In Secondary-Reracked-Degassed and fining agents added-Clearing nicely.


----------



## Goodwine

I'm not sure that "WOW" does this justice but that's all I got......




Julie said:


> This is what I have been busy doing:
> 
> *Primary*
> 1 gallon Starburst jellybean
> 3 gallon Elderberry
> 3 gallon Elderberry/Cherry
> 5 gallon Elderberry
> 5 gallon Elderberry Blush
> *Secondary*
> 6 gallon Malbec
> 6 gallon Zinfindal
> 6 gallon Sauvignon Blanc
> 6 gallon Riesling
> 1 gallon Hot Pepper
> 3 gallon Candy Cane
> 5 gallon skeeter pee, muscadine slurry
> 5 gallon Blackberry
> 5 gallon Niagara
> 1 gallon pumpkin
> 4 gallon Blueberry/Pomegrante
> 3 gallon Pear
> 3 gallon Tropical Breeze
> 10 gallon Catawba
> *Aging*
> 23 gallon Muscadine Red/Noble blend
> 5 gallon Concord
> *Already made*
> Apple spice
> Banana pepper/white grape/raspberry
> Blackberry
> Blackberry oaked
> Blackberry/Raspberry Mead
> Black Currant
> Blueberry/Pomegrante
> Candy Cane w/chocolate
> Catawba
> Cherry - montmorency & bing
> Cherry - Sweet/sour cherries
> Cherry blush
> Cherry - Bing
> Cherry - Montmorency cherries
> Concord
> Concord/cherry
> Concord/cranberry
> Cran-Grape
> Elderberry/cherry/chokecherry
> Elderberry - full body
> Elderberry - blush
> Elderberry - blush, kegged
> Gewurtz
> habernaro hot pepper/white grape
> Hot Pepper -Cayenne & Hungarian Hot
> Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot
> Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet
> JAO Mead
> LH Vignoles
> Malbec
> Montepulciano
> Muscato (addd oranges)
> Moscato
> Muscadine Bronse/Carlos
> Muscadine red
> Muscadine-noble
> Niagara
> Orange/pinapple/apple
> Orchard Breezin Blueberry Shiraz
> Peach Butter
> Peach
> Pear
> Plum Bell
> Pumpkin pie spice
> Raspberry
> Raspberry Blush
> Red Raspberry/Blackberry Mead
> Reisling
> Sauvignon Blanc
> Skeeter Pee/Muscadine slurry
> Skeeter Pee - kegged
> Skeeter Pee, pear slurry
> Skeeter Pee, elderberry slurry
> Summer Breeze
> Tropical Fruit
> Watermellon/strawberry
> Welch's Strawberry Breeze
> Welch's White Grape & Peach concentrate
> Welch's White Grape & Raspberry
> Zinfindal
> *Cheese Aging*
> 4 pounds farmhouse cheddar
> 3 pounds montery jack
> 
> WOW, I never listed everything before, By George, I impressed myself!
> 
> Juile


----------



## hedgerow-wine

2 gallons of fruit juice wine.
ingredients will make* 2 gallons.*
2lt-pineapple juice.
2lt-white grape juice.
1.5lt-orange&carrot juice.
1700g-sugar.
1-cup of strong black tea.(no bag or leaves)
1tsp-GP wine yeast compound.(1 tsp per gallon)
water.
Note: fully ferment out rack and leave to mature for at least 6 to 12 months.
before


----------



## edv

Here's what I picked up yesterday...vendor had no more WS CAB SAUV so she gave me an En Primeur for the same price!






What have I done this year?

These are ALL RJ SPAGNOLS kits:
Jan - CS Aussie Chardonnay - Bottled
Feb - CS New Zealand Sauv.Blanc - Bottled
Feb - CS Valpolicella Ripassa - Bottled
Feb - WS Super Tuscan - Bottled
Feb - CS Valpolicella Ripassa - Bottled
Feb - CS New Zealand Sauv.Blanc - Bottled
Mar - WS Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled
Mar - CS Australian Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled (Used the WS skins & oak to augment)
Mar - CS Aussie Chardonnay - Bottled
Apr - WS Super Tuscan - Clearing
May - CS New Zealand Sauv.Blanc - Bottled
May - CS New Zealand Sauv.Blanc - Bottled (used 2L Apple Juice in lieu of H2O)
May - CS New Zealand Sauv.Blanc - Bottled (used 3L Apple-Pear-Vanilla Juice in lieu of H2O)
Jun - CS Valpolicella Ripassa - Bottled
Jun - CS French Merlot - Bottled (Used both Super Tuscan & Valpolicella skins/oak to augment primary)
Jun - CS Australian Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled (Augmented the Primary with a sliced "Grapple")

About to start the kits in the pic above


----------



## Giovannino

Bottled:
*WinExpert*
Premium Valpolicella (promising); 2x Australian Shiraz (excellent); 
Diablo Rojo - a Merlot blend (sucks).
Estate Series Barolo, Red Zinfandel
International Series Amarone, Montepulciano, Sicilian Nero d'Avola, Gamay Nouveau
Limited Edition Series - Washington Meritage


*RJ Spagnol*
en Premeur, Chilean Carmenère, Chilean Talagante Merlot (wine diamonds developed)

In carboys:
*Winexpert *
International Series - Gamay Nouveau


----------



## eblasmn9

*My Madness*

Bottled:
WE IM Green Apple Riesling x 2 
WE WV Chilean Merlot (gone)
WE SE Lodi 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
WE WV California Trinity Red
WE VR Angel Blanco
WE Chocolate Raspberry Port
WE SI Petite Verdot w/ skins
WE Okanagan Peach Ice Wine
WE VR Piesporter
WE LE Primitivo
WE LE 3 Continents Meritage-Red
WE LE German Traminer Spatlese
WE LE South African S. Blanc
WE LE Gruner Veltliner
WE LE Pacific Quartet
WE Twisted Mist Kit Hard Lemonade
WE Twisted Mist Kit Lime Margarita
WE Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay
CC LR OV Mencia
CC LR Tannat/Merlot
CC LR Bella Sonoma Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC LR Sav Blanc/Chardonnay/Semillon
CC LR Red Mountain Trio
MM Rennaissance Amarone
RJS CS Brunello
RJS RQ Toro-Tempranillo/Grenache
Cornucopia Tropical Riesling x 2

Primary: 
RJ Spagnols Coffee Port
RJ Spagnols ENP Carmenere

Secondary:Nothing

Aging:
WE LE Petite Sirah/Zinfandel
WE SI Amarone w/ Skins
WE SE Sonoma Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Barberra
CC Chocolate Hazelnut Port 
RJS RQ Down Under Red-Shiraz,Cabernet Sauvignon,petite verdot
RJS WS Super Tuscan

Clearing: 
WE LE French Rose
WE LE Matador Trio Red

In Barrel:
CC LR California Nebbiolo

On Deck:
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
WE Eclipse Riesling
WE Chocolate Raspberry Port

On Order:
WE LE Aragones Cabernet Sauvignon
Kenridge LE Sangiovese/Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## cindy

newbie here I started the hobby 6/4/2012 so far I've made
homemade strawberry wine( fantasic but still clearing)
quad berry skeeter pee(fantasic bottle but consumed
moscato in the primary
leifraumilch( delish! bottled and waiting to drink in a few months) maybe......


----------



## robie

The last non-summer wine kit I made is a CC Yakima Chardonnay. I have been experimenting with lees aging and stirring (most refer to it as surlies and battonage) on chardonnay. 

With this kit, I broke post fermentation into two 3 gallon batches. One, I lees aged and stirred; the other I did lees aging but did not stir. Both for about 3 months.

As expected, the lees aged and stirred is very yeasty and nutty. The other is only slightly yeasty but smoother and has less of the chardonnay bite than had it not been on the fine lees for 3 months. The two are very different; one would not know they are from the same original batch.

It is already coming around, but I don't intend on drinking (most of) it for another year.

I love the experimentation!!!


----------



## Rocky

*My WIP (Wines in Progress)*

Here is what I have going at present. First pic is 6 gallons of Sauvignon Blanc and 10+ gallons of Chardonnay-Semillon and my 15 gallons of Barolo Speciale in the fermenter on the left. Second pic is (L to R) 6 gallons of Carmenere and 19 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon. Third pic is 5 gallons of Muscat and 11 gallons of Gran Barolo. Fourth pic is my 15 gallon demijohn of Zinfandel. Fifth pic is 5 gallons of Amarone, 5 gallons of Barolo, 3 gallons of "Barone" and 12 gallons of Super Tuscan. The last pic is 15+ gallons of my very well traveled and troubled Brunello. I use the boxes during bulk aging to keep the light out. Cheap but it works.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang Rocky you got your brew on for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

You filling a swimming pool or something, Rocky?


----------



## Dend78

first runs ever

Currently fermenting 

1/2 gallon Peach Wine
1/2 gallon Blueberry Wine

hopefully this will propel me into doing this as a hobby 

 1/25/2013 and it did! 

I will keep this up to date rather than my sig


1/2 gallon Peach
1/2 gallon Blueberry
3 gallons Apple Pie wine
3 gallons Quadberry Dragons Blood Variant
4 gallons Grape Juice Concentrate 
6 gallons Pear (from fresh pears) - one of my best so far
8-9 gallons of a banana sherry/port not finished yet still need to rack
6 gallons Quadeberry Dragons Blood Variant - honey and dextrose to backsweeten
6 gallons Blueberry Melomel
6 gallons Island Mist Blackberry Cab. - first kit


----------



## hedgerow-wine

*fruit juice wine.*

started 2 gallons of 5-alive tropical fruit blend juice wine.
already this wine is fermenting 
 can not beat me at making wine at only £5.00 for 2 gallons.


----------



## haboohunter

*My wine ?*

well its just a simple one ,,blackberry,,I decided to use what i have the most of so its blackberry,,wild blackberry from below our home ,I made about 12 gals last fall and winter and it turned out very tangy,,great with 7up,,the wife likes it with peaches and crushed ice like a smoothie,,We picked 25 gals of berries so far this year and i'm hoping to make around 30 gal by next picking season


----------



## jumpinfrog

*what I am making*

In Carboys

Gamay
Barbara
Dandolion
Concord
Cucumber Melon


----------



## Boatboy24

Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26
Peach from fresh fruit - clearing/bulk aging
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bulk Aging
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Clearing
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and almost gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Clearing
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Clearing - bottle late Oct
Gingerbread Ale - in scondary/clearing - bottle 10/22


----------



## magpiemini

A few years ago I made a white table wine from 4 different grape vines, merlot, zinf, red sweet and green sweet. Very fruity with low alcohol content. I only have one bottle left.

Currently making a red bordeaux from 40% merlot and 60% Cabernet. Finished primary fermentation Aug 13 and racked. 2nd rack around Sep 3.


----------



## UBB

What I have aging:
Shiraz
Syrah
Barolo
Super Tuscan X 2
Malbec
Pinotage
Red Mtn Trio
Cabernet X 2
Plum
Apricot
Apple/Raspberry
Strawberry
Peach

In fermenters:
Blueberry X 2
Skeeter Pee

Recently bottled:
Cherry
Cranberry


----------



## SnakeEyes

Mornin' to everyone reading this.

I am new to this although my father 30 years ago made mead wine ( from his own beehive honey ) My mom still has 2 bottles left in the basement (and is still good according to friends last christmas ).

Well about 2 years ago I bought prime jan blackberries (huge blackberries ) for my garden , i had them on my cereal, muffins, made jam, mixed in ice cream to the point of eating them by the handfulls got kinda tired of all that...... then it hit me do what my dad did ( DWDD ) .... make wine. at first I thought easy enough to do ......until I really got started........ it is like baby sitting ..... if you dont watch them closely they get into trouble the minute you turn your back and forget them.

Well anyway I want to thank everyone here for all the info I have read.... ps my first batch of blackberry died in 3 days so I mixed it with my red rasberies from my garden and fresh blue berries.... turned out good about the same color as the dragon blood but when exposed to a bright light it was a bright flouresent red.

I might call it Snake Blood or Snake Venom ( sorta like dragon blood , which I like ). well any way I have just finished my apple wine and bottled and started my dads recipe for mead wine from some canned honey ( survival food cans ) from the 1970's ( sugared and dark had to double boil it to get out of cans ) .

Oh the little critters are loving that stuff (sounds like a baby snake hissing in the corner of the basement).

here are some pics of my home made tools ( trying to be frugal (CHEAP ) until I can afford it all )


----------



## SnakeEyes

Ps The bottle of mint wine is from the brookside winery ( Guasti , california ) bottled 1982 which closed its doors in 1986 have about 10 left been in the basement ( 30 years old )
made my own cork press and filter system.


----------



## mustangzrule

Strawberry and blueberry


----------



## Rocky

I have 21 gallons of white and 108 gallons of red on right now. All of it is in either late secondary fermentation or bulk aging. 

Whites:
10 gallons of Chardonnay-Semillon
6 gallons of Sauvignon Blanc
5 gallons of Muscat

Reds:
15 gallons of Brunello
12 gallons of Super Tuscan
5 gallons of Amarone
5 gallons of Barolo
3 gallons of "Barone" (my name for a 50-50 blend of Barolo and Amarone)
15 gallons of Zinfandel
18 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon
6 gallons of Carmenere
18 gallons of "Barolo Speciale" (my name for a blend of Barolo and Blackberry)
11 gallons of Granbarolo


----------



## mustangzrule

I must say I am small time compared to that but I aspire. I recently purchased 50 acres of prime farmland and am waiting for possession. Within 2 years I will have full control of my main wine ingredients.

I use minimal chemicals on my plants if any at all. In the past I have used Frank's hot sauce and water to keep critters out of my strawberries and fishnet to keep birds from my grapes. And sulfites - sorry but no. Talk about stomach in knots. This is what started me into winemaking.


----------



## Fordguy

This year I have. made:
Apple - 1 gallon
4 batches of skeeter pee - 24 gallons
Blackberry - 2 gallons
Sharaz (kit) - 6 gallons
Peach - 1 1/2 gallon
Watermelon - 3 gallons
Dragoon blood - 6 gallons


----------



## ldmack3

So far this year I have made from kits:
Barolo - 12 gal
Amarone - 6 gal
Shiraz - 12 gal
Malbec/Temp - 6 gal
Rosso Grande - 12 gal
Chardonnay - 24 gal
Pinot Noir - 6 gal
Merlot - 6 gal
Marsanne/Rousanne/ Voignier Blend 12 gal
Have Pinto Noir & Rosso Grande 6 gal each in Fermentation
Waiting in the wings are Malbec/ Temp, Amarone and Barolo.
Finishing my wine room in preparation for Italian Juice.


----------



## hedgerow-wine

I picked these elderberries this weekend before the 

I started two gallons of elderberry wine today,i hope to pick some more elderberries next week.


----------



## the_rayway

I just started making wine this April, but am totally addicted. As I think my list will show...
I have made:
10 Gals White Zinfandel
5 Gal Washington Reisling
5 Gal Chilean Malbec
3 Gal Apple Tatin Port

About to bottle:
5 Gal California Cabernet Sauvignon
5 Gal Amarone

Fermenting:
1 Gal Apple
3 Gals Crabapple (spiced, plain & caramel)
4 Gals Blueberry
5 Gals Rhuberry Mead
5 Gals Concord Grape

Soon to start:
3 Gals Blackberry Mead
3 Gals Raspberry Mead
3 Gals Chocolate Orange Port
3 Gals Orange Creamsicle Mead
3 Gals Pear Wine
1 Gal Peach-Sunflower Mead

As I've mentioned in my other threads - my husband thinks I've gone crazy (but so far he likes it!).
Raelene


----------



## hedgerow-wine

Just started 2 gallons of elderberry&blackberry wine,today


----------



## Jblyth

*My Wines in Progress* 
Currently In-Progress:
- Frontenac from fresh crushed grapes (2012)
- Lodi Ranch II Cabernet (2012)
- Peach/Mango (2012)
- Skeeter Pee (2012)

Bottled and Aging:
- Vieux Chateau du Roi (2012)
- Old Vine Zinfandel (2011)
- Chilean Merlot (2011)
- Australian Shiraz (2011)
- Mezza Luna White (2011)
- Trinity Red (2011)

Finished and gone!
- Trinity Red (2009) 
__________________


----------



## Bubba1

California Merlot Juice
Lodi Sangiovese juice


----------



## Kev

*Brewing season is here*

I just do kits, but have the season mostly planned. Here is what I am going to do this year;


2012-2013 Wine

RJS
En Primeur NZ Pinot Noir ( Now brewing)
Cellar Classic Winery Series Super Tuscan ( Now Brewing)

WE Amarone with Chapitalization ( Waiting for me to pick it up at the store)

WE Eclipse (Just announced and just ordered)

Italian Piedmont Barolo with grape skins

Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel with grape skins

Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon withgrape skins 

Napa Stag's Leap Merlot with grape skins

Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir



WE Limited Edition (Just signed up, but you need to wait for these)



January -Argentine Malbec Bonarda

*February -Portuguese Aragones Cabernet Sauvignon*


*April -Italian Nebbiolo with Grape Skins*




Mosti Mondale 
January Meg Barolo 100% juice

I still have some great whites from last year, as we don't drink nearly as much of those.

Kev


----------



## Kev

This is what I did last year:


----------



## tatud4life

I started this glorious hobby this year. So far I have only dealt with skeeter pee to kind of get my feet wet before I start making wine from my own grapes. I have been very pleased with how things have turned out and all the support and help from everyone here! I feel like part of a HUGE family!!!! Well, here is what I have made, bottled, and what is on the list make:


*Bottled:*
Skeeter Pee
Dragon's Blood x 2
Strawberry Pee
Lime Skeeter Pee
Blackberry Peach Pee
Skeeter Pee using Slurry from a Batch of Sangria
Orange Seville Sangria
Cherry Limeade
Mulled Cinnamon Skeeter Pee
Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee
Grape Skeeter Pee

*Secondary:*
Blueberry Skeeter Pee
Muscadine

*Primary:*
Dragon's Blood
Peach

*On Deck:*
Pineapple Mango
Strawberry 
Moscato
Blackberry 
Blueberry
Dragon's Blood
Blackberry Peach
Apple
Hard Cider


----------



## non-grapenut

tatud4life said:


> I started this glorious hobby this year. So far I have only dealt with skeeter pee to kind of get my feet wet before I start making wine from my own grapes. I have been very pleased with how things have turned out and all the support and help from everyone here! I feel like part of a HUGE family!!!! Well, here is what I have made, bottled, and what is on the list make:
> 
> Bottled:
> Skeeter Pee
> Dragon's Blood
> Strawberry Pee
> 
> Secondary:
> Dragon's Blood
> 
> On the List:
> Muscadine Wine (from my own vines)
> Lime Skeeter Pee
> Grape Skeeter Pee
> Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee
> Muscadine Skeeter Pee (My first using a slurry)
> Moscato
> A Type of Sangria (Don't know what fruits just yet)



The "pee" is so easy to make and so cheap too. It is great to re-use yeast and previous fruit to make complex taste combos


----------



## hedgerow-wine

started two gallons of ACE vitamin fruit juice drink wine,i used red grape juice this time,2 gallons for only £5.20p that's a :: of a low price.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This is what I have done. All are kits except the Dragon Blood and Carmel Apple Cider

Strawberry Zinfandel 
Dragon Blood X
Argentinean Blend
Carmel Apple Cider X
Riesling
Chardonnay
Peach Chardonnay
Kiwi-Melon Pino Grigio
Gewürztraminer

I also have 3 Kits waiting in the Wings

Green Apple Gewürztraminer
Peach Apricot Chardonnay
Green Apple Riesling


----------



## tatud4life

Bottled my batch of Dragon's Blood. I'll post a pic once I have the labels finished. Ordered a kit of Sangria to make for my wife. I need to order more fermenters. Having only one primary really sucks!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Tom_S

Last night I just bottled a 2 gallon batch of awesome white Niagra wine, and a 1 gallon test batch of white grape peach that I had aging for nearly a year. I liked the way the white grape peach turned out so I'll have to make more of it. As for the awesome white Niagra, I'll have to post a recipe here on this board some time.


----------



## hedgerow-wine

last week i started two gallons of spicey banana&apple juice wine,and yesterday i started two gallons of banana wine.
The ripe bananas only cost £3.00 for 12kg from the market,half of the bananas i peeled then froze until next batch of banana wine.


----------



## bchilders

Last week I bottled 32 bottles from a Grand Cru Australian Cabernet Sauvignon kit I started this past January. Yesterday I picked up 18 gallons of fresh Zinfandel from the central valley of CA. It came in frozen and I hope to start fermentation tomorrow.


----------



## spree

*Not Started Yet*
*Dragon's Blood - next*

*Mosti Mondiale *
--Vinifera Noble Pinot Noir

*Primary*
*RJ Spagnols*
--Cru Specialty Chocolate Orange Port

*Secondary*
*Mosti Mondiale *
--Vinifera Noble Shiraz

*Finishing*
*Winexpert*
--Vinters Reserve World Vineyard Chilean Malbec 

*Bottled*
*Mosti Mondiale *
--Vinifera Noble Shiraz - Feb 2012

*Winexpert*
--Vintners Reserve Coastal Red - Mar 2012
--Selection Estate Series Italian Barolo - Mar 2012


----------



## non-grapenut

Started 5 gals of blackberry jam wine. Added chopped raisins and prunes last night . Will add some lemon tonight and some pectic enzyme prior to pitching yeast. This is one of my favorites. Can't seem to keep enough on hand.


----------



## Tom_S

Well I just posted a thread showing my latest bottled wine, some white Niagra and white grape peach. As you can see in my sig, I've got a carboy of Riesling, one red Concord, and one Grenache Rosé. I just placed an order to a wine supply place I got a $100 gift certificate to, so will be making a Gewurztraminer whenever the Fed Ex guy shows up.


----------



## terroirdejeroir

Bottle aging:

WE Selection Estate Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
RJS Cellar Classic Rosso Grande
RJS Grand Cru Malbec

Bulk Aging:
CC Showcase South African Shiraz
Strawberry
Blackberry
Peach
Raspberry Mead
Persimmon

Primary:

More persimmon
RJS CCWS Super Tuscan
Welch's White Grape-Cherry
Rockin' Hard Cider

Drawing Board:

MM Sonoma Edition Yakima Valley Syrah


----------



## derunner

*Future*
RJS' Winery Series Super Tuscan.

*Ordered/On Deck*
RJS Winery Series Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel
WE Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel
RJS Winery Series Napa Valley Stag Leap District Merlot
WE Selection Original Pinot Noir
WE Slection Original Chianti
WE Mezza Luna Red

*Primary Fermentation*
Island Mist Peach Chardonay
Island Mist Green Apple Reisling

*Secondary Fermentation*

*Clearing*
RJS Cru Platinum California Old Vine Zinfandel
RJS Cru Platinum Chilean Malbec

*Bulk Aging*
Dragon's Blood
Skeeter Pee

*Bottled*
WE Island Mist Pomagranate Zinfandel
WE Vintners Piesporter
WE Vintners Mezza Luna Red
WE Vintners White Zinfandel
WE Chardonnay / Semillon
WE Australian Riesling Traminer
WE International Italian Pinot Grigio


----------



## kevinlfifer

Gave my list to Santa for 2013 Here is what I've done with the first year of this new HOBBY or obsession, which ever.

*Manufacturer**Wine Type*
WINEXPERT:Cabernet Sauvignon - Vintners Reserve 
WINEXPERT:California Pinot Noir - World Vineyard
WINEXPERT:California Trinity Red - World Vineyard 
WINEXPERT:Zinfandel/Cabernet - Vintner's Reserve
WINEXPERT:California Zinfandel /Shiraz - World Vineyard
PAKLAB:Merlot - VINO ITALIANO with recycled skins from Super Tuscan
SPAGNOLS:Super Tuscan w/grape pack - RJ Spagnols Winery Series WINEXPERT:Vieux Chateau du Roi (petite shiraz) - Selection Original
PAKLAB:Merlot - ANTICA VENDEMMIA
WINEXPERT:Old Vines Zinfandel - Selection Estate 
WINEXPERT:Pinot Noir - Ultra Premium Selection Estate Series Sonoma Valley PAKLAB:Cabernet with cabernet grape pack - AMORE DIVINO 
PAKLAB:Merlot with merlot grape pack - AMORE DIVINO 
PAKLAB:Montepulciano with shiraz grape pack - AMORE DIVINO 
PAKLAB:Tuscan Rosso with merlot grape pack - AMORE DIVINO 
PAKLAB:Cabernet Sav ANTICA VENDEMMIA
PAKLAB:Chianti with cabernet grape skin pack - AMORE DIVINO
PAKLAB:Valpolicella with merlot grape pack - AMORE DIVINO 
PAKLAB:Barolo with shiraz grape skin pack - AMORE DIVINO
PAKLAB:Toscane Rosso Magnifico with merlot grape pack - AMORE DIVINO PAKLAB:Red Zin with recycled skins and Alex Sun conc. VINO ITALIANO
SPAGNOLS:Super Tuscan w/grape pack - RJ Spagnols Winery Series
PAKLAB:Cab/Merlot with recycled skins and Alex Sun conc - AMORE DIVINO 


Plus 3 kits for friends

FRUIT WINES
6 gal Straight up SP
5 Gal Dragon Blood
5 Gal Strawberry SP
5 gal banana strawberry - no lemon not so good

6 gal dumpster wine (strawberry, red and blk raspberry, blueberry, bing cherries, nectarines, bananas, 2 gal cider, 32oz lemon juice, back sweetened with pomagranet/cherry conc.) It's actually pretty good I am not really a fruit or sweet wine fan.


----------



## Pumpkinman

*On Deck*

Berry Blast Melomel

*Primary Fermentation*

Wine Expert Italian Montepulciano - International Selection Series


*Secondary*

~Nada


*Bulk Aging*

Zinfandel, Lodi Old Vine - WE Eclipse 
Merlot, Napa Valley Stags Leap District, WE Eclipse
Brunello - RJ Spagnoles - Grape Pack Added
Tropical Daze 
Pinot Noir
Chianti
Lambrusco
Pinot Grigio 
Amarone
Amarone - 2nd batch
Kamil Moscato



* Bottled*

German Gewurztraminer - RJ Spagnols
Berry Bliss Melomel
Tropical Daze 
Berry Bliss Melomel
Moscato - In Spumante Bottles
Berry Delight
Berry Bliss Melomel
Hard Cider/Apple Jack
Chardonnay 

*Beer*

Imperial Irish Red ale - AG
Shock Top Clone - AG
Rocket Honey Ale 
Belgian Grand Cru
Honey Red Ale -AG
Honey Red Ale
Malted Harpoon - AG
Harpoon IPA Clone -AG
A few more No named Recipes


----------



## cohenhouse77

*Cohenhouse Family Winery*

Made by a Cohen, so it's practically_ kosher_!

Home to the CRACKED IVORY wine label.

*Primary*


- 5 Gallons Quad Berry Dragon's Blood
- 5 Gallons Muscadine Skeeter Pee
- 6 Gallons Tropical Daze - Pineapple, Mango, Kiwi, Peach

*Secondary*

- 6 Gallons Muscadine
- 5 Gallons Skeeter Pee (Just Lemon)
- 5 Gallons 3 Berry Skeeter Pee
- 1 Gallon Grape Koolaid (Yes it is still bubbling)

*Bulk Aging*


- 6 Gallons Apple and Red Hots/Cinnamon
- 6 Gallons Apple - Going to bulk age then split in half to make Apple Pie Wine
- 6 Gallons Dixie/Fry Muscadine
- 3 Gallons Blackberry/Blueberry/Raspberry/Strawberry
- 2 Gallons Peach/Muscadine
- 1 Gallon Apple/Peach/Mango
- 2 Gallons Ocean Spray Cranberry/Blueberry
- 1 Gallon Dixie/Fry Muscadine
- 1 Gallon Dixie/Fry Muscadine

*Bottled*


- 5 Gallons Quad Berry Dragon's Blood
- 5 Gallons Skeeter Pee
- 6 Gallons Quad Berry SP with pomegranate
- 6 Gallons Quad Berry SP
- 6 Gallons SP
- 2 Gallons Strawberry/Muscadine
- 6 Gallons Peach SP
- 6 Gallons Lemon/Lime SP
- 6 Gallons Raspberry SP
- 7 Gallons SP
- 7 Gallons Blueberry SP
- 5 Gallons Muscadine SP
- 5 Gallons Dragons Blood SP

*Wishlist*

- Ice Riesling
- Moscato


----------



## hedgerow-wine

I picked and washed then froze the sloes last year





*ingredients*,makes two gallons.
2kg-ripe sloes.
1lt-strawberry ribena.
2lt-red grape juice.
1.5kg-white sugar.
2tsp-pectic enzyme.
1tsp-ritchies yeast.
1tsp-yeast nutrient.
water.
*Method:* make a sugar syrup with half of the sugar,then add the frozen sloes to the FV and pour the hot sugar syrup over the sloes cover and leave to cool,when cool add the rest of the ingredients stir then cover,and then stir two times a day for ten days,after one week add the rest of the sugar in a syrup form when cool,after ten days strain and press the pulp and add the fermenting liquid to the DJs top up to the neck with cold tap water,fit the airlocks and fully ferment out.
when fermenting as stopped rack and mature for at least 12 months


----------



## bchilders

Well, my Zin finished primary and here is the first racking for the second ML fermentation.


----------



## SDPathfinder

*What is on the burner for making*

In Freezer
Peaches
Chokecherries
White Grapes
Cranberries
Rhubarb
In Primary:
Nothing right now
in Carboys aging
Skeeter Pee Batch #6
Fresh Fruit Batches:
Red Grape Concentrate and Apple
White Grape Concentrate and Pear
Chokecherry
Plum
Already completed and bottled:
New Engalnd hard sparkling Cider
Apple wine
Apple Jack
Skeeter Pee
Raspberry Skeeter Pee
Blueberry SKeeter Pee
Blackberry
Red Raspberry
Blackberry and Raspberry
Oranged spiced honey meade
Fuzzy Navel Peach wine
Watermelon (Batch went bad and dumped)
This is the complete list for right now.


----------



## Phelpsmeister

2010
California Pinot Noir (World Vineyard) 6g - Bottled
Sangria with Seville Orange (Orchard Breezin) 6g - Gone!

2011
Castel del Papa (Renaissance) 6g - Bottled
Sangria with Seville Orange (Orchard Breezin) 6g -Gone
Green Apple Riesling (Island Mist) 6g - Gone

2012
Strawberry Riesling (Orchard Breezin) 6g - Bottled

2013
Castel del Papa (Renaissance) 6g -In Process


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Just bottled some Vic's Passion, Merlot, Pinot Noir, Sauvignon Blanc, Moscoto, and Blueberry Shiraz. 

The BB Shiraz came with a large flavor pac to be added after all fermentation is completed, but I believe it dilutes the ABV to much so what I'm thinking about doing is adding it at the beginning and allow the fermentation to take place with the Shiraz and the blueberry combined. What do you think about that? The taste is wonderful, but I think one could drink a couple of bottles and walk a chalk line.


----------



## Wiccan_Lager

OK the first time I ever made wine on my own had I made a merlot, straight up. But then something else cropped up. My father made a zinfandel, my brother a Pinot Noir and I was making the merlot. After we all did our racking, we had a little bit left over from all of our batches, so we threw them all into a carboy and let it do it's thing. Until today, I have yet to taste any home made that could hold a candle to how amazing that wine came out. I have no clue the ratio/proportions or anything. It was just random.

The second batch, my dad and I experimented. We started with a 2/3rds Barbera & 1/3 Alicante blend, but then we threw some pears, figs and carob into it. This blend, unfortunately, turned brown over time and tasted like rusting dish soap double dipped in baby diarrhea. Just dumped over 5 full cases into the sink.

This year I am verturing away from my dad and brothers "dump into barrel and pray" techniques and started a blend of 2/3rd petite syrah + 1/6 zinfandel + 1/6 alicante with a little know how from the people in this forum and the bio-chemist, turned wine maker, turned shop owner. It's nice having a scientist a stones throw away.

Hmmm....I am also am doing 12 gallons of Pinot Grigio for the lady annnndddd....

The left over must that did't fit into my litte syrah/zin/alicante formula went into it's own carboy. I am trying the same thing that happened the first time I made wine: throw all in and see what happens.

Oh, and I threw in some heavy toast oak cubes in my syrah mix and light oak into the carboy of random stuff. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Pumpkinman

> This blend, unfortunately, turned brown over time and tasted like rusting dish soap double dipped in baby diarrhea.


Too damn funny!
I would suggest starting with a bit less


> "dump into barrel and pray" techniques


, try just making real good wine, simple at first, there is nothing better than creating a great wine and enjoying it with friends and family, this will fuel your passion for wine making even more and possible get a few others started in the process, after that, read up on most of the posts here, ask a bazillion questions and start experimenting like mad!


----------



## Rocky

_"OK the first time I ever made wine on my own had I made a Merlot, straight up. But then something else cropped up. My father made a Zinfandel, my brother a Pinot Noir and I was making the Merlot. After we all did our racking, we had a little bit left over from all of our batches, so we threw them all into a carboy and let it do it's thing. Until today, I have yet to taste any home made that could hold a candle to how amazing that wine came out. I have no clue the ratio/proportions or anything. It was just random."_

Wiccan, I am not surprised that this was a great wine. Just about any wine that starts with Zinfandel with its base will be great so long as one does not go too far afield (like pears, figs and CAROB!...are you kidding me?) I blend Zinfandel with Muscat and we love it in our family. I have also blended it with Petite Syrah, Carignane and Merlot. I try to keep the Zinfandel dominant (no less than 60%) and there is nothing one cannot do with this grape.


----------



## Boatboy24

Figured it was time for an update:

Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12 - Gone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26/12
Peach from fresh fruit - filtered and bulk aging
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bottled 1/26/13
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Bottled 12/28/12
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Bulk Aging
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Bottled 11/10/12
Gingerbread Ale - bottled 10/22 - Gone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - Bulk Aging
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet - Bulk Aging
3 Gal Dragon Blood - Bulk Aging
CC 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio (#2) - Swimming in the Vadai
Brooklyn Brew Shop "Bruxelles Black" Ale - Bottled 2/5/13
WE Eclipse NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc - Bottled 4/5/13
Vineco LR Califiornia Grand Red - In Secondary
EP Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir - On Deck


----------



## Wiccan_Lager

Rocky said:


> _"OK the first time I ever made wine on my own had I made a Merlot, straight up. But then something else cropped up. My father made a Zinfandel, my brother a Pinot Noir and I was making the Merlot. After we all did our racking, we had a little bit left over from all of our batches, so we threw them all into a carboy and let it do it's thing. Until today, I have yet to taste any home made that could hold a candle to how amazing that wine came out. I have no clue the ratio/proportions or anything. It was just random."_
> 
> Wiccan, I am not surprised that this was a great wine. Just about any wine that starts with Zinfandel with its base will be great so long as one does not go too far afield (like pears, figs and CAROB!...are you kidding me?) I blend Zinfandel with Muscat and we love it in our family. I have also blended it with Petite Syrah, Carignane and Merlot. I try to keep the Zinfandel dominant (no less than 60%) and there is nothing one cannot do with this grape.



Hey Rocky,

the whole reason we did the pears, figs, and carob was because my uncle makes some outrageous wines, and he makes combos like that. So we tried it. Needless to say, he knows what hes doing. First and last time we do that, at least in that large of a quantity.

My dad loves his zinfandel. I think this is the first year in many that he hasn't made something with it. This time he went a little outside his comfort zone and made a straight up syrah.


----------



## Javila

*wine bottling party*

This past weekend I had my first wine bottling party. Had always done it myself with my wife. Well, it was a blast ! We had the assembly line going.(sanitizer, bottle filler, corker, labeler and foil cork wrapper/heat gunner) Everybody had fun and took their job seriously. We bottled WS pinot noir, WS chocolate raspberry port and home made tea wine. This weekend I will start the new Eclipse Zin with grape skins.


----------



## haboohunter

im only making blackberry wine at the time,, i want to get good at one thing at a time,,i just started another 6 gal and hope to have 8 by the time its finished,,thats over 40 gal in bottles by june 2013


----------



## greyday

Can't edit my original anymore, so currently:

On deck:
Cherry melomel or wine, 3 gallons
Blackberry cider or lambic, 5-6.5 gallons
Granache (local frozen fruit), 3-6 gallons

Primary:
I'm falling behind, gah!

Secondary:
Chai Metheglin, 1 gallon
Scotch mead, 1 gallon
Straight mead, 1 gallon

Bulk aging:
Caramel Apple mead, 5 gallon
Skittle, 3 gallon
Malbec (kit, 6 gallons)
Plum (fruit, 5 gallons)
Marionberry (frozen fruit, 1 gallon)

Bottled:
Plum/Syrah port (fruit/syrup/brandy, 3 gallon final yield)


----------



## CowboyPhil

In the Fermenter:
Cornucopia Fruit Wine Making Kit, White Green Apple Pinot Bianco (6 Gallon)
Vino Italiano 4 Week Wine Kit, Pinot Bianco (6 Gallon)
Peach Wine - from Canned Peaches (1 Gallon)

Bulk Aging:
Cranberry (from Juice)(1 Gallon)
Kiwi Strawberry - From Juicy Juice(6 Gallon)
Black Cherry (from Juice, and oaked)(1 Gallon)

In the Bottle
Island Mist Strawberry White Merlot (6 Gallon)
Vino Italiano 4 Week Wine Kit, Pinot Bianco (Yeah in the bottle and fermenter) (6 Gallon)
Reserve Du Chateau 4 Week Wine Kit, Australian Cabernet Shiraz (6 Gallon)
Sweet Black Cherry (1 Gallon)
Sweet Hibiscus (1 Gallon)


----------



## CowboyPhil

I had a 6 gallon of watermelon go bad twice!


----------



## CowboyPhil

You can also add sugar to the kit to up the ABV at the start or just add 1/2 the F-pak then add the other 1/2 at the end. You lose flavor when all the f-pak is added up front. 



SpoiledRotten said:


> Just bottled some Vic's Passion, Merlot, Pinot Noir, Sauvignon Blanc, Moscoto, and Blueberry Shiraz.
> 
> The BB Shiraz came with a large flavor pac to be added after all fermentation is completed, but I believe it dilutes the ABV to much so what I'm thinking about doing is adding it at the beginning and allow the fermentation to take place with the Shiraz and the blueberry combined. What do you think about that? The taste is wonderful, but I think one could drink a couple of bottles and walk a chalk line.


----------



## dangerdave

*Wine List Update...*

*Weeping Willow Wines:*
* denotes my personal recipe 
*Next*
always more _Dragon Blood_
*Primary*
IM White Cranberry Pinot Gris
_No Man's Land_ Chilean Sauvignon Blanc (with elderflowers)
*Secondary*
_DCL_ Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon with currants and French oak
Chilean Petit Syrah with raisins and French oak
Chilean Apricot Moscatel Alejandro
*Clearing*
_Lazy Dave's_ WE Coastal White (White Burgundy Style) with mangos
_Fat Flamingo_ Strawberry WE Vintner's Reserve Coastal White
*Bulk Aging*
Grand Cru International Series Washington Merlot
CC Super Tuscan Style Rosso Fortisimo


*Bottled*
07/29/11: OB Blackberry Merlot
08/07/11: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
08/07/11: *Apple/Cherry Skeeter Pee ("Apple Cherry Bomb")
08/25/11: *Strawberry Skeeter Pee ("Sweet Strawberry Tart")
09/18/11: Gewurztraminer
09/11/11: Cabernet Sauvignon
09/24/11: OB Blackberry Merlot
09/24/11: *Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee ("Jet Blue Raspberry")
08/13/11: White Cranberry Pinot Gris
10/12/11: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
10/12/11: *Strawberry Skeeter Pee
12/12/11: Raspberry White Zinfandel
01/08/12: *Blueberry Sketter Pee
01/13/12: Blackberry Merlot (x2)
02/12/12: *Triple Berry Skeeter Pee
02/22/12: Raspberry White Zinfandel
02/29/12: *Peach Mango (Heidi's Uberraschung)
03/11/12: *_Vin de Fraise_ (Strawberry Wine)
03/18/12: IM Green Apple Riesling
03/28/12: OB Blackberry Merlot (Hamann's Delight)
04/14/12: *Dragon Blood (x3) 18 gallon batch!
04/18/12: *Tropical Fruit Wine ("Blue Macaw")
04/18/12: *Concord Elderberry ("Way Out West")
04/18/12: Vinifera Shiraz with Raisins ("Frog Prince")
04/21/12: *_littLEMONkey_ Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with lemon zest)
05/13/12: OB Raspberry Merlot
05/13/12: IM Green Apple Riesling
05/28/12: OB Strawberry White Zinfandel
05/28/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Triple Berry Lemon)
06/05/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (using bentonite & Sparkolloid)
06/05/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Sparkolloid only)
06/14/12: OB White Cranberry Pinot Gris
06/14/12: OB Blackberry Cabernet
06/18/12: *_Blue Macaw_ Tropical Fruit Wine
07/09/12: *_Leaping Lizard_ Lemon Lime Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with lime zest)
07/18/12: *_Le Mon Cheri_ Cherry Lemon Wine
08/02/12: OB Raspberry Wine Zinfandel
08/02/12: *_OrangaTang_ Orange Lemon Wine (Original Skeeter Pee flavored with orange zest)
10/30/12: *_Jet Blue_ Blueberry Lemon Wine
11/12/12: *Dragonette (Triple Berry Wine)
11/21/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Triple Berry Lemon)
12/03/12: *_Dragon Blood_ (Triple Berry Lemon)
12/11/12: *Red Dragon Melomel (Triple Berry Melomel)
12/11/12: *_Dragon Blood _(Triple Berry Lemon)
12/13/12: IM Green Apple Riesling
12/14/12: *Apple Raspberry Wine
01/14/13: IM White Cranberry Pinot Gris
01/14/13: IM Blueberry Pinot Noir
01/16/13: Vintners Reserve World Vinyard Italian Pinot Grigio (with golden raisins)
01/17/13: WE Selection International Australian Traminer-Riesling
01/28/13: Vintner's Reserve German Muller-Thurgau
02/15/13: *Tropical Fruit Wine ("Blue Macaw")
02/28/13: IM Green Apple Riesling
03/08/13: *_Dragon Blood Especial_ (Triple Berry Lemon with raisins and bananas)
03/08/13: *_Black Lab_ Blackberry Wine
04/16/13: *_Black Sheep_ Semi-sweet Blackberry Wine (with oak)
04/17/13: *_Dragon Blood Especial_ (Triple Berry Lemon with raisins and bananas)
04/19/13: *_Dragon Blood Especial_ (oaked Triple Berry Lemon with raisins and bananas)


----------



## millwright01

*Bottled these:
*
WE Selections White Merlot Nov. 2007
Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot Feb 2008
Niagara Mist Blue Pom White Merlot Apr 2008
Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay Apr 2008
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot June 2008
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir Nov 2008
WE Selection Ltd. Edition New Zealand Merlot Jan 2009
Niagara Mist Strawberry White Zinfandel Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot July 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2010
Costco Vino Europa Merlot March 2010
WE Selection International White Zinfandel May 2010
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir June 2010
Skeeter Pee June 2010
Costco Vino Europa Cab (with raisins) Sept 2010
Kenridge Showcase Primitivo/Syrah Sept 2010
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2011
RJ Spagnols En Primeur Australian Shiraz Apr 2011
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz Apr 2011
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Nov 2011
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2012
RJS Cellar Classics White Zinfandel Feb 2012
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Feb 2012
Rhubarb/Berry from juice June 2012
Kenridge Showcase Collection Spanish Cabernet Sauvignon July 2012
RJS EP Amarone Aug 2012
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2013
Alexander and Sons Merlot Juice Bucket March 2013
Cheeky Monkey Australian Shiraz Apr 2013
Cheeky Monkey Chilean Malbec Apr 2013

*Waiting to start these:*



*Primary or Secondary:
*
WE LE Italian Nebbiolo
WE World Vineyard Australian Shiraz

*Bulk aging:*

WE LE Malbec Bonarda


----------



## italianwine

Wine making is undoubtedly an art....but have you ever thought that material pleasure often stand in the way of the spiritual one?


----------



## hisse

Well Right now it's a small list but it's growing

Next :
More Cold Climate Chard(I love the versatility and I have mistakes I want to fix)
TBA Red - January
Ice Wine

Waiting :
Special Project - In Cold Maceration

Fermenting : 
Cellar Craft Sterling Merlot (Started 22/12/2012)
Hard Cider (Started 17/12/2012)

Ageing :
Chardonnay Kit (Can't Recall Brand, it Came with some equipment)

Bottled :
2012 Niagara-On-The-Lake Chardonnay


----------



## Rocky

In various stages of bulk aging, I currently have the following:

13 gallons of Pinot Grigio (from juice buckets)
18 gallons of "Rosso Magnifico" (my name for my blend of 67% Sangiovese & 33% Cabernet Sauvignon from juice buckets)
11.5 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon (RJS Winery Series kits)
13 gallons of Zinfandel Royale (from juice buckets)
6.5 gallons of Carmenere (from juice bucket)
18 gallons of "Ricetta di Stefano" (my name for a blend of 75% Zinfandel & 25% Muscat) from RJS Winery series kits (Zinfandel) & Williams Brewing concentrate (Muscat))
15 gallons of "Barolo Speciale" (may name for a Barolo enhanced with Blackberries in primary fermentation)
13 gallons of Super Tuscan from RJS Winery series kits
13 gallons of "Brurolo" (my name for a blend of 67% Brunello from juice buckets and 33% Granbarolo from MM All Juice Masters Edition kit)
5 gallons of Brunello from juice bucket
5 gallons of Granbarolo from MM All Juice Masters Edition kit

On deck, I have two kits of WE Vintner's Reserve Coastal White.

On order and to be delivered in March 2013 are 3 kits of KenRidge 
Italian Sangiovese/Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Rocky

italianwine said:


> Wine making is undoubtedly an art....but have you ever thought that material pleasure often stand in the way of the spiritual one?


 
I have never thought of that, Italianwine, but I get pretty "spiritual" when I drink my wine.


----------



## wineon4

Primaries
Raspberry


Carboys
Apple Redhot
Concord Niagara
lemon Strawberry banana

Currently in Bottles of various ages
5 gal Merlot
5 gallon strawberry Banana
15 gal of Banana
3 gal of pineapple
5 Gallon Cherry Chocolate
5 gallon Strawberry
5 gallon strawberry chocolate
6 gal Black Current
15 gal Blueberry
20 gal Blackberry
5 gal Apple Redhot
5 Gal Strawberry/Skeeter Pee
5 Gal Blueberry/Skeeter Pee
3 Gal Strawberry
10 Gal Cherry Chocolate
3 Gal Cherry
3 Gal Orange/Pineapple
5 Gal Reisling
5 Gal Black Raspberry
15 Gal Mixed Berry
10 Gal Concord
5 Gal Concord/Niagara


----------



## John Prince

I've made over 1300 bottles since I started 1.5 years ago. I make mainly kit wines.


----------



## tonyt

John Prince said:


> I've made over 1300 bottles since I started 1.5 years ago. I make mainly kit wines.


Wow, that's 2.5 kits per month, impressive!


----------



## tonyt

*What I've made so far.*

Bottled:
Brunello WE limited---------------------Amarone WE international
Super Tuscan WE Crushendio-----------Petite Verdot WE Limited (Bronze)
Montepulciano WE Inter (Silver)--------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Petite Verdot WE limited---------------Trapani Sicillian Syrah RJS EP
Amarone MM Meglioli (Silver)-------------Skeeter Pee
Bourg Royal Blanc, MM Stirling-----------Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select
Rosso Fortisimo CC Limited--------------Amarone with Grape Pack MMM (Silver)
Rojo Intenso w/ Raisins MM Megioli------Brunello WE limited Release
TORO (Tempranillo Grenache) RJS RQ----Yakima Syrah w/grape pack, CC Showcase
Brunello, RJS Cru Select------------------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Cabernet/Shiraz Australian, MM Renaissance ---- Petit Verdot with grape pack, WE
Chardonnay - Australian, MM Renaissance ---- Riesling Ice Wine style, WE
Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select --- Rubio blend of Valpolicella & Rosso Fortisimo
Nero D'Avola with grape pack, We ... Rosso Fortisimo - w/Grape Pack CC Showcase
Nebbiolo, CC, LR .........................Montepulciano, MM Renaissance
Matador Trio (Temparanillo, Cabernet, Monastrell) WE, LE 
Amarone w/superpack CC Showcase . . . .Yakima Pinot Gris, CC Showcase 
Super Tuscan RJS Winery w/skins . . . Tannat/Merlot
Red Mt. Trio #1 (Cab, Syrah, Merlot) CC, LR
Red Mt. Trio #2 (Cab, Syrah, Merlot) CC, LE

In Vidal barrels
Brunello, WE SI w/skins
Amarone, MMM

Cold Stabilizing
New Zealand Pinot Noir, RJS EP

Aging in carboy:
Chardonnay del Vineto MMMeg
Rosso D Avola, MM Ren.
WE Eclipse Cabernet Sauv.

Clearing
CC LR Sangiovese/Cabernt

Primary / Secondary
Rojo Intensio MMMeg

On deck
Super Tuscan RJS Winery series
Valpolicella Ripassa, RJS Cru Select


----------



## hedgerow-wine

*3 batches of wine.*

I have started 3 two gallon batches of very cheap wine,2 batches of these are from fruit juice.
The cost of the fruit juice wine is only £2.70 per gallon.
and one batch cost £2.00 per gallon. now thats worth


----------



## reefman

update to my list 1-29-2013
OK, I finally have a list update:

Finished:
1. Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit - 6 gallons
2. Niagara - Walkers hotpack juice - 5 gallons

Aging:
3. Wine Expert Riesling Ice Style Wine(kit) - 3 gallons

In the works:
4. Candy Cane - 6 gallons
5. Sangria- Zinfandel blush WE kit - 6 gallons
6. Cranberry-lime Skeeter pee - 5 gallons

Just bought a Cornacopia Kit off of Amazon...Tropical Riesling...will start it soon.
Just bought another Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit - from George. Waiting for delivery.


Dreaming about:
Blackberry Merlot 

__________________
_________________


----------



## Sammyk

I started 3 gallons of Apple Pie wine today. Opened our first Blackberry Jam from last March and it is very good.


----------



## Nibblerr

*Trial batches*

Hello everyone. Im new to wine making. I started 8 test batches about 2 and a half months ago. They started out as 1 gallon batches.

1 Strawberry dessert wine-turning out great and almost ready to bottle

2 Strawberry Rhubarb-grapefruit like flavor leading to alcohol burn in the throat and ending with sweet strawberry flavor on the exhale. Also a week away from bottling

3 Carrot wine- slightly bitter flavor but interesting. Im sure 6 months in a bottle will help

4 Sweet apple- I made a newbie mistake while reading the hydrometer... led to me splitting the batch and diluting (silly mistake) I ended up recombining and adding 5 apple concentrates and some simple syrup and it is turning out nicely but just a tad tart. Its about 3 gallons now LOL

5 Watermelon/peach - The melon was out of season but had a nice flavor. I dont think I like the wine flavor though. It has a strange taste. But maybe some time in the bottle will make it better. I can always toss it out later if time wont help.

6 Watermelon/grape - Like the other melon, this one isnt what I expected. If it doesnt turn out well I can wait and try a better melon in the summer.

7 Vegetable medley - This will be great for cooking and marinades. I do not enjoy racking and getting the strong onion flavor.

8 Garlic wine - Again this will be awesome for cooking and marinades. I bet it will do wonders to the venison in the freezer! But like the vege wine...I do not enjoy the mouthful when racking.

There is so much to learn! I have spent hours on this forum just reading and have hardly scratched the surface. I have learned enough to attempt some fruit wines from scratch though. We have about 500 mulberry trees the neighbor gave us access to. He also has about 200 elderberry trees along with a few apricot, plum, and apple trees. Not to mention a huge area full of blackberry bushes. 

Im still a newbie with the hydrometer but feel comfortable enough with it to try some sweet and dry wines without recipes. The fruits seem to vary for pounds per gallon. That will take some time to get a handle on.

Im always open for advice and helpful tips. I also plan to keep reading links on this forum. Its fantastic that so many people get together here and share this much of their experiences! Thanks so much for all of the info!


----------



## Wiccan_Lager

Did some racking last night of my Petite Sirah (picture #1), my Zinfandel (Picture #2) and my girls Pinot Grigio (picture num...well..I think you can guess.) I must say that the color is ABSOLUTELY amazing.


----------



## bchilders

*Recently Bottled*

Recently bottled Blackberry, Viognier and a Blackberry Viognier blend. I chose the 375ml bottles for both the sweeter blackberry and for smaller sizes of the Viognier. Makes giving gifts a litter cheaper.





The winter blackberry label is a photo from an oil painting my mother painted.




The floral labels are from some photos my wife took from around the farm.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great labels! Good use of paintings and photo's also.


----------



## Blue_Monkey

I'm primarily a beer brewer but recently tried a couple of wine kits. I plan on making many more!

1)WE Selection Estate Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled
2)WE Selection International Italian Brunello w/Grape Skins - Secondary


----------



## lonesomechicken

recently bottled Strawberry-Rhubarb, King of the North grape, Delaware grape, and apple cranberry. need to work on some labels

In the works now is Elderberry, Dragon Blood which we are calling Red Rooster, 1 gal of D'Anjou pear and 3 gal of King of the North grape


----------



## joeswine

*coffee port*

 I see you have a coffee port ,lets do a swap,I have one just finished my way................what do you think?(face book)reply


----------



## Polarhug

lonesomechicken said:


> 1 gal of D'Anjou pear...



I'm getting ready to start my D'Anjou this weekend - how many pears did you use and how did the end product turn out?


----------



## WI_Wino

*On Deck*
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale clone
Honeyweizen
Apfelwein
Dragon's Blood w/ beer yeast
Pear wine

*Primary*
Oktoberfast Ale

*Secondary*
-

*Bulk Aging*
Diamanti Dark Chocolate Orange Port
Paklab Nero D'avola Cabernet Sauvignon
Paklab Sangiovese
Paklab Sauvignon Blanc
RJS Winery Series Old Vine Zinfandel
WE Vintners Reserve Coastal White
Cru Select Australian Bush Vine Grenache
Apfelwein II
Paklab Italian Bianco
Jalapeno pepper
Paklab Australian Chardonnay
Paklab Chianti
Skeeter Pee

*Bottled and on the rack*
Red Ale 8/13
Full Sail Amber Ale Clone 8/13
Cream Ale 8/13
American Wheat Ale 8/13
Apfelwein I 8/13
Blonde Ale 8/13
Northern German Altbier 8/13
Dragon Blood variant 5/13
Paklab Chardonnay 3/13
WE Vinter's Reserve Chianti 9/12
Mead (from scratch, 2006 vintage)

*All Gone*
WE Vinter's Reserve Mezza Luna Red 9/12
Copper Alt (bier) 6/13
American Wheat (bier) 6/13


----------



## NashChic

Primary:
Vino Italiano Shiraz

Secondary:
Diamanti Dark Chocolate Orange Port

Bulk Aging:
WineXpert Coastal Red

Bottled:
Old Orchard Blueberry-Pom
Apple Pie Cider
Dragon Blood x2
WineXpert Coastal White
Cornucopia Coconut Frascati
Vino Italiano Valpolicella

On Deck:
Vino Italiano Reisling
Vino Italiano White Zin
Cornucopia Green Apple Pinot Bianco
WineXpert Coastal Red
More Dragon Blood
Candy Cane

I started in October & I'm having a blast! Just trying to building a little stash & get a good base of knowledge/experience with the bargain kits, but hope to move on to trying premium kits in the next few months


----------



## lonesomechicken

PolarHug
I use 6-7 lbs. It looks really good at about 3 months old. Clearing nicely. Taste is weak but ok. If doing over I maybe would of used 10lbs. One thing I was told was not to press the bag of fruit very much as this would bring in to much starch and it would never clear. I did not use any clearing agents and it is clearing nice and slow. Recipe from Mary's Recipe book. Purplefoot publishers

Recently started WE kit White Zinfandal that I won at a raffle. Started a Cherry-Lemon-Lime skeeter Pee and a small batch of Elderberry.


----------



## novalou

lonesomechicken said:


> PolarHug
> I use 6-7 lbs. It looks really good at about 3 months old. Clearing nicely. Taste is weak but ok. If doing over I maybe would of used 10lbs. One thing I was told was not to press the bag of fruit very much as this would bring in to much starch and it would never clear. I did not use any clearing agents and it is clearing nice and slow. Recipe from Mary's Recipe book. Purplefoot publishers



Press that bag like it owes you money. I squeeze every last drop out of my straining bag. Every wine I have done this way clears just fine!


----------



## joeswine

*wine swap*

Are you ready,I have a coffee port just completed my way,noticed you do also ,what do you say?


----------



## kahaas56

Julie 

That is impressive to say the least!!! 

do you own a store?


----------



## Julie

lol, no I do not own a store.


----------



## lonesomechicken

novalou said:


> Press that bag like it owes you money. I squeeze every last drop out of my straining bag. Every wine I have done this way clears just fine!



novalou
I always press the he-- out of the bag but for some reason the 2 wise elders I sometimes seek out for advise both told me when doing pears do not squeeze the bag. "to much starch will NEVER clear" pull the bag allow to drip into another vessel and then dump back in the juice and discard the pulp. This advice was followed as the were drinking some of my wine with "this is better than anything I have ever made." 
The pear is good I wish I would of had enough pears to do 2 small batches and squeezed 1 and followed the elders directions on the other. These were leftovers from FFA fruit sales and were not consumed by my wife and children. Maybe next year.


----------



## phat

*On Deck:*
Ken Ridge Limited Edition California North Coast Grand Red

*Primary:*
Cellar Craft Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon

*Secondary:*
Wine Experts Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon 

*Battonage:*
RJS Cru Select New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc (
Wine Experts Selection International Australian Chardonnay (battonage) - A repeat of last years fantastic success with this kit.*

*Stablizing:*

*Carboys, Bulk Aging*
Blueberry Wine (5 Gal.)

*Bottled*
Cellar Craft Showcase Red Mountain Trio Cab/Syrah/Merlot
Wine Experts Luna Rossa
RJS En Primeur Italian Amarone
Cellar Craft Showcase South African Shiraz
Blueberry Wine (1 Gal.)
Wine Experts Selection International Australian Chardonnay (battonage)
RJS Cellar Classic Winery Series Super Tuscan 
Paklab Onyx V Argentinian Malbec
Pink Skeeter Pee - with donor slurry from Shiraz

*Previously Made*
Numerous Coopers Beers. 
Numerous beers manually concocted from canned malt and hops.
WineExperts Stag's Leap Merlot
WineExperts Lodi Ranch Cab
WineExperts Cabernet Franc
Several other RJS kits.
Things in my distant past I don't remember...
Flood in basement destroying wine room.. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## xcaret

*easiest ever pineapple wine recipe 21 days*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNK6NQMhmIM[/ame]
If you click on that link utube has a video showing the (probably ) worlds most simple way of making pinapple wine. And you get a good strong alcohol % . No Muss No fuss.


----------



## derunner

*Future*
Orange Tang
Skeeterpee
Cranberry 

*Ordered/On Deck*

*Primary Fermentation*
Island Mist Peach Chardonnay
Apfelwein German Hard Cider

*Secondary Fermentation*
WE Selection International Australian Riesling Traminer
WE Selection Chile Chardonnay
WE Selection Sauvignon Blanc
WE Selection French Rose
Cornucopia Blush Strawberry White Merlot
Cornucopia White Coconut Frascati

*Clearing*


*Bulk Aging*
WE Mezza Luna Red + grape skins and raisins
RJS' Winery Series Super Tuscan.
RJS Winery Series Napa Valley Stag Leap District Merlot
RJS Cru Platinum California Old Vine Zinfandel
RJS Cru Platinum Chilean Malbec
RJS Winery Series Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel
WE Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel
WE Selection Original Pinot Noir
WE Selection Original Chianti

*Bottled*
WE Island Mist Pomagranate Zinfandel
WE Vintners Piesporter
WE Vintners Mezza Luna Red
WE Vintners White Zinfandel
WE Chardonnay / Semillon
WE Australian Riesling Traminer
WE International Italian Pinot Grigio
Dragon's Blood
Skeeter Pee
Island Mist Peach Chardonnay
Island Mist Green Apple Riesling


----------



## Swediepie

Bottled:
3.31.13 WineExpert Cabernet Sauvignon
4.13.13 Grand Cru Pinot Grigio
5.5.13 Orchard Breezin Green Apple Gewurtztraminer
6.9.13 Cellar Classic Chilean Malbec
6.26.13 Orchard Breezin Cranberry Chianti 
7.21.13 WineExpert Coastal White
7.21.13 Orange Spiced Chai Tea Wine

In Primary:
8.5.13 Started WineExpert Cabernet Suavignon (Second Batch)
8.8.13 Started Diamante Dark Chocolate Orange Port

Carboys:
5 gal Apfelwein German Hard Apple Cider Started 5.15.13, thinking about a caramel sweetener before bottling.
6 gal Grand Cru Merlot

Gallon experiments:
5.18.13 started 1 gal Dandelion Wine
5.25.13 started 1 gal Smuckers Concord Grape Jam Wine
5.26.13 started 1 gal Mead
6.13.13 started 1 gal Pineapple Wine

Waiting for the primary bucket:
WineExpert Italian Pinot Grigio
WineExpert Australian Shiraz


----------



## Boatboy24

Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12 - Gone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26/12
Peach from fresh fruit - Bottled 5/26/13
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bottled 1/26/13
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Bottled 12/28/12
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Bottled 6/8/13
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Bottled 11/10/12
Gingerbread Ale - bottled 10/22 - Gone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - Bottled 5/25/13
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet - Bottled 6/16/13
3 Gal Dragon Blood - Bottled 5/26/13
CC 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio (#2) - Swimming in the Vadai - one or two more weeks
Brooklyn Brew Shop "Bruxelles Black" Ale - Bottled 2/5/13
WE Eclipse NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc - Bottled 4/5/13
Vineco LR Califiornia Grand Red - Waiting for the barrel to free up
Chilean Carmenere juice bucket w/ grapes - MLF/Secondary
Chlean Malbec juice bucket with grapes - MLF/Secondary
EP Amarone - Primary
EP Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir - On Deck


----------



## pt49

*Just starting out*

Australian Ale 5.5% alc/v
European Ale 5% alc/vol
Mead - Ironbark/Redbox - ? alc/v
Ginger Beer - 13.5% alc/v
Apple Cider - 6%
Vodka

New to this hobby, just started 2 months ago... loving it


----------



## jamesngalveston

bottled

3 gallons blackberry
3 gallons blackberry port
1 gallons peach
1 gallons strawberry
6 gallons mango
5 different batches of db

primary

6 gallons original db
6 gallons blackberry

in the works
3 gallons fresh fig
3 gallons white mustang grape
3 gallons red mustang grape


and i did not drink wine 3 mos ago...go figure


----------



## xcaret

jamesngalveston , are you a bootlegger ? or just making up for all the fun you missed by being drunk in the past ? lol.. Keep up the good work buddy , have all the fun you can because it wont be long before the do gooders have you in alcholics anonymous..
Good post ha,ha.


----------



## dlriggins

Welch's grape frozen red
dandelion peach... sweetened with honey 
fresh strawberry... best flavor to date
did the first racking on sour cherry today....tastes like cherry tart with a kick
cran-grape small batch used yeast sediment from cherry above about 1/2 gal


----------



## tonyt

*What I've made so far 4.0*

Bottled:
Brunello WE limited---------------------Amarone WE international
Super Tuscan WE Crushendio-----------Petite Verdot WE Limited (Bronze)
Montepulciano WE Inter (Silver)--------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Petite Verdot WE limited---------------Trapani Sicillian Syrah RJS EP
Amarone MM Meglioli (Silver)-------------Skeeter Pee
Bourg Royal Blanc, MM Stirling-----------Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select
Rosso Fortisimo CC Limited--------------Amarone with Grape Pack MMM (Silver X2)
Rojo Intenso w/ Raisins MM Megioli (Bronze) ------Brunello WE limited Release
TORO (Tempranillo Grenache) RJS RQ (Silver) ----Yakima Syrah w/grape pack, CC Showcase
Brunello, RJS Cru Select (bronze, Silver) ------------------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Cabernet/Shiraz Australian, MM Renaissance (Bronze) ---- Petit Verdot with grape pack, WE
Chardonnay - Australian, MM Renaissance ---- Riesling Ice Wine style, WE (Silver)
Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select --- Rubio blend of Valpolicella & Rosso Fortisimo
Nero D'Avola with grape pack, We ... Rosso Fortisimo - w/Grape Pack CC Showcase
Nebbiolo, CC, LR .........................Montepulciano, MM Renaissance
Matador Trio (Temparanillo, Cabernet, Monastrell) WE, LE 
Amarone w/superpack CC Showcase . . . .Yakima Pinot Gris, CC Showcase 
Super Tuscan RJS Winery w/skins . . . Tannat/Merlot
Red Mt. Trio #1 (Cab, Syrah, Merlot) CC, LR
Red Mt. Trio #2 (Cab, Syrah, Merlot) CC, LE
Rosso D Avola, MM Ren. . . . . . New Zealand Pinot Noir, RJS EP
Chardonnay del Vineto MMMeg . . . . Brunello, WE SI w/skins
WE Eclipse Cabernet Sauv. . . . CC LR Sangiovese/Cabernet
Amarone, MMM . . . . . . 

In Vidal barrels
Valpolicella Ripassa, RJS Cru Select
Super Tuscan RJS Winery
Cold Stabilizing:
Rojo Intensio MMMeg
Aging in carboy:
Montepulciano WE Int.
Nebbiolo WE LE
Shiraz CC Showcase
Brunello RJS Cru Select
Clearing:
Yakima Syrah, CC SC
Primary / Secondary:

On deck:
Nero D'Avola w/grape pack, WE
Tempranilla Granacha, CC LR, Dec.
On order:
Chardonnay del Veneto, MMM LE, Jan.
Shiraz Grenache, CC LR, Jan.
Amarone, MMM LE, Feb.
Cali. grand Red, CC LR, Mar.
Old Vine Zinfandel, MMM LE, Mar.


----------



## jamesngalveston

That is impressive tonyt.


----------



## bstnh1

Just finished a WE Vieux Chateau du Roi and set it aside to bulk age. It tasted great - it's very drinkable even at this stage. Anyone have experience with this kit? Seems like it's gonna be an early drinker.


----------



## Fordguy

Just bottled a Wine Expert, Vintners Reserve Shiraz. I have done several of this particular kit, it's my wife's favorite. I have tweaked it a bit, left out the oak, back sweetened and so forth. Hey the wife likes it.....you gotta go with what mama likes.


----------



## manitobawineo

Very new to this. 


Bottled:
Vintners Reserve Diablo Rojo

Carboy:
Legacy Pino Grigio

Next few kits already picked out: (would love your input)

Vintners Reserve Mezza Luna Red
Selection International Australian Cabernet Shiraz
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo with Crushed Grape Pack
Cheeky Monkey California Zinfandel/Shiraz
Vintners Reserve Angel Blanco


----------



## bstnh1

Bottled:

WE Selection Int'l. Italian Pinot Grigio (only 2 bottles left!)
WE Vintners Reserve Merlot (at 8 months, this is perfectly drinkable)
WE Island Mist Green Apple Riesling (Two bottles left - gonna boost the ABV next time)
WE Selection Int'l. Australian Chardonnay
WE Selection Int'l. French Cabernet Sauvignon
CC Washington Late Harvest Riesling - (Way too syrupy sweet for me!)
WE Selection Symphony
We Vieux Chateau du Roi
WE Selection Int'l. Chilean Sauvignon Blanc

In the works:

WE Selection Int'l. Chilean Pinot Noir

Scheduled:

WE Island Mist Green Apple Riesling (boosting the ABV on this batch a bit)
WE Selection Int'l. Italian Pinot Grigio (first batch disappeared even before it reached its peak)


----------



## sgx2

Apart from all the kit wines I've done, I've been enjoying doing lots of different country wines. Eventually I got some software to track what I was doing, which helped. Recently. I wrote up a quick replacement that was more portable and met my needs a little more closely. This is an extract from the batch report:

*Active Batches*
Batch Name - Varietal - Size
MacNab Ruby Cab - Ruby Cabernet - 5 Gal
Goat's Wild Blueberry II - Blueberry - 5 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry II - Cranberry - 5 Gal x 2 batches
Mystery Grape - Unknown Grape - 3 Gal
Second Goat - Cranberry - 2 Gal
Hachiya Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Vanilla Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
PC Apple Cider - 3 Gal
Gozdni Sadeži (Forest Fruit) - 1 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus Flower - 2 Gal
Howling Wolfberry - Goji Berry - 3 Gal
Dragon's Breath - Dragonfruit - 2 Gal

*Completed Batches*
Batch Name - Varietal - Size
Magic Peach - Peach Wine - 6 Gal
Blueberry: on skins - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Blueberry: juiced - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Cranberry Disaster - Cranberry Wine - 1 Gal
Goat's Wild Blueberry - Blueberry Wine - 6 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry - Cranberry Wine - 6 Gal x 2 batches
Apfelwein I - Apple Wine - 1 Gal
Currancy - Blackcurrant Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ia - Strawberry Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ib - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Sovereign - Sovereign Coronation - 3 Gal
May Day - Dandelion - 1 Gal
La Grenade - Pomegranate Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red II - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Dragon Blood I - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal
Mangonel I - Mango Wine - 5 Gal
Mangonel II - Mango Wine - 3 Gal
Meçai I - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai II - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai III - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Figment I - Fresh Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Grögg I - Lingonberry - 1 Gal
Ananas Ananas - Pineapple Wine - 1 Gal
Dried Elderberry I - Elderberry Wine - 3 Gal
Figment² - Fresh+Dried Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Fruit de l'Oponce - Pickly Pear Wine - 3 Gal
Cider-Pure Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
Cider-Cut Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
Bizzaro Burgundy - Pinot Noir - 5 Gal

I'll have to take some time to enter in the records for the wines I tracked with my other tool, and consult my notebook about any previous experiments...


----------



## chrisjw

As of 8/18/2013

*Aging:*

Winexert Eclipse Barolo, 
Mosti Mondiale Meglioli Barolo, 
Winexert Limited Edition Nebbiolo, 
Ken Ridge Limited Edition Melange a Trois, 
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan
RJS Winery Series Amarone

*Drinking:*

Mosti Nondiale Fresh Juice Amarone, 
RJS Limited Edition Trek, 
RJS En Premiere Carménère, 
RJS Winery Series Tempranillo, 
Winexpert Selection International Brunello, 
Winexert Island Mist Blueberry Pinot Noir, 
Winexert Twisted Mist Hard Lemonade, 
Skeeter Pee, 
Full Hard (Malt) Lemonade, 
Cornucopia Coconut Frascati
*
Finished*

Too hard to remember


----------



## comeauch

Still very new to this...

In the making

Dragon's Blood (6 Gal)
Banana Wine (1 Gal)
Apple Wine from juice (1 Gal)
Cider from juice (1 Gal)
Cranberry & Raspberry from juice (1 Gal)

Bottled

Welch's "Blush" (5 Gal Niagara + 1 Gal Concord)
WE - Chai Maison - Merlot (6 Gal)
Skeeter Pee (5 Gal)
Blackcurrant & Elderberry from juice (1 Gal)
Apple wine from 4# Gala, 4# Red Delicious (1 Gal)
Welch's Niagara (1 Gal)
WE - Chai Maison - Pinot Noir (6 Gal)


----------



## manitobawineo

Bottled 

Diablo Rojo 
Legacy Pinot Grigio
Cheeky Monkey Cabernet/Merlot/Garnacha

On deck
Diablo Rojo
Ken Ridge White Merlot


----------



## jamesngalveston

In primary: strawberry/cantaloupe...3 gallon
In secondary: strawberry, pineapple,mango and a heavy blackberry.
In waiting: blackberry port, mango,mulberry, mustang grape.
In clearing: 50 gallons dragon blood, blueberry blackberry,blackberry port.
Bottled: blackberry port, black berry, black berry heavy body,pineapple,
dragon blood tropical, 10 gallons normal dragon blood, mustang grape.
mulberry/blackberry..mango, pineapple,strawberry, and a black cherry blend, a white zin kit, for my sister...and some others i cant even recall...
and one mustang grape made the old fashion way...juice and sugar and has been ferment since 1st of july, maybe ready for christmas cheer.


----------



## Rocky

Thought I would take an inventory of what I have in bulk aging:

11 gallons Coastal White (Just a nice light white for afternoons for my Bride and Daughter)
7.5 gallons Carmenere
20 gallons Sangiovese/Cabernet Sauvignon Blend
15 gallons Barolo
10 gallons Zinfandel Royal
16.5 gallons Rosso Magnifico (My name for a "mistake." I thought I had purchased 3 six gallon buckets: Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon & Sangiovese to make a "Super Tuscan". Turns out I got 2 Sangiovese and 1 Cabernet Sauvignon so I went with that blend. It is promising.)
6 gallons Valpolicella 

I have 47 cases of green bottles and 10 cases of clear bottles, so I had better get to it!

On deck I have 3 kits of WE Selection Pinot Grigio and 1 kit of WE Eclipse Zinfandel. That should keep me off the streets until Fall.


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang rocky, you been busy...I wish i could get more clear bottles...


----------



## irateadidas

Just getting in to this. 

12 gal strawberry 
10 gal muscadine
12 gal apple
6 gal merlot


----------



## midnightsolace

Well, just today we inoculated a 1 gallon batch of blueberry wine. I wish we could have done more, but the blueberries came from my girlfriend's parents' property, and we want to surprise them with a bottle of wine made from their own blueberries. So in the interest of keeping it "pure" we kept this batch small! =)


----------



## beardy

Aging:
3 gallons Apricot
1 gallon Apple (from concentrate)

Bottled:
3 gallons Skeeter Pee

In Primary:
5 1/2 gallons Dragon Blood

It's not the QUANTITY... (insert sad music here)


----------



## Gwand

Wow Rocky, do you own a retail wineshop? That is some inventory. I just started making wine this month. I am bulk aging the eclipse Cabernet Sauvignon. Tonight I started the primary fermentation on the WE Nero d'avola. My goal is to make five kits successfully and then try working with juice or frozen must. I am a big fan of most Italian grapes. How are your Italian wines coming along. Is there any particular juice bucket you would recommend? Were the Italian grapes that you used grown in California? Thanks.


----------



## Wine_Wayne

Bottled:
6 gallons of Carmenere (Cellar Classic) - Turned out well, very full body
6 gallons of Strawberry Riesling (Orchard Breezin) - I added Alexander's muscat concentrate to increase alcohol % from 7% to 11%, it has a nice flavor and I like it but there is a lot of sugar. I recommend only adding 75% of F-pack
2 gallons of sangria - Not bad for $1.50 a bottle but not great
6 gallons of spiced apple wine - eh, not my best
5 gallons of Moscato (WineExpert) - Very nice, only added 75% of F-pack so it isn't overwhelmingly sweet.

In Process:
5 gallons Cabernet Sauvignon (from fresh Chilean Juice)
5 gallons Syrah (from fresh Chilean Juice)
5.5 fallons Muscat Sangria
6 gallons Rioja (Section International)

About to start:
6 gallons Merlot
8 gallons Cabernet Sauvignon
6 gallons Riesling
6 gallons of either Gewurztraminer or Muscat

all from juice


----------



## vernsgal

I love reading all the different wines everyone here is doing. And the quantity some of you have..Wow. One day I'll maybe find the time to do inventory here and post mine. 
Keep posting guys. It makes me feel a little less guilty about having to "buy just one more carboy"


----------



## Boatboy24

*Finished:*
Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12 - Gone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26/12
2012 Peach from fresh fruit – Bottled 5/26/13
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bottled 1/26/13
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Bottled 12/28/12
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Bottled 6/8/13
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Bottled 11/10/12
Gingerbread Ale - bottled 10/22 - Gone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - Bottled 05/29/13
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet - Bottled 6/16/13
3 Gal Dragon Blood - Bottled 05/26/13
CC 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio (#2) - Bottled 7/25/13
Brooklyn Brew Shop "Bruxelles Black" Ale - Bottled 2/5/13
WE Eclipse NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc - Bottled 4/5/13
Northern Brewer "Caribou Slobber" Brown Ale - Bottled
Brooklyn Brew Shop Summer Wheat – Bottled - Delicious!!

*Bulk Aging:*
Chilean Malbec from fresh juice and fruit
Chilean Carmenere from fresh juice and fruit

*In Vadai Barrels:*
KenRidge LR Califiornia Grand Red - In Vadai #2
EP Amarone - In Vadai #1

*Fermenting/Clearing:*
EP Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir - Clearing
MM Renaissance Aussie Chard - In secondary (barrel fermented primary)
Blueberry Port from fresh fruit - In secondary
RJS Black Forest Port - In secondary


*On Deck:*
2013 CA Petite Syrah (Amador Gold - fresh grapes)
2013 Valpolicella (Italian juice bucket)
2013 Peach from fresh fruit (peaches in freezer)
Brooklyn Brew Shop “RyePA” and Bourbon Dubbel
Eclipse Piedmont Barolo


----------



## Rocky

Gwand said:


> Wow Rocky, do you own a retail wineshop? That is some inventory. I just started making wine this month. I am bulk aging the eclipse Cabernet Sauvignon. Tonight I started the primary fermentation on the WE Nero d'avola. My goal is to make five kits successfully and then try working with juice or frozen must. I am a big fan of most Italian grapes. How are your Italian wines coming along. Is there any particular juice bucket you would recommend? Were the Italian grapes that you used grown in California? Thanks.


 
Gwand, sorry, I did not see your reply and questions until today.

You really started out with a couple of great kits! I commend you for going with the good kits from the beginning. In my opinion, it is a bad strategy to start with the "low end" kits. I have made the Nero D'Avola and it was a favorite. 

The juice buckets that I have used were from three area locations; Italy, Chile and California. I did not see a lot of difference in them as far as the quality of juice is concerned. All were very good. The only thing I would recommend is to get the juice as soon as possible when they become available. I have had a couple of problem buckets that were well into fermentation when I purchased them. The wine still turned out okay but it was a struggle to get there.

I have made wine from grapes from California and New York only. I have never purchased grapes from outside the United States. My California wines were Zinfandel/Muscat blended 3:1 and Cabernet Sauvignon. In New York I made Delaware and Vidal Blanc from grapes grown locally. (I lived near Rochester at the time)

When I retired and moved to Ohio, I sold a lot of my wine making equipment, thinking I would not get back into the practice. I still have one press but I sold a press, my crusher, working barrels, wine barrels, a great pump/filter system and a number of carboys. It was here that I tried kits for the first time and was impressed with the results. I had tried juice buckets in New York years ago and the wine was only so-so. I think both kits and buckets have improved greatly. I have never tired frozen must and I would expect that the wine would be similar to wine made from fresh grapes.


----------



## Gwand

I started making wine this summer with the help of this forum. Thanks so much.

Clarifying
Nero d'Avola with grape skins (WE kit)

Bulk aging
Cab Sav with grape skins (Eclipse kit)

On deck for September 9th
Savignon blanc (Eclipse kit)

On deck for October
Fresh montepulciano juice

I was going to wait to use fresh juice until I completed 5 kits successfully but I got to excited.


----------



## Boatboy24

Gwand: I did the Eclipse Sauv Blanc early this year. It's excellent.


----------



## CBell

*In the Bottle:*
6 Gallons Dragon Blood
6 Gallons Skeeter Pee
6 Gallons Kiwi Melon Pino Grigio
6 Gallons Green Apple Gewurztraminer

*Bulk Aging:*
5 Gallons Pomegranate Welches
5 Gallons Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon
3 Gallons Spiced Apple Wine

*Fermenting/Clearing/Still in The Works:*
6 Gallons Dragon Blood
2 Gallons Dandelion
5 Gallons Skeeter Pee with hand-squeezed organic lemon juice
5 Gallons Vino Italiano Barolo
6 Gallons Blueberry Skeeter Pee

Total: 61 Gallons in 6 months. Not even CLOSE to being a problem with our wonderful guv'ment.


----------



## jamesngalveston

started 6 gallon batch for redandblack (strawberrie/blackberry,dragon blood.
started 3 gallon batch of kiwi/honeydew dragon blood.
started a 3 gallon batch of apple/raspberry dragon blood.
need to bottle 3 and 6 gallon pineapple.
clearing ,none
bulk aging , none
bottle aging 180 bottles of various dragon blood
30 bottle of black berry port.
4 bottles of fig


----------



## eblasmn9

Bottled:
WE IM Green Apple Riesling(gone)***********CC LR OV Mencia
WE WV Chilean Merlot (gone)*********RJS CS Brunello
WE SE Lodi 11 Cabernet Sauvignon****Cornucopia Tropical Riesling(gone)
MM Rennaissance Amarone**********WE WV California Trinity Red(gone)
RJS RQ Toro-Tempranillo/Grenache****WE VR Angel Blanco 
WE LE Primitivo*******************WE Chocolate Raspberry Port
WE SI Petite Verdot w/ skins*********CC LR Tannat/Merlot
WE LE 3 Continents Meritage-Red*****WE IM Green Apple Riesling 
WE LE Pacific Quartet**************WE Okanagan Peach Ice Wine
WE LE South African S. Blanc********WE VR Piesporter
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab******CC LR Bella Sonoma Pinot Noir
Cornucopia Tropical Riesling********* CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
WE LE Gruner Veltliner*************WE LE German Traminer Spatlese
CC LR Red Mountain Trio***********WE Twisted Mist Kit Hard Lemonade
WE Twisted Mist Kit Lime Margarita***WE SI Amarone w/ Skins
RJS WS Super Tuscan*************WE SE Sonoma Pinot Noir 
CC LR Sav Blanc/Chardonnay/Semillon*CC Chocolate Hazelnut Port 
WE IM Peach Apricot Chardonnay****CC LR California Nebbiolo
WE LE French Rose************** RJ Spagnols Coffee Port
WE Eclipse Riesling**************WE Chocolate Raspberry Port
CC Showcase Amarone***********CC Showcase Barberra
WE LE Petite Sirah/Zinfandel*******RJS RQ-Shiraz,Cabernet Sauvignon,petite verdot 
WE LE Matador Trio Red**********CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab****RJS ENP Carmenere

Primary: WE SI Brunello with skins

Secondary

Clearing: WE WV Sangiovese

Bulk Aging:
WE LE Aragones/ Cabernet Sauvignon
WE LE Riesling/Chenin Blanc
WE SI Nero D'avola with skins
WE Eclipse Pinot Noir
RJS Enp Super Tuscan

In Barrels:
1. Kenridge LE Sangioveses/Cabernet Sauvignon
2. WE LE Malbec/Bonarda

On Deck:

CC Showcase Yakima Syrah
CC Showcase Old Vine Zinfandel
RJ Spagnols Toasted Caramel Port
Kenridge LE Tempranillo/Garnacha
WE LE South African Shiraz/Cab
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir

On Order
KR LE Grand Red II
RJS RQ Monastrell/Petit Verdot


----------



## Gwand

Eblasmn9, which of your kits made the biggest red? I love big red wine. Thanks, gwand


----------



## Neeshac

*Peach, Apple and Strawberry*

My peach was good, so I am told. It is almost all gone. I had to hide some for me! I have apple that is clearing, and some Strawberry I just racked to the carboy. So what shall I make next? Decisions decisions....Might try some Skeeter Pee.


----------



## suecasa

*Here's what's in the Sue Casa Cellar*

1-WineXpert Shiraz ... bottled
2-WineXpert Coastal Red ... gone
3-Dragons Blood ... bottled .. Gone
4-WineXpert Coastal White .. bottled
5-LE Spanish Matador Trio .. Bottled. Omg fabulous..hoarding
6-DB Especial .. with oak, banana, raisin - gone
7- IM green apple Riesling ... bottled..almost gone
8-Grand Cru Malbec- with wineskin- bottled but waiting for anniversary to open
9-Cornucopia Coconut Frascati - disappearing
10-Diamonte Dk Chocolate Orange- bottled
11-Danger Dave strikes again - original recipe -bottled
12-Grand Cru Aussi Cab-Sauv - bottled
13-Vino Italiano - Barolo - 5 gal - Amazon win! bottled
14-IM green apple Riesling ... again .. bottled, gifts
15-Cornucopia Red Raspberry Pinot ... bottled- tastes like cough medicine! blech
16-Mosti Mondiale Barolo-all juice -bottled
17-Vino Italiano Verdicchio -bottled
18-MM Vinifera - Amarone-bottled
19-MM Renaissance Castel del Papa
20-Vino Italiano Zinfandel Blush
In Waiting:
WE Coastal White 
GC Cab-Sauv 
GC Gewurztraminer
Mosti Vinifera Soave
GC Vieux Chateau du Roi


----------



## suecasa

To those of you that use this board to link back for your signature ... how do you give the link back a title instead of the actual link??


----------



## WI_Wino

suecasa said:


> To those of you that use this board to link back for your signature ... how do you give the link back a title instead of the actual link??



Use the "Insert Link" button (has the icon of the earth adn a chain link). Enter in your URL. This will auto paste in an URL tag and have text highlight. The highlighted text is what the title of your link is. It defaults to the URL that you entered. You can type anything you want.

For instance in my signature, I have a "My wines" link. I clicked the insert link button, copied & pasted in my URL, clicked OK, and then replaced the highlighted text with "My wines".


----------



## eblasmn9

Gwand said:


> Eblasmn9, which of your kits made the biggest red? I love big red wine. Thanks, gwand



Hi gwand, I love a big red too. The biggest reds I have made so far that are not limited edition kits are several with grape packs including: Cellar Craft Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon, Cellar Craft Showcase Rosso Fortissimo, Cellar Craft Showcase Amarone, RJ Spagnols Super Tuscan, Winexpert Selection International Amarone with skins, Winexpert Selection International Petite Verdot with skins. I expect the Winexpert Nero D'avola with skins, Winexpert Brunello with skins and the Cellar Craft Yakima Syrah are going to be very good also.


----------



## Gwand

Thanks Earl. Which Amarone kit did you like better?


----------



## eblasmn9

Hi Gwand. When I made the Winexpert Amarone, I didn't tweak it at all. The Cellar Craft Amarone is a different story. It has a heavy Joeswine influence. Check out the thread of him making the Winexpert Amarone. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/when-good-wines-g-ne-bad-29481/index47.html#post445383
The Cellar Craft came with a nice 2.6 liter grape pack. I added a pound of raisins to the secondary as well as untoasted American oak powder and Tancor cru tannins. I switched out the ec1118 yeast with a BM45 to bring out varietal characteristics better. I used GoFerm as a yeast starter and mid fermentation used Fermaid K as yeast nutrient. Right now it has been in the Vadai barrel for a month.
The cellar craft is still young at 5 months, but has no harsh green young taste. It is very very good right now. I am going to resist drinking it until it is probably 18 months old. The Winexpert is 14 months old and doesn't have the mouth feel or the bold taste characteristics.
I will make the Winexpert Amarone again using the same techniques I used on the Cellar Craft Amarone. I think the results will be closer.


----------



## bchilders

Today I plan to start a 5gl batch of apple. Using fresh Gala apples I purchased while visiting Richmond VA.


----------



## vernsgal

ok so I finally had found the time to type this up.

Kits I’ve made
Vieux Chateau D Roi 
Bordailles Rouge 
Merlot 
White California Zinfendel (Vino Del Vida) 
Chilean Malbec (Grand Cru) 
Barolo (Vino Del Vida) 
Chilean Trek 
Chilean Cab Merlot 
Australian Shiraz
High Tail Cal. Merlot 
High Tail Cab. Sauv 
Syrah
Shiraz 
Cab/Shiraz/Merlot
Amarone
Rosso Grande 
Valpolicella
Spanish Tempranillo
Meritage
Tangerine/Lemon Sauv. Blanc
Cab. Sauv
Cab. Shiraz
Blackberry Merlot Mist
White Merlot
Raspberry White Zinfandel
Grande Shiraz
Chianti
Green Apple Mist
Exotic Fruit Mist


Juice
French Colombard 
Barbera 

Bottled Fruit/ Aging
Dragon Blood
Banana 
Apricot Sauv.Blanc
Blueberry

In Secondary
Blackberry
Blackberry/Raspberry
BerryCherry
Raspberry Melomel
Mango/Peach


----------



## wood1954

Currently making:
Blueberry
Elderberry
Blackberry
Cherry
CC Red Mtn Cabernet
WE Sangiovese
Plum
St.Croix grapes

Aging:
WE Stags Leap Merlot
Cherry
Strawberry
Raspberry
Wild Plum
WE Mezza Luna Red
WE Mezza Luna white
Pear
Apple
Blueberry/Pom
Various Welchs concoctions
WE D'Avola
WE Valpolicella
WE Lodi Ranch Cab Sauvg.
Blackcherry


----------



## goldntroll

I just started a batch of Kumquat ( 5 gal + must approx 5.5 to 6 gal ) I am trying it as Kumquat only with thinly sliced fruit, my second batch ( 5 gal ) will be the juices only ( I will use my Jack la lane juicer, no pulp and no seeds or rinds ) Only juice extract.

My jumbo black berries did not do so well this year ( to hot... dried the fruit ), but I have peaches, berries from my garden from last year (frozen) fridge broke gotta make before I spoil it all. 

maybe mango/peach/kumquat mix this year on a small batch run.

I will try to post the recipe if it works .....if not all you will see is .......YUUUUUUk, phetoui, barf on the updates


----------



## earnied

*Blueberry*

Just had the last rack on a fresh fruit Blueberry. It is very good, blueberry nose and slightly sweet..TS Karen may have me sampling this weekend.


----------



## jamesngalveston

bottling some apple blush, and starting a tropical dragon blood,and racking some blackberry table wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, it is a modest start, but ya gotta start somewhere!

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec

*Bulk aging:*
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo

*Clearing:*
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz 

*Secondary:*
N/A

*Primary:*
N/A

*On Deck:*
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot 
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec


----------



## reefman

update to my list 11-23-2013

Finished:
1. Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit - 6 gallons
2. Niagara - Walkers hotpack juice - 5 gallons
3. Wine Expert Riesling Ice Style Wine(kit) - 3 gallons
Aging:
4. Original Skeeter Pee (Lon's recipe) - 5 gallon
5. Candy Cane - 6 gallons - will be ready at Christmas

In the works:
6. Sangria- Zinfandel blush WE kit - 6 gallons
7. Cranberry-lime Skeeter pee - 5 gallons
8 & 9. bought 2 Cornucopia Tropical Riesling kits.
10. Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit. Liked it so much I am making another.
11. Cornucopia , White Coconut Frascati.
12. Concord from grapes - 3 gallons.

In my head:
13. DB peach
14. Dave's TBDB
_________________ 
__________________
_________________
Doug K

What I have made:


----------



## bchilders

This past summer:
Bottled:
---2012 Carmenere I made from fresh grapes and juice from Chile purchase in the spring of 2012. **Took 3rd place at the NC state fair this week** 
---a trial batch of strawberry. 
Secondary: 
--6gl batch of apple started from 30lbs of fresh apples. 
Aging:
---Double batch of Zin
---6gl Merlot/Cab blend


----------



## Sammyk

Started Chocolate strawberry and Blueberry Port, both from fresh fruit that was frozen from this past summer.


----------



## Poni

This year i did:
Strawberry
Mead
Red raspberry mead
Pear mead
Pear 
Concord
Cayuga
Niagara
Sagiovese from a pail
Apple
Red raspberry
Yellow raspberry

I plan to do a 10g batch of cranberry, which everyone loves, along with maybe. Cranberry mead. That is if i can get the wife on board, if i do these last two batches, i will have broken the 100 gallon mark. Finally i will have a wine making problem! Yes!


----------



## haboohunter

*havent posted 4 awhile*

well sorry about that,,I finished up a smokehouse big enough to hang 150 hog in with space left over so when a buddy got his moose we had to do jerky and ribs ,,that took a week and I salted the hide for 2 weeks stretched it on a 8'x12' frame and started scraping it down so that's good for a 6 pac every night ,,I started 45 gals of blackberry wine the first of Aug and have racked it 3x,,just do a taste and add sugar and let it go back to work,,We cut 3 cords of junk standing pine for the firepit this winter and 1 cord of oak and maple for the shed,, I moved around 6 trailer loads of sandy lome up to the garden and filled in some low spots and deer season started today so im going to be busy till I get my deer,,I realy did not meen to ignore you guys but retirement sucks


----------



## jamesngalveston

i wish i had that....would love to smoke a whole pig.


----------



## dwhite53

Right now:

2 gallons show mead in secondary

1 gallon Welch's white grape / raspberry in primary.

2.5 gallons in primary made with Alexanders Pinot Grigio concentrate with 2 cans Welch's concord concentrate plus corn sugar to 1.094. Wish I'd skipped the concord and only did 2 gallons.

All the Best,
D. White


----------



## sour_grapes

Put snow tires on my wife's GFs car, cooked a nice braised lamb shoulder chop... I may yet rack the amarone I have clearing...


Edit: Ooops, I thought this was the "what are you doing today" post....


----------



## bchilders

Picking up 2 pails of Barbera juice today so they will be my next two batches. Hoping to start primary by the weekend.


----------



## ffmd212

5 Gallons of concord, and 5 Gallons of Cab. with a MLF Will rack both this week and bottle in time for Christmas, I hope


----------



## millwright01

*Bottled these:
*
WE Selections White Merlot Nov. 2007
Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot Feb 2008
Niagara Mist Blue Pom White Merlot Apr 2008
Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay Apr 2008
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot June 2008
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir Nov 2008
WE Selection Ltd. Edition New Zealand Merlot Jan 2009
Niagara Mist Strawberry White Zinfandel Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot July 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2010
Costco Vino Europa Merlot March 2010
WE Selection International White Zinfandel May 2010
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir June 2010
Skeeter Pee June 2010
Costco Vino Europa Cab (with raisins) Sept 2010
Kenridge Showcase Primitivo/Syrah Sept 2010
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2011
RJ Spagnols En Primeur Australian Shiraz Apr 2011
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz Apr 2011
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Nov 2011
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2012
RJS Cellar Classics White Zinfandel Feb 2012
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Feb 2012
Rhubarb/Berry from juice June 2012
Kenridge Showcase Collection Spanish Cabernet Sauvignon July 2012
RJS EP Amarone Aug 2012
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2013
Alexander and Sons Merlot Juice Bucket March 2013
Cheeky Monkey Australian Shiraz Apr 2013
Cheeky Monkey Chilean Malbec Apr 2013
WE LE Italian Nebbiolo Nov 2013
WE World Vineyard Australian Shiraz Nov 2013
WE LE Malbec Bonarda 

*Waiting to start these:

*2013 LE South African Shiraz/Cab
Grand Cru Malbec


*Primary or Secondary:
*


*Bulk aging:
*
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz
Niagara Mist Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz (yes 2 of them)
Kenridge Showcase Amarone
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot


----------



## TommBomb

Just Bottled...
RJS EP California Cab
Dragons Blood
WineXpert Chocolate raspberry Port


Aging In Carboys...
RJS EP Super Tuscan
RJS EP Riesling Gewurztramminer
Pear/White grape
Strawberry
Blueberry Pomegrenate
Chokecherry

On the rack...
CC Bergamais
WineXpert Australian Shiraz


----------



## 3274mike

5 gal red raspberry, 5 gal blackberry, 5 gal concord grape, 2 gal skeeter mixed blended something, and 1 gallon chocloate raspberry


----------



## Boatboy24

*Finished:*
Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12 - Gone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26/12
2012 Peach from fresh fruit – Bottled 5/26/13
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bottled 1/26/13
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Bottled 12/28/12
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Bottled 6/8/13
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Bottled 11/10/12
Gingerbread Ale - bottled 10/22 - Gone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - Bottled 05/29/13
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet - Bottled 6/16/13
3 Gal Dragon Blood - Bottled 05/26/13
CC 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio (#2) - Bottled 7/25/13
Brooklyn Brew Shop "Bruxelles Black" Ale - Bottled 2/5/13
WE Eclipse NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc - Bottled 4/5/13
Northern Brewer "Caribou Slobber" Brown Ale - Bottled
Brooklyn Brew Shop Summer Wheat – Bottled - Delicious!!
MM Renaissance Aussie Chard - 10/2/13
Kenridge Showcase LR California Grand Red(#1) - Bottled 10/2/13

*Bulk Aging:*
Chilean Malbec from fresh juice and fruit
EP Amarone
RJS Black Forest Port

*In Vadai Barrels:*
EP Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir - In Vadai #2
Chilean Carmenere from fresh juice and fruit - In Vadai #1

*Fermenting/Clearing:*
Blueberry Port from fresh fruit - Clearing
2013 CA Petite Syrah - MLF (Amador Gold - fresh grapes)
2013 Valpolicella - MLF (Italian juice bucket)
Eclipse Piedmont Barolo - In secondary


*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Yakima Syrah
2013 Peach from fresh fruit (peaches in freezer)
Brooklyn Brew Shop “RyePA” and Bourbon Dubbel


----------



## UBB

I haven't posted in this thread in awhile:

What's currently aging in various states:

Super Tuscan
Malbec
Red Mountain Trio
Cabernet
North Coast Red
________________
Blueberry
Blackberry
Cherry
Cranberry
Strawberry
LaCrescent


----------



## 3274mike

have a bach of white niagra and concord started with
1 bushel white niagra and approx 1 lb concord in primary with starting sg of 1.070 using lavin ec-1118


----------



## earnied

*Cranberry Chianti*

Finishing our Christmas wine. Cranberry Chianti. We give it as a gift to good friends


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Never posted here!!! I have so little, started my first batch of choke cherry/apple 8/13, So in bulk aging, I have above mentioned, plum, and apple. I've bottled a quad berry dragon's blood. Fermenting is a carrot/raisin. There is rhubarb thawing, I'll add sugar and pectin enzyme to it today. Also today I'll start another DB using only blackberries and frozen concentrate concord grape juice! Bought the cranberries yesterday to make Cran/Apple with apples already in freezer, have more rhubarb and concord grapes in the freezer waiting on me! And I thought fabric was my only addiction!


----------



## reefman

earnied said:


> Finishing our Christmas wine. Cranberry Chianti. We give it as a gift to good friends



earnied,
Was that *Cranberry Chianti dry or sweet?*


----------



## Jamie

Grand Cru International - South African Pinotage 

And 

Cru Select - Australian Cabernet/Shiraz/Merlot 

Both stabilized and awaiting clearing in the carboys  

Next up is going to be the CCWS Italian Super Tuscan due to all the rave reviews here


----------



## mangojack

^ 6gal Blueberry 3 gal Cherry
6 gal red raspberry 3 gals rose hip
6 gal rhubarb 2 gals banana
6 black berry 7 gal wild plum
5 gal blueberry
2gal Raisin Rice
2 gals sweet corn


----------



## olusteebus

Today I racked out of primary a skeeter Pee with one 32 ounce bottle of lemon juice and20 cans of white grape and peach concentrate. It is less than a week old so it is too acidic now. Probably be pretty good in a month or so.


----------



## joebazz

*2 kits going now*

I have a Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot with Grape Skins in the carboy clearing,and a Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon with Grape Skins in the fermenter bucket.These are the first 2 batches I have made in over 15 years.Much has changed since I last made some wine.


----------



## bstnh1

joebazz said:


> I have a Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot with Grape Skins in the carboy clearing,and a Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon with Grape Skins in the fermenter bucket.These are the first 2 batches I have made in over 15 years.Much has changed since I last made some wine.



I restarted last year after a 30 year hiatus. In my case, everything changed from way back when.


----------



## travalar

I just began fermenting in late 2012 with our backyard zin vines and kind of went nutz. I think it gets under your skin. I haven't really drank anything yet, but it's sure fun watching it sit there.

10 GALS APPLE
3 GALS 2012 PEACH
6.5 GALS 2013 PEACH
10 PERSIMMON
5 IN THE FERMENTER PRESENTLY
5 GALS ORANGE
1 GAL RAISIN
7 GALS ZIN
7 GALS SYRAH
5 GALS CAB
3 GALS MEAD


----------



## fabrictodyefor

travalar said:


> I just began fermenting in late 2012 with our backyard zin vines and kind of went nutz. I think it gets under your skin. I haven't really drank anything yet, but it's sure fun watching it sit there.



You need some help taste testing?


----------



## berk4422

*I've been busy*

Since I ventured into this sport, I've been pretty busy with more work ahead. I've some drinking to do 

Pitched	/Bottled	Kit Name
12-Oct	2-Dec	Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot
18-Oct	10-Dec	Eclipse Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel 
17-Oct	6-Dec	Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling 
22-Oct	29-Nov	Winexpert Selection International Italian Montepulciano 
8-Nov	9-Dec	Selection Speciale Riesling Ice Wine
15-Nov	17-Dec	Selection Speciale Port Premium 12L

16-Nov	8-Jan	ITALIAN PIEDMONT BAROLO STYLE 
23-Nov	15-Jan	Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
13-Dec	feb Selection International Spanish Tempranillo 
13-Dec	feb ECLIPSE BAROSSA VALLEY SHIRAZ 

20-Dec	feb RJ Spagnols En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan Wine Making Kit	
ordered / feb	RJ Spagnols RQ 2014 Australia Shiraz Viognier - December
ordered / apr Winexpert LE2013 Pacific Quartet - February
ordered / may RJ Spagnols RQ 2014 Spain Monastrell Petit Verdot - March
ordered / may	RJ Spagnols RQ 2014 Italy Nero D'Avola - March
ordered / june	Winexpert LE2013 Red Mountain Washington Cabernet Merlot - April


----------



## CNMDesign

Julie said:


> This is what I have been busy doing:
> 
> *Primary*
> 5 gallon Blackberry
> 5 gallon Black Raspberry
> 5 gallon Muscat
> 3 gallon Carlos
> *Secondary*
> 3 gallon Muscadine Red
> 3 gallon Apple
> 5 gallon Catawba
> 5 gallon Niagara
> 5 gallon Edelweiss
> 5 gallon Brianna
> 5 gallon Fredonia
> 1 gallon Apple/Strawberry/Kiwi6 gallon Chardonnay
> 6 gallon Riesling
> *Aging*
> 1 gallon Peach, spiced
> 3 gallon Concord
> 6 gallon Chardonnay
> 6 gallon Riesling
> 6 gallon Malbec
> 3 gallon Elderberry
> 3 gallon Elderberry Blush
> 
> *Already made*
> Apple spice
> Banana pepper/white grape/raspberry
> Blackberry
> Blackberry oaked
> Blackberry/Raspberry Mead
> Black Currant
> Blueberry/Pomegrante
> Bronze
> Candy Cane w/chocolate
> Cabernet Sauvignon
> Catawba
> Cherry - montmorency & bing
> Cherry - Sweet/sour cherries
> Cherry blush
> Cherry - Bing
> Cherry - Montmorency cherries
> Concord
> Concord/Sweet Cherry
> Concord/cherry
> Concord/cranberry
> Cran-Grape
> Elderberry/cherry/chokecherry
> Elderberry - full body
> Elderberry - blush
> Elderberry - blush, kegged
> Elderberry/Cherry
> Foch
> Gewurtz
> habernaro hot pepper/white grape
> Hot Pepper -Cayenne & Hungarian Hot
> Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot
> Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet
> JAO Mead
> LH Vignoles
> Malbec
> Montepulciano
> Muscato (addd oranges)
> Moscato
> Muscadine Bronse/Carlos
> Muscadine red
> Muscadine-noble
> Muscadine Red/Noble blend
> Niagara
> Orange/pinapple/apple
> Orchard Breezin Blueberry Shiraz
> PartyWine
> Peach
> Pear
> Plum Bell
> Pumpkin pie spice
> Raspberry
> Raspberry Blush
> Red Raspberry/Blackberry Mead
> Reisling
> Rougeon
> Sauvignon Blanc
> Skeeter Pee/Muscadine slurry
> Skeeter Pee - kegged
> Skeeter Pee, pear slurry
> Skeeter Pee, elderberry slurry
> Starburst jellybean
> Summer Breeze
> Tropical Fruit
> Watermellon/strawberry
> Welch's Strawberry Breeze
> Welch's White Grape & Peach concentrate
> Welch's White Grape & Raspberry
> Zinfindal
> Zinfindal/Pomegrante
> *Cheese Aging*
> 4 pounds farmhouse cheddar
> 3 pounds montery jack
> 
> WOW, I never listed everything before, By George, I impressed myself!
> 
> Juile




What is your bottle count?


----------



## Terri

I have to go find out what this skeeter pee is, makes me laugh.

We have bottled all Orchard Breezin'

Blackberry Merlot - our first kit
Raspberry White Zinfandal
Strawberry White Zinfandel
Black Cherry Pinot Nior
Raspberry Grapefruit Revolution
Orange Passion Fruit
Pomegrante Wildberry

Liked them all will not make the Black Cherry again, it was my least favorite. We just racked the Pomegrante Wildberry had a taste it seems very sweet. My fav tho is the Raspberry White Zin. Looking for some less sweet kits but not dry next.


----------



## jojabri

*Bottled:*
10 gallons - Concord from frozen
5 gallons - Niagara from frozen
10 gallons - Concord/Niagara Blend
23 gallons - Quad-berry Dragon Blood
5 gallons - Island Dragon (Tropical Dragon Blood variant)
5 gallons Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate
6 gallons Tropical White Grape Peach made DB Style for WMT Welch's competition
16 gallons Blackberry Dragon Blood
16 gallons Strawberry Dragon Blood
6 gallons Strawberry Jam
5 gallons Skittles Wine
3 gallons blueberry candy cane
6 Gallons Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate
10 gallons Blackberry DB

*
PRIMARY:*
10gal Quad-berry Dragon Blood


*SECONDARY or AGING:*
5 gallons chocolate caramel coffee
15 gal primarily pineapple with other tropical fruits
6 Gallons "Tea Pee" or Skeeter Tea... or something experimental like that.
5 gallon Skeeter Pee
4 gal Apple Cherry
4 gal blueberry Pomegranate


*The "To-Do" List: AKA What's In The Freezer & Cabinets*
* Jelly Beans for about 15 gal -3 Experimental Batches
* Skittles of 5 gal
* Wether's for 1 gal experimental - That could be Epic!


*The "Wish" List:*
Something banana? Dandelion, blackberry, pear, and/or honeysuckle (when they come into blooming again as I can gather these free locally) 

My hubby says he'll do a batch if it's a Malbec so I'm looking into a Malbec kit. Altough, a Moscato sounds good.


----------



## goldntroll

*Kumquat wine*

I think I did the KumQuat wine just right, I took a bottle of it up to the wine taste over here in So. Cal. did not tell them what it was, had good feed back as for taste and all WOOOOhooo. oh yeah

But it definitely was around 14 to 15 proof amber crystal clear only had to canter it 2 times, did a 5 gallon batch, one of my strongest yet.   

I understood it was not a favorite for others who tried to make kumquat wine ....ah but what the heck I got 100 l Lbs of the little slippery little buggers for free.... 

I used thinly sliced by using a slice Omatic .... so thin you could see though on newspaper.

My next batch will be KumQuat juices I used a jack la lane juicer .... boy did it make a mess in the kitchen dang juice foamed like it had rabies.


----------



## Julie

CNMDesign said:


> What is your bottle count?



Bout 700 bottled and bout another 200 to be bottled and then I have a few carboys that are still aging and two shelves in the freezer full of elderberries that I need to start.


----------



## jkrug

6 gal apple cin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jkrug

6 gal apple cinnamon
6 gal pinot gri
5 gal pinot noir
3 gal crasin
3 gal lemon
2 gal can spicy bell pepper

Planning to start
Pumpkin
Pineapple
BlackBerry
Cranberry
Riesling
Merlot

Been doing this for about 1.5 yrs and boy is it addictive.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ColemanM

Finally got around to my backyard harvest. 14 pounds of raspberries. Making a 5 gallon batch. Maybe 2 make it into port?


----------



## buckhorn

I just started this hobby in Sept. 2013 I started with a couple kits and now am experimenting and learning by doing some 1 Gal recipes. I hope to continue learning and improve my wines. 

*Future*
WinExpert Speciale Blackberry Port (3 Gal, 2010 vintage)
WinExpert Speciale Okanagan Peach Icewine (3 Gal, 2010 vintage)

*Planning*
Chocolate Covered Cherry Wine (1 Gal)
Dragon's Blood - Triple Berry, 2x Fruit (1 Gal)

*Primary*

*Secondary*
Cranberry-Cutie (Cranberry-Clementine) Wine (1 Gal) - Dec 2013
Dragon's Blood - Cranberry (1 Gal) - Dec 2013

*Bulk Aging*
Pumpkin Pie Wine (1 Gal) - Nov 2013
Dragon's Blood - Triple Berry (1 Gal) - Nov 2013

*Bottled*
WinExpert Speciale Chocolate Raspberry Port (3 Gal) - Sept 2013
WinExpert Island Mist Raspberry Peach Sangria (6 Gal) - Sept 2013


----------



## tonyt

What I've made 6.2
Bottled:
Brunello WE limited---------------------Amarone WE international
Super Tuscan WE Crushendio-----------Petite Verdot WE Limited (Bronze)
Montepulciano WE Inter (Silver)--------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance 
Petite Verdot WE limited---------------Trapani Sicillian Syrah RJS EP
Amarone MM Meglioli (Silver)-------------Skeeter Pee
Bourg Royal Blanc, MM Stirling-----------Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select
Rosso Fortisimo CC Limited--------------Amarone with Grape Pack MMM (Silver X2)
Rojo Intenso w/ Raisins MM Megioli (Bronze) ------Brunello WE limited Release
TORO (Tempranillo Grenache) RJS RQ (Silver) ----Yakima Syrah w/grape pack, CC Showcase
Brunello, RJS Cru Select (bronze, Silver) ------------------Rosso d'Avola MM Renaissance (Bronze) 
Cabernet/Shiraz Australian, MM Renaissance (Bronze) ---- Petit Verdot with grape pack, WE
Chardonnay - Australian, MM Renaissance ---- Riesling Ice Wine style, WE (Silver)
Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select (Silver)
Rubio blend of Valpolicella & Rosso Fortisimo (Bronze)
Nero D'Avola with grape pack, We ... Rosso Fortisimo - w/Grape Pack CC Showcase
Nebbiolo, CC, LR (Bronze) .........................Montepulciano, MM Renaissance
Matador Trio (Temparanillo, Cabernet, Monastrell) WE, LE 
Amarone w/superpack CC Showcase . . . .Yakima Pinot Gris, CC Showcase 
Super Tuscan RJS Winery w/skins . . . Tannat/Merlot
Red Mt. Trio #1 (Cab, Syrah, Merlot) CC, LR (Gold)
Red Mt. Trio #2 (Cab, Syrah, Merlot) CC, LE
Rosso D Avola, MM Ren. . . . . . New Zealand Pinot Noir, RJS EP
Chardonnay del Vineto MMMeg . . . . Brunello, WE SI w/skins
WE Eclipse Cabernet Sauv. . . . CC LR Sangiovese/Cabernet
Amarone, MMM . . . Rojo Intensio MMMeg
Valpolicella Ripassa, RJS Cru Select . . . . Super Tuscan RJS Winery
Rubio Blend (Valpolicella & Super Tuscan). . . . Montepulciano WE Int.
Nebbiolo WE LE . . . . . . . Yakima Shiraz CC Showcase
Brunello RJS Cru Select

In Vidal barrels:
Tempranilla Granacha, CC LR
Yakima Syrah, CC SC
Cold Stabilizing:
Aging in carboy:
Shiraz Grenache, CC LR, 
Nero D'Avola w/grape pack, WE
Cali. grand Red, CC LR,
Old Vine Zinfandel, MMM LE,
Clearing:
Amarone, MMM LE, Feb.
Primary / Secondary:
Yakima Shiraz CC Showcase
On deck:
Chardonnay del Veneto, MMM LE
Nero d’Avola, RJS LR 
Rosso Fortisimo, CC Showcase
Wish List:
Montepulciano WE
Super Tuscan RJS EP
Cabernet Sauv. WE Eclipse
Valpolicella Ripasso RJS Cru Select


----------



## derunner

*What I am Making*

Future

Ordered/On Deck

Primary Fermentation
Cranberry
Island Mist Peach Chardonnay
Orchard Breezin Green Apple Delight

Secondary Fermentation

Clearing

Bulk Aging
Skeeterpee - 16gal batch
Island Mist Green Apple Riesling
WE Vintners Piesporter
RJS' Winery Series Super Tuscan.
RJS Winery Series Napa Valley Stag Leap District Merlot
RJS Cru Platinum California Old Vine Zinfandel
RJS Cru Platinum Chilean Malbec
RJS Winery Series Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel
WE Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel
WE Selection Original Pinot Noir
WE Selection Original Chianti

Ready to Bottle

Bottled
WE Island Mist Pomagranate Zinfandel - gone
WE Vintners Piesporter - gone
WE Vintners Mezza Luna Red
WE Vintners White Zinfandel - gone
WE Chardonnay / Semillon - gone
WE Australian Riesling Traminer - gone
WE International Italian Pinot Grigio - gone
Dragon's Blood
Skeeter Pee
Island Mist Peach Chardonnay
Island Mist Green Apple Riesling
Cornucopia White Coconut Frascati
WE Selection International Australian Riesling Traminer
WE Selection Sauvignon Blanc
Island Mist Peach Chardonnay
WE Selection Chile Chardonnay
Cornucopia Blush Strawberry White Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red + grape skins and raisins
Apfelwein German Hard Cider
WE Selection French Rose


----------



## bstnh1

Boy, some of you guys make the 14 kits I've made look like child's play!


----------



## RobertChartier

Well, I am pretty new to this, but...

In Primary:
Ocean Breezin Blackberry Blast (6 gal)

In secondary
Dragons Blood (3 gal)
Raisin wine (5 Gal)

Aging
Apple Wine (4 gal)


----------



## sdelli

Just ordered two buckets of frozen Barbera must from M&M....
Just ordered a wine kit of Chocolate Orange Port for a summer drink....


----------



## wildvines

Newbie

In secondary :6gallon WE eclipse Pinot noir 

Dragon blood starting tonight
WE Cali cab/merlot next week


----------



## peaches9324

These are my most recent: grape blend wine and gooseberry sparkling. Grape blend is from Marquette grapes I had planted blended with grape concentrate I had bought from local supply store. The gooseberry sparkling is awesome! Very young only have two left to age but putting them aside for a couple years. Have a carboy of strawberry sparkling clearing in carboy and strawberry wine in secondary. going to make some more gooseberry sparkling soon. Its a bit tricky but a lot of fun to make sparkling wine! My next attempt is to brew a good beer. I also have a gallon of pear, 2 gallons of apple and another grape blend aging


----------



## Boatboy24

*Finished:*
Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12 - Gone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26/12
2012 Peach from fresh fruit – Bottled 5/26/13
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bottled 1/26/13
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Bottled 12/28/12
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Bottled 6/8/13
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Bottled 11/10/12
Gingerbread Ale - bottled 10/22 - Gone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - Bottled 05/29/13
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet - Bottled 6/16/13
3 Gal Dragon Blood - Bottled 05/26/13
CC 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio (#2) - Bottled 7/25/13
Brooklyn Brew Shop "Bruxelles Black" Ale - Bottled 2/5/13
WE Eclipse NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc - Bottled 4/5/13
Northern Brewer "Caribou Slobber" Brown Ale - Bottled
Brooklyn Brew Shop Summer Wheat – Bottled - Delicious!!
MM Renaissance Aussie Chard - 10/2/13
Kenridge Showcase LR California Grand Red(#1) - Bottled 10/2/13
RJS Black Forest Port - Bottled 11/27/13
En Primeur Amarone - Bottled 1/25/14

*Bulk Aging:*
2013 Chilean Malbec from fresh juice and fruit
2013 Blueberry Port from fresh fruit
2013 CA Petite Syrah - Amador Gold - fresh grapes
2013 Valpolicella - Italian juice bucket
En Primeur Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir

*In Vadai Barrels:*
Eclipse Piedmont Barolo - In Vadai #2
Chilean Carmenere from fresh juice and fruit - In Vadai #1

*Fermenting/Clearing:*
CC Showcase Yakima Syrah
Kenridge LR Tempranillo Garnacha
Brooklyn Brew Shop Bourbon Dubble

*On Deck:*
RJS Limited Release Torrontes
WE LR South African Shiraz Cabernet
Brooklyn Brew Shop "RyePA"


----------



## peaches9324

thought this hobby had me hooked but looks like you've been really busy!


----------



## Arkansan07

My most recent is a wild muscadine. The pic is 5 days ago before I added sparkloid, it is crystal clear now and going in bottles sat.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sdelli

Pitched the yeast today in my Barbera must!


----------



## joeswine

*the mix*

ARE YOU GOING TO TWEAK THIS BIG ITALIAN RED AND MAKE IT ALL IT CAN BE?


----------



## sdelli

Normal stuff.... Oak powder during primary... Malolactic... Barrel age.. Oak Tannin additions during aging... Any ideas you can give me that would help?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## sdelli

Looks like the yeast is loving life!


----------



## joeswine

*Adding to the mix*

diffidently would add some raisins in the secondary on this one....


----------



## sdelli

Thanks! Sounds good.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Charlesthewino

I'm just starting. 

The first batch was from both white and red grapes - gone

In Carboys:

Pear
Pear & grape mix
Apple, pear, orange & grape mix (sort of a Sangria)
Concord grape & orange
Cranberry & pomegranate



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## aidanparry

Starting my first ever batch today! Peach and Gorse Flower. Going to hold back on the Gorse flower a little as I only want a slight hint of it. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## sgx2

Apart from all the kit wines I've done, I've been enjoying doing lots of different country wines. Eventually I got some software to track what I was doing, which helped. Recently. I wrote up a quick replacement that was more portable and met my needs a little more closely. This is an updated extract from the batch report:

*Active Batches
Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
Goat's Wild Blueberry II - Blueberry - 5 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry II - Cranberry - 5 Gal x 2 batches
Mystery Grape - Unknown Grape - 3 Gal
Gozdni Sadeži - Forest Fruit - 1 Gal
Howling Wolfberry - Goji Berry - 3 Gal
Dragon's Breath - Dragonfruit - 2 Gal
Son of Meçai - AMçai - 3 Gal
Zinger! - Wild Berry Zinger (Herbal Tea) - 3 Gal
BluTwo - Blueberry - 3 Gal
Youngberry - Youngberry - 1 Gal
La Grenade II - Pomegranate - 1 Gal
kuru kayısı - Dried Apricot - 3 Gal
Mangue - Mango - 6 Gal

*Completed Batches
Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
Magic Peach - Peach Wine - 6 Gal
Blueberry: on skins - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Blueberry: juiced - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Cranberry Disaster - Cranberry Wine - 1 Gal
Goat's Wild Blueberry - Blueberry Wine - 6 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry - Cranberry Wine - 6 Gal x 2 batches
Apfelwein I - Apple Wine - 1 Gal
Currancy - Blackcurrant Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ia - Strawberry Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ib - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Sovereign - Sovereign Coronation - 3 Gal
May Day - Dandelion - 1 Gal
La Grenade - Pomegranate Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red II - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Dragon Blood I - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal
Mangonel I - Mango Wine - 5 Gal
Mangonel II - Mango Wine - 3 Gal
Meçai I - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai II - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai III - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Figment I - Fresh Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Grögg I - Lingonberry - 1 Gal
Ananas Ananas - Pineapple Wine - 1 Gal
Dried Elderberry I - Elderberry Wine - 3 Gal
Figment² - Fresh+Dried Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Fruit de l'Oponce - Pickly Pear Wine - 3 Gal
Cider-Pure Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
Cider-Cut Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
PC Apple Cider - 3 Gal
MacNab Ruby Cab - Ruby Cabernet - 5 Gal
Bizzaro Burgundy - Pinot Noir - 5 Gal
Second Goat - Cranberry - 2 Gal
Hachiya Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Vanilla Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus Flower - 2 Gal
Z2 - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Dragon Blood II - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal

I'll have to take some time to enter in the records for the wines I tracked with my other tool, and consult my notebook about any previous experiments...


----------



## beggarsu

(Editing list atm)


*Wines I have finished
*




*
Wines I am Making*


----------



## chris400

I have a apple/rasberry from concentrate about finished, a original skeeter pee thats ready and i have a original dragons blood working right now (this will be one i keep doing on a regular) thats my very first 3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## bstnh1

*Updated*

Bottled:

WE Selection Int'l. Italian Pinot Grigio (GONE)
WE Vintners Reserve Merlot (at 12 months, this is very good)
WE Island Mist Green Apple Riesling (GONE)
WE Selection Int'l. Australian Chardonnay
WE Selection Int'l. French Cabernet Sauvignon (18 mos., still improving)
CC Washington Late Harvest Riesling - (Way too syrupy sweet for me!)
WE Selection Symphony (Early drinker 7 mos.)
WE- Vieux Chateau du Roi
WE Selection Int'l. Chilean Sauvignon Blanc
WE-Selection Int'l. Chliean Pinot Noir

In the works:

WE Island Mist Green Apple Riesling (boosting the ABV on this batch a bit)
WE Selection Int'l. Italian Pinot Grigio (first batch disappeared even before it reached its peak)

Up next:

WE -Selection California Merlot
WE- Selection California Chardonnay
WE- Selection California Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## eblasmn9

Bottled:
WE IM Green Apple Riesling(gone)***********CC LR OV Mencia(gone)
WE WV Chilean Merlot (gone)*********RJS CS Brunello
WE SE Lodi 11 Cabernet Sauvignon****Cornucopia Tropical Riesling(gone)
MM Rennaissance Amarone**********WE WV California Trinity Red(gone)
RJS RQ Toro-Tempranillo/Grenache(gone)****WE VR Angel Blanco 
WE LE Primitivo*******************WE Chocolate Raspberry Port(gone)
WE SI Petite Verdot w/ skins(gone)*********CC LR Tannat/Merlot
WE LE 3 Continents Meritage-Red*****WE IM Green Apple Riesling(gone) 
WE LE Pacific Quartet**************WE Okanagan Peach Ice Wine
WE LE South African S. Blanc********WE VR Piesporter
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab******CC LR Bella Sonoma Pinot Noir
Cornucopia Tropical Riesling********* CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
WE LE Gruner Veltliner*************WE LE German Traminer Spatlese
CC LR Red Mountain Trio***********WE Twisted Mist Kit Hard Lemonade
WE Twisted Mist Kit Lime Margarita***WE SI Amarone w/ Skins
RJS WS Super Tuscan*************WE SE Sonoma Pinot Noir 
CC LR Sav Blanc/Chardonnay/Semillon*CC Chocolate Hazelnut Port 
WE IM Peach Apricot Chardonnay****CC LR California Nebbiolo
WE LE French Rose************** RJ Spagnols Coffee Port
WE Eclipse Riesling**************WE Chocolate Raspberry Port
CC Showcase Amarone***********CC Showcase Barberra
WE LE Petite Sirah/Zinfandel*******RJS RQ-Shiraz,Cab,petite verdot 
WE LE Matador Trio Red**********CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab****RJS ENP Carmenere
WE LE Aragones/ Cab************WE SI Nero D'avola with skins
WE LE Riesling/Chenin Blanc********WE WV Sangiovese
WE Eclipse Pinot Noir***Kenridge LE Sangioveses/Cabernet Sauvignon

Primary:KR LE Grand Red II

Secondary:KR LE Tempranillo/Garnacha

Clearing: Nothing

Bulk Aging:

CC Showcase Yakima Syrah
WE LE Malbec/Bonarda
WE SI Brunello with skins
RJ Spagnols Toasted Caramel Port
CC Showcase Old Vine Zinfandel
WE IM Green Apple Riesling
MMMeg LE Barolo with Raisins

In Barrels:
1. WE VR Mezza Luna Red
2. RJS Enp Super Tuscan

On Deck:

WE LE South African Shiraz/Cab
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
RJS RQ Monastrell/Petit Verdot
MMMeg LE Amarone with grape pack & raisins
RJ Spagnols Black Forest Port
MM REN Aussie Chardonnay
WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, it is a modest start, but ya gotta start somewhere! 

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz 

*Bulk aging:*
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot 

*Clearing:*
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot

*Secondary:*
WE Selection Viognier

*Primary:*
Dry and lonely...


*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec


----------



## suecasa

*Update ....*

1-WineXpert Shiraz ... bottled
2-WineXpert Coastal Red ... gone
3-Dragons Blood ... bottled .. Gone
4-WineXpert Coastal White .. bottled
5-LE Spanish Matador Trio .. Bottled. Omg fabulous..hoarding
6-DB Especial .. with oak, banana, raisin - gone
7- IM green apple Riesling ... bottled..gone
8-Grand Cru Malbec- with wineskin- bottled but waiting for anniversary to open
9-Cornucopia Coconut Frascati - disappearing
10-Diamonte Dk Chocolate Orange- bottled
11-Danger Dave strikes again - original recipe -bottled
12-Grand Cru Aussi Cab-Sauv - bottled
13-Vino Italiano - Barolo - 5 gal - Amazon win! bottled
14-IM green apple Riesling ... again .. bottled, gifts
15-Cornucopia Red Raspberry Pinot ... bottled- tastes like cough medicine!
16-Mosti Mondiale Barolo-all juice -bottled
17-Vino Italiano Verdicchio -bottled
18-MM Vinifera - Amarone-bottled
19-MM Renaissance Castel del Papa-bottled
20-Vino Italiano Zinfandel Blush-threw it out ... horrid!
21-GC Gewurztraminer - almost done
22-GC Vieux Chateau du Roi - almost done, similar to #19

In Waiting:
WE Coastal White 
GC Cab-Sauv 
IM Green Apple
Mosti Vinifera Soave


----------



## reefman

update to my list 4-21-2014

Finished:
1. Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit - 6 gallons
2. Niagara - Walkers hotpack juice - 5 gallons
3. Wine Expert Riesling Ice Style Wine(kit) - 3 gallons
4. Original Skeeter Pee (Lon's recipe) - 12 gallons
5. Candy Cane - 3 gallons
6. Concord from grapes - 3 gallons.
7. Sangria- Zinfandel blush WE kit - 6 gallons
8. Danger Dave's Triple Berry DB - 6 gallons

In the works:

Cornucopia Tropical Riesling - kits - 6 gallons
WE Island Mist Limeade - 6 gallons - 
Wild Berry White Zinfandel. 6 gallons - Summer Breezin kit. really liked the first kit.
Cornucopia , White Coconut Frascati.
Riesling Kit
Gewurztraminer Kit

In my head:

DDDB peach or just peach ( I have 50 lbs of peaches in the freezer.)

_________________


----------



## jasonnabors

I don't make a lot of grape wine most of mine are other fruit and veg.
2 cases jalapeno aging 
2 cases spiced & fortified apple wine (all gone but one big bottle)
2 cases mustang grape ( gone)
2 cases cactus pear "la tuna" ( gone)
1 gallon tea wine (aging out because I hope it gets better)
1 gallon White Trash ( gone)
Currently waiting on the cactus pears to ripen and the mustang grapes to start blooming.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## StoneCreek

6 gal of quad berry DB with only about 10 bottles left
6 gal of WE California Merlot just bottled
6 gal of triple berry DB just bottled
1 gal Loquat currently in the primary

collecting blackberries as I find them for an upcoming batch
also planning a Dandelion


----------



## millwright01

*Bottled these:
*
WE Selections White Merlot Nov. 2007
Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot Feb 2008
Niagara Mist Blue Pom White Merlot Apr 2008
Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay Apr 2008
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot June 2008
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir Nov 2008
WE Selection Ltd. Edition New Zealand Merlot Jan 2009
Niagara Mist Strawberry White Zinfandel Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot July 2009
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2010
Costco Vino Europa Merlot March 2010
WE Selection International White Zinfandel May 2010
Niagara Mist Black Cherry Pinot Noir June 2010
Skeeter Pee June 2010
Costco Vino Europa Cab (with raisins) Sept 2010
Kenridge Showcase Primitivo/Syrah Sept 2010
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Apr 2011
RJ Spagnols En Primeur Australian Shiraz Apr 2011
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz Apr 2011
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Nov 2011
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2012
RJS Cellar Classics White Zinfandel Feb 2012
WE Raspberry Chocolate Port Feb 2012
Rhubarb/Berry from juice June 2012
Kenridge Showcase Collection Spanish Cabernet Sauvignon July 2012
RJS EP Amarone Aug 2012
WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Feb 2013
Alexander and Sons Merlot Juice Bucket March 2013
Cheeky Monkey Australian Shiraz Apr 2013
Cheeky Monkey Chilean Malbec Apr 2013
WE LE Italian Nebbiolo Nov 2013
WE World Vineyard Australian Shiraz Nov 2013
WE LE Malbec Bonarda Nov 2013
Niagara Mist Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz Feb 2014 
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz March 2014
Cheeky Monkey Shiraz March 2014
Kenridge Showcase Amarone June 2014
Island Mist Green Apple June 2014
 WE Selections International Chilean Merlot Oct 2014
2013 LE South African Shiraz/Cab Oct 2014
Grand Cru Malbec June 2014
WE Selections International Liebfriemilch June 2014 
*Waiting to start these:*

*Primary or Secondary:*

*Bulk aging:*


----------



## Boatboy24

*Finished:*
Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12 - Gone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26/12
2012 Peach from fresh fruit – Bottled 5/26/13
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bottled 1/26/13
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Bottled 12/28/12
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Bottled 6/8/13
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Bottled 11/10/12
Gingerbread Ale - bottled 10/22 - Gone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - Bottled 05/29/13
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet - Bottled 6/16/13
3 Gal Dragon Blood - Bottled 05/26/13
CC 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio (#2) - Bottled 7/25/13
Brooklyn Brew Shop "Bruxelles Black" Ale - Bottled 2/5/13
WE Eclipse NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc - Bottled 4/5/13
Northern Brewer "Caribou Slobber" Brown Ale - Bottled
Brooklyn Brew Shop Summer Wheat – Bottled - Delicious!!
MM Renaissance Aussie Chard - 10/2/13
Kenridge Showcase LR California Grand Red(#1) - Bottled 10/2/13
RJS Black Forest Port - Bottled 11/27/13
En Primeur Amarone - Bottled 1/25/14
Brooklyn Brew Shop Bourbon Dubble
WE Eclipse Piedmont Barolo - Bottled 4/13/14
Chilean Carmenere from fresh juice and fruit - Bottled 5/7/14


*Bulk Aging:*
Kenridge LR Tempranillo Garnacha
WinExpert LR Australian Grenache Rose
2013 Blueberry Port from fresh fruit
2013 CA Petit Syrah - Amador Gold - fresh grapes
2013 Valpolicella - Italian juice bucket
En Primeur Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir

*In Vadai Barrels:*
CC Showcase Yakima Syrah - In Vadai #2
2013 Chilean Malbec from fresh juice and fruit - in Vadai #1

*Fermenting/Clearing:*
2014 Chilean Viognier (Juice Bucket)
2014 Chilean Cabernet/Merlot - "Rojo Esplendido" (Fresh Grapes)

*On Deck:*
RJS Limited Release Monastrell-Petit Verdot
WE LR South African Shiraz Cabernet
Brooklyn Brew Shop "RyePA"


----------



## mikey1273

I have currently fermenting from Chilean juice, 6 gallons of Melbec and 6 gallons of Pinot Grigio 

I have a wine expert coastal red about to be bottled. 

last fall I made and have already bottled 
California Chardonnay, California Cabernet Franc
Italian Dolcetto and Frescoti

last spring and summer I made Chianti from Chilean juice... my first juice bucket wine.
wine expert white Merlot
wine expert island mist green apple Riesling
wine expert Shiraz 
and my first wine- wine expert white cranberry pinot gris


----------



## earnied

*Hippie Wine*

Just started a 6 gallon batch of Hippie Wine...
The Blue Angels are flying again this year and we enjoy it before during and after the show...


----------



## RobertChartier

Still a relative newbie. Here's what I've got

Completed
5 Gal Apple wine
3 Gal 3-berry Dragon's Blood
5 Gallon Strawberry Banana
RJS Blackberry Blast
RJS Green Apple Delight
WE Raspberry Peach Sangria	
WE Strawberry White Merlot	
Cornucopia Red Raspberry Pinot Nero

In primary:
WE California Moscato

In secondary:
RJS Cranberry Craze

In bulk Aging:
1 Gal Carrot-Onion-Garlic
5 Gal Raisin 
3 Gal Skittles

Next up:
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## StoneCreek

As a newbie I don't have nearly as much made as some of you but I am having a blast playing catch up. I received a basic equipment kit for Christmas of 2013. That kit is no longer basic! So here is what I've done and in the process of doing:

Bottled:
6 gal - Quad Berry DB (strawberry, blackberry, blueberry, red raspberry)
6 gal - WE California Merlot kit
6 gal - Triple Berry DB (blackberry, blueberry, red raspberry)
1 gal - Blackberry
6 gal - Skeeter Pee (lemon wine, wife's new favorite)
1 gal - Loquate

Secondary:
6 gal - Strawberry

Primary:
currently considering Beautyberry


----------



## winesleeper

I joined this forum in May 2013. I have gained so much knowledge, about winemaking, from all of the great members. I’m looking forward to learning a whole lot more over the next several years. So, thank you very much. Now I have a hobby that I can enjoy the rest of my life. 

*Primary:*
Nothing

*Secondary:*
Pumpkin Pie Wine, 1 gallon, 2014

*Bulk Aging:*
Mead, 1 gallon, 2014
Island Mist Strawberry White Merlot, 6 gallons, 2014
Banana, 1 gallon, 2014
Island Mist Green Apple Riesling, 6 gallons, 2014

*Bottled:*
Cornucopia Blackberry / Mure Red Zinfandel, 6 gallons, 2013
Island Mist Green Apple Riesling, 6 gallons, 2013
Dragon Blood Triple Berry Skeeter Pee, 6 gallons, 2014
Peach Banana Cinnamon, 1 gallon, 2014
Blueberry Apple Cider, 1 gallon, 2014
Welch's Roasted Hatch Green Chile, 1 gallon, 2014
Strawberry, 1 gallon, 2014


----------



## Boatboy24

*Finished:*
Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12 - Gone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26/12
2012 Peach from fresh fruit – Bottled 5/26/13
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bottled 1/26/13
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Bottled 12/28/12
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Bottled 6/8/13
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Bottled 11/10/12
Gingerbread Ale - bottled 10/22 - Gone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - Bottled 05/29/13
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet - Bottled 6/16/13
3 Gal Dragon Blood - Bottled 05/26/13
CC 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio (#2) - Bottled 7/25/13
Brooklyn Brew Shop "Bruxelles Black" Ale - Bottled 2/5/13
WE Eclipse NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc - Bottled 4/5/13
Northern Brewer "Caribou Slobber" Brown Ale - Bottled
Brooklyn Brew Shop Summer Wheat – Bottled - Delicious!!
MM Renaissance Aussie Chard - 10/2/13
Kenridge Showcase LR California Grand Red(#1) - Bottled 10/2/13
RJS Black Forest Port - Bottled 11/27/13
En Primeur Amarone - Bottled 1/25/14
WE Eclipse Piedmont Barolo - Bottled 4/13/14
RJS RQ Torrontes - Bottled 4/22/14
WE LR Australian Grenache Rose - Bottled 6/1/14
2013 Chilean Malbec from fresh juice and fruit - Bottled 8/2/14
Cellar Craft Showcase Yakima Syrah - Bottled 8/31/14
2013 Valpolicella (Italian juice bucket) - Bottled 9/8/14
2014 Vineco LR Tempranillo Garnacha - Bottled 11/3/14

*Bulk Aging:*
2013 Blueberry Port from fresh fruit
2013 En Primeur Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir
Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot
RJS RQ Monastrell/Petit Verdot
2013 Amador, CA Petit Sirah
2014 Chilean Viognier (juice bucket)


*In Vadai Barrels:*
WE LR South African Shriaz Cabernet - In Vadai #2
Chilean Cab/Merlot from grapes (Rojo Esplendido) - In Vadai #1

*Fermenting/Clearing:*
2014 Amador, CA Old Vine Zinfandel - MLF

*On Deck:*

RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan
Eclipse Sauv Blanc or Pinot Gris


----------



## dking193

*Bottled:*
VR Pinot Noir
SO Sangiovese Chianti
SI New Zealand Pinot Noir
Apple Oaked, Dry (grew and pressed apples)
Apple no oak, Dry (grew and pressed apples)
Muscadine Red, Dry (grew and pressed grapes)
Muscadine Red, semi-sweet (grew and pressed grapes)
Pomegranate, Dry (grew and pressed poms)
Asian Pear, Dry (grew and pressed pears) most popular fruit wine with friends
Onion and potato (18%, good for cooking, not the best bouquet but after one glass you don't notice as much)
Corn Whisky Wine, sweet (15% wrong yeast, didn't finish dry)
Cut Me Off (mixed berries)
Blueberry
Watermelon
WE Eclipse Pinot Noir

*Bulk Aging:*
Italian Montepulciano
Island Mist Green Apple Riesling
Chocolate Raspberry Dessert Wine

*Clearing:*
Norton/Muscadine mix
Asian Pear

*Secondary:*


*Primary:*


*What's next:*
Select Italian Barolo


----------



## jojabri

*It wouldn't let me edit any longer, so time to start anew...

Bottled:*
10 gallons - Concord from frozen
5 gallons - Niagara from frozen
10 gallons - Concord/Niagara Blend
34 gallons - Quad-berry Dragon Blood
5 gallons - Island Dragon (Tropical Dragon Blood variant)
9 gallons Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate
6 gallons Tropical White Grape Peach made DB Style for WMT Welch's competition -> WON 2nd!
16 gallons Blackberry Dragon Blood
16 gallons Strawberry Dragon Blood
6 gallons Strawberry Jam
5 gallons Skittles Wine
3 gallons blueberry candy cane
6 Gallons Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate
10 gallons Blackberry DB
5 gallon Skeeter Pee
4 gallons Old Orchard Apple Cherry

*
PRIMARY:*
5 gal Old Orchard Apple Cherry
5 gal Apple-Passion-Mango
5 gal Strawberry Daiquiri (Experiment from Bacardi frozen concentrate)
5 gal Peach Daiquiri (Experiment from Bacardi frozen concentrate)


*SECONDARY or AGING:*
5 gallons chocolate caramel coffee
15 gal primarily pineapple with other tropical fruits
6 Gallons "Tea Pee" or Skeeter Tea... or something experimental like that.
1 gal leftover quad-berry DB


*The "To-Do" List: AKA What's In The Freezer & Cabinets*
* Jelly Beans for about 15 gal -3 Experimental Batches
* Skittles of 5 gal
* Wether's for 1 gal experimental - That could be Epic!


*The "Wish" List:*
Something banana? Dandelion, pear, and/or honeysuckle (when they come into blooming again as I can gather these free locally) 

My hubby says he'll do a batch if it's a Malbec so I'm looking into a Malbec kit. Altough, a Moscato sounds good.

Hubby's Brew: 
*
PRIMARY:*
5 gal Bock Beer

*Secondary:

**Kegged:*

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/post-your-labels-here-31429/index141.html#post481154


----------



## Tom_S

This past weekend I finally bottled a 5 gallon batch of sweet red Concord wine I had aging for about a year and a half. I kind of got out of the habit of making wine for a while but still had this batch aging in bulk. It turned out very good, nice and sweet and very smooth.

It got me into the mood to make some more so I started a batch of white Niagra and I plan to make a port soon.


----------



## jethro

I didn't make it from scratch. I made it from Welch's grape juice from the grocery store. I started tasting it this summer. With each passing month, it has tasted less like must and more like wine. A couple more months, and it will be a year old. That's when I plan to drink it.


----------



## greyday

Can't edit my second one anymore, so currently:

On deck:
Cherry melomel, 3 gallons
Blackberry wine, 5-6.5 gallons
Sherry (kit)

Primary:
Plum wine (non-country style), 7 gallons
Bochet (sack-ish), 3 gallons

Secondary:
Nothing currently

Bulk aging:
Chai metheglin, 1 gallon
Single malt mead, 1 gallon
Skittle, 3 gallon
Malbec (kit, 6 gallons)
Plum (fruit, 5 gallons)

Bottled:
Plum/Syrah port (fruit/syrup/brandy, 3 gallon final yield)
Caramel Apple mead (4 gallon final yield)


----------



## DuaneLovett

I have 8 gallons of Chambourcin going in the secondary. I have 5 gallons of Norton going in a primary. I have 20 gallons of Norton, Cherry, Chocolate port just started in the primary. I just bottled peach, and Traminette blended with Raspberry.


----------



## sgx2

Apart from all the kit wines I've done, I've been enjoying doing lots of different country wines. Eventually I got some software to track what I was doing, which helped. Recently. I wrote up a quick replacement that was more portable and met my needs a little more closely. This is an updated extract from the batch report:

*Active Batches*
Batch Name - Varietal - Size
Goat's Wild Blueberry II - Blueberry - 5 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry II - Cranberry - 5 Gal x 2 batches
Mystery Grape - Unknown Grape - 3 Gal
Gozdni Sadeži - Forest Fruit - 1 Gal
BluTwo - Blueberry - 3 Gal
Youngberry - Youngberry - 1 Gal
La Grenade II - Pomegranate - 1 Gal
Zinger!² - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal

*Completed Batches*
Batch Name - Varietal - Size
Magic Peach - Peach Wine - 6 Gal
Blueberry: on skins - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Blueberry: juiced - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Cranberry Disaster - Cranberry Wine - 1 Gal
Goat's Wild Blueberry - Blueberry Wine - 6 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry - Cranberry Wine - 6 Gal x 2 batches
Apfelwein I - Apple Wine - 1 Gal
Currancy - Blackcurrant Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ia - Strawberry Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ib - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Sovereign - Sovereign Coronation - 3 Gal
May Day - Dandelion - 1 Gal
La Grenade - Pomegranate Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red II - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Dragon Blood I - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal
Mangonel I - Mango Wine - 5 Gal
Mangonel II - Mango Wine - 3 Gal
Meçai I - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai II - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai III - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Figment I - Fresh Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Grögg I - Lingonberry - 1 Gal
Ananas Ananas - Pineapple Wine - 1 Gal
Dried Elderberry I - Elderberry Wine - 3 Gal
Figment² - Fresh+Dried Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Fruit de l'Oponce - Pickly Pear Wine - 3 Gal
Cider-Pure Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
Cider-Cut Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
PC Apple Cider - 3 Gal
MacNab Ruby Cab - Ruby Cabernet - 5 Gal
Bizzaro Burgundy - Pinot Noir - 5 Gal
Second Goat - Cranberry - 2 Gal
Hachiya Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Vanilla Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus Flower - 2 Gal
Z2 - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Dragon Blood II - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal
Howling Wolfberry - Goji Berry - 3 Gal
Dragon's Breath - Dragonfruit - 2 Gal
Son of Meçai - Açai - 3 Gal
Zinger! - Wild Berry Zinger (Herbal Tea) - 3 Gal
kuru kayısı - Dried Apricot - 3 Gal
Mangue - Mango - 6 Gal
Chilean Carménère - Carménère - 6 Gal
Chilean Cabernet - Cabernet Sauvignon - 6 Gal

I'll have to take some time to enter in the records for the wines I tracked with my other tool, and consult my notebook about any previous experiments...


----------



## kevinlfifer

In buckets right now

REDS:
Old Vine Zin
Cab Sauv
Ruby Cab
Chateaux Neuf De Pape
Grenache
Syrah
Pinot Noir

WHITE:
Chardonnay
Trebbiano
Viognier
Muscato

And I am scrambling for carboys as we speak.


----------



## RobertChartier

*10 months and counting*

Ok, I've only been making wine for about 10 months, so my list won't be nearly as impressive as some of yours.

First, the kits: (all are 6 Gallon Kits)

Black Berry Blast
Green Apple Delight
Peach Raspberry Sangria
Red Raspberry Pinot Nero
Strawberry White Merlot
Moscato
Cranberry Craze
Peach Chardonnay
Cabernet Sauvignon
Sangiovese/Merlot Blend 
WE Blueberry Pinot Noir (in Carboy)
WE Selection Grenache/Shiraz/Mourvedre (in primary)

Next are the "scratch" batches.

Apple 3 Gal
Dragons Blood -3 Gal
Fruit Explosion -5 Gal
Carrot/Onion/Garlic -1 Gal
Skittles -3 Gal
Pineapple -1 Gal
Acerglyn -1 Gal (in carboy)
Blueberry -3 Gal (in Carboy)
Strawberry-Kiwi -1 Gallon, pitching yeast today

Have an RJS GCI Primitivo Kit in the wings, and will be putting together a 1 Gal of Cyser in the next few days.


----------



## reefman

I'd call that pretty impressive for only 10 months into the hobby.


----------



## peaches9324

reefman said:


> I'd call that pretty impressive for only 10 months into the hobby.


 
yea right? I still remember a time when I would only attempt 2 kit's at a time and maybe 2 from fresh


----------



## greyday

Just out of curiosity--those of you who do massive amounts all the time. What do you do with the wine? Do you give a lot of it away, throw parties, store it all and drink it over long periods of time?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes to all of the above!


----------



## Rocky

greyday said:


> Just out of curiosity--those of you who do massive amounts all the time. What do you do with the wine? Do you give a lot of it away, throw parties, store it all and drink it over long periods of time?



Yeah, that is pretty much what I do except that I drink it over short periods of time.


----------



## earnied

*Fig Wine*

Frozen figs from recent harvest....Natural fermentation has begun


----------



## 7oakacres

So far this year I have Plum, Peach, Rougeon, Niagara, Concord, Norton and St. Vincent wines either in the primary or secondary. In a few weeks, I will have Stark Star also.


----------



## Rocky

This is my spring 2014 wine, mostly juice from Chile and a couple of kits.


----------



## sholomy

hi friends, this is my first wine frontenac gris 2012.picked and crushed same day, sat for 12 hours then pressed. followed the book on this one with yeast and sulfites though less sulfites than prescribed. never filtered all filtering occurred naturally. im very happy with my first wine. heres a pic. excuse the bottle please, sorry i hadnt the time to delabel the bottles. next -worried about the aging potential- i bottled some of last years reds fermented off the skin and no added sulfites or yeasts but i had no need to worry as its really a beautiful wine if i may say so myself. picture coming soon.


----------



## sgx2

sholomy said:


> hi friends, this is my first wine frontenac gris 2012.picked and crushed same day, sat for 12 hours then pressed. followed the book on this one with yeast and sulfites though less sulfites than prescribed. never filtered all filtering occurred naturally. im very happy with my first wine. heres a pic. excuse the bottle please, sorry i hadnt the time to delabel the bottles. next -worried about the aging potential- i bottled some of last years reds fermented off the skin and no added sulfites or yeasts but i had no need to worry as its really a beautiful wine if i may say so myself. picture coming soon.



Fine looking wine, there!

If you're going to drink 'em up fast, under-sulfiting may be okay. However -- we add sulfites for two reasons: delaying spoilage and delaying oxidation. If you don't have sufficient free-SO2 you will find your wine turning to a kind of sherrry pretty quickly (that's the oxidation) and/or you'll have it spoil -- turn to vinegar, etc. -- in short order. 

I would recommend you add sufficient metabisulfate -- do keep in mind that the levels we would add would be less than 1/5th of the amount in commercial wines, which are sulfited to higher levels because we expect them to age gracefully for up to a decade (or more!) while stored in storefronts, shipped in trucks with who knows what kind of temperature fluctuations, then stored in basements and kitchens with varying climates....


----------



## sholomy

sgx2 said:


> Fine looking wine, there!
> 
> If you're going to drink 'em up fast, under-sulfiting may be okay. However -- we add sulfites for two reasons: delaying spoilage and delaying oxidation. If you don't have sufficient free-SO2 you will find your wine turning to a kind of sherrry pretty quickly (that's the oxidation) and/or you'll have it spoil -- turn to vinegar, etc. -- in short order.
> 
> I would recommend you add sufficient metabisulfate -- do keep in mind that the levels we would add would be less than 1/5th of the amount in commercial wines, which are sulfited to higher levels because we expect them to age gracefully for up to a decade (or more!) while stored in storefronts, shipped in trucks with who knows what kind of temperature fluctuations, then stored in basements and kitchens with varying climates....



thanku very much! as for sulfites u may be right my first red wine a cab franc and absolutely delicious was sulfited but im experimenting trying to see what kind of wine i can get without sulfites or added yeast; im learning from the bottom up, now i will watch to see how these wines hold up but so far they look and taste great.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, it is a modest start, but ya gotta start somewhere! 

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz 
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot 
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec

*Bulk aging:*
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone

*Clearing:*
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot

*Secondary:*
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot

*Primary:*
Dry and Lonely

*On Deck:*
"This space available" -- Thinking about an Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel?


----------



## soccer0ww

Pinot noir kit in the secondary, some home made grape in secondary. Cherry wine ready to bottle. Need to figure out what kit to do next.


----------



## Kinighteth

Hey sour grapes what is dragons blood? And do you have a recipe?


----------



## sour_grapes

Kinighteth said:


> Hey sour grapes what is dragons blood? And do you have a recipe?



It is a quick-drinking lemon-berry wine developed by our own Danger Dave. Here is the definitive thread describing it. I warn you, the thread is well over 2000 entries long!

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine-41825/


----------



## 3274mike

I have 10 gallons of concord working 6 gallons second run skins with light malt and black spiced tea in it and also 6 gallons of red raspberry with dark malt in it a wine for my dark beer drinkers I will see how it turns out smells great


----------



## RobertChartier

*Has it been a whole year?*

I started my first wine, 1 year ago. Here's my updated list:

*Completed 6 Gallon Kits*
Cornucopia Red Raspberry Pinot Nero
RJS Blackberry Blast
RJS Green Apple Delight
RJS Cranberry Craze
RJS Peach Chardonnay
RJS Sangiovese/Merlot, Vino Del Vida
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon
WE Peach Raspberry Sangria
WE Strawberry White Merlot
WE Moscato, World Vineyard
WE Blueberry Pinot Noir 

*Completed “from Scratch” wines*
Apple 3 Gal
Dragons Blood -3 Gal
Raisin -5 Gal
Fruit Explosion -5 Gal
Carrot/Onion/Garlic -1 Gal
Skittles -3 Gal
Pineapple -1 Gal

*Currently in Process*
RJS Italian Primitivo Style, Grand Cru International. (In Carboy)
WE Selection Grenache/Shiraz/Mourvedre (in Carboy)
Acerglyn -1 Gal (in carboy)
Blueberry -3 Gal (in Carboy)
Strawberry-Kiwi -1 Gal (in Carboy)
Apple Cyzer -1 Gal (in Carboy)
WE Pomegranate Zinfandel (In Primary)

*Next up:*
WE Black Raspberry Merlot (on deck)
going to grab 5 gallons of fresh cider in the next week or so

Looking for a good Tempranillo kit, and probably a Carmenere. 
Any Suggestions?


----------



## roger80465

RobertChartier said:


> I started my first wine, 1 year ago. Here's my updated list:
> 
> Looking for a good Tempranillo kit, and probably a Carmenere.
> Any Suggestions?



Can't help with the Carmenere kit but the WE Selection Tempranillo with skins is outstanding. I just bottled my second batch of that and I will be making at least 2 of those per year. It has the pepper notes that I love in a tempranillo and is one of the best wines I have found with a good steak.


----------



## Rocky

I just took a look around my wine making area to take stock of what I have going and what I plan to make for the rest of the year and next spring. Here are some pictures. The first shows about 18 gallons of Chardonnay-Semillon, 5 gallons of Sauvignon Blanc, 6.5 gallons of Traminer Riesling and 6.5 gallons of Carmenere. The other pictures are of my "bulk aging" wines (under the boxes and in the demijohn). I have zero white wine on my shelves at present and I am trying desperately to replenish them before Bev gets even more surly!


----------



## knockabout

I have made:
Mosti vinifera noble Cabernet
We angel blanco
We island mist blueberry Pinot noir
We island mist pomegranate Zin
Rjs toasted caramel port
Rjs cru select New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc
Le grand red I
We selection original Viognier
Cru select NZ unoaked Chardonnay -divided into 2 batches for battonage vs nonbattonaged batches
Cru select bc meritage
Cellar craft Lodi old vine Zinfandel
Cellar craft showcase collection intl Tempranillo
Rjs rq Australian Shiraz Viognier
Le Oregon Pinot noir
We coastal red
Selection original luna rossa
Grand cru wash merlot
Rjs super Tuscan
Rjs Pinot Grigio
Dragons blood
Dragons blood /coastal red blend
Rice wine- went wrong undrinkable



Currently bulk ageing:
Le Pinot noir
Le grand red 2
Le Washington cab/merlot
Le primitivo
Le montrasell petition Verdot
Rjs toasted caramel port
Cs barolo
Le Chenin Blanc /rousanne
Rjs cellar craft Malbec

Primary
2x rns winemakers trio

Ordered 
Le aglianico

On deck red Mac cab 
We muller thurgau

Got my eye on:
We limiteds but won't buy too much money
Gsm
Pinotage
Piesporter
Riesling
Syrah kit to turn into port


----------



## roger80465

Wow, Knockabout! I know they do things big in Texas but it appears you even defy gravity! I'm impressed!


----------



## Tenbears

I started making mead back in 1968 when I experienced my very first major surplus of honey. Since then I have mad mead from every type of honey I have ever produced, and some that I traded with beekeeper Buddies for. I have made pyments, cysers, melomels, methoglin, and hippocras. from everything imaginable. 
far to many to list. 

I recently have added wines to my production, Although the only completed wine I have done thus far was a small batch of autumn olive. I have in precess

Elderberry
Elderberry banana 
Fredonia
Crabapple
Cataba
Concord
Hawthorn
Rose hip
and dragon blood


----------



## barbiek

DANK knockabout!: Tell me you have been making wine longer than you have been a member of this forum! Thought I was making a lot having 3 carboys going and about to start another one


----------



## knockabout

I've been making wine since February 2013. I just gothic really bad the bug!


----------



## reefman

roger80465 said:


> Wow, Knockabout! I know they do things big in Texas but it appears you even defy gravity! I'm impressed!


I think he used helium to fill his bottles.


----------



## reefman

Rocky said:


> I just took a look around my wine making area to take stock of what I have going and what I plan to make for the rest of the year and next spring. Here are some pictures. The first shows about 18 gallons of Chardonnay-Semillon, 5 gallons of Sauvignon Blanc, 6.5 gallons of Traminer Riesling and 6.5 gallons of Carmenere. The other pictures are of my "bulk aging" wines (under the boxes and in the demijohn). I have zero white wine on my shelves at present and I am trying desperately to replenish them before Bev gets even more surly!



Rocky,
I like your organization, and also your Carboy covers.


----------



## Rocky

reefman said:


> Rocky,
> I like your organization, and also your Carboy covers.



Thanks, Doug. They seem to work well. What they lack in aesthetics is balanced by the facts that they are readily available and cheap. With the opening cut in the bottom, I am able to monitor the airlocks to ensure they are not drying out. Also, I have several different sizes so I am able to "nest" them when not in use.


----------



## Simpsini

This is a great thread. I’m relatively new to all this. I started in 2011, but I have been bitten by the “wine bug”. Below is a list I have made. Interestingly enough, all of the wines I have made have been very, very good; not only by my standards, but my wife’s and friends. My only problem is I really don’t have a designated area to do this as much as I would like. I’ll have to fix this in our next house. Tonight I started a Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon and following Joe’s advice, I raised the SG up from 1.082 to 1.098 using simple sugar. I’ll put some extra oak in the 2ndary when it goes dry. Happy holidays to everyone, thanks for this forum…I have learned a lot.
What I have made so far:
Vintners Reserve Merlot
Selection International Chilean Sauvignon Blanc
Estate Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
Original White Zinfandel
Red Mountain Cabernet (this is great)
Chocolate Orange port
Pinot Gris
Sonoma Valley Pinot Nior
Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap District Merlot
Selection International Chilean Sauvignon Blanc (crowd pleaser)
Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon 
WE International Italian Pinot Grigio 
Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir 
Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay (did Sur Lie on this.. Great wine)
Dragon Blood
Dragon Blood
Selection Chilean Sauvignon Blanc 16L Wine Kit
Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot Wine Kit
Selection Chilean Pinot Noir 16L Wine Kit
Italian Brunello Wine Kit w/ Grape Skins (I like this one)
Selection Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon Wine Kit

Dave


----------



## Gwand

Started wine making July 2013. Bottled the Amarone yesterday. These are the wines I have made myself without our wine club. The wine club makes about 8-10 varietals and blends per year. I have learned a ton from the club and this fantastic forum.


----------



## bchilders

Just started my first batch of mead, Joes ancient orange mead.


----------



## refinedmechaninc

*Elderberry*

Well, i cracked into my elderberry wine, bottled in December 2012. Oh man is this stuff excellent! I wasn't quite sure how to make it but i like trial and error. I only had access to dried fruit, so i rehydrated by steeping for 20 mins in hot water. Fermented with the fruit and crushed raisins for 2 days, removed fruit and continued primary. Apparently this was a good move. I tried some 6 months after bottles and wasn't sure about it, but this stuff only gets better with age!


----------



## sgx2

refinedmechaninc said:


> Well, i cracked into my elderberry wine, bottled in December 2012. Oh man is this stuff excellent! I wasn't quite sure how to make it but i like trial and error. I only had access to dried fruit, so i rehydrated by steeping for 20 mins in hot water. Fermented with the fruit and crushed raisins for 2 days, removed fruit and continued primary. Apparently this was a good move. I tried some 6 months after bottles and wasn't sure about it, but this stuff only gets better with age!



I am pleased for you and also very jealous!

I let my dried elderberry wine age, but when I opened the first long-awaited bottle.......................geranium taint


----------



## mangojack

2 Gal. Raisin,Rice,Plum.
1 Gal Wild grape
2 gal Elderberry
1 gal white grape
5 gal pear


----------



## ColemanM

Mangojack, would like to hear how the raisin plum rice wine turns out.


----------



## REDBOATNY

New house, new wine room. Moved in, May 29th. 
Diamond, Niagara, Vignoles, Sour Cherry, Cranapple, and Catawba. ready to bottle. Merlot, Marquette, and 20 gallons of spiced apple not shown.


----------



## Rocky

I have been spending so much of my time on other interests that I have completely neglected my wine. I will dedicate the next two day in sorting out what needs to be done, e.g. bottle, sulfite, etc. I am out of space and I am getting a good deal of "oak" in my wines from the construction of two bookcases. It is red oak and not what I want so I have to tend to the wine before finishing the bookcases.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like you have a bit of a backlog on kits there, Rocky.


----------



## Rocky

Yes, Jim, I have three on deck, all dressed up and nowhere to go. I bought them when I was at Label Peelers this past November. I need to get to them too. I must be wasting time somewhere so I have to re-evaluate my days. I know I spend entirely too much time watching re-re-re-re-runs on TV, working crossword puzzles and playing "FreeCell" on my PCs. I have to start moving the ball forward.


----------



## angwyrd

I am a newbie at winemaking, have only been making wine/mead since April last year and mainly 1 gallon. 
In the primary is tomato wine, apricot for choco apricot mead
Secondary is carrot, pomegranate, Jaffa mead, chocolate mead, mango, tutti frutti from us presented punch leftover from a party
Bottled is JOAM, lavender mead (yech so far), beet, feijoa mead, guava, plum, kiwifruit

This year I want to start making blends of flavours but also have plans to make vanilla mead, parsnip, apple, pear, strawberry and lime, dandelion, fig lemon and vanilla mead


----------



## Jc5066

Made a few beers in the past...

Bottled; JAOM & Chardonnay.
In ferment or secondary; Island Mist Pomegranate Zin, Blackberry dragon blood, and WE Eclipse Riesling.
On deck; Eclipse Zin and LE14 Triumph


----------



## SubVet

6 L of Mead (local honey) aging
2 gal Pomegranate Cherry first rack was a month ago
3 L orange wine racked about a month ago (this is an experiment)

What I'm most excited about is the Elderberry I just started… here is what I did:

1 96oz can VH Elderberry
8 lbs of blackberries
2/3 tsp tannin
4 tsp PE
4 tsp Yeast Nut
2 tsp Acid Blend
15 cups sugar 
water to about 5 gal

final SG = 1.081


----------



## reefman

update to my list 3-23-2015

*Finished:*
1. Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit - 6 gallons
2. Niagara - Walkers hotpack juice - 5 gallons
3. Wine Expert Riesling Ice Style Wine(kit) - 3 gallons
4. Original Skeeter Pee (Lon's recipe) - 18 gallons
5. Candy Cane - 3 gallons
6. Concord from grapes - 3 gallons.
7. Sangria- Zinfandel blush WE kit - 6 gallons
8. Danger Dave's Triple Berry DB - 6 gallons

*In the works:*
Peach from peaches (6 gal.
More Skeeter Pee (6 Gal.).....can't believe I've made 24 gallons of this stuff. Most popular.

*Kits to do yet:*
Cornucopia Tropical Riesling - kits - 6 gallons
2 - WE Island Mist Limeade - 6 gallons - 
Wild Berry White Zinfandel. 6 gallons - Summer Breezin kit. really liked the first kit.
Cornucopia , White Coconut Frascati.
Riesling Kit
Gewurztraminer Kit
Pomegranate Pinot Grigio


----------



## sgift

I am a relative newby.....been making kits for about 8-9 months. Only one bottle of the White Zin left as it was delicious. The Riesling is similarly going quickly. The big reds are still a little rough. The Rosso is respectable, the Sangiovese blend wasn't awful at one month. What would you all recommend I try to continue to develop my skills. Loving this, going to Winemaker Conf.
In Portland. Looking forward to meeting folks.

In the bottle:

Winexpert Eclipse Barolo
RJS Italian Rosso Grande Ecceliente
Winexpert Select Brunello
Winexpert White Zin 
Winexpert Select Amarone
MostI Mondiale Il Toscona
Winexpert Select Italian Montepulchiano 2/3 / Sangiovense 1/3 blend
Winexpert Select Sangiovese 2/3 / Montepulchiano 1/3 blend
Limited Edition Winexpert Mosel Riesling


In production:

RJS Specialty Black Forest Port
RJS Australian Cabernet Sauvignon


In cue:

Vineco Italian Barbara
Winexpert Eclipse Sonoma Pinot Noir 


More to come........


----------



## heatherd

My husband bought me the equipment kit and a cranberry malbec wine kit in for my birthday in December 2012. The rest is history, I guess! I have included the start dates, not the bottling dates, below.

Here's my list:

Kits 6g
-12/28/12 Island Mist Cranberry Malbec
-2/2/13 Grand Cru International California Muscat
-3/15/13 Mosti Mondiale Montepulciano
-3/21/13 Mosti Mondiale Chardasia
-5/22/13 Meglioni Moscato Italiano
-6/16/2013 RJS Grand Cru California Moscato
-7/18/13 Tangerine Lemon Sauvignon Blanc
-9/11/13 RJS Cru Select Chilean Malbec
-10/11/13 Meglioli Marzemino
-1/2/14 Winexpert Eclipse Italian Barolo
-1/4/14 RJS Cellar Classic Winery Series Italian Super Tuscan
-2/16/14 Mezza Luna White
-2/23/14 Grand Cru International British Columbian Pinot Noir
-3/23/14 Kenridge LE2014 Italy Primitivo Showcase Collection - WMT AWARD WINNING!
-4/13/14 Winexpert Selection International South African Chenin Blanc
-7/4/14 Winexpert LE2013 Willmette Valley Oregon Pinot Noir
-7/4/14 Orchard Breezin Seville Orange Sangria
-8/13/14 Vineco Cellar Craft Sterling California Sauvignon Blanc
-8/13/14 Winexpert LE2014 Selection International Grenache Rose
-1/6/15 RQ14 Spanish Monastrell Petit Verdot
-1/16/15 Selection California Chardonnay
-1/16/15 RQ14 Italian Nero D'Avola
-6/7/15 Mosti Meglioli Masters Edition Amarone w/grapes and raisins
-7/25/15 RJS RQ2015 Italian Aglianico
-7/25/15 Selection Italian Pinot Grigio

Kits 3g
-9/18/13 RJS Coffee port
-11/19/13 RJS Black Forest port
-9/1/14 RJS Toasted Caramel port
-9/1/14 RJS Coffee port

Grapes/juice
-5/10/14 Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon; 12g; pail + frozen must
-9/13/14 California Old Vine Zinfandel; 6g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/11/14 California Cab Franc; 16g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/11/14 California Chenin Blanc; 6g; pail
-9/11/14 California Cab Franc/Zin/Cabernet Sauvignon blend; 7g pail + grapes, cofermented
-10/19/14 Italian Pinot Bianco; 6g pail - DUMPED due to incurable stinkyness
-3/28/15 All grape South African Pinotage; 6g
-5/12/15 Chilean Carmenere; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/12/15 California Chardonnay; 6g; pail
-9/12/15 California Viognier; 6g; pail
-9/12/15 California Old Vine Zinfandel; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/12/15 Maryland Seyval; 3g; all grapes

Cider
-12/1/14; 6 gallons
-3/8/15; 6 gallons

On deck
-WE GSM
-Raspberry mocha dessert wine and coffee port

Wish list
-Petit verdot from pail+grapes
-Oregon pinot nior from pail+grapes
-Traminette and other wines from Maryland grapes
-More BIG reds!
-The rest of the noble grapes....

Heather


----------



## Martiens

*What am I making...*

New kid on the block... Lots of experience in liqueurs, brandies & infusions... craft brewing since 2014, but fermented my first grapes in March of 2015.

Currently Fermenting:
*Hanepoot* Raisins (25L) (To be fortified with Hanepoot brandy)
Very Late Harvest *Tinta Barroca* (80L) (Not sure where I'm going with this)
*Raspberry & Mulberry* Dragon Blood (25L)


----------



## ROOT

Loquat (Japanese plumb) is hanging heavy and sweet, we are going to pick them tomorrow and make another batch. I have got a little free handed the last couple of years and need to reign in my recipe. I beleive I am going back to parboiling them this time.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, it is a modest start, but ya gotta start somewhere! 

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz 
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot 
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel

*Bulk aging:*
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan

*Battonage*
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca

*Clearing:*
N/A

*Secondary:*
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo

*Primary:*
Dry and lonely

*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo


----------



## Ants_Elixirs

I'm new at this, so my list is short.

Honey Fig Mead (in Secondary)
Dragon Blood (bottled)
Summer Sea Breeze (bottled)
Mango/Peach (all gone)


I can see this turning into an obsession.


----------



## Bobwhite

It dose very fast lol I started off making pear wine from the pears in my yard and that turned into 6 carboys and an extra for racking and lots and lots of wine staking up in bottles to age some more some r good now some need time but I've been bottling young so I can make more but now I've got a good supply so I'm gonna start taking my time and bulk aging longer and try and make a more premium product wile I drink the young ones lol


----------



## Bobwhite

So far 

10 gallons of pear 
5 gallons pear with brown singer and cinimen (awesome) 
5 gallons hand picked concord 
5 gallon hand picked blackberry 
5 gallon banana BlackBerry (second wine)
5 gallon banana pinaple 
5 gallon banana strawberry 
And working on my first wine kit now


----------



## Black-opal

first batch of anything ever. Skeeter Pee made with Newman's own Limeade. close to dry. 

to make:

Blackberry Dragon Blood


----------



## sgx2

Apart from all the kit wines I've done, I've been enjoying doing lots of different country wines. Eventually I got some software to track what I was doing, which helped. Recently. I wrote up a quick replacement that was more portable and met my needs a little more closely. This is an updated extract from the batch report:

*Active Batches*
Batch Name - Varietal - Size
Goat's Wild Blueberry II - Blueberry - 5 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry II - Cranberry - 5 Gal x 2 batches
La Grenade II - Pomegranate - 1 Gal
Chilean Carménère 2015 - Carménère - 6 Gal
Chilean Sauvignon Blanc 2015 - Sauvignon Blanc - 6 Gal
Jam Jar - Strawberry Jam - 5 Gal
Confiture Mûres - Backberry Jam - 3 Gal
Wild! Berry - Wildberry Jam - 3 Gal
Wellesley Sweet Apple Cider - Apple Cider - 5 Gal


*Completed Batches*
Batch Name - Varietal - Size
Magic Peach - Peach Wine - 6 Gal
Blueberry: on skins - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Blueberry: juiced - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Cranberry Disaster - Cranberry Wine - 1 Gal
Goat's Wild Blueberry - Blueberry Wine - 6 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry - Cranberry Wine - 6 Gal x 2 batches
Apfelwein I - Apple Wine - 1 Gal
Currancy - Blackcurrant Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ia - Strawberry Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ib - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Sovereign - Sovereign Coronation - 3 Gal
May Day - Dandelion - 1 Gal
La Grenade - Pomegranate Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red II - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Dragon Blood I - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal
Mangonel I - Mango Wine - 5 Gal
Mangonel II - Mango Wine - 3 Gal
Meçai I - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai II - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai III - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Figment I - Fresh Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Grögg I - Lingonberry - 1 Gal (simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Ananas Ananas - Pineapple Wine - 1 Gal
Dried Elderberry I - Elderberry Wine - 3 Gal (geranium taint  sad sad sad)
Figment² - Fresh+Dried Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Fruit de l'Oponce - Pickly Pear Wine - 3 Gal
Cider-Pure Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
Cider-Cut Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
PC Apple Cider - 3 Gal
MacNab Ruby Cab - Ruby Cabernet - 5 Gal
Bizzaro Burgundy - Pinot Noir - 5 Gal
Second Goat - Cranberry - 2 Gal (weak)
Hachiya Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Vanilla Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus Flower - 2 Gal (awesome!!!)
Z2 - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Dragon Blood II - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal (tasty!)
Howling Wolfberry - Goji Berry - 3 Gal (took a LONG time to come around)
Dragon's Breath - Dragonfruit - 2 Gal
Son of Meçai - Açai - 3 Gal
Zinger! - Wild Berry Zinger (Herbal Tea) - 3 Gal
kuru kayısı - Dried Apricot - 3 Gal
Mangue - Mango - 6 Gal
Chilean Carménère - Carménère - 6 Gal (awesome!!!)
Chilean Cabernet - Cabernet Sauvignon - 6 Gal (super awesome!!!)
Mystery Grape - Unknown Grape - 3 Gal (harsh)
Gozdni Sadeži - Forest Fruit - 1 Gal (surprisingly good, took FOREVER to come around)
BluTwo - Blueberry - 3 Gal
Youngberry - Youngberry - 1 Gal (awful!!!!)
Zinger!² - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal



I'll have to take some time to enter in the records for the wines I tracked with my other tool, and consult my notebook about any previous experiments...


----------



## ceeaton

Been at it about 1 year so far.

*Bottled:*
White grape/Raspberry - Welches
Dragon's blood - quad berry
Orchard Breezin Green Apple Delight
WE Selection Viognier
Orchard Breezin Cranberry Craze + additions (wife's favorite)
Concord/Niagara - Welches
Niagara/Peach - Welches (doesn't taste like Welches for sure)
Niagara/Cranberry - Welches
WE VR Diablo Rojo + 6 lbs skins from Chilean Merlot batch
Orchard Breezin Cranberry Craze (oak added)
Orchard Breezin Acai Rasberry Rapture (fermented dry after adding 1/2 f-pack)
Chilean Pinot Grigio juice bucket
Homewinery Blackberry concentrate + lot's of frozen fruit
*Bulk aging:*
Blueberry/Niagara/Concord - Welches
Chilean Merlot bucket + 1 lug each of Merlot, Cab Sauv and Malbec (10 gallons)
WE Eclipse Forza
WE Selection Sangiovese
Dornfelder from grapes (8 gallons)
Chardonel (6 gallons)
Chardonnay - Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Valley
*To make:*
WE Selection Valpolicella
BEER:
Bottled:
Cascade Pale Ale (bottled 8/21/15)
Raspberry Wheat (bottled 10/2/15)
Kegged:
Foster's Butt Porter (made 1/1/15)
Mystery Pale Ale batch (using Yorkshire Stone Square yeast) 4/??/15


----------



## RevA

Bottled:
Catawba Rosé - Off-dry
Catawba Rosé -Lightly Oaked
Catawba Rosé - Dry
Dragonblood - Off-Dry
Skeeter pee - Sweet
Apple wine - Vinegar (sadly)
Mixed berry wine -Semi-sweet
Concord Rosé - Sweet

Bulk aging:

Datewine -Dry
Rooibostea wine (should end dry and mulled)

Planning:

Bochet


----------



## CheerfulHeart

*In Bottles:* Dragon Blood

*Bottled but Escaped (bottle bombs):* Hard Cider

*Kits on Deck:* Merlot HoHo, Coastal Red

*Someday:* A Chardonnay or a Pinot Gris...and MORE DRAGON BLOOD for sure!!


----------



## jwmc1

*Peaches*

Just made an unoaked chardonnay and decided to chop up about 8 peaches and put it into the primary fermenter...hopefully this will work. If not, I guess I will have a decent salad dressing


----------



## jurbello

Let the fruit sit for a day or two before pitching yeast


----------



## RobertChartier

*almost 2 years*

at the beginning of October, I'll have been making wine for 2 years. While my list may look extensive to some, it's really not. I find it amazing that some of you folks actually hit the 200 Gallon a year mark. I haven't even made a TOTAL of 200 gallons yet.

Here's the updated list:

Completed Kits (all 6 gallons except as noted)
Cornucopia Red Raspberry Pinot Nero
RJS Blackberry Blast
RJS Green Apple Delight
RJS Cranberry Craze x2
RJS Peach Chardonnay
RJS Sangiovese/Merlot, Vino Del Vida
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon
WE Peach Raspberry Sangria x2
WE Strawberry White Merlot
WE Moscato, World Vineyard
WE Blueberry Pinot Noir 
RJS Italian Primitivo Style, Grand Cru International.
WE Selection Grenache/Shiraz/Mourvedre
WE Pomegranate Zinfandel
WE Black Raspberry Merlot
WE Selection series-Diablo Rojo
WE Especial Blackberry Dessert Wine -3 Gal
WE Selection Australian Shiraz
WE Selection International Spanish Rioja
RJS Seville Orange Sangria
RJS Cellar Classic Winery Series Cabernet Sauvignon

Completed “from Scratch” wines
Apple 3 Gal
Dragons Blood -3 Gal
Raisin -5 Gal
Fruit Explosion -5 Gal
Carrot/Onion/Garlic -1 Gal
Skittles -3 Gal
Pineapple -1 Gal
Blueberry -3 Gal (in Carboy)
Strawberry-Kiwi -1 Gal
Apple Wine, 2nd year- 6 Gal
Pinot Dew-3 Gal

Currently in Process
Acerglyn -1 Gal 
Apple Cyzer -1 Gal
Skittles (again) -6 Gal
WE World Vineyard Italian Nebbiolo


----------



## olusteebus

I currently have more going on at one time than I ever had before.

I have the following:

6 gal chardonnay kit (good quality)
6 gal merlot kit (good quality with skins)
5 gallons pinot grigio from concentrate (2 64 ounce juges)
5 gallons of merlot " " "
5 gallons of blackberry jam (gonna mix with some merlot)
6 gal of fresh chilean sauvignon blanc
6 gal of fresh chilean merlot.
1gal of scuppernong/white grape and peach. 

I will bottle the whites in about 3 4 months and they will be well over 8 months. The reds will be bottled after about a year.


----------



## PhilDarby

well crazy as this sounds, i made a real banana added to tropical fruit and apple juice, one litre of each to one gallon, the result was kinda nice, but, was lacking something I wanted in there, scratching my head wen I had had a few, I added some ground nutmeg, the results was actually very unusual and went down very well, voila sorted.

There are very few alcoholic drinks about with nut flavours, this one hit the mark.

And to follow it up it wasn't just because I was drunk wen every drink tastes ok because I tried it again the next day when I was sober.


----------



## jwmc1

jurbello said:


> Let the fruit sit for a day or two before pitching yeast



I wish I saw this earlier...the fermentation is pretty violent, so I am hoping it will work well... the smell is very nice...looking forward to see how it goes. I will definitely give it an extra day or two.


----------



## jwmc1

I have three things going right now...the Chardonnay with the peaches (above), very nice Luna Rosa, and Merlot that should be ready to bottle in about 2 days...all 6 gallons.


----------



## jgmann67

Bottled:

WE SE Australian Chardonnay
WE iIsland Mist Peach Apricot
RJS Cellar Series Australian Cab

In Carboy:

WE Eclipse Merlot

Next up:

WE Enigma Red Blend

Still trying to decide what happens after that. It's either the LE Super Tuscan or the Eclipse Barolo.


----------



## sdelli

I have been so happy with the frozen must from Italy I had to get more.... On it's way now is a couple buckets of Barbera. I made some Super Tuscan a few months ago and have some Sangiovese in mlf now.... I figure since I am starting to drink my Barbera from a couple years ago I had better get more going.... Frozen must is from Vino Superiore..... Need to slow down though.... Fall is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## Schattenmann

I started fermenting in July 2015. On my churchmouse budget, right now I'm interested in country wines and small batches from juice; it would be cool to do grape kits later but I also do just like the idea of fruit stuff in the first place.


In Primary
1 gallon of *Concord/Black Cherry/Blueberry* (8/16/2015).


In Secondary
1 gallon of *Blackberry* (7/18/2015). Must included 4 lbs of foraged blackberries and 1 cup of blueberries that were in the fridge.
1 gallon of *Blackberry-Concord* (7/19/2015). I had an extra pound of blackberries and no desire to pick 3 more, so I topped off with a few cups of Welch's and water, and decided to fool around with it and added star anise, a few peppercorns, and a few cardamom seeds.
2 gallons of *"cider"* (8/5/2015) from Murray's Virginia cider (juice), following the old fashioned recipe here (ginger and cloves). After primary, I took the cloves and ginger out of one gallon and left them in the other til my second racking. I love spicy ginger ale, so I'm looking forward to a cider with some zing.


----------



## RevA

Currently busy with a 3 gal experimental driedfruit hedgerowine in primary

Secindary or aging:

1 Gal cherry mead
1 Gal carrot wine
1 Gal Rooibos tea wine
1 Gal Date wine

Bottled
2 Gal Catawba Rose 1/2 oaked 1/2 off-dry
1 Gal Blueberry SkeeterPee


----------



## niffler

If I win I would like - Cellar Classic Winemaker's Trio 18 L Wine Kit


----------



## TropicalMike

The list of what I have made in the past is too long, so I'll just tell you what I have fermenting right now:
Buni berry - 40 lts (makes a great "burgundy"
Frangipani flowers - 40 lts
Rosella - 20 lts
Dates - 40 lts (makes a great "port")
2nd run on the same dates - 40 lts (similar to muscadine)
Tamarillo - 40 lts

I made asparagus wine from the 9" white stems that grow below the soil surface. It took a year to mature but made a very pleasant tasting wine with a terrible smell! That put me off, so I won't bother with that again.

I saw that somebody is making carrot wine - try adding some fresh ginger to it. It's delicious!


----------



## haboohunter

*staghorn*

the first racking of staghorn is great,,im going out to harvest more and freeze it so I can make more all winter


----------



## earnied

*Scuppernong*

Got a big load of grapes...It is clearing now


----------



## jwmc1

*Merlot*

Tonight I started a Winexpert Merlot kit with extra oak in cheesecloth and 10 pints of blackberries smashed and put in cheesecloth. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Boatboy24

Man, I don't think I've updated this all year.



*Finished:*
Vino Italiano Barolo - Bottled 6/24/12
Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - Bottled 5/12/12 - Gone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin - Bottled 8/4/12
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon - Bottled 8/26/12
2012 Peach from fresh fruit – Bottled 5/26/13
CC Sterling California Merlot - Bottled 1/26/13
CC LR Red Mountain Trio - Bottled 12/28/12
Brookly Brew Shop "Everyday IPA" - bottled and gone
CC Sterling California Syrah - Bottled 6/8/13
RJS Orange Chocolate Port - Bottled 11/10/12
Gingerbread Ale - bottled 10/22 - Gone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - Bottled 05/29/13
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet - Bottled 6/16/13
3 Gal Dragon Blood - Bottled 05/26/13
CC 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio (#2) - Bottled 7/25/13
Brooklyn Brew Shop "Bruxelles Black" Ale - Bottled 2/5/13
WE Eclipse NZ Marlborough Sauv Blanc - Bottled 4/5/13
Northern Brewer "Caribou Slobber" Brown Ale - Bottled
Brooklyn Brew Shop Summer Wheat – Bottled - Delicious!!
MM Renaissance Aussie Chard - 10/2/13
Kenridge Showcase LR California Grand Red(#1) - Bottled 10/2/13
RJS Black Forest Port - Bottled 11/27/13
En Primeur Amarone - Bottled 1/25/14
En Primeur Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir - Bottled 2/28/15
WE Eclipse Piedmont Barolo - Bottled 4/13/14
RJS RQ Torrontes - Bottled 4/22/14
WE LR Australian Grenache Rose - Bottled 6/1/14
2013 Chilean Malbec from fresh juice and fruit - Bottled 8/2/14
2013 Chilean Carmenere from fresh juice and fruit - Bottled 5/7/14
Cellar Craft Showcase Yakima Syrah - Bottled 8/31/14
2013 Valpolicella (Italian juice bucket) - Bottled 9/8/14
2014 Vineco LR Tempranillo Garnacha - Bottled 11/3/14
2013 Amador Petite Sirah (fresh grapes) - Bottled 1/22/15
2014 Chilean Viognier (juice bucket) - Bottled 4/18/15
2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot (fresh grapes) - partially bottled 6/27/15
2014 WE LR South African Shiraz/Cabernet - Bottled 2/15/15
2014 RJS LR Monastrell-Petite Verdot - Bottled 4/15/15
WE Eclipse Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc - Bottled 4/19/15
WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot - Bottled 7/25/15

*Bulk Aging:*
2013 Blueberry Port from fresh fruit
2014 RJS LR Shiraz-Viognier
2014 Peach (fresh fruit)
2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot (fresh grapes)

*In Vadai Barrels:*
2014 Amador Old Vine Zinfandel (fresh grapes) - in Vadai #1
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan - In Vadai #2

*Fermenting/Clearing:*
2015 RJS LR Aglianico
2015 WE LR Super Tuscan

*On Deck:*
2015 Suisun Valley Cabernet Sauvignon
2015 Suisun Valley Syrah
2015 Suisun Valley Petite Sirah


----------



## gratus_fermentatio

Some of what I've made.
Finished:
Ken Schramm's Falls Bounty Cyser
Plum Melomel
Cherry/Apple/Black currant wine
Plum Wine (several versions)
Ed Wort's Apfelwein
Brandon O's Graff (malt cider, many versions)
Varietal Meads (several)

Currently Aging:
Blackberry/Blueberry Wine
Rhubarb Wine
Plum Wine (3 different recipes)
Fig Wine
Concord/Aronia berry Wine
Cherry/Vanilla Melomel
Acacia Mead
Orange Blossom Mead

With several on deck, just waiting for temps to fall before starting primaries.
Regards, GF.


----------



## jwmc1

By the way, this ended up being fantastic...very subtle taste



jwmc1 said:


> Just made an unoaked chardonnay and decided to chop up about 8 peaches and put it into the primary fermenter...hopefully this will work. If not, I guess I will have a decent salad dressing
> 
> View attachment 23256


----------



## wyogal

*Montana and waiting for temps to fall in April? confused!*



gratus_fermentatio said:


> With several on deck, just waiting for temps to fall before starting primaries.
> Regards, GF.



OK then, GF. I'm pretty new to this. Explain to me why you need temps to fall? I'm in Jackson WY and using my master bathroom to make sure the temp is high enough for fermentation. Where are you in Montana that it's too hot in April to start a wine? or am I just completely confused here (not the first time  )


----------



## sour_grapes

wyogal said:


> OK then, GF. I'm pretty new to this. Explain to me why you need temps to fall? I'm in Jackson WY and using my master bathroom to make sure the temp is high enough for fermentation. Where are you in Montana that it's too hot in April to start a wine? or am I just completely confused here (not the first time  )



He JOINED in April. He _posted_ that message in September....


----------



## TemperanceOwl

I just started a Black Raspberry Merlot pyment (mead) using the WE Island Mist BRM kit.
I've got WE Eclipse Italian Nebbiolo (Borolo) and WE Selection International Italian Brunello on FedEx trucks on their way right now, to be started as soon as the pyment is in secondary.
Oh, and fresh strawberry from fruit ready to be bottled in the next week or two, to free up a carboy.


----------



## gratus_fermentatio

wyogal said:


> OK then, GF. I'm pretty new to this. Explain to me why you need temps to fall? I'm in Jackson WY and using my master bathroom to make sure the temp is high enough for fermentation. Where are you in Montana that it's too hot in April to start a wine? or am I just completely confused here (not the first time  )



I posted that September 3rd, 2015; 7 days ago. Temps are forecast to be in the mid 80's here in the Missoula area this weekend. I don't have much temp control for my fermentations, so I wait till the ambient temps are more suitable & easier to control before starting any.

I usually start fermenting/brewing in early autumn & will go thru late spring. High fermentation temps will often cause yeast to produce fusel alcohols & other off flavors (depending on the strain of course), and the process of fermentation generates heat, as much as 10 degrees F. So an ambient temp of 60*F often makes for an actual fermentation temp of 70*F. I try to keep all my fermentation temps at the low end of the recommended range. Makes for a much cleaner fermentation & better product, often reduces aging time too.
Regards, GF.


----------



## PierreR

So today I racked a Valpolicella from primary to secondary. 

I have a crabapple in secondary carboy three weeks now.

I have a Saskatoon berry wine, getting close to to finishing up secondary ferment, still the odd bubble! 

And a peach from last year, left to clear in bulk. Just finished fining it for a little extra polish. Will bottle on next days off.

All 5 gallon (23 liter) batches.


----------



## heatherd

My husband bought me the equipment kit and a cranberry malbec wine kit in for my birthday in December 2012. The rest is history, I guess! I have included the start dates, not the bottling dates, below.

Here's my list:

Kits 6g
-12/28/12 Island Mist Cranberry Malbec
-2/2/13 Grand Cru International California Muscat
-3/15/13 Mosti Mondiale Montepulciano
-3/21/13 Mosti Mondiale Chardasia
-5/22/13 Meglioni Moscato Italiano
-6/16/2013 RJS Grand Cru California Moscato
-7/18/13 Tangerine Lemon Sauvignon Blanc
-9/11/13 RJS Cru Select Chilean Malbec
-10/11/13 Meglioli Marzemino
-1/2/14 Winexpert Eclipse Italian Barolo
-1/4/14 RJS Cellar Classic Winery Series Italian Super Tuscan
-2/16/14 Mezza Luna White
-2/23/14 Grand Cru International British Columbian Pinot Noir
-3/23/14 Kenridge LE2014 Italy Primitivo Showcase Collection - WMT AWARD WINNING!
-4/13/14 Winexpert Selection International South African Chenin Blanc
-7/4/14 Winexpert LE2013 Willamette Valley Oregon Pinot Noir
-7/4/14 Orchard Breezin' Seville Orange Sangria
-8/13/14 Vineco Cellar Craft Sterling California Sauvignon Blanc
-8/13/14 Winexpert LE2014 Selection International Grenache Rose
-1/6/15 RQ14 Spanish Monastrell Petit Verdot
-1/16/15 Selection California Chardonnay
-1/16/15 RQ14 Italian Nero D'Avola
-6/7/15 Mosti Meglioli Masters Edition Amarone w/grapes and raisins
-7/25/15 RJS RQ2015 Italian Aglianico
-7/25/15 Selection Italian Pinot Grigio

Kits 3g
-9/18/13 RJS Coffee port
-11/19/13 RJS Black Forest port
-9/1/14 RJS Toasted Caramel port
-9/1/14 RJS Coffee port

Grapes/juice
-5/10/14 Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon; 12g; pail + frozen must
-9/13/14 California Old Vine Zinfandel; 6g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/11/14 California Cab Franc; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/11/14 California Chenin Blanc; 6g; pail
-9/11/14 California Cab Franc/Zin/Cabernet Sauvignon blend; 7g pail + grapes, cofermented
-10/19/14 Italian Pinot Bianco; 6g pail - DUMPED due to incurable stinkyness
-3/28/15 All grape South African Pinotage; 6g
-5/12/15 Chilean Carmenere; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/12/15 California Chardonnay; 6g; pail
-9/12/15 California Viognier; 6g; pail
-9/12/15 California Old Vine Zinfandel; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/12/15 Maryland Seyval; 3g; all grapes

Cider
-12/1/14; 6 gallons
-3/8/15; 6 gallons

On deck
-WE GSM
-Raspberry mocha dessert wine
-Coffee port
-WE Forza
-Italian Barbera
-Italian Nebbiolo

Wish list
-Petit verdot from pail+grapes
-Oregon pinot noir from pail+grapes
-Traminette and other wines from Maryland grapes
-More BIG reds!

Heather


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, it is a modest start, but ya gotta start somewhere! 

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz 
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot 
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca

*Bulk aging:*
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet

*Clearing:*
WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris

*Secondary:*
N/A

*Primary:*
Dry and lonely!

*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo


----------



## Boatboy24

Hey, wasn't this a sticky at one time? Doesn't seem to be now.


----------



## JohnT

BB, 

I changed this thread to be a sticky (hope this is ok).


----------



## TropicalMike

*Frangipani Wine*

I live in Bali - there are frangipani trees everywhere. Last eyar I decided to research the flowers, and found that the stem is not good for humans to use but nothing wrong with the petals - so I made wine from them. No recipe so everything was by trial an Yesterday I collected as many flowers as i could find, and ended up starting 30 lts of wine, using a GP white yeast. The wine smells of frangipani - lady visitors say they don't know whether to drink it or dab it behind their ears.


----------



## JohnT

Welcome to the Forum!!!! 

glad to hear that your wine turned out well TM.. 

I know it was trial and error, but is there any chance that you could post the final recipe? Any chance at some pictures??


----------



## wyogal

*OK, so I'm still a beginner*

Apologies to Sour Grapes and Heatherd, but I'm still new to both winemaking and the forum. I'm trying to learn.  The thing is that I feel the need to look at the General Forum for some questions, because those issues are not on the Beginners' forum.

So I have made:
Wyoming Chokecherry, aged in an oak barrel last fall (not too bad!)
A couple of kits: Chardonnay, Mezza Luna, and a Sauvignon Blanc that is sitting in secondary and needs to be bottled.
In the freezer: Many pounds of chokecherries, rhubarb, peaches and raspberries that I need to get going. I'm sure I'm going to do a rhubarb/raspberry, and a plain chokecherry with changes based on the last batch, but I'm also thinking about a mixed fruit wine that will free up all of that freezer space.

It's not much, I know, compared to some of you. But when was this a competition?


----------



## TropicalMike

*Frangipani wine*

FRANGIPANI WINE
Bali has many Frangipani trees, with flowers either yellow or red. My neighbours and I all have the yellow variety and so that is what I use for the wine. There are no published recipes for it, so it has been a matter of trial and error over the last three years. Friends and neighbours like the current version and this recipe is below – although I continue my “research”.
It is important to use fresh flowers as then the petals have not yet started to oxidize (turn brown) . Only use the petals, so snip off the stem on each flower as that is toxic. Initially, I measured quantities by the cup-full but, latterly, count the number of flowers – easy to do whilst one is removing the toxic stems.

Stems off – petals only!
To make 5 lts:
150 flowers – remove the stems
6 lt water
1.5 lts sugar syrup
0.5 lts grape juice
Acids – 1 tspn citric, 1 tspn tartaric, 0.5 tspn malic
2 tspns yeast nutrient
Yeast – General Purpose White. I make a yeast starter solution with apple juice.
1.	Start the yeast starter – continue it for 24 hours. Pour ½ cup of apple juice into a cup, add ½ tspn sugar solution and a large pinch of yeast nutrient. Mix well so that the nutrient has dissolved, and pour into a large jar. Add he yeast on top of the solution – do not stir. After 20 minutes check that the yeast is changing in consistency. Assuming it is ok, every 2 hours add the same mixture of juice, yeast nutrient and sugar solution.
2.	Put the flower petals in a muslin bag (I put a heavy china mug as well in to weigh it down) and boil in the water.
3.	Leave it to cool, with the muslin bag still inside.
4.	Keep the yeast starter solution going, adding more every 2 hours.
5.	When it is cool (usually, I leave it overnight), remove the muslin bag and discard the flower petals.
6.	Pour the liquid into the primary fermentation vessel, add the other ingredients, with the yeast starter solution last. Stir BEFORE adding the yeast starter but DO NOT stir after adding this.
7.	That’s it – the rest is as normal. I hope that you enjoy it


That’s what I call a really fierce primary fermentation!

8.	This makes slightly more than 5 lts but by the time one has removed the flower petals and racked it into the secondary, I find that it works out well to be 5 lts.
I don’t have much room and so all fermentation is done outside. Daytime temperatures are around 32C and night-time about 23C (brrrr…cold!). The containers, from the left, are 20 lts of Frangipani waiting to be bottled, 10 lts of another part of my experimenting with Frangipani, 20 lts of date wine (add ½ bottle of cheap brandy and it is very similar to port), 20 lts of a second run on the same dates (comes out like ) and the last one is 20 lts of snake fruit – a new one, but initial tasting promises to be very good.


----------



## TropicalMike

*Frangipani wine*

The photos didn't come out!


----------



## shadowr434

Presently making the WE Eclipse Washington Riesling.


----------



## Julie

wyogal said:


> Apologies to Sour Grapes and Heatherd, but I'm still new to both winemaking and the forum. I'm trying to learn.  The thing is that I feel the need to look at the General Forum for some questions, because those issues are not on the Beginners' forum.
> 
> So I have made:
> Wyoming Chokecherry, aged in an oak barrel last fall (not too bad!)
> A couple of kits: Chardonnay, Mezza Luna, and a Sauvignon Blanc that is sitting in secondary and needs to be bottled.
> In the freezer: Many pounds of chokecherries, rhubarb, peaches and raspberries that I need to get going. I'm sure I'm going to do a rhubarb/raspberry, and a plain chokecherry with changes based on the last batch, but I'm also thinking about a mixed fruit wine that will free up all of that freezer space.
> 
> It's not much, I know, compared to some of you. But when was this a competition?



There is no need to apologize, and you are so right! This is not a competition! I am very interested in the chokecherry in the oak barrel . What was that like?


----------



## wyogal

*chokecherry wine*

Thanks for your support, Julie! I decided to try winemaking when we had a huge crop of chokecherries in 2014, and got a lot of help on the beginners' forum from a number of members.

The backstory is that my brother knows the owners of Wyoming Whiskey, the first distillery in Wyoming (making bourbon). He got the idea to age some whiskey in a chokecherry flavored cask, since chokecherries are ubiquitous here. He bought a 5 litre cask, and we filled it with the chokecherry wine, with quite a bit left over. It sat for 8 weeks in the cask last summer, then we bottled it in Jan 15.

I tried the first bottle about a month ago--there were some surprises. The oaked was much smoother of course, but it had this amazing fragrance like roses. Of course there are so many variables that I have no idea where that came from.

My biggest rookie mistake was that it needed clearing agents (big time!). But it is a big bodied and flavorful red table wine.


----------



## StevenD55

My first attempt at winemaking was a batch of Shyraz from a kit. It turned
out well. 

After that I started experimenting with grapes from my Valiants. That has been hit and miss. I think I'm getting better at it though. People still think it tastes a little like grape juice or Concord though. 

This year I have been busy with my Valiants but it was a banner year on pears and apples for that matter. So I am also trying pear and apple batches. 

Finally, I have 15 gallons of Pinot Grigio that seems to be coming along ok. It's a bit pink maybe from too much skin contact. I might add a bit
of red to it and see how it looks as a blush/rose.


----------



## Stressbaby

TropicalMike said:


> FRANGIPANI WINE
> Bali has many Frangipani trees, with flowers either yellow or red. My neighbours and I all have the yellow variety and so that is what I use for the wine. There are no published recipes for it, so it has been a matter of trial and error over the last three years. Friends and neighbours like the current version and this recipe is below – although I continue my “research”.



Hi Mike,

There are published recipes for plumeria wine. I have made it a couple of times. I used Jack Keller's recipe here. Here is a thread from the forum describing my experience.

You are absolutely right about oxidation - it is really easy to give this wine a snotty tea color if your flowers have oxidized. You can keep them in the freezer for a while but you have to use small baggies, because if you use larger gallon bags, opening and resealing them several times will oxidize the petals faster. 

I honestly don't think it takes that many flowers. This wine can be overpowering with too many flowers. Bottle this one dry.

In prior batches I used D47 but with the next batch I'm going to try QA23.

Another thought for next time is to cut in half the number of flowers in the primary and then do a secondary infusion with fresh flowers.


----------



## TropicalMike

*Frangipani wine*

Thanks for the info and I will certainly check those recipes. I have been experimenting with it since July, 2016 and have made 115 liters in that time - all drunk, mainly by enthusiastic friends. My quantity of flowers has been determined during this time - I have used less, used more, even tried using some oxidised flowers but now I have the quantity to make wine to the collective taste of my friends. I aim to stop it around 994 and 13.5%. 

I like your idea of a secondary infusion,and will try that soon. 

My snakeskin wine is doing well - a preliminary taste is promising! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Thig

At the moment I have a peach, pear, Scuppernong, pomegranate, and chocolate salted Caramel Port in the carboy. I probably have made more muscadine than anything else.


----------



## Stressbaby

TropicalMike said:


> My snakeskin wine is doing well - a preliminary taste is promising!



Mike,
What is snake skin fruit, is that salak?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salak
Robert


----------



## TropicalMike

*Snakeskin fruit / frangipani*

SB, Yes, it is salak. I know that in a couple of small villages they are selling salak wine, but are secretive about their recipe - of course! It's delicious.

When I started making frangipani wine, I completey forgot that it is plumeria and so only searched for frangipani - idiot that I am, at times! This morning I have collected 131 fresh frangipani flowers and, following your lead, intend making one lot with 88 flowers and t'other with 80 flowers. I need to visit a neighbour to gather the remaining 37 flowers and I'll do that after breakfast. If you don't try you don't know!

I drink very little myself -it's a hobby that my friends enjoy - but as a 77 year old I need something to keep Alzheimers at bay!

I think I've over-sulfited my second run on dates. Any advice, please?


----------



## tbayav8er

So far, I've made :
VR Pinot Gris
VR Merlot
VR Chardonnay
VR Mezza Luna red
VR Sangiovese 
Selection Chilean Malbec 
Selection Spanish Tempranillo w grapeskins 
WE Speciale Chocolate Orange Dessert wine
WE Speciale Chocolate Salted caramel dessert wine 
World vineyards California pink moscato 
Island Mist coconut yuzu pinot gris 

Next kit:
Eclipse Barossa Valley Shiraz


----------



## TropicalMike

Stressbaby said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> There are published recipes for plumeria wine. I have made it a couple of times. I used Jack Keller's recipe here. Here is a thread from the forum describing my experience.
> 
> You are absolutely right about oxidation - it is really easy to give this wine a snotty tea color if your flowers have oxidized. You can keep them in the freezer for a while but you have to use small baggies, because if you use larger gallon bags, opening and resealing them several times will oxidize the petals faster.
> 
> I honestly don't think it takes that many flowers. This wine can be overpowering with too many flowers. Bottle this one dry.
> 
> In prior batches I used D47 but with the next batch I'm going to try QA23.
> 
> Another thought for next time is to cut in half the number of flowers in the primary and then do a secondary infusion with fresh flowers.


Hi, StressBaby - Following your input about Frangipani wine, I have started some with 70 flowers, some with 80 flowers and some with 88 flowers (following your original advice). Give me a few months and I'll report with a comparison.


----------



## TropicalMike

Today I have started a 50 liter batch of mango wine. Sound over the top? Well, a friend arrived yesterday with 22 kgs of mangos from his garden...what is one to do?


----------



## TropicalMike

!
Today started 10 liters of passion fruit wine. I have to stop for a while as I've run out of fermentation locks. All my equipment, yeasts and acids have to be bought outside the country - makes it a little difficult at times.


----------



## heatherd

wyogal said:


> Apologies to Sour Grapes and Heatherd, but I'm still new to both winemaking and the forum. I'm trying to learn.  The thing is that I feel the need to look at the General Forum for some questions, because those issues are not on the Beginners' forum.
> 
> So I have made:
> Wyoming Chokecherry, aged in an oak barrel last fall (not too bad!)
> A couple of kits: Chardonnay, Mezza Luna, and a Sauvignon Blanc that is sitting in secondary and needs to be bottled.
> In the freezer: Many pounds of chokecherries, rhubarb, peaches and raspberries that I need to get going. I'm sure I'm going to do a rhubarb/raspberry, and a plain chokecherry with changes based on the last batch, but I'm also thinking about a mixed fruit wine that will free up all of that freezer space.
> 
> It's not much, I know, compared to some of you. But when was this a competition?



@wyogal It's definitely not a competition. My list started super small and slowly built up over several years. The reason I post is so that if people have questions about a kit or something I've already made, they know and can ask me. Plus it is nice to have the whole list in one place, because the wines from 2012-13 are long gone and we're nibbling away at the 2014s. 

Post the questions anywhere you want - I (like lots of folks) am on the forum nearly every day reading all the new posts and answering as many questions as I can. I try to be prompt because I want to return the favor for everyone who promptly answered my worried beginner posts.


----------



## applelover12

*tell us more*

thats an impressive list.
You wrote its a profession. Do you have a winery now?



Runningwolf said:


> *I started this hobby one concentrate kit at a time and it quickly became an obsession and then a profession.*
> 
> *Future:*
> 
> *Waiting to be made:*
> 
> *Primary*
> 
> 
> *Carboys*
> Fredonia
> Niagara
> Delaware
> Port Blends
> CA - Amarone
> CA - Cab Merlot
> CA - Merlot
> CA - Vieux-Chateau-du-Roi
> CA - White Zinfandel
> CA - White Merlot
> CA - Chardonnay
> CA - Johannisberg Riesling
> Rougeon
> Chilean - Cab Franc
> Chilean - Zinfandel
> Chilean - Carmenere
> Chilean - Malbec
> Chilean - Chardonnay
> Seyval
> 
> *Made and Bottled*
> *From Juice:*
> -Chilean - Thompson Green seedless Orange Mango Blend
> -Chilean - Thompson Green Seedless Peach Blend
> -Pink Catawba 90% Catawba/5% Fredonia/5%Chambourcin
> -California Cabernet Merlot
> -California Lambrusco
> -California White Zinfandel
> -Country Apple 2012 Apple/Crab Apple/Plum/Red Raspberry
> -Frenzy - Apple/Crab apple/Honey/Dark Maple
> -Sammies blend - 75% Catawba/25% Fredonia
> -Fredonia
> -Chambourcen
> -Chardonnay
> -Riesling
> -Red Raspberry
> -Cranberry
> -Valvin Muscat
> -Diamond
> -Crabapple Chardonnay 20/80
> -Raspberry/Niagara 20/80
> -Tranquility-Crabapple/Raspberry/Marquis 20/20/60
> -Plum- Plum/Seyval/Niagara 30/15/55
> -Crabapple - Crabapple/seyval 30/70
> -Marquis
> -Steuben
> - California Chardonnay/Peach/Apricot
> - California Gewurztraminer
> - California Johannisberg Riesling
> - California Liebfraumilch
> - Chilean Carmenere
> - Chilean Malbec
> - Chilean Red Zinfandel
> - Chilean Muscato
> - Chilean Pinot grigio
> - Fredonia
> - Gewürztraminer
> - Riesling
> - Red Plum
> - Labrusca
> - Late Harvest Vignoles w/ chocolate
> - Late Harvest Vignoles
> - cherry/chocolate
> - cherry chocolate/almonds
> - Catawba
> - Pink Catawba
> - Vignoles
> - Tall Ships (Niagara 80% & Cayuga 20%)
> - Cayuga with 20% Niagara blend
> - Meghans Vista (Concord 2/3 & Dimond 1/3)
> - Steuben
> - Diamond
> - Traminette *x2*
> - Sweet Harvest Blend (Niagara/Concord 50/50)
> - Isabella
> - Vidal *x3*
> - Raspberry Blush *x2*
> - Rhubarb *x2*
> - Rhubarb Strawberry
> - Strawberry
> - Blackberry Isabella *X2*
> - Niagara *x2*
> - Cranberry
> - Mystic Sky (Niagara/Cranberry Blend) *x2*
> - Vidal Ice Wine
> - Vidal Ice Wine with chocolate blend
> 
> - Skittle Wine
> - Skeeter Pee
> - Skeeter Pee with Raspberry/Apple concentrate
> - Apple/Jalapeno Wine
> - Country Apple from Cider
> 
> *RJS Cru Select*
> - German Riesling Traminer
> - Italian Chianti Riserva
> *Orchard Breezin:*
> - CranApple Chardonnay *x2*
> - Sangria w/Seville Orange
> - Watermelon White Merlot
> - Acai Raspberry Cabernet Sauvignon
> - Calypso Bianco
> - Pomegranate Wildberry Zinfandel
> - Raspberry White Zinfandel
> - Green Apple Gewurztraminer
> - Cranberry Chianti
> *RJS Cru Specialty*
> -Apple Tatin White Port
> -Coffee Port
> -Orange Chocolate Port *x2*
> 
> 
> *Wine Expert:*
> Island Mist –
> 
> - Cranberry Melbec Kegged - on tap
> - BlueBerry Pinot Noir
> - Blackberry Cabernet *X2*
> - Peach Apricot Chardonnay *x 2*
> - Black Raspberry Merlot
> - Wildberry Shiraz
> - Green Apple Riesling
> - Strawberry White Merlot
> - Exotic Fruits White Zifandel
> - Mango Citrus Symphony
> - Kiwi Pear Sauvignon Blanc
> - White Cranberry Pinot Gris* x 2*
> 
> Vintners Reserve-
> - Merlot
> - Liebfraumilch *x 2*
> - Piesporter
> 
> Selection White Zinfandel
> Selection Estate – Washington Columbia Valley Riesling *x2*
> Selection Original – Piesporter
> Selection Viognier
> Selection Symphony
> Selection Vieux Chateau Du Roi
> Selection Original White Merlot *x2*
> World Vineyard South African Chenin Blanc *x2*
> World Vineyard – Washington Riesling
> Limited Edition –
> - New Zealand Gewürztraminer
> - Australian Riesling
> - Trio Blanca
> - Pacific Quartet
> - Pacifica White
> 
> 
> *Heron Bay:*
> Ultra Gewurztraminer
> Ultra Cabernet Merlot
> *
> I continue to make a lot of wine each year. I have chosen not to list anymore of the wines I make after 1.01.2013*


----------



## applelover12

*apple wine*

impressive.
whats your recipe and when making apple wine? I am about to start making that soon. I will be using concentrate. 



Julie said:


> This is what I have been busy doing:
> 
> *Primary*
> Nothing and I need to rectify this!!!!
> *Secondary*
> 3 gallon Niagara w/Noble&Muscadine Red slurry
> 6 gallon Carlos/bronze
> 5 gallon Muscadine Red
> 8 gallon Noble
> 6 gallon Fredonia
> 5 gallon Brianna
> 5 gallon Niagara
> 5 gallon Catawba
> 5 gallon Edelweiss
> 5 gallon Diamond
> 5 gallon Deleware
> 6 gallon Sangiovese
> 6 gallon Malbec
> 6 gallon Zinfindal
> 5 gallon Vignoles
> 5 gallon Chambourcin
> 5 gallon Traminette
> 3 gallon Apple
> 1 gallon Apple/Strawberry/Kiwi
> *Already made*
> Apple spice
> Banana pepper/white grape/raspberry
> Blackberry
> Blackberry oaked
> Black Raspberry
> Blackberry/Raspberry Mead
> Black Currant
> Blueberry/Pomegrante
> Brianna
> Bronze
> Candy Cane w/chocolate
> Cabernet Sauvignon
> Carlos/Noble Blend
> Catawba
> Chardonnay
> Cherry - montmorency & bing
> Cherry - Sweet/sour cherries
> Cherry blush
> Cherry - Bing
> Cherry - Montmorency cherries
> Concord
> Concord/Sweet Cherry
> Concord/cherry
> Concord/cranberry
> Cran-Grape
> Edelweiss
> Elderberry/cherry/chokecherry
> Elderberry - full body
> Elderberry - blush
> Elderberry - blush, kegged
> Elderberry/Cherry
> Fredonia
> Foch
> Gewurtz
> habernaro hot pepper/white grape
> Hot Pepper -Cayenne & Hungarian Hot
> Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot
> Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet
> JAO Mead
> LH Vignoles
> Malbec
> Montepulciano
> Muscat, kegged
> Muscato (addd oranges)
> Moscato
> Muscadine Bronse/Carlos
> Muscadine red
> Muscadine-noble
> Muscadine Red/Noble blend
> Niagara
> Niagara w/Carlos/bronze
> Orange/pinapple/apple
> Orchard Breezin Blueberry Shiraz
> PartyWine
> Peach
> Pear
> Plum Bell
> Pumpkin pie spice
> Raspberry
> Raspberry Blush
> Red Raspberry/Blackberry Mead
> Reisling
> Rougeon
> Sauvignon Blanc
> Seyval
> Skeeter Pee/Muscadine slurry
> Skeeter Pee - kegged
> Skeeter Pee, pear slurry
> Skeeter Pee, elderberry slurry
> Starburst jellybean
> Summer Breeze
> Tropical Fruit
> Watermellon/strawberry
> Welch's Strawberry Breeze
> Welch's White Grape & Peach concentrate
> Welch's White Grape & Raspberry
> Zinfindal
> Zinfindal/Pomegrante
> *Cheese Aging*
> 4 pounds farmhouse cheddar
> 3 pounds montery jack
> 
> WOW, I never listed everything before, By George, I impressed myself!
> 
> Juile


----------



## Daroowala

In carboys:

WE Eclipse Forza
WE Selection California Chardonnay
WE Selection Sangiovese
WE Enigma


----------



## Runningwolf

applelover12 said:


> thats an impressive list.
> You wrote its a profession. Do you have a winery now?



Professional winemaker for a winery.


----------



## applelover12

Woow cool

Whats you idea of using bentonite pre fermentation for Apple wine? 
Will it strip color and flavour?


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Always make: Barbera/Zinfandel blend 2015 currently in two 5+ Gallon Oak Barriques and three five gallon glass carboys. I have in the distant past made Alicante blended with Zinfandel but don't like the results. 
Recently made: Budapest Pilsner and Onyx dark ale.
In the past have made IPA's but tend to like the Pilsner and the Onyx beers on occasion.
I tend to like to find something I really like and stick with it.


----------



## hounddawg

jeeze miss Julie.::
I bet your wine cellar would be like a Christmas years instead of a simple Christmas day... doggone, it's pain to see you are no where near lazy, my hats off to you ma'am,,,





Julie said:


> This is what I have been busy doing:
> 
> *Primary*
> Nothing and I need to rectify this!!!!
> *Secondary*
> 3 gallon Niagara w/Noble&Muscadine Red slurry
> ::gallon Carlos/bronze
> 5 gallon Muscadine Red
> 8 gallon Noble
> 6 gallon Fredonia
> 5 gallon Brianna
> 5 gallon Niagara
> 5 gallon Catawba
> 5 gallon Edelweiss
> 5 gallon Diamond
> 5 gallon Deleware
> 6 gallon Sangiovese
> 6 gallon Malbec
> 6 gallon Zinfindal
> 5 gallon Vignoles
> 5 gallon Chambourcin
> 5 gallon Traminette
> 3 gallon Apple
> 1 gallon Apple/Strawberry/Kiwi
> *Already made*
> Apple spice
> Banana pepper/white grape/raspberry
> Blackberry
> Blackberry oaked
> Black Raspberry
> Blackberry/Raspberry Mead
> Black Currant
> Blueberry/Pomegrante
> Brianna
> Bronze
> Candy Cane w/chocolate
> Cabernet Sauvignon
> Carlos/Noble Blend
> Catawba
> Chardonnay
> Cherry - montmorency & bing
> Cherry - Sweet/sour cherries
> Cherry blush
> Cherry - Bing
> Cherry - Montmorency cherries
> Concord
> Concord/Sweet Cherry
> Concord/cherry
> Concord/cranberry
> Cran-Grape
> Edelweiss
> Elderberry/cherry/chokecherry
> Elderberry - full body
> Elderberry - blush
> Elderberry - blush, kegged
> Elderberry/Cherry
> Fredonia
> Foch
> Gewurtz
> habernaro hot pepper/white grape
> Hot Pepper -Cayenne & Hungarian Hot
> Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot
> Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet
> JAO Mead
> LH Vignoles
> Malbec
> Montepulciano
> Muscat, kegged
> Muscato (addd oranges)
> Moscato
> Muscadine Bronse/Carlos
> Muscadine red
> Muscadine-noble
> Muscadine Red/Noble blend
> Niagara
> Niagara w/Carlos/bronze
> Orange/pinapple/apple
> Orchard Breezin Blueberry Shiraz
> PartyWine
> Peach
> Pear
> Plum Bell
> Pumpkin pie spice
> Raspberry
> Raspberry Blush
> Red Raspberry/Blackberry Mead
> Reisling
> Rougeon
> Sauvignon Blanc
> Seyval
> Skeeter Pee/Muscadine slurry
> Skeeter Pee - kegged
> Skeeter Pee, pear slurry
> Skeeter Pee, elderberry slurry
> Starburst jellybean
> Summer Breeze
> Tropical Fruit
> Watermellon/strawberry
> Welch's Strawberry Breeze
> Welch's White Grape & Peach concentrate
> Welch's White Grape & Raspberry
> Zinfindal
> Zinfindal/Pomegrante
> *Cheese Aging*
> 4 pounds farmhouse cheddar
> 3 pounds montery jack
> 
> WOW, I never listed everything before, By George, I impressed myself!
> 
> Juile


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

I started 12 gallons of Chenin Blanc this week. Put non reactive, non toxic gas in headspace and it is bubbling away at 60 degrees F in the cellar.


----------



## reefman

update to my list 5-6-2016

Finished:
1. Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit - 12 gallons
2. Niagara - Walkers hotpack juice - 5 gallons
3. Wine Expert Riesling Ice Style Wine(kit) - 3 gallons
4. Original Skeeter Pee (Lon's recipe) - 24 gallons
5. Candy Cane - 3 gallons
6. Concord from grapes - 3 gallons.
7. Sangria- Zinfandel blush WE kit - 6 gallons.
8. Danger Dave's Triple Berry DB - 6 gallons
9. Cornucopia Tropical Riesling - kits - 6 gallons
10. Cornucopia , White Coconut Frascati.
11. Peach from peaches (6 gal.
12. More Skeeter Pee (6 Gal.).....can't believe I've made 24 gallons of this stuff. Most popular.
13. Nobel Muscadine from a bucket of frozen grapes - 5 gallons.
14. Wild Berry White Zinfandel. 6 gallons - Summer Breezin kit. really liked this kit.
15. Skeeter Pee - 12 more gallons

Kits to do yet:
1. WE Island Mist Limeade - 6 gallons - 
2. Riesling Kit - 6
3. Gewurztraminer Kit - 6
4. Pomegranate Pinot Grigio - 6
5. A port kit...name escapes me at the moment. - 3
6. Cranberry Chianti kit. - 6


----------



## knight

Well I'm new to both the forum and wine making in general so mine is a, umm, little shorter than the majority of the lists already posted:

*Primary:*
None

*Secondary:*
1G Apfelwein
1G Mixed Berries and Apple

*Bottled:*
None


----------



## Tnuscan

Billpizzaiolo said:


> I started 12 gallons of Chenin Blanc this week. Put non reactive, non toxic gas in headspace and it is bubbling away at 60 degrees F in the cellar.



Would this be CO2?


----------



## Tnuscan

Billpizzaiolo said:


> I started 12 gallons of Chenin Blanc this week. Put non reactive, non toxic gas in headspace and it is bubbling away at 60 degrees F in the cellar.



What type of special gas is this? Will it not permeate into the liquid?

Thanks!!


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Tnuscan said:


> What type of special gas is this? Will it not permeate into the liquid?
> 
> Thanks!!




I use Argon gas, before I used to use a product called "Private Preserve"




it is a can of gas that looks like a can of spray paint but feels empty when you shake it. That is because it is filled with a mixture of Argon, Nitrogen and Carbon Dioxide and no oxygen. All are present in the air we breathe. It is the oxygen that is bad for wine. Carbon Dioxide or CO2 is the gas that the yeast gives off during fermentation and it is the gas that makes sparkling wine and beer fizzy. It is good in those cases. Argon & CO2 are heavier than air they are good to blanket the wine, olive oil or anything you wish to keep from oxidizing. (read that as fruits and vegetables too). I went away from using the mixture in the spray cans because they were costing me $10 USD per .29 oz can. Filling my small 20# tank with Argon costs $20 USD. A great savings and so much more gas and no chance of fizzing up a wine I want to keep still (flat no fizz). There is no change in taste as there is no oxidation no chemical smell or taste and it is food safe. You can find an article on it here: 
http://www.wineqc.com/papers/inertgas/inertgas.html


----------



## Tnuscan

Billpizzaiolo said:


> I use Argon gas, before I used to use a product called "Private Preserve"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a can of gas that looks like a can of spray paint but feels empty when you shake it. That is because it is filled with a mixture of Argon, Nitrogen and Carbon Dioxide and no oxygen. All are present in the air we breathe. It is the oxygen that is bad for wine. Carbon Dioxide or CO2 is the gas that the yeast gives off during fermentation and it is the gas that makes sparkling wine and beer fizzy. It is good in those cases. Argon & CO2 are heavier than air they are good to blanket the wine, olive oil or anything you wish to keep from oxidizing. (read that as fruits and vegetables too). I went away from using the mixture in the spray cans because they were costing me $10 USD per .29 oz can. Filling my small 20# tank with Argon costs $20 USD. A great savings and so much more gas and no chance of fizzing up a wine I want to keep still (flat no fizz). There is no change in taste as there is no oxidation no chemical smell or taste and it is food safe. You can find an article on it here:
> http://www.wineqc.com/papers/inertgas/inertgas.html



Thanks for the information. I will be swapping the Co2 (which I was mislead on) to Argon.

Thanks again!


----------



## sour_grapes

Billpizzaiolo said:


> You can find an article on it here:
> http://www.wineqc.com/papers/inertgas/inertgas.html



Good article. I was gratified to read the money line:


> One would then naturally assume that since Ar and CO2 are heavier than air that they would displace the air and would settle to the bottom. This is however not really the case. What we are going to explore next is the difference between what your mind tells you and what really happens.


The article corroborates a point that I have made often, viz., gases of different densities readily diffuse into each other, so there is not such thing as a "blanketing effect" due to a heavy gas. Displacing the oxygen by flushing with an inert gas, however, is a real thing (as the kidz say these days).

There is a simple, unintentional mistake in the article. In Table 1, the specific gravities (compared to air) of the listed gases are shifted over by one column. The FIRST time that the text refers to these values, it does so correctly, that is, it cites the SG of N2 as 0.9669, that of Ar as 1.38 and that of CO2 as 1.53. The SECOND time that the text refers to the SGs (in Sec. 2.3), it "reads off the Table," so the values listed are incorrect.


----------



## Tnuscan

sour_grapes said:


> Good article. I was gratified to read the money line:
> 
> The article corroborates a point that I have made often, viz., gases of different densities readily diffuse into each other, so there is not such thing as a "blanketing effect" due to a heavy gas. Displacing the oxygen by flushing with an inert gas, however, is a real thing (as the kidz say these days).
> 
> There is a simple, unintentional mistake in the article. In Table 1, the specific gravities (compared to air) of the listed gases are shifted over by one column. The FIRST time that the text refers to these values, it does so correctly, that is, it cites the SG of N2 as 0.9669, that of Ar as 1.38 and that of CO2 as 1.53. The SECOND time that the text refers to the SGs (in Sec. 2.3), it "reads off the Table," so the values listed are incorrect.



Nice catch there,.. I thought I was the only one that noticed that, LOL. If I knew that table well enough to catch that one, I'd be close to turning into pure energy. Lol
When they were handing out brains, I thought they said trains, and missed that too.
Thanks very much!!


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

sour_grapes said:


> Good article. I was gratified to read the money line:
> 
> The article corroborates a point that I have made often, viz., gases of different densities readily diffuse into each other, so there is not such thing as a "blanketing effect" due to a heavy gas. Displacing the oxygen by flushing with an inert gas, however, is a real thing (as the kidz say these days).
> 
> There is a simple, unintentional mistake in the article. In Table 1, the specific gravities (compared to air) of the listed gases are shifted over by one column. The FIRST time that the text refers to these values, it does so correctly, that is, it cites the SG of N2 as 0.9669, that of Ar as 1.38 and that of CO2 as 1.53. The SECOND time that the text refers to the SGs (in Sec. 2.3), it "reads off the Table," so the values listed are incorrect.



Yes so true. The article says that too. However it also says that if you keep adding the replacing gas in enough volume it will eventually tip the proportion into the favor of less O2 and other gases in the mixture. "The amount of argon necessary to inert headspace is usually 2 to 3 times the volume of the headspace ( Allen, 1994 ) and should be monitored by measuring the O2 content." What you need to know is how much O2 is left and if it will cause the spoilage or help in the aging. That is how i read it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yes, yes, I don't disagree that purging the headspace with Ar will reduce the amount of O2 in the headspace. (That is what I meant by my second sentence.) Just noting that there is no "blanketing effect."


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, yes, I don't disagree that purging the headspace with Ar will reduce the amount of O2 in the headspace. (That is what I meant by my second sentence.) Just noting that there is no "blanketing effect."



Yup no layers of gases. It is *not* like making a lasagna, it is more like making a smoothy. You have to tip the scale or proportion in favor of less and less O2. Just want to make it clearer for those that might misunderstand the concept. Thanks


----------



## bchilders

Update of my batches:

In the bottle or was:

Merlot -Kit
Asian Pear	-Fresh Fruit
Viognier -Frozen Juice
Malbec	-Frozen Juice
Muscadine	-Fresh Fruite
Cab Sauv	-Kit
Blackbery	-Fresh Fruit
Carmenere	-Frozen Juice
Zinfendel	-Frozen Juice
Strawberry	-Fresh Fruit
Barbera	-Frozen Juice/grape lugs
Pinot Grigio	-Kit
Riesling	-Kit
Sangria	-Kit
Cab Franc Ice -Kit
Island Mist Green Apple Riesling - Kit
Cab/Merlot	-Kit

Still in the Carboy	

Zinfendel	-Frozen Juice
Apple	-Fresh Fruit
Estate Red Blend -(Chambourcin,Baco Noir)
Estate Baco Noir	-Baco Noir


----------



## hounddawg

howdy
::::
in the bottles
2014--25 bottles pear, apple both green granny's , yellow Delius, an sergeants yellow crab apple, 
2014--75 bottles blackberry, honey back sweetened
2014--25 bottles strawberry with honey back sweetened 
2012--25 bottles elderberry honey back sweetened 
2016--25 gallon apple,pear blend still in ferment barrel
2016--15 gallon cherry/mead still in ferment barrel


----------



## Johny99

*2015 wines*

Last year's harvest...

Barrels, 50l
blend of Syrah, baby franc, merlot
Sangiovese

Carboys of
Cab franc co fermented with Viognier 
Merlot
Tempranillo
Cab Sauvignon 
Petit sirah
Petit Verdot 
Chardonnay
Sauvignon blanc
Riesling 

And a couple of gallon jugs of
Chardonnay-Viognier- gwertraminer co-fermented blend
Viognier
Pinot blanc

All estate. Who planted all these different vines anyway


----------



## JohnT

hounddawg said:


> howdy
> ::::
> in the bottles
> 2014--25 bottles pear, apple both green granny's , yellow Delius, an sergeants yellow crab apple,
> 2014--75 bottles blackberry, honey back sweetened
> 2014--25 bottles strawberry with honey back sweetened
> 2012--25 bottles elderberry honey back sweetened
> 2016--25 gallon apple,pear blend still in ferment barrel
> 2016--15 gallon cherry/mead still in ferment barrel


 

I hope that this does not embarrass or anger hounddawg, but recently he sent me a bottle of his apple/pear wine and asked for my honest opinion. 

As most of you already know, I might have a slight reputation as a wine snob. I also know that I have a lot of faults, but dishonesty is NOT one of them. 

The wine was very clear, crisp, and had just the right amount of sweetness to bring out the apple and pear characteristics. To put it bluntly, it was quite impressive. I have to admit that I went from tasting to sipping without another thought.

I was not the only one to taste it that day. I had 3 others and we all came to the same conclusion. Hounddog did an outstanding job. 

The reason I published this review is that I have hopes that HD will replay with as much detail on exactly how this wine was made (type/proportions of fruit, type of yeast, number of rackings, etc). 

-- Forgive me HD, I hate keeping secrets!


----------



## hounddawg

to be honest JohnT I am so honored that I'm blushing, 
I took granny apples 20 lb, and 20lb from yellow devious I then put 40 pounds of pears I picked, and 3 lb sergeants yellow crab apples cut up then froze all for 2 months used a combination of 1118 yeast for 5 days then dumped in red pasture I stirred twice ever day using a drill and joint compound mud mixer starting sq was 1100, used pectin enzyme, an yeast energize left in in primary for 10 days .then rack into carboys .re-racked every 3 months at 2 years of bulk aging I racked in to a barrel checked SQ, put a half a glass full an added honey till I liked it check the SQ poured honey into barrel till I got the SQ I liked then mixed with drill I found out if drill rotates one way you move drill in aposset direction which kept air being drawn down a vortex, when all honey mixed I added sorbate then was told I need k-meta so I've done that to the rest...
I can never thank you folks enough . any thing I know which aint much i'll happily tell any an all of you.
HOUND DAWG
Richard 

p.s. JohnT, give me about a month an i'll be wanting same as last time the cold blunt truth with a blackberry mead. strawberry mead, an a elderberry mead. all 2014 bulk agsd on em, as I've said on many post I never get in a hurry till breakfast time,,,, and no lol on that. don't believe me just look at my belly........












JohnT said:


> I hope that this does not embarrass or anger hounddawg, but recently he sent me a bottle of his apple/pear wine and asked for my honest opinion.
> 
> As most of you already know, I might have a slight reputation as a wine snob. I also know that I have a lot of faults, but dishonesty is NOT one of them.
> 
> The wine was very clear, crisp, and had just the right amount of sweetness to bring out the apple and pear characteristics. To put it bluntly, it was quite impressive. I have to admit that I went from tasting to sipping without another thought.
> 
> I was not the only one to taste it that day. I had 3 others and we all came to the same conclusion. Hounddog did an outstanding job.
> 
> The reason I published this review is that I have hopes that HD will replay with as much detail on exactly how this wine was made (type/proportions of fruit, type of yeast, number of rackings, etc).
> 
> -- Forgive me HD, I hate keeping secrets!


----------



## hounddawg

I bulk aged in carboys witiht airloce


hounddawg said:


> to be honest JohnT I am so honored that I'm blushing,
> I took frozen granny apples 20 lb, and 20lb from yellow devious I then put 40 pounds of pears I picked, and 3 lb sergeants yellow crab apples cut up then froze all for to months used a combination of 1118 yeast for 5 days then dumped in red pasture knottily I stirred ever day using a drill and joint compound mud mixer starting sq was 1100, used pectin enzyme, an yeast energize left in in primary for 10 days .then stirred like a mad mam, a brute trash can the big gray one left the lid on in-between since it don't fit tight at all just keep out barrel bulked aged 2 years, then brought sq using a blend of sugar and dehydrate honey the stabilize :toher 5 months


----------



## sgx2

Apart from all the kit wines I've done, I've been enjoying doing lots of different country wines. Eventually, I got some software to track what I was doing, which helped, but had some critical limitations such as portability -- I wanted to update it on my tablet or phone -- so I wrote up a quick replacement that was more portable and met my needs a little more closely. This is an updated extract from the batch report:

_*Active Batches*_
*Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
Goat's Wild Blueberry II - Blueberry - 5 Gal x 5 batches

*Completed Batches*
*Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
Magic Peach - Peach Wine - 6 Gal
Blueberry: on skins - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Blueberry: juiced - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Cranberry Disaster - Cranberry Wine - 1 Gal
Goat's Wild Blueberry - Blueberry Wine - 6 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry - Cranberry Wine - 6 Gal x 2 batches
Apfelwein I - Apple Wine - 1 Gal
Currancy - Blackcurrant Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ia - Strawberry Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ib - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Sovereign - Sovereign Coronation - 3 Gal
May Day - Dandelion - 1 Gal
La Grenade - Pomegranate Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red II - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Dragon Blood I - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal
Mangonel I - Mango Wine - 5 Gal
Mangonel II - Mango Wine - 3 Gal
Meçai I - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai II - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai III - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Figment I - Fresh Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Grögg I - Lingonberry - 1 Gal (simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Ananas Ananas - Pineapple Wine - 1 Gal
Dried Elderberry I - Elderberry Wine - 3 Gal (geranium taint sad sad sad)
Figment² - Fresh+Dried Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Fruit de l'Oponce - Prickly Pear Wine - 3 Gal
Cider-Pure Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
Cider-Cut Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
PC Apple Cider - 3 Gal
MacNab Ruby Cab - Ruby Cabernet - 5 Gal
Bizzaro Burgundy - Pinot Noir - 5 Gal
Second Goat - Cranberry - 2 Gal (weak)
Hachiya Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Vanilla Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus Flower - 2 Gal (awesome!!!)
Z2 - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Dragon Blood II - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal (tasty!)
Howling Wolfberry - Goji Berry - 3 Gal (took a LONG time to come around)
Dragon's Breath - Dragonfruit - 2 Gal
Son of Meçai - Açai - 3 Gal
Zinger! - Wild Berry Zinger (Herbal Tea) - 3 Gal
kuru kayısı - Dried Apricot - 3 Gal
Mangue - Mango - 6 Gal
Chilean Carménère - Carménère - 6 Gal (awesome!!!)
Chilean Cabernet - Cabernet Sauvignon - 6 Gal (super awesome!!!)
Mystery Grape - Unknown Grape - 3 Gal (harsh)
Gozdni Sadeži - Forest Fruit - 1 Gal (surprisingly good, took FOREVER to come around)
BluTwo - Blueberry - 3 Gal
Youngberry - Youngberry - 1 Gal (awful!!!!)
Zinger!² - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Goat's Cranberry II - Cranberry - 5 Gal x 2 (one had a weird growth in it so I filtered and dosed it, got 3 useful gallons out of it)
La Grenade II - Pomegranate - 1 Gal
Chilean Carménère 2015 - Carménère - 6 Gal
Chilean Sauvignon Blanc 2015 - Sauvignon Blanc - 6 Gal
Jam Jar - Strawberry Jam - 5 Gal
Confiture Mûres - Blackberry Jam - 3 Gal
Wild! Berry - Wildberry Jam - 3 Gal
Wellesley Sweet Apple Cider - Apple Cider - 5 Gal
Bayou Sweet Tea Cooler - Hard Iced Tea - ~18 Gal


I'll have to take some time to enter in the records for the wines I tracked with my other tool and consult my notebook about any previous experiments...


----------



## jwmc1

Currently have five batches going...

Malbec - grapes from Chile
Riesling with Apples
Washing Merlot
Cabernet from Sonoma
Blackberry Merlot

Just bottled another Malbec tonight


----------



## rustbucket

Pinot Noir - Juice bucket - Bulk aging, will bottle in early May
Barolo - Winexpert Eclipse Italian Nebbiolo - stabalized a few weeks ago, will bottle in early May
Raspberry Rose - RJ Spagnols Orchard Breezin' Rockin Raspberry Rose White Zinfandel - bottled last week
Chateauneuf-du-Pape - Winexpert Selection Original Vieux Chateau du Roi - bottled one month ago

Plan to take a break until fall juice buckets become available. I'm running out of wine storage room.


----------



## lilvixen

I'm new to the party but gaining speed:

Bottled
WE World Vineyard Trinty Red (May 2016)
CC Sterling Sauvignon Blanc (Jun 2016)

Bulk Aging
RJS En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan (Jul 2016)
Peach Wine from my own little peach tree (Aug 2016)
CC Sterling Malbec (Aug 2016)

On Deck
WE Selection Luna Bianca
WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot
CC Passport Kookaburra Red


----------



## Mismost

Working now:
Winexpert Mezza Luna Red...all five gallon batches
Winexpert Pinot Noir
Homemade Sweet Tea
Fontana Cabernet Sauvignon
Homemade Plum

Up next:
Another batch of Plum
Mixed Jelly Wine...have about 20 jars of older jelly...heck, it's fruit juice and sugar, so is wine. We'll see what happens!

Finished:
Applewein 2 5 gallon nice white wine
Welches 5 gallon sweet
Plum 3 gallon this is getting real nice going on one year
Prickly Pear 3 gallons haven't touched it yet
Banana 3 gallon make a nice spiced white for Christmas
Winexpert Mezza Luna red 5 gallon very nice, well liked
Cellar Craft chardonay 5 gallons getting better
Winexpert Pino grisio 5 gallons this one is drinking real good now
Winexpert Niebolo 5 gallons love this one
Winexpert Trinity Red 5 gallons good and getting better
Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonay that was better as a Moscato
Fontana Malbec 5 gallon really like this one, still real young
Fontana Wildberry Shiraz 5 gallons very berry, kinda merging now, OK


----------



## dcbrown73

Bottled:
* None so far.

In the works:
* Eclipse Barbossa Valley Shiraz
* Eclipse Dry Creek Chardonnay (split into two 3 gallon carboys, one oaked, one unoaked)
* Dragon's Blood Fruit Wine (strawberry, raspberry, blueberry, and blackberry mix) (almost ready for bottling)
* Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel
* Eclipse Washington Columbia Valley Riesling

On Deck:
* Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
* Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot


----------



## jgmann67

My list has grown a bit in a year and a half since I started this journey. 

RJS:

Cellar Classic Australian Cabernet - bottled and nearly gone

Winexpert

Mist:

Peach Apricot Chard - bottled and gone
Strawberry Watermelon Shiraz - bottled and drinking well

Selection:

Australian Chard - bottled and nearly gone
Enigma - bottled and not drinking as I hoped
Amarone w/skins - bottling in August
Malbec w/skins - bottling in August
Luna Bianca - bottled and tasting great. Not yet in its prime. 

LE:

14 Super Tuscan - bottled and almost in its prime. Wonderful. 
15 Fourtitude - bottling in November.

Eclipse:

Stags Leap Merlot - bottled and drinking fantastically
Lodi Cabernet - bottling in August
Old Vine Zin - bottling in November
Forza - bottling in August


14 kits in 18 months. I may have a problem.


----------



## wpt-me

On the go:

white grape peach form welch's 100 % juice plus a can of peaches 3 1/2 gallon
black cherry/concord from welch's 100% juice 1 1/2 gallon
passionfruit from welch's plus a pk of mango chunks

Sorry Johnt


Bill


----------



## chrisjw

*2016*
Winexpert Eclipse Nebbiolo, 
Winexpert Selection Int'l Petite Verdot
Winexpert Selection Int'l Amarone
Dragon's Blood (with pineapple juice)

*2015*
Winexpert Eclipse Nebbiolo
RJS En Premiere Spanish Cabernet, 
Winexpert Selection Int'l Brunello
Winexpert Island Mist Coconut Yazu

*2014*
Winexpert Eclipse Barolo
Winexpert Selection Int'l Brunello
Winexpert Selection Int'l Tempranillo
Winexpert Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet
Cornucopia Coconut Frascati

*2013*
Mosti Mondiale Meglioli Barolo, 
Winexpert Limited Edition Nebbiolo, 
Ken Ridge Limited Edition Melange a Trois, 
Winexpert Eclipse Barolo
Winexpert Island Mist Blueberry Pinto Noir
Winexpert LE Twisted Mist Hard Pink Lemonade
Skeeter Pee, 
Full Hard (Malt) Lemonade, 
Cornucopia Coconut Frascati

*2012*
RJS Winery Series Amarone
RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan
RJS Winery Series Tempranillo Cabernet
Winexpert Selection Int'l Brunello

*2011*
Vino Itialiano Chardonnay
RJS Limited Edition Trek, 
RJS En Premiere Carménère, 

*2010*
Vino del Vido Shiraz
Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon
Mosti Mondial Vinifera Noble Shiraz

*2009*
Vino Itialiano Chardonnay
Mosti Mondial All Juice Merlot
Vino del Vido Shiraz
Vino Itialiano Chardonnay
Blueberry Homemade Wine


----------



## randicoot

Just started a batch of black raspberry/blackberry combo and there's a gallon of fox grape that will have to be racked once more before bottling.

In the cellar is some parsnip wine aging--will try a bottle next holiday season. Also maple and blueberry.

Randy


----------



## Joani

Bottled: 
Cherry
Remnants of CI Malbec Syrah

Secondary: 
Watermelon 
Peach

On Deck: 
CC Nebbiolo


----------



## TropicalMike

I've now made Frangipani wine (Plumeria) using 88 and also using 80 flowers for each 5 lts. They are both much better than my original attempt. Now I am about to start making it with 85 flowers. More later!


----------



## Skie_M

2015 - my first attempts:

Cherry Melomel (meade) -- approx 37 proof

Cherry-Elderberry Melomel (meade) -- approx 30 proof

Spiced (mulled spices) Hard Apple Cider -- approx 30 proof

Strawberry-Raspberry Wine -- approx 20 proof (intentionally watered down from near 35 proof ... the recipient didn't want it that strong, made near 1.7 gal from a 1 gal carboy)

Cherry Limeade Imitation Whiskey (Backwoods Tennessee Cool-Aid) - blank alcohol made from table sugar and water, with instant flavoring added before bottling. (NO DISTILLATION WAS ATTEMPTED OR NEEDED!) - approx 35 proof (recipe is the same for a standard wine, just replace grapes/raisins with plain sugar, then right after the alcohol is finished, settled, clarified, and racked, you can add the flavoring)

2016 

Cherry-Elderberry Melomel (meade) - received 2nd place locally at my first wine tasting competition in May 2016, in the meades category -- approx 37 proof


I haven't made any since then, though I do have plans to continue ... I don't drink, myself, but many friends and family appreciate a bottle here and there. I have no bottles left at my house, just been too busy with work to keep up with many of my hobbies.


----------



## Masbustelo

At the moment fermenting, I have a Mauby Mead, Tart Cherry mead, Plum/Sweet Cherry/Blackberry Mead.


----------



## Arieh

*Blanc de noir*

Hi all,

I'm hoping to make a Tempranillo blanc de noir. I've read a couple of tasting notes on this which sound interesting and found one (only one!) Spanish producer that makes it, although there must be more out there.

My plan is to light press the berries whole and ferment with either Lalvn Q23 or CY3079 (haven't decided on the style I want yet). I'm deliberating whether to keep it as clean as possible or sur lie. Fermentation and storage in stainless steel.

Have you made a blanc de noir? Any tips?


----------



## dcbrown73

Just started this year making wine, so far this is what I've made or am going to make in 2016.

*Made or making now:*
WE Eclipse Barossa Valley Shiraz (may bottle this next weekend)
WE Eclipse Dry Creek Chardonnay (half oaked half unoaked, WILL bottling next weekend)
Dave's Dragon's Blood (very first wine bottled and already only two bottles left  )
WE Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel
WE Eclipse Columbia Valley Riesling
WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon

*Wine waiting to start:*
WE Eclipse Super Tuscan
WE Eclipse Red Mosaic blend
WE Selection Amarone


----------



## cgallamo

Chris and DC brown - which if any of the WE kits turned out well for you?


----------



## rulesoferick

grilled burgers at home tonight!


----------



## fruitwineman

*my homebrew*

Right now in the primary I have got BlackBerry/passion. Started with 10lbs of blackberries 2 gallons of tazo passion fruit tea. in bottles and drinking right now 3 gallons of Apple 5 gallons of black berry cranberry 5 gallons of peach


----------



## Stressbaby

fruitwineman said:


> Right now in the primary I have got BlackBerry/passion. Started with 10lbs of blackberries 2 gallons of tazo passion fruit tea. in bottles and drinking right now 3 gallons of Apple 5 gallons of black berry cranberry 5 gallons of peach



Tazo passion fruit tea - that stuff is great - every time I have a cup I think I should be making wine from it.

Here is my list of "from scratch" wines done or planned for fall:


Elderberry	3gal
Elderblack (blend)	3gal
Blueberry	3gal - in secondary
Blackberry	3gal - in secondary
Blueberry Rosé	3gal
Elderberry Rosé	3gal
Estate Quadberry	1gal

I also have on order a 6gal juice bucket of Pinot Grigio and 3 lugs of Syrah.


----------



## kevinlfifer

Going all in on Barolo Juice with Alacante grapes to bump up the texture.

120 gal of juice and 120# of grapes. 

Going to be a busy couple of days.


----------



## tbayav8er

In Line:
- 2x WE Speciale Red Velvet Dessert Wine
- WE Speciale Chocolate Raspberry
Bulk Aging:
- RJS WS Australian Pinot Noir
- Festa Juice Shiraz
- Tosca Merlot

Bottled:
- WE VR Sangiovese
- WE VR Pinot Gris
- WE VR Cabernet Sauvignon
- WE VR Merlot
- WE Selection Chilean Malbec
- WE Selection Spanish Tempranillo w/ Grapeskins
- WE Speciale chocolate salted caramel dessert wine
- WE Speciale chocolate orange dessert wine
- WE LE 15 Barbera
- RJS EP Spanish Cabernet Sauvignon
- WE VR Chardonnay
- WE WV Pink Moscato
- WE IM Coconut Yuzu Pinot Gris
- WE IM Exotic Fruits White Zinfandel
- WE VR Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## winehomie

At the moment I have 5 gallons of Afelwen almost ready to bottle, 2.5 gallons of a tart cherry dessert wine in primary fermentation, and 1 gallon of rice wine, 3 days into fermenting.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

This fall's crush included what is now 28 gallons of Old vine zinfandel & Barbera in a 50:50 batch that is in malolactic fermentation and 6 gallons of Sauv/Blanc sitting on secondary lees and clearing up. Tasted both and they show promise. The Sauv/Blanc compares well with Santa Marg/Pinot Grigio according to my wife. The zin/barbera is a family recipe that is our house wine for years now. It will spend 6 months in small medium toasted oak barrels before being bottled. As you know small barrels have more wine in contact with wood than larger ones. Therefore only 6 months works for us.


----------



## Winerebel

*CabMerAz*

Bottled most of my stuff last week . Decided to do equal amounts of Cab' Shiraz and merlot for the rest of itand just bottled it. Next time gonna try 40-40-20


----------



## lilvixen

There's no "edit" button on my original post anymore, so I'm updating my progress in a new post.
---

I'm new to the party but gaining speed:

In the wine rack
- WE World Vineyard Trinty Red (May 2016)
- CC Sterling Sauvignon Blanc (Jun 2016)
- CC Sterling Malbec (Aug 2016)
- RJS En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan (Jul 2016)
- WE Selection Luna Bianca (Dec 2016)
- WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon (Dec 2016)
- CC Showcase Chilean Carménère (Jan 2017)
- Peach Wine from my own little peach tree (Aug 2016)

Relaxing in a carboy
- CC Sterling Pinot Grigio (May 2017)
- CC Passport Kookaburra Red (May 2017)

Impatiently waiting for a carboy
- CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel (July 2017)
- CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot (Aug 2017)
- WE LE16 Milagro (Q4 2017)

Bucket List
- Amarone
- Barbera


----------



## jgmann67

Same problem - can't edit. 

My list has grown a bit in two years since I started this journey. 

RJS:

Cellar Classic Australian Cabernet - bottled and nearly gone.
EP Pinot Noir - in the primary now.
RQ French Cab - delivery in January. 

Winexpert

Mist:

Peach Apricot Chard - bottled and gone.
Strawberry Watermelon Shiraz - bottled and gone.

Selection:

Australian Chard - bottled and nearly gone. Bronze medal in the Great White Wine Competition 
Enigma - bottled and not drinking as well as I hoped. Much much better with some decanting. 
Amarone w/skins - bottled and aging. 
Malbec w/skins - bottled and aging. 
Luna Bianca - bottled and tasting great. In its prime now. 

LE:

14 Super Tuscan - bottled and almost in its prime. Wonderful, but a little lighter than I'd hoped. 
15 Fourtitude - bottled and aging.
Sauv Blanc Rose - aging in the carboy. 

Eclipse:

(2) Stags Leap Merlot - first go around is bottled and drinking fantastically; second is aging in the carboy. 
Lodi Cabernet - bottled and aging. 
Old Vine Zin - bottled and aging
Forza - bottled and aging. 
Bravado - aging in the carboy. 


Fresh:

Lanza Suisun Valley, CA Petit Sirah - finishing MLF
Cali Chardonnay juice bucket - aging in the carboy. 





126 gallons in 24 months. I may still have a problem.


----------



## Jericurl

Planned for Fall 2016/Spring 2017

Fig Mead
Persimmon Mead
Lemongrass/persimmon/lychee mead

*Primary:* 

Blood orange mead


*Secondary:* 

5 gallons Mesquite Bean Mead
5 gallons Mustang Grape Mead
3 gallons Jujube Mead 
3 gallons peach/lavender mead 
3 gallons herbal mead (hawthorne berries, basil, lemon balm, bergamot, chamomile, lemon thyme) 
3 gallons plum/shiso/jujube mead 
3 gallons Maple Syrup/hickory syrup/yaupon holly mead 
1 galon Elvis/Bacon experimental mead 
1 gallon OH Henry! mead (rose/peaches/fig) 
1 gallon Cherry Pie mead 
1 gallon raspberry bochet mead 
1 gallon Knotgrass mead 


*Bottled:* 

3 gallons Chocolate Salted Caramel Port 
3 gallons Freezer clean out wine 
5 gallons pear mead 
6 gallons WE Pacific Quartet 
6 gallons WE Oregon Pinot Noir 
6 gallons WE Triumph 
12 gallons Christmas 2015, 
3 gals Ars Amatoria, 
3 gals Elder Dragon 
3 gallons Almost traditional Mead 
5 gallons Erlking Mead 
3 gallons Eldercherry Frankenmead 




*Gone:* 
umpteen gallons of various Dragon's Blood (Favorite is Christmas DB)
hot pepper wine 
Mezza Luna White 
Elderberry Wine 
Christmas 2013 wine 
apple/chamomile wine 
3 gallons Strawberry Melomel 
Onion Wine 
6 gallons Prickly pear wine 
6 gallons mango/pineapple dragon's blood 
6 gallons Strawberry/cranberry Dragon's Blood 
3 gals Fruit BOMM 
3 gals cranberry/rosemary mead, 
1 gallon petunia wine 
1 gallon lemon blossom wine 
3 gals gewurtztraminer, 
5 gals Black Briar Mead, 
6 gals Erlking Mead #1


----------



## sgx2

Apart from all the kit wines I've done, I've been enjoying doing lots of different country wines. Eventually, I got some software to track what I was doing, which helped, but had some critical limitations such as portability -- I wanted to update it on my tablet or phone -- so I wrote up a quick replacement that was more portable and met my needs a little more closely. This is an updated extract from the batch report:

*Active Batches*
*Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
Argentia Ridge Merlot - Merlot - 12 Gal
Agentia Ridge Chardonnay - Chardonnay - 12 Gal
Grögg II - Lingonberry - 5 Gal
Ribes - Blackcurrent (Ribena) - 3 Gal
Eldercran - Mix of Elderberry juice and Cranberry juice - 1 Gal
Ocean Spray - Cranberry Cocktail - 3 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus - 3 Gal
Fläder - Ikea Elderberry Flower Cordial - 3 Gal

*Completed Batches*
*Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
Magic Peach - Peach Wine - 6 Gal
Blueberry: on skins - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Blueberry: juiced - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Cranberry Disaster - Cranberry Wine - 1 Gal
Goat's Wild Blueberry - Blueberry Wine - 6 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry - Cranberry Wine - 6 Gal x 2 batches
Apfelwein I - Apple Wine - 1 Gal
Currancy - Blackcurrant Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ia - Strawberry Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ib - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Sovereign - Sovereign Coronation - 3 Gal
May Day - Dandelion - 1 Gal
La Grenade - Pomegranate Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red II - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Dragon Blood I - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal
Mangonel I - Mango Wine - 5 Gal
Mangonel II - Mango Wine - 3 Gal
Meçai I - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai II - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai III - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Figment I - Fresh Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Grögg I - Lingonberry - 1 Gal (simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Ananas Ananas - Pineapple Wine - 1 Gal
Dried Elderberry I - Elderberry Wine - 3 Gal (geranium taint sad sad sad)
Figment² - Fresh+Dried Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Fruit de l'Oponce - Prickly Pear Wine - 3 Gal
Cider-Pure Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
Cider-Cut Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
PC Apple Cider - 3 Gal
MacNab Ruby Cab - Ruby Cabernet - 5 Gal
Bizzaro Burgundy - Pinot Noir - 5 Gal
Second Goat - Cranberry - 2 Gal (weak)
Hachiya Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Vanilla Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus Flower - 2 Gal (awesome!!!)
Z2 - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Dragon Blood II - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal (tasty!)
Howling Wolfberry - Goji Berry - 3 Gal (took a LONG time to come around)
Dragon's Breath - Dragonfruit - 2 Gal
Son of Meçai - Açai - 3 Gal
Zinger! - Wild Berry Zinger (Herbal Tea) - 3 Gal
kuru kayısı - Dried Apricot - 3 Gal
Mangue - Mango - 6 Gal
Chilean Carménère - Carménère - 6 Gal (awesome!!!)
Chilean Cabernet - Cabernet Sauvignon - 6 Gal (super awesome!!!)
Mystery Grape - Unknown Grape - 3 Gal (harsh)
Gozdni Sadeži - Forest Fruit - 1 Gal (surprisingly good, took FOREVER to come around)
BluTwo - Blueberry - 3 Gal
Youngberry - Youngberry - 1 Gal (awful!!!!)
Zinger!² - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Goat's Cranberry II - Cranberry - 5 Gal x 2 (one had a weird growth in it so I filtered and dosed it, got 3 useful gallons out of it)
Goat's Wild Blueberry II - Blueberry - 5 Gal x 5 batches (handed out to friends, went in a hurry!)
La Grenade II - Pomegranate - 1 Gal
Chilean Carménère 2015 - Carménère - 6 Gal
Chilean Sauvignon Blanc 2015 - Sauvignon Blanc - 6 Gal
Jam Jar - Strawberry Jam - 5 Gal
Confiture Mûres - Blackberry Jam - 3 Gal
Wild! Berry - Wildberry Jam - 3 Gal
Wellesley Sweet Apple Cider - Apple Cider - 5 Gal
Bayou Sweet Tea Cooler - Hard Iced Tea - ~18 Gal
Farmer's Market Strawberry - Strawberry - 5 Gal
Farmers Market Peach - Peach - 3 Gal


I'll have to take some time to enter in the records for the wines I tracked with my other tool and consult my notebook about any previous experiments...


----------



## cintipam

Wow, sgx2, I am sincerely impressed by the wide selection of fruit wines you have created. I'd love to hear impressions of what some of the more unusual fruits taste like in a wine. Also some background on what makes a wine a goat wine. Why is cranberry a disaster and peach magic? What consists Forest Fruit. So many questions..... Please share a little more than the enticing names you've created.

Pam in cinti


----------



## reefman

update to my list 01-13-2017

Finished:
1. Wild Berry White Zinfadel. - Summer Breezin kit - 12 gallons
2. Niagara - Walkers hotpack juice - 5 gallons
3. Wine Expert Riesling Ice Style Wine(kit) - 3 gallons
4. Original Skeeter Pee (Lon's recipe) - 24 gallons
5. Candy Cane - 3 gallons
6. Concord from grapes - 3 gallons.
7. Sangria- Zinfandel blush WE kit - 6 gallons.
8. Danger Dave's Triple Berry DB - 6 gallons
9. Cornucopia Tropical Riesling - kits - 6 gallons
10. Cornucopia , White Coconut Frascati.
11. Peach from peaches (6 gal.)
12. More Skeeter Pee (6 Gal.).....can't believe I've made 24 gallons of this stuff. Most popular.
13. Nobel Muscadine from a bucket of frozen grapes - 5 gallons.
14. Wild Berry White Zinfandel. 6 gallons - Summer Breezin kit. really liked this kit.
15. Skeeter Pee - 12 more gallons
16. Dragons blood and Skeeter Pee 50 - 50 blend - 12 gallons
17. Peach from real peaches. 6 gallons
18. Concord from grapes - 3 gallons.
19. WE Island Mist Limeade - 6 gallons - 
20 Riesling Kit - 6
21.Gewurztraminer Kit - 6
22. Pomegranate Pinot Grigio - 6
23. A Chocolate port kit...- 3
24. Cranberry Chianti kit. - 6 gallons


----------



## ScaryMae

*Brew Newbie all around... These are the ones that we have found!*

Not much of a wine drinker before, mostly because I like the sweeter drinks. That usually meant vodka and cranberry juice. But during the summer last year i started drink some more fruity wines and thought that they were great. It lead to trying many other types, as most people i know drink wine. I decided to try at making my own, to keep costs down (haha) and give myself a new hobby.

So far it has been wonderful! My SO has joined in my hobby, but with beer and we are both loving it!

Here are the brews we have done so far:

 My Wine etc:
Aug 1, 2016 Argentia Ridge Peach Chardonnay - Delicious!! Like drinking peach grape juice! We gave as gift for Christmas and everyone raved! 

Oct 2016 Apple Cider - Bottled Still, will most likely carbonate with machine at drinking time. I wish I had looked into back sweetening this one!

January 1, 2017 Argentia Ridge Château Private Selection Merlot Wine Kit - Bulk Aging in Carboy right now.

Feb 7, 2017 Vineco Niagara Mist Mango Strawberry Moscato - In FastFerment now 

Patiently waiting their turn...

Vineco Niagara Mist Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz
Argentia Ridge Château Private Selection Chardonnay Wine Kit
Apple Cider
Prestige Sauvignon Blanc

 His Beer:

Brewers Best Weizenbier
Brewers Best 
Brewers Best


----------



## BarrelThief

*BottlING time*

I buy three gallon carboy. Five are to much of one wine. 
Black raspberry, cherry, chocolates, coconut sugar wine. In second rack ready to filter next week.




Julie said:


> This is what I have been busy doing:
> 
> *Primary*
> 
> *Secondary*
> 3 gallon 6 gallon Carlos/bronze
> 5 gallon Muscadine Red
> 8 gallon Noble
> 6 gallon Fredonia
> 5 gallon Brianna
> 5 gallon Niagara
> 5 gallon Catawba
> 5 gallon Edelweiss
> 5 gallon Diamond
> 5 gallon Delaware
> 6 gallon Malbec
> 6 gallon Zinfindal
> 5 gallon Traminette
> 3 gallon Apple
> 1 gallon Apple/Strawberry/Kiwi
> *Already made*
> Apple spice
> Banana pepper/white grape/raspberry
> Blackberry
> Blackberry oaked
> Black Raspberry
> Blackberry/Raspberry Mead
> Black Currant
> Blueberry/Pomegrante
> Brianna
> Bronze
> Candy Cane w/chocolate
> Cabernet Sauvignon
> Carlos/Noble Blend
> Catawba
> Chardonnay
> Chambourcin & Vignoles blended
> Cherry - montmorency & bing
> Cherry - Sweet/sour cherries
> Cherry blush
> Cherry - Bing
> Cherry - Montmorency cherries
> Concord
> Concord/Sweet Cherry
> Concord/cherry
> Concord/cranberry
> Cran-Grape
> Edelweiss
> Elderberry/cherry/chokecherry
> Elderberry - full body
> Elderberry - blush
> Elderberry - blush, kegged
> Elderberry/Cherry
> Fredonia
> Foch
> Gewurtz
> habernaro hot pepper/white grape
> Hot Pepper -Cayenne & Hungarian Hot
> Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot
> Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet
> JAO Mead
> LH Vignoles
> Malbec
> Montepulciano
> Muscat, kegged
> Muscato (addd oranges)
> Moscato
> Muscadine Bronse/Carlos
> Muscadine red
> Muscadine-noble
> Muscadine Red/Noble blend
> Niagara
> Niagara w/Noble&Muscadine Red slurry
> Niagara w/Carlos/bronze
> Orange/pinapple/apple
> Orchard Breezin Blueberry Shiraz
> PartyWine
> Peach
> Pear
> Plum Bell
> Pumpkin pie spice
> Raspberry
> Raspberry Blush
> Red Raspberry/Blackberry Mead
> Reisling
> Rougeon
> Sangiovese
> Sauvignon Blanc
> Seyval
> Skeeter Pee/Muscadine slurry
> Skeeter Pee - kegged
> Skeeter Pee, pear slurry
> Skeeter Pee, elderberry slurry
> Starburst jellybean
> Summer Breeze
> Tropical Fruit
> Watermellon/strawberry
> Welch's Strawberry Breeze
> Welch's White Grape & Peach concentrate
> Welch's White Grape & Raspberry
> Zinfindal
> Zinfindal/Pomegrante
> *Cheese Aging*
> 4 pounds farmhouse cheddar
> 3 pounds montery jack
> 
> WOW, I never listed everything before, By George, I impressed myself!
> 
> Juile


----------



## heatherd

Here's my updated list to include 2016 and 2017 batches:

Kits 6g
-12/28/12 Island Mist Cranberry Malbec
-2/2/13 Grand Cru International California Muscat
-3/15/13 Mosti Mondiale Montepulciano
-3/21/13 Mosti Mondiale Chardasia
-5/22/13 Meglioni Moscato Italiano
-6/16/2013 RJS Grand Cru California Moscato
-7/18/13 Tangerine Lemon Sauvignon Blanc
-9/11/13 RJS Cru Select Chilean Malbec
-10/11/13 Meglioli Marzemino
-1/2/14 Winexpert Eclipse Italian Barolo
-1/4/14 RJS Cellar Classic Winery Series Italian Super Tuscan
-2/16/14 Mezza Luna White
-2/23/14 Grand Cru International British Columbian Pinot Noir
-3/23/14 Kenridge LE2014 Italy Primitivo Showcase Collection - WMT AWARD WINNING!
-4/13/14 Winexpert Selection International South African Chenin Blanc
-7/4/14 Winexpert LE2013 Willmette Valley Oregon Pinot Noir
-7/4/14 Orchard Breezin Seville Orange Sangria
-8/13/14 Vineco Cellar Craft Sterling California Sauvignon Blanc
-8/13/14 Winexpert LE2014 Selection International Grenache Rose
-1/6/15 RQ14 Spanish Monastrell Petit Verdot
-1/16/15 Selection California Chardonnay
-1/16/15 RQ14 Italian Nero D'Avola
-6/7/15 Mosti Meglioli Masters Edition Amarone w/grapes and raisins
-7/25/15 RJS RQ2015 Italian Aglianico
-7/25/15 Selection Italian Pinot Grigio
-2/7/16 WE LE2014 Washington Triumph
-3/6/16 Selection Australian Grenache Shiraz Mouvedre
-3/6/16 En Primeur Astralian Sauvignon Blanc
-8/21/16 LE2015 Gewurztraminer Verdelho Muscat
-8/21/16 VDV White Zinfandel
-3/19/17 Eclipse Italian Forza
-3/19/17 LE2015 Fourtitude
-3/19/17 Eclipse Bravado

Kits 3g
-9/18/13 RJS Coffee port
-11/19/13 RJS Black Forest port
-9/1/14 RJS Toasted Caramel port
-9/1/14 RJS Coffee port
-10/11/15 RJS Coffee port
-10/11/15 RJS Raspberry Mocha dessert wine

Grapes/juice
-5/10/14 Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon; 12g; pail + frozen must
-9/13/14 California Old Vine Zinfandel; 6g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/11/14 California Cab Franc; 16g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/11/14 California Chenin Blanc; 6g; pail
-9/11/14 California Cab Franc/Zin/Cabernet Sauvignon blend; 7g pail + grapes, cofermented
-10/19/14 Italian Pinot Bianco; 6g pail - DUMPED due to incurable stinkyness
-3/28/15 All grape South African Pinotage; 6g
-5/12/15 Chilean Carmenere; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/12/15 California Chardonnay; 6g; pail
-9/12/15 California Viognier; 6g; pail
-9/12/15 California Old Vine Zinfandel; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/12/15 Maryland Seyval; 3g; all grapes - WMT AWARD WINNING!
-10/12/15 Italian Barbera; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-10/12/15 Italian Nebbiolo; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/26/16 California Muscat Canelli; 13 g; juice and grapes
-10/3/16 Maryland Traminette; 12 g; all grapes

Cider
-12/1/14; 6 gallons
-3/8/15; 6 gallons

On Deck
-Vanilla fig dessert wine
-New Zealand Sauvignon blanc
-Grenache Rose
-Looking forward to the Fall 2017 Harvest!!!!!

It's interesting to look back at this because I have only one bottle (my "one of everything I made" rack) from nearly all batches 2012-2014. The exceptions are that I still have bottles of cran-malbec and ports. Not meant to brag, just this is the only place I keep a complete list of everything with the start dates. Plus I post it so that anyone who might see the list and have questions about a batch knows they can ask me.

Heather


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, it is a modest start, but ya gotta start somewhere! 

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz 
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot 
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca

*Bulk aging:*
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
California Viognier from juice bucket

*Clearing:*
WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris

*Secondary:*
N/A

*Primary:*
Dry and lonely!

*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo


----------



## sg1strgt

I know this may be a little off topic but I want to make some pumpkin wine but obviously they are not in season yet. My question is, can I use pumpkin pie filling instead and if yes how much would you suggest for a 3 gal batch. If not, any recommendations what I can do other than wait? Any/all help/suggestions appreciated


----------



## sgx2

sg1strgt said:


> I know this may be a little off topic but I want to make some pumpkin wine but obviously they are not in season yet. My question is, can I use pumpkin pie filling instead and if yes how much would you suggest for a 3 gal batch. If not, any recommendations what I can do other than wait? Any/all help/suggestions appreciated



The admins may want to move this to a different area, but here are my thoughts...

Yes you can use canned pumpkin! As I dig through my research notes I would recommend something like this:

3 Gallons of Canned Pumpkin Wine

12 lb canned pumpkin
3 lb of baked sweet potato 
2 lbs of raisins (I'd be tempted to use Craisins for the additional hit of acid and for flavor)
4-ish lbs white sugar (start with 4 lbs, add a half pound later if you feel the OG was a little low)
2 tsp yeast nutrient
2 tsp yeast energizer
2 tsp citric acid
2 tsp pectic enzyme
3 gallons water
Lalvin EC-1118 yeast (or your favorite vigorous yeast, ie. K1V-1116 or 71B, etc.)

The sweet potatoes do two things -- first, they are reported to help maintain a pumpkin flavour in the finished wine, and second, they contribute amalyse enzyme that will help break down any starches still in the pumpkin flesh. I would buy 3 lbs of sweet potatoes, bake them at 350 for an hour and half, cut them in half, and carefully scoop out the flesh so that you can make a nice sweet potato skins appetizer with the empty halves by sprinkling in some grated cheeses and putting them back in the 350 degree oven until the cheese bubbles...but that's just me 

This is going to be a messy one at racking time -- you'll rack over a fair amount of solids, but I would recommend racking a second time after a month so that you can leave those solids behind. 

Good luck!


----------



## sgx2

cintipam said:


> Wow, sgx2, I am sincerely impressed by the wide selection of fruit wines you have created. I'd love to hear impressions of what some of the more unusual fruits taste like in a wine. Also some background on what makes a wine a goat wine. Why is cranberry a disaster and peach magic? What consists Forest Fruit. So many questions..... Please share a little more than the enticing names you've created.
> 
> Pam in cinti



Whoops! I didn't see your note until I went back to add to my list today. Happy to share...

Most of my wine names are inspired by the situation in which I receive the fruit or how they turned out. So, Magic Peach, one of the first wines I ever made from fruit, was Magic because I grew the peaches in my backyard and somehow, magically managed to harvest them before the raccoons did. The wines with "Goat" in the name were made from fruit supplied by a fellow nick-named "Goat" who runs a fruit stand an hour or so north of me. "May Day" was named thus because I picked the flowers on May 1st. "Forest Fruit" was an actual fruit syrup product at my local International grocers. "Bizzaro Burgundy" was from a pinot juice pail that was given to me via a strange collection of circumstances, I like the idea of "Bizzare Burgundy" as a name and then really liked the idea of using old wine-related Bizzaro comic panels as the labels (I won't attach these for copyright reasons). The ones with "Farmer's Market" in the name were from fruit from my local farmer's market (surprise!)...

I am often inspired to make fun labels from the story of the fruit.

Many of my experimental fruit wines have been great! Many, however, have been forgettable at best and awful at worst. 
Things I am unlikely to repeat:
1) Dragonfruit - not so good, astringent and low in flavor
2) Prickly Pear Cactus fruit - started out a nice pink, ended up looking like pinot gris, was okay but had a very vegetable tone
3) Goji berry - I used too much banana for body, and for the most part it tasted like banana  - if I remake this, no bananas will be harmed in the creating of that wine
4) Youngberry - made from tetrapacks of Youngberry juice from the local store - tasted like death and punishment - poured it down the drain and then cleaned the drain, twice
5) Dried Elderberry - This wine was looking, smelling and tasting so good, but then I put it away for a year and it came out with Geranium taint  likely because I was in too much of a hurry to bottle it and didn't make time for any nature MLF to occur, and then despite that fact that it was bone dry, I used sorbate when stabilizing  
6) Being stingy with k-meta in general - I need to remember that wines that will be aging, particularly ones that are lower acid, need a decent level of SO2, in my earliest days I didn't have any testing tools (I still need some), but eventually I found my way

Things that went very well:
1) Açai - once I dialed in that recipe, well, let's just say that whenever I see those jugs of Açai puree on sale I am compelled to put on a batch
2) Grögg - made from the Lingonberry syrup from IKEA - this comes out a little like cranberry (which is my all-time favourite non-grape wine fruit) but without the acidic bite - so amazing
3) Zinger! - from a Jack Keller recipe using Celestial Seasonings herbal tea - Surprisingly awesome Wind Berry Zinger flavour... 
4) Roselle - the Hibisus - another Jack Keller find that worked out so well I am now aging a 3 Gal batch
4) more than I have time for today


----------



## sg1strgt

sgx2 said:


> The admins may want to move this to a different area, but here are my thoughts...
> 
> Yes you can use canned pumpkin! As I dig through my research notes I would recommend something like this:
> 
> 3 Gallons of Canned Pumpkin Wine
> 
> 12 lb canned pumpkin
> 3 lb of baked sweet potato
> 2 lbs of raisins (I'd be tempted to use Craisins for the additional hit of acid and for flavor)
> 4-ish lbs white sugar (start with 4 lbs, add a half pound later if you feel the OG was a little low)
> 2 tsp yeast nutrient
> 2 tsp yeast energizer
> 2 tsp citric acid
> 2 tsp pectic enzyme
> 3 gallons water
> Lalvin EC-1118 yeast (or your favorite vigorous yeast, ie. K1V-1116 or 71B, etc.)
> 
> The sweet potatoes do two things -- first, they are reported to help maintain a pumpkin flavour in the finished wine, and second, they contribute amalyse enzyme that will help break down any starches still in the pumpkin flesh. I would buy 3 lbs of sweet potatoes, bake them at 350 for an hour and half, cut them in half, and carefully scoop out the flesh so that you can make a nice sweet potato skins appetizer with the empty halves by sprinkling in some grated cheeses and putting them back in the 350 degree oven until the cheese bubbles...but that's just me
> 
> This is going to be a messy one at racking time -- you'll rack over a fair amount of solids, but I would recommend racking a second time after a month so that you can leave those solids behind.
> 
> Good luck!


OMG that sounds awesome! Thank you so much! I'll head to the store tomorrow for the ingredients. Right now I'm starting my first batch ever of dragon blood and a fresh batch of cherry wines


----------



## sg1strgt

Ok, need some help here. I am trying to make a batch of Dragon Blood, following the recipe EXACTLY (except I only used 1 bottle of Real Lemon). I am using EC-1118 yeast (never failed me yet) and I'm on my second day of NO fermentation. I have always followed the instructions on the yeast to the letter and like I said I've never had a failure until now. The must is a consistent 72 degrees, the yeast is new from the store (picked it up Friday) and was going like nicely before I added it to my must. Then, nothing. Color is perfect, smell is awesome, SG is 1.095. Help


----------



## Johnd

sg1strgt said:


> Ok, need some help here. I am trying to make a batch of Dragon Blood, following the recipe EXACTLY (except I only used 1 bottle of Real Lemon). I am using EC-1118 yeast (never failed me yet) and I'm on my second day of NO fermentation. I have always followed the instructions on the yeast to the letter and like I said I've never had a failure until now. The must is a consistent 72 degrees, the yeast is new from the store (picked it up Friday) and was going like nicely before I added it to my must. Then, nothing. Color is perfect, smell is awesome, SG is 1.095. Help



Don't be worried for another 48 hours.......


----------



## sg1strgt

Ok cool. I'll be patient. I have made at least 20 batches of wine since I've started this and have never ever had my fermentation take more than 24 hours to start. So if it doesn't start in 48 hours what would you suggest I do then


----------



## Johnd

sg1strgt said:


> Ok cool. I'll be patient. I have made at least 20 batches of wine since I've started this and have never ever had my fermentation take more than 24 hours to start. So if it doesn't start in 48 hours what would you suggest I do then



Check your pH, make sure it's not too low, get another EC1118, check the date before you buy it, and try again.


----------



## sg1strgt

What should my ph be?


----------



## Johnd

sg1strgt said:


> What should my ph be?



Above 3.00 would be good. The lemon juice in the DB is very acidic. Yeast doesn't like it much below 3.00.


----------



## sg1strgt

Thanks. I will pick up a ph test kit tomorrow and try it.


----------



## Strangeak

*My.first white*

My first white...an Australian chardonnay from a kit...did a raspberry merlot style kit prior to that...and a 25 foot cork shot in an attempt at a mead..

Still very new


----------



## sg1strgt

Ok so I woke up this morning to a bit of fermentation started in my DB. Took my sg and I'm down from 1.095 to 1.085 and my temp is still 72. I will still pick up a ph kick and test tonight but I feel better. My cherry however still has not started but I will have faith.


----------



## Johnd

sg1strgt said:


> Ok so I woke up this morning to a bit of fermentation started in my DB. Took my sg and I'm down from 1.095 to 1.085 and my temp is still 72. I will still pick up a ph kick and test tonight but I feel better. My cherry however still has not started but I will have faith.



Glad to hear that it's going!! EC1118 is quite prolific, and unless it's old and dead or you have really low temps or pH, it's very likely to ferment. Sometimes, yeasts just take a little time to produce a sufficient colony to start to metabolize sugar. It's always good to know your pH, so when you get a slow start, you know that your variables (pH, Brix/SG, Temps) are in line, and can wait a little while with confidence.


----------



## sgx2

sg1strgt said:


> Ok, need some help here. I am trying to make a batch of Dragon Blood, following the recipe EXACTLY (except I only used 1 bottle of Real Lemon). I am using EC-1118 yeast (never failed me yet) and I'm on my second day of NO fermentation. I have always followed the instructions on the yeast to the letter and like I said I've never had a failure until now. The must is a consistent 72 degrees, the yeast is new from the store (picked it up Friday) and was going like nicely before I added it to my must. Then, nothing. Color is perfect, smell is awesome, SG is 1.095. Help



Dragon Blood = so good. You'll be happy you did this one 

Glad to hear it may be on it's way to goodness. As others have said, the acid level in this will be a factor, so if it stalls out here's my suggestion -- make an acclimated yeast starter:


Grab (another) pouch of EC-1118 (I agree, super reliable)
Sanitize and rinse (and rinse again) a large glass container, like a 4-cup measuring cup or a glass bowl and fill it 1/3 with warm water, then sprinkle in 1 tsp of yeast nutrient and 1 tsp of yeast energizer and stir until dissolved; add three or four tsps sugar and stir until dissolved
Add the yeast and stir gently for a few seconds, then let stand for 15 minutes -- this will rehydrate the yeast, and hopefully get it ready for the next step; you'll probably notice that it expands and it may already be foaming a bit, if it's not foaming you may want to wait until it does (if it doesn't, add a bit more sugar)
Now, put a half-cup of your must into the glass container and stir; wait 30 minutes and see if it affects the yeast action -- it shouldn't, but if it does there is definitely something "up" with your must, and you should double check your acid and pH readings
Put another half-cup of your must into the glass container and stir; wait another 30 minutes and check the yeast -- you want healthy looking and smelling yeast reproduction here (and a bit of fermentation)
Repeat this process two to three more times, as this should acclimate your yeast population to your high-acid must
When you've got your active, healthy yeast going strong, pour this into your DB must and ignore it for a day
Marvel at your fermenting miracle

If your cherry has not started by now, you may want to try this process with it as well.

Funny note: I just did this with a wine I was making from IKEA's elderflower syrup that wasn't taking off. I had to do it twice! Interestingly, I initially added a fresh-from-the-box EC-1118 yeast pouch, and I used another fresh EC-1118 yeast pouch in my first starter addition (it _was_ looking good when I added it, but nothing came of it), but when I made my second starter batch I accidentally used an expired pouch of 1118 (why did I even have it kicking around?), which I only noticed when I cleaned up the next day after adding the starter to the batch -- but that was the one that worked!


----------



## sg1strgt

Agreed. Never had a problem with that yeast ever in all the time that I've been making wine. I'm always around 72° and if I'm low I wrap it with the belt to raise the temp. On another note the cherry batch that I making I used the Vintnor wine base and instead of adding 5 gallons of water I only added 4 because I want a stronger tasting wine . I plan on fortifying that with Brandy to make a port . I asked the guy at the store when I bought my pH kit today about that and his comment was because I used only 4 gallons and not 5 my acidity was too high for the yeast to start . My question to all of you is is this correct is my acidity too high ? I can lower it and see if that picks up if that's the case


----------



## sg1strgt

I get home around 11pm from work and we will see if anything has happened with my cherry then. If not sgx2 I will take your advise and try your suggestion. I should have just done fresh/frozen cherries instead but thought this would be quicker. The smell and the taste of this Vintnor Cherry wine base is amazing. I REALLY want/need this to work.


----------



## Johnd

sg1strgt said:


> Agreed. Never had a problem with that yeast ever in all the time that I've been making wine. I'm always around 72° and if I'm low I wrap it with the belt to raise the temp. On another note the cherry batch that I making I used the Vintnor wine base and instead of adding 5 gallons of water I only added 4 because I want a stronger tasting wine . I plan on fortifying that with Brandy to make a port . I asked the guy at the store when I bought my pH kit today about that and his comment was because I used only 4 gallons and not 5 my acidity was too high for the yeast to start . My question to all of you is is this correct is my acidity too high ? I can lower it and see if that picks up if that's the case



Is it possible? Yes. Your pH meter will tell you whether or not that is the case, no one can tell if it's too low until you know what it is. Check it when you get home, and we'll go from there.....


----------



## sg1strgt

Johnd, you've been around a while and I'm sure have made some interesting batches of wine in your time so I have a question for you. Once I figure out what's happening with my cherry batch (4 gallons) and get it going, I would like to split some off (possibly 2 gallons) to make a port wine. Any suggestions what I do to it (like adding vanilla or oak, etc besides fortifying it with Brandy) to give it a bit of uniqueness? I plan on aging this but not sure how long. I want the final product to leave me speechless and drop me to my knees (lol). Any suggestions, thoughts?


----------



## Johnd

sg1strgt said:


> Johnd, you've been around a while and I'm sure have made some interesting batches of wine in your time so I have a question for you. Once I figure out what's happening with my cherry batch (4 gallons) and get it going, I would like to split some off (possibly 2 gallons) to make a port wine. Any suggestions what I do to it (like adding vanilla or oak, etc besides fortifying it with Brandy) to give it a bit of uniqueness? I plan on aging this but not sure how long. I want the final product to leave me speechless and drop me to my knees (lol). Any suggestions, thoughts?



Other than a few departures from the norm (DB, satsuma, and blackberry), I've really not done much "other than grape" wines, and not a cherry. All of the port style wines I've done have been from kits. if I had some experience to share, I'd be happy to, but I just don't. Lots of our members do port style kits, and hopefully a few of them will jump in here to help guide you.


----------



## sg1strgt

My first attempt at a port style wine came from a recipe on Jack Kellers site (http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request193.asp) which I tripled to make 3 gallons and got about 12% abv. Which by the way was awesome. I took 1 gallon from that and found this online, (http://winemakersacademy.com/blending-wine-pearsons-square/). A Pearson Square to blend wines and if you look at it, I just substituted Wine B for Paul Masson Brandy (40% abv). I have about a gallon aging for 4 months now. I'm holding out for the 1 year mark and then we shall see. But in the meantime. I'm experimenting lol. I was thinking maybe some vanilla bean or an oak with the cherry.


----------



## sg1strgt

Ok so get this. I picked up my PH test kit yesterday before work, worry about my wine all day, get home, lift the covers and WOW! massive activity, going like gangbusters!. My original SG for the DB was 1.095 and last night it was at 1.06, my Cherry wine base from Vintnors original SG was 1.085 and also is at 1.06. I did test my PH just for the heck of it on the cherry and it was 3.4. I feel like I'm looking at a shark tank with all the froth! So relieved!


----------



## sg1strgt

I've decided I'm gonna split my cherry batch and make 2 gallons wine and 2 gallons port> Sock it away for maybe 6 months (for Christmas ???) with 2 vanilla beans in the carboy.


----------



## sg1strgt

Update... DB finished at .995. Cleared with Super Kleer (my fav) and bottled this past Friday. Had some friends over this weekend and have only 12 bottles left out of 5 gallons! HUGE hit! Will be starting another back this coming weekend. Cherry is clearing now should be ready this weekend also.


----------



## skyfire322

Just ordered a Cab Sauv/Malbec/Carmenere kit. Should be here in the next few days! I'm super excited. 

This'll be my first venture in home winemaking, so it's going to be a terrifying yet super fun experiment.


----------



## sg1strgt

skyfire322 said:


> Just ordered a Cab Sauv/Malbec/Carmenere kit. Should be here in the next few days! I'm super excited.
> 
> This'll be my first venture in home winemaking, so it's going to be a terrifying yet super fun experiment.


Winemaking takes patience. But I can tell you you will not be sorry you started. Not only do you learn and create as you go, but the sense of accomplishment (I MADE THIS) is awesome. I have learned so much from just reading the different posts, picking up tips from everyone, every batch I make gets better and better and my confidence level increased with each batch as well. I love making, drinking, and sharing my wine with friends and family . 

Oh and make sure you write every step you make down. This way you have a record of everything you've done day by day and if something goes wrong you can post it here on the site and get feedback and if something went right and it turned out to be awesome you got a record of what you're done she can do it over and over again


----------



## skyfire322

sg1strgt said:


> Winemaking takes patience. But I can tell you you will not be sorry you started. Not only do you learn and create as you go, but the sense of accomplishment (I MADE THIS) is awesome. I have learned so much from just reading the different posts, picking up tips from everyone, every batch I make gets better and better and my confidence level increased with each batch as well. I love making, drinking, and sharing my wine with friends and family .
> 
> Oh and make sure you write every step you make down. This way you have a record of everything you've done day by day and if something goes wrong you can post it here on the site and get feedback and if something went right and it turned out to be awesome you got a record of what you're done she can do it over and over again



Thank you for the kind words! Having a chemistry background, one of my favorite things is learning and experimenting! And of course, sharing something I'm proud of with family and friends makes all the difference. 

As for the note taking, I've already purchased two notebooks. One for reds and one for whites! Everyone here has wonderful input, which definitely helps calm down any nerves I have.


----------



## sg1strgt

Besides the thrill of experimenting and tasting the fruits (pun intended) of our labor. I'm having fun!


----------



## Smok1

In primary:
-Winexpert LE16 Blanc de Noir
-Winexpert LE16 Cabernet Franc
-Rjs green apple delight mist wine

In the carboys:
- RJS Winemakers Trio red
-RJS pinot grigio
-RJS merlot

Just bottled:
-Rjs New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc
-Blackberry Blast 
-Peach Chardonnay
-Raspberry Rose

Next up:
-Rhubarb wine
-Apricot wine
-Peach wine

Rhubarb is ready and waiting for a free bucket, apricots are still a few weeks from being ripe, peaches probly be another month or so.


----------



## sg1strgt

Ooooooh the -Blackberry Blast, Peach Chardonnay, and Raspberry Rose sound wonderful. Kits? Where from if you don't mind my asking? Have you tested/tasted them yet? Any good? I know they're still young but I'm curious. I might have to give them a try.


----------



## Smok1

There the RJS summer mist kits, they will have them at any wine kit store but i found them cheapest at save-on-foods, they always seem to be on sale there. There alright, i add 1.5kgs of sugar to the primary to boost the abv and i dont use all the f-packs, ussually 1/2-3/4 of the f-pack and the turn out quite nice.


----------



## sg1strgt

Awesome thanks for the info . I know I usually do the vintners wine base and add about 2 pounds of sugar to raise the ABV . I keep about a pint out in case I need to use it to back sweeten .


----------



## Ron0126

In Primary
Fontana Chardonnay (tweaked)
Fontana Cabernet Sauvignon (tweaked)

Upcoming
WinExpert Amarone (plan to age for at least 18 months)
Grand Cru Pinot Noir
Fontana Malbec (will tweak)
Fontana Sauvignon Blanc (will tweak)

In Carboys
Strawberry (hand picked)
Welch's White Grape
Apple Juice

Recently Bottled
Dragon's Blood
Apple Juice
Welch's White Grape Concentrate (drank it all)
Welch's Concord Grape (drank it all)


----------



## joeswine

Having fun are you ? How do you find tweaking you product?


----------



## Ron0126

joeswine said:


> Having fun �� are you ��? How do you find tweaking you product?



Hey Joe! YES! I'm have a lot of fun. Appreciate all your tweaks and ideas!


----------



## Quicksilver

In a past life (overseas where wine was nigh impossible to obtain) I made countless gallons of plain old grape juice wine from a local juice that was available in tetrapaks. My recipe never varied, so making wine was more of a chore than a hobby. But it served a demand, I guess.

Now, I'm learning to make country fruit wines, and to branch out into building my own recipes. Since March, I've made:


apple wine
blueberry wine
2 batches of Dragon's Blood 
2 batches of Skeeter Pee
3 gallons of strawberry must went in the primary today
This weekend I am starting 5 gallons of Pinot Noir and 
5 gallons of Chardonnay
6 gallons of just a basic mead, or maybe a bochet will go into primary this weekend.

I also started a couple of gallons of oak leaf wine this spring, but it was so skunky and sweet that I tossed it.

I need more carboys.


----------



## Smok1

Today i am reracking and adding kmeta and putting away for another 3 months the following:
RJS trio red w/skins
WE LE16 Blanc de Noir
WE LE16 Cabernet Franc

I am finished second fermention and will rerack and age:
LE16 Grenache Cabernet
Rhubarb/Strawberry wine

In the primaries i have:
RJS france rose
Blueberry wine

Once these primaries go into secondaries in a few days, im not sure what to start, ive never done a mead or a skeeter pee so i might attempt those as my apples and apricots are not ready yet.

I as well need more carboys, found 5 for $50 today on kijiji, heading to pick them up now.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

I'm just happy I finally got my Skittles wine to begin fermentation. Pitched dry yeast, made a starter, added slurry.. yesterday i just whipped the snot out of it in a last ditch effort, and AT LAST the darn thing started going! I thought Skeeter Pee was going to be the harder one to start!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, it is a modest start, but ya gotta start somewhere! 

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca
WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris
Viognier Juice bucket
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet


*Bulk aging:*
N/A

*Secondary:*
N/A

*Primary:*
200 lbs of HHH Syrah grapes. Yay!

*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo


----------



## skyfire322

About to start the RJS Sangiovese Merlot blend tomorrow. Once it's in the bulk aging phase, I just picked up an RJS Riesling Traminer blend for $40 that I'll be working on!


----------



## Smok1

$40, wow thats a great price. Tonight im bottling an green apple mist wine, reracking and sulphating:
Blanc de Noir
RJS trio red ( and adding whiskey soaked oak cubes)
Cabernet Franc

Thinking about reracking a blueberry, a strawberry/rhubarb, a Grenache and a Rose france, but depending on how far i get i might wait till next weekend to do that. 

First time in a long time i have nothing in the primary and i have 7 empty glass carboys, so i might pick up the limited edition passport cabernet sauvignon rose today or i might stop by the local fruit stand and see what fruits peak my interest.

I read a thread yesterday where someone mentioned a strawberry wine using 5lbs of blueberrys to retain the nice red/pink color which really interests me, so im leaning towards picking up 25lbs of strawberries and 5lbs of blueberries today.


----------



## rustbucket

skyfire322,

I started the RJS Sangiovese Merlot kit last June. The bottle I opened last weekend blew me away at how representative it was of a good Chianti.

Good luck with the batch you're starting.


----------



## wpt-me

On the go:
Apple started March
Cran-pomegranate started Jan
Mead started June
On deck blueberry-pomegranate


----------



## Cibb

Kits:
LE16 Grenache Cab
WE WV Muscato
WE WV Chardonnay
WE WV Merlot
WE Selection California Cab
Showcase Icewine Style Riesling
Blackberry wine using vintners reserve concentrate.


----------



## J-Hat

*Kegged:*
American Pale Ale

*Bottled:*
MV Reserve Pinot Noir (Sept 2016)
WE Eclipse Washington Colombia Valley Riesling (Oct 2016)
WE Eclipse Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel (Nov 2016)

*Carboy:*
WE LE Italy Vermentino (Feb 2017)
WE LE California Blanc De Noir (April 2017)
WE LE Australia Granache Cabrenet (April 2017)
WE Eclipse Sonoma Valley Pinot Noir (July 2017)
Dragon Blood (Aug 2017)

*Primary:*
WE Selection California Chardonnay (Aug 2017)
WE Selection California Viognier (Aug 2017)

*Future:*
WE Eclipse Nocturnal (Aug 2017)
Local Wild Flower Honey Mead (Aug 2017)
WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot (Sept 2017)
WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch Cab (Sept 2017)


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I've made a couple beers, using a kit as base and adding others. Ale's so far. I want to make a stout this year.

I made Muscat from our backyard grapes (2012, 2015, 2016).
Riesling in 2015.
Dornfelder made like a white in 2015 and 2016 (super sweet for a relative)
Dornfelder made like a red 2016.
Danger Dave's in 2017
Cherry Wine in 2017.


----------



## lilvixen

I'm new to the party but gaining speed:

Made and gone
- WE World Vineyard Trinty Red (May 2016)
- CC Sterling Sauvignon Blanc (Jun 2016)

In the wine racks
- CC Sterling Malbec (Aug 2016)
- RJS En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan (Jul 2016)
- WE Selection Luna Bianca (Dec 2016)
- WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon (Dec 2016)
- CC Showcase Chilean Carménère (Jan 2017)
- Peach Wine from my own little peach tree (Aug 2016)
- CC Sterling Pinot Grigio (May 2017)

Relaxing in a carboy
- CC Passport Kookaburra Red (May 2017)
- CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel (July 2017) (Extended Maceration)
- CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot (Sep 2017) (Extended Maceration)
- WE LE16 Milagro (Sep 2017)

On deck/Preordered
- CC Sterling Merlot
- RJS RQ18 Eminence - Spanish Tempranillo


----------



## Brigitte

Good morning. 
New to wine making but learning. I troll a lot here lol. Hoping someday to have enough knowledge to help others. 
I have made:

1) Island Mist peach/raspberry. Fall 2016. 2 bottles left. It was popular !

2) Blueberry 6 gallons from fruit started fall 2016 ready to bottle

3)Viognier kit bottled last night.

4) Chambourcin from grapes fall 16 - will
Bottle soon

5) triple berry from frozen fruit.. Aging 

6) Apple from frozen concentrate. In secondary now

7) Frontenac from grapes in primary 

8) Catawba from grapes in primary 

Having a blast!! 
Cheers


----------



## Kittycat

Made:
Mead
Pineapple mead

Going to make soon:
Hard cider
Wine kit


----------



## Smok1

Aging:
RJS trio red
LE16 Cab Franc
LE16 Grenache Cab
Apple
Apricot
Peach
Cherry
Blueberry
Strawberry rhubarb
RJS EP trio white
LE16 blanc de noir

Secondary ferm:
Pinot Noir
RJS EP Cab Sauv

In the primary:
CC Showcase Amarone

On Deck:
RJS EP Shiraz


----------



## RobGlug

Just finishing off a bubbly wine made from the flowers of an ornamental grape. It flowers prolifically in spring/early summer and it has one of the freshest, clean and pleasant perfumes of any flower I have sniffed, so I thought I would make some bubbly out of it. The wine is very promising - needs a little bit of finishing off, then bottle fermentation.


----------



## pgentile

Bottled:
Zinfandel (grapes)
Carmenere (grapes)
Cab/Merlot/Carignane(grapes)
Cab Sauv/Blackberry(cheap kit, blackberry concentrate)
Chardonnay (juice bucket)
Pineapple (fruit/white grape concentrate)
Old Vine Zin (kit)

Aging:
South African Cab Sauv (grapes)
Chilean Malbec (grapes)
Old Vine Zin (kit)
Sauv Blanc (juice bucket)
Cherry (fruit, sour cherry concentrate)
Blueberry/Malbec (fruit, malbec concentrate)

Post secondary waiting MLF completion:
Zin, Cab, Petite Sirah (grapes)
Sangiovese/Syrah (juice bucket)

Primary:
Valdepena/Black Malvasia (juice bucket)


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Since my July post I've also now done:
-Peach wine
-Coronation wine
-Another Muscat

In October I'll be doing a Merlot.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Bought a 23L bucket of Kerner today. Never made it before. Also using a yeast I've never used before, 58W3.
Should be interesting.


----------



## J-Hat

Not wine but I’m making a pumpkin ale


----------



## Alan tate

Boyd said:


> *Going*
> 
> Started some onion wine using Keller's receipe yesterday.
> 
> Added some garlic, lime juice. rosemary, and thyme.
> 
> Smells pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a


----------



## Alan tate

I always thought the smell and taste of vinegar/onion was a bad sing of spoilage


----------



## rustbucket

I bottled an RJ Spagnols Cru Select Australian Cabernet Shiraz Merlot last week and now have an Eclipse Nocturnal Wine, a Chateauneuf-du-Pape wine, stabilizing.


----------



## Alan tate

I remember bottling thousands off gallons of chateauneuf-du-pape in england shipped in from france.i didnt like it too much i found it earthy but hay everyones taste is different.


----------



## rustbucket

I agree, tastes do differ. Chateauneuf-du-pape wines are a favorite of mine.


----------



## benchmstr

currently: dragon blood, cabernet, pinot noir....and 12 gallons of imperial stout

the bench


----------



## sour_grapes

(Forum would not let me edit my old thread.)
*
Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca
WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris
Viognier Juice bucket
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet


*Bulk aging:*
N/A

*Secondary:*
200 lbs of HHH Syrah grapes. Yay!

*Primary:*
Sloppy Seconds -- 6 gallons of 2nd run wine from HHH Syrah grapes.

*On Deck:*
Viognier Juice Bucket from Ancient Lakes AVA
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo


----------



## sour_grapes

(Forum would not let me edit my old thread.)
*
Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca
WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris
Viognier Juice bucket
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet

*Bulk aging: *
N/A

*Secondary:*
200 lbs of HHH Syrah grapes. Yay! Turned into 15 gallons.
Sloppy Seconds -- 6 gallons of 2nd run wine from HHH Syrah grapes.

*Primary:*
Viognier Juice Bucket from Ancient Lakes AVA

*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo


----------



## bandit33

*Primary:*
Eclipse Nocturnal
Atmosphere Viognier White
Atmosphere Viognier Red
En Primeur Winemakers Trio

*Bulk Aging:*
LE Milagro
LE Blanc de Noir
Passport Nero D'Avola
Chokecherry

*Bottled:*
CC Showcase Mystic
Cheeky Monkey Enchante Red
Cheeky Monkey Deja Vu
Glad Hatter Chile Merlot
Grand Cru Bergamais
Dragon Blood
Atmosphere Muller Thurgau
En Primeur Winemakers Trio
Argentia Ridge Pinot Grigio
Argentia Coast Amarone
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot
Legacy Pinot Grigio
Legacy Cabernet Sauvignon
CC Showcase Rosso
Tropical Dragon Blood
Cheeky Monkey Cab/Mer/Garnacha
Passport Riesling
LE16 Vermentino
Eclipse Bravado
RQ Cab Sauv
Passport Rose
RQ Merlot
Passport Kookaburra 
Passport Syrah
Niagara Mist Mango Strawberry
Niagara Mist Raspberry Dragonfruit X 4

*On Deck:*
Apres Chocolate Salted Caramel

*On Order:*
RQ18 Riesling
RQ18 Tempranillo
RQ18 Shiraz Viognier
Passport Two Roads Red x2
Passport Aglianico Cab Merlot x2
LE17 Chardonnay Chenin Blanc
LE17 Negroamaro x2


*
*


----------



## skyfire322

Just started bulk aging an RJS Riesling Traminer blend. One of my coworkers gave me all of his brewing gear, which included three one-gallon carboys and one three gallon carboy, so I'm thinking I might pick up a dessert kit on Friday


----------



## roboto65

Primary 
Blackberry Blueberry mix
Blueberry
And a beer a Porter

Bottled 
Mead from my own honey bees

What’s coming up 
Skeeter Pee
A Stout maybe?


----------



## ceeaton

Been at it a little over 3 years so far.

Bottled:
White grape/Raspberry - Welches
Dragon's blood - quad berry
Orchard Breezin Green Apple Delight
WE Selection Viognier
Orchard Breezin Cranberry Craze + additions (wife's favorite)
Concord/Niagara - Welches
Niagara/Peach - Welches (doesn't taste like Welches for sure)
Niagara/Cranberry - Welches
WE VR Diablo Rojo + 6 lbs skins from Chilean Merlot batch
Orchard Breezin Cranberry Craze (oak added)
Orchard Breezin Acai Rasberry Rapture (fermented dry after adding 1/2 f-pack)
Chilean Pinot Grigio juice bucket
Homewinery Blackberry concentrate + lot's of frozen fruit
Blueberry/Niagara/Concord - Welches
Chilean Merlot bucket + 1 lug each of Merlot, Cab Sauv and Malbec (10 gallons)
WE Eclipse Forza
WE Selection Sangiovese
Dornfelder from grapes (8 gallons)
Chardonel
Chardonnay - Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Valley
WE Selection Valpolicella
Peach/Mango
WE WV Sauvignon Blanc (kegged 3 gallons w/added CO2)
WE WV Pinot Grigio
WE Island Mist Peach/Raspberry Sangria
Vintners Best Red Raspberry Conc + frozen fruit
Vintners Best Blueberry + frozen fruit
Red Raspberry from local fruit
Chilean Pinot Grigio juice buckets (x2)
OB Cranberry Craze
Calif White Zin juice bucket
Calif Pinot Grigio juice bucket
WE SE Calif Chardonnay

Bulk aging:
WE SE Int'l Malbec w/skins
WE SE Int'l Brunello w/skins
WE SE Vieux Chateau Du Roi
Chilean Pinot Noir juice bucket + lug o' grapes
Lanza Zin from whole grapes (8 gallons, 3 gallons to @jgmann67 for blending)
Local Cab Franc from whole grapes (8 gallons)
Cheap Apple wine from concentrate (3 gal)
Chilean Muscato juice bucket
Chilean Syrah juice bucket + lug 'o grapes
Chilean Chianti juice bucket + cranberries
WE VR Blush
Calif Chennin Blanc juice bucket
Calif Pinot Grigio juice bucket

Beer:
5 gallons English bitter/pale ale - bulk aging


----------



## RevA

Just moved to another part of the county so I'm starting from scratch again. have a gallon of plum pee and a gallon of apple wine going.


----------



## GaDawg

*i'm making a RJ Spagnols Orchard Breezin' Peach Perfection Chardonnay Wine Kit because my wife told me to make it! Happy wife, happy life!*


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Been at it a little over 3 years so far.
> 
> Bottled:
> White grape/Raspberry - Welches
> Dragon's blood - quad berry
> Orchard Breezin Green Apple Delight
> WE Selection Viognier
> Orchard Breezin Cranberry Craze + additions (wife's favorite)
> Concord/Niagara - Welches
> Niagara/Peach - Welches (doesn't taste like Welches for sure)
> Niagara/Cranberry - Welches
> WE VR Diablo Rojo + 6 lbs skins from Chilean Merlot batch
> Orchard Breezin Cranberry Craze (oak added)
> Orchard Breezin Acai Rasberry Rapture (fermented dry after adding 1/2 f-pack)
> Chilean Pinot Grigio juice bucket
> Homewinery Blackberry concentrate + lot's of frozen fruit
> Blueberry/Niagara/Concord - Welches
> Chilean Merlot bucket + 1 lug each of Merlot, Cab Sauv and Malbec (10 gallons)
> WE Eclipse Forza
> WE Selection Sangiovese
> Dornfelder from grapes (8 gallons)
> Chardonel
> Chardonnay - Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Valley
> WE Selection Valpolicella
> Peach/Mango
> WE WV Sauvignon Blanc (kegged 3 gallons w/added CO2)
> WE WV Pinot Grigio
> WE Island Mist Peach/Raspberry Sangria
> Vintners Best Red Raspberry Conc + frozen fruit
> Vintners Best Blueberry + frozen fruit
> Red Raspberry from local fruit
> Chilean Pinot Grigio juice buckets (x2)
> OB Cranberry Craze
> Calif White Zin juice bucket
> Calif Pinot Grigio juice bucket
> WE SE Calif Chardonnay
> 
> Bulk aging:
> WE SE Int'l Malbec w/skins
> WE SE Int'l Brunello w/skins
> WE SE Vieux Chateau Du Roi
> Chilean Pinot Noir juice bucket + lug o' grapes
> Lanza Zin from whole grapes (8 gallons, 3 gallons to @jgmann67 for blending)
> Local Cab Franc from whole grapes (8 gallons)
> Cheap Apple wine from concentrate (3 gal)
> Chilean Muscato juice bucket
> Chilean Syrah juice bucket + lug 'o grapes
> Chilean Chianti juice bucket + cranberries
> WE VR Blush
> Calif Chennin Blanc juice bucket
> Calif Pinot Grigio juice bucket
> 
> Beer:
> 5 gallons English bitter/pale ale - bulk aging



Wow. 13 wines in bulk aging! I didn't know you did the Brunello. I was just eyeballing that one on the LP website.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Wow. 13 wines in bulk aging! I didn't know you did the Brunello. I was just eyeballing that one on the LP website.


I told you I had 18 carboys of various sizes with wine in them!

The Brunello is 22 months old (+ a week), so I can steal a taster from it if you'd like. I need to rack it anyway and add some Kmeta, I'll just steal the taster before the Kmeta if you promise to drink it quickly. If you remind me I can drop it off when I pick up the samples for the Chromo next month.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I told you I had 18 carboys of various sizes with wine in them!
> 
> The Brunello is 22 months old (+ a week), so I can steal a taster from it if you'd like. I need to rack it anyway and add some Kmeta, I'll just steal the taster before the Kmeta if you promise to drink it quickly. If you remind me I can drop it off when I pick up the samples for the Chromo next month.



22 months??? Isn't it time that wine made it to the bottle?

I would love to sample it before buying one of these. Drink it quickly? Oh, okay.... if I must.


----------



## mainshipfred

Craig, do you have a real job. That's about 15 batches a year. Where do you find the time?


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Craig, do you have a real job. That's about 15 batches a year. Where do you find the time?


Priorities...priorities...

I'm sure if you look hard enough you'll find a post or two where my wife is wearing a coat and/or sweatshirt as she is studying at the kitchen table. Now is that much to ask to have a good environment to make, hopefully, quality wine (and beer)?

Priorities...


----------



## KristopherSmith

Running a small batch of concord right now. Make it every year, so this should be a good batch. 

Have made - Cabernet sauvignon kit x2, White Zin kit x2 (this was a big hit with the ladies), Cherry (did not turn out well). The concord turns out really good, but didn't at first.


----------



## mainshipfred

KristopherSmith said:


> Running a small batch of concord right now. Make it every year, so this should be a good batch.
> 
> Have made - Cabernet sauvignon kit x2, White Zin kit x2 (this was a big hit with the ladies), Cherry (did not turn out well). The concord turns out really good, but didn't at first.



One of my wifes favorites is White Zin. She started drinking Sutter Homes and on the bottle was or still is when it should be enjoyed. One was Girls Night Out and another was Getting a Mani Pedi. With that being said I hate to admit I like it as well. I have a batch aging now and when it's ready it's going to be called Manipedi. I'll just have to drink it when noone is around. LOL


----------



## KristopherSmith

mainshipfred said:


> One of my wifes favorites is White Zin. She started drinking Sutter Homes and on the bottle was or still is when it should be enjoyed. One was Girls Night Out and another was Getting a Mani Pedi. With that being said I hate to admit I like it as well. I have a batch aging now and when it's ready it's going to be called Manipedi. I'll just have to drink it when noone is around. LOL


That's awesome. You should label those bottles for their respective special occasions. lol


----------



## Donatelo

I have made : 6 gals Peach Chardonnay, 6 gals Gewurztraminer. 3 gals white cranberry , 3 different gals of Welchs Concord grape , 3 gals of cherry Blackberry wine. 
I just finished bottling a 1 gal batch of Concord grape that turned out VERY nice . Dry, and full flavored. 14% alc. and really sets well with me . Should go well with beef, Bar-b-que, or roast duck.. It is really a kick ass wine! I like it!


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

I have 12 gallons of Nebbiolo/Old Vine Zinfandel blend in oak barriques that I crushed fermented and racked back in September-October. 15 gallons of the other half of the same crush is in 3 glass carboys waiting to go into the oak in May or June. This fall also made 12 gallons of Pinot Blanc and it's now in bottles waiting to be enjoyed soon.


----------



## KristopherSmith

Donatelo said:


> I have made : 6 gals Peach Chardonnay, 6 gals Gewurztraminer. 3 gals white cranberry , 3 different gals of Welchs Concord grape , 3 gals of cherry Blackberry wine.
> I just finished bottling a 1 gal batch of Concord grape that turned out VERY nice . Dry, and full flavored. 14% alc. and really sets well with me . Should go well with beef, Bar-b-que, or roast duck.. It is really a kick ass wine! I like it!


Concord is a tough wine to get right, but I like it a lot. it requires a lot of measurement to get the acid right. I have to dilute it a bit with water to reduce the acid. I started backsweetening with Old Orchard Concord 100% grape concentrate. I use 2 per 6 gallon carboy, and it gives it a great flavor. I am looking forward to making a batch of good dry red wine this year. Hopefully a cabernet sauvignon, pinot noir, or merlot.


----------



## kyle5434

Just racked a WE LE17 Petit Ruby Cab from secondary fermentation to a carboy for 3 months of bulk aging. Also racked a RJS Cru International Chilian Malbec from primary to secondary, which freed up a brew bucket. So tonight, in pursuit of a quick drinker, I started a Fontana Malbec, made to 5.5 gallons with tweaks of 1/4 cup MT French oak powder, 1-1/2 cups plum puree, 3/4 cup zante currants, 1/2 cup dried elderberries, and 3/4 tsp Ft. Rouge tannin. Initial gravity was right at 1.092. Sprinkled a packet of BM-4x4 on top to get 'er going.


----------



## Donatelo

Kristopher, I must be doing something right. I have made 3 one gallon batches of this wine(Concord) and I can't seem to make t last for 3 months before consumption. It is my wife's favorite wine. I think that addition of water is the key. Instead of 96 oz. of juice, I used about 76 oz and topped it up after fermentation.
Incidentally, I like a good Merlot. What kit would you recommend?


----------



## cmason1957

Donatelo said:


> Incidentally, I like a good Merlot. What kit would you recommend?



Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot is a very, very good Merlot at a fairly young age (under 1 year since yeast pitching). It is getting even better as it gets older.


----------



## jgmann67

cmason1957 said:


> Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot is a very, very good Merlot at a fairly young age (under 1 year since yeast pitching). It is getting even better as it gets older.



Agreed. My second batch is even better at 18 months than the first was at the same age. I've got two batches of MV Cherie Merlot going right now. Tastes great, darker than the SLM.


----------



## kevinlfifer

My version of a Super Tuscan this fall, 30 gal Cab Sav, + 18 gal Sangiovese, + 80lb Merlot grapes. Adding home toasted oak this week

The other 30 gal of Cab Sav is un-blended with 80lb of Cab Sav grapes.


----------



## farmerjack

My first - a Cheeky Monkey kit combo of 3 Spanish Grapes. Still in the primary fermenter

Just procured 10 gallons of apple juice which I'm reducing down to seven. When it gets to seven it will go into the FastFerment and someday become hard cider.

I am loving the prospects for this hobby! I can make stuff that people actually want to be gifted


----------



## Donatelo

KristopherSmith said:


> Running a small batch of concord right now. Make it every year, so this should be a good batch.
> 
> Have made - Cabernet sauvignon kit x2, White Zin kit x2 (this was a big hit with the ladies), Cherry (did not turn out well). The concord turns out really good, but didn't at first.


Welch's Concord makes an excellent wine. and My cherry/ blackberry turned out so sweet that I had to pour it down the sink. I wonder what it is about cherries that causes that?


----------



## Donatelo

Just got in a Gran Cru Merlot kit this morning. Tomorrow is the first of March. Wine making time.!!!


----------



## gitmo234

Right now I'm lost. I have a Nebbiolo I made from a 5 gallon must bucket that is in aging/MLF.

I have a Sangiovese I also made from a 5 gallon frozen must bucket. MLF/aging

Today I racked/pressed a Mourvedre, so its sitting a few days to settle and then rack off the gross lees. 

Now I'm making nothing. I dont know what to do with myself


----------



## wildhair

2018 so far - mostly from my garden & fruit trees. 
Not your typical wine list.....................

*Bottled - 2018*
Dandelion (made 2017) - 1 gal
Dandelion-Lemongrass (made 2017) - 1 gal
Chocolate-Raspberry (Apres kit) - 2.5 gal

*Started 2018 - Various stages of clearing & aging*
Pink Grape - 4 gal
Apple - 6 gal.
Apple-Cinnamon -3 gal
Lemongrass-Ginger - 2.5 gal
Dragon's Blood - 7 gal 
Black Raspberry - 4 gal
Red Raspberry - 2.5 gal
Black & Red Raspberry - 2.5
Mint - 2 gal 
Sweet Cherry - 2 gal
Strawberry - 1.25 gal
Rhubarb - 5 gal
Cranberry - 2 gal 

*In the queue - waiting in the freezer*
Beet
Carrot
Cucumber
Honeydew Melon
Sweet Cherry 
White & Alpine Strawberry-Rhubarb (need more strawberries)
Goji berry
Chamomile
Red Currant (need more currants)
Rose Petal
Lemongrass, lemon balm and other fresh vacuum sealed herbs for possible additions...??? 

Might be something else in the freezer, too.


----------



## Donatelo

Right now I have a 6-gallon Merlot, three gallons of Gewurztraminer and 3-gallons of white cranberry-apricot all ageing in the cellar.
I have a chardonnay kit waiting for me to start it. Just as soon as I have time and the proper primary free.


----------



## Trevor7

It's been a year and a couple of months since I decided to see if I enjoyed this hobby... It's a blast! And WMT has contributed greatly to my enjoyment.
*
2017*
WE Vintners Reserve Chardonnay (First kit)
MV LE Chardonnay (x2)
WE Sommelier Select Chardonnay (Nicknamed CR - Cost Reduction)
MV LE Cabernet Sauvignon
MV LE Merlot

*2018*
WE LE17 Rawsonville Chard/Chenin Blanc

MV LE Chardonnay in clearing

*In Primary*
CC Showcase Chard

*On Deck*
Dragon Blood

*Waitin on Delivery*
RJS RQ Tempranillo
WE LR Pacific Quartet


----------



## Jal5

Bottled a 5g kit of Valpolicella in Dec. then made 5g of Dragons Blood quadberry that was yummy bottled in March. Now have one more gallon aging of a tweaked DB and just purchased a juice Chilean version of reisling 6g. Will do another DB or some other fresh seasonal fruit in the summer. Probably a juice bucket in the fall of a red variety. A pretty good amount for my first year into this hobby!


----------



## sour_grapes

(Forum would not let me edit my old thread.)

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca
WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris
Viognier Juice bucket
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Sloppy Seconds -- 6 gallons of 2nd run wine from HHH Syrah grapes.

*Bulk aging: *
200 lbs of HHH Syrah grapes. Yay! Turned into 15 gallons.
Viognier Juice Bucket from Ancient Lakes AVA

*Secondary:*
N/A

*Primary:*
N/A

*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
Master Vintner Philosophie Chardonnay


----------



## pgentile

@sour_grapes very impressive, curious to see the date ranges on the bottled wines.


----------



## pgentile

*Bottled*:
2016 Zinfandel all-grape
2016 Carmenere all-grape
2016 Cab Sauv/merlot/carignane all-grape
2017 Malbec all-grape
2017 SA Cab Sauv all-grape
2015 Pineapple fruit
2017 Cherry fruit/concentrate
2016 Blueberry/malbec fruit/concentrate
2017 Savignon Blanc juice bucket
2017 Guiness clone
2017 Imperial IPA
2017 Saison

*Bulk aging: *
15 gl Sangiovese/Barbera juice buckets
15 gl 2017 Zinfandel all-grape
6 gl Pineapple/pear
2 gl garlic
3 gl onion

*Secondary:*
13 gl Pinotage all-grape

*Primary:*
5 gl Citrus/Session IPA

*Next:*
SA Juice buckets
Chilean grapes


----------



## jamisonbrooks1

About 5 gallons of mead which the gravity increased on in one day is that normal? Any way 1 gallon of apple cider mead and 1 gallon of hard cider.


----------



## sgx2

Apart from all the kit wines I've done, I've been enjoying doing lots of different country wines. Eventually, I got some software to track what I was doing, which helped, but had some critical limitations such as portability -- I wanted to update it on my tablet or phone -- so I wrote up a quick replacement that was more portable and met my needs a little more closely. This is an updated extract from the batch report:

*Active Batches*
*Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
Trio Merlot - Merlot - 15 Gal
Faux Pas - Riesling - 3 Gal (why Faux Pas? Well, this came from a winemaking shop where a new employee accidentally racked the wrong pail onto stabilizers - I took this home and created a massive yeast bloom and added it in with some white wine raisins and it is slowly happening -- who knows, this may be amazing or awful - only time will tell!)

*Completed Batches*
*Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
Magic Peach - Peach Wine - 6 Gal
Blueberry: on skins - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Blueberry: juiced - Blueberry Wine - 3 Gal
Cranberry Disaster - Cranberry Wine - 1 Gal
Goat's Wild Blueberry - Blueberry Wine - 6 Gal x 5 batches
Goat's Cranberry - Cranberry Wine - 6 Gal x 2 batches
Apfelwein I - Apple Wine - 1 Gal
Currancy - Blackcurrant Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ia - Strawberry Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red Ib - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Sovereign - Sovereign Coronation - 3 Gal
May Day - Dandelion - 1 Gal
La Grenade - Pomegranate Wine - 1 Gal
Melted and Red II - Strawberry Wine - 3 Gal
Dragon Blood I - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal
Mangonel I - Mango Wine - 5 Gal
Mangonel II - Mango Wine - 3 Gal
Meçai I - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai II - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Meçai III - Açai Wine - 1 Gal
Figment I - Fresh Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Grögg I - Lingonberry - 1 Gal (simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Ananas Ananas - Pineapple Wine - 1 Gal
Dried Elderberry I - Elderberry Wine - 3 Gal (geranium taint sad sad sad)
Figment² - Fresh+Dried Fig Wine - 1 Gal
Fruit de l'Oponce - Prickly Pear Wine - 3 Gal
Cider-Pure Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
Cider-Cut Juice Test - Apple Cider - 1 Gal
PC Apple Cider - 3 Gal
MacNab Ruby Cab - Ruby Cabernet - 5 Gal
Bizzaro Burgundy - Pinot Noir - 5 Gal
Second Goat - Cranberry - 2 Gal (weak)
Hachiya Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Vanilla Persimmon - Persimmon - 3 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus Flower - 2 Gal (awesome!!!)
Z2 - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Dragon Blood II - Triple Berry Skeeter Pee - 6 Gal (tasty!)
Howling Wolfberry - Goji Berry - 3 Gal (took a LONG time to come around)
Dragon's Breath - Dragonfruit - 2 Gal
Son of Meçai - Açai - 3 Gal
Zinger! - Wild Berry Zinger (Herbal Tea) - 3 Gal
kuru kayısı - Dried Apricot - 3 Gal
Mangue - Mango - 6 Gal
Chilean Carménère - Carménère - 6 Gal (awesome!!!)
Chilean Cabernet - Cabernet Sauvignon - 6 Gal (super awesome!!!)
Mystery Grape - Unknown Grape - 3 Gal (harsh)
Gozdni Sadeži - Forest Fruit - 1 Gal (surprisingly good, took FOREVER to come around)
BluTwo - Blueberry - 3 Gal
Youngberry - Youngberry - 1 Gal (awful!!!!)
Zinger!² - Mixed Herbal Tea - 6 Gal
Goat's Cranberry II - Cranberry - 5 Gal x 2 (one had a weird growth in it so I filtered and dosed it, got 3 useful gallons out of it)
Goat's Wild Blueberry II - Blueberry - 5 Gal x 5 batches (handed out to friends, went in a hurry!)
La Grenade II - Pomegranate - 1 Gal
Chilean Carménère 2015 - Carménère - 6 Gal
Chilean Sauvignon Blanc 2015 - Sauvignon Blanc - 6 Gal
Jam Jar - Strawberry Jam - 5 Gal
Confiture Mûres - Blackberry Jam - 3 Gal
Wild! Berry - Wildberry Jam - 3 Gal
Wellesley Sweet Apple Cider - Apple Cider - 5 Gal
Bayou Sweet Tea Cooler - Hard Iced Tea - ~18 Gal
Farmer's Market Strawberry - Strawberry - 5 Gal
Farmers Market Peach - Peach - 3 Gal
Argentia Ridge Merlot - Merlot - 12 Gal
Agentia Ridge Chardonnay - Chardonnay - 12 Gal
Grögg II - Lingonberry - 5 Gal
Ribes - Blackcurrent (Ribena) - 3 Gal
Eldercran - Mix of Elderberry juice and Cranberry juice - 1 Gal
Ocean Spray - Cranberry Cocktail - 3 Gal
Roselle - Hibiscus - 3 Gal
Fläder - Ikea Elderberry Flower Cordial - 3 Gal
Pureblack - Blackberry/Tea - 3 Gal
Very Cherry - Sweet Cherry - 3 Gal
Raspberry Rose - Rose Petal (Raspberry Rose) - 3 Gal
New Cranberry - Cranberry - 6 Gal
Farmer's Marker Strawberry II - Strawberry - 5 Gal
MacNab Riesling - Riesling - 5 Gal
MacNab Cab - Cabernet Sauvignon - 5 Gal (rapidfire bottle bombs, much explosion, sad sad)
South African Sauvignon - Sauvignon Blanc - 6 Gal
Bala Cranberry - Cranberry - 6 Gal (OMG, so good) 
Trio Grigio - Pinot Grigio - 15 Gal


----------



## sour_grapes

(Forum would not let me edit my old thread.)

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca
WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris
Viognier Juice bucket
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Sloppy Seconds -- 6 gallons of 2nd run wine from HHH Syrah grapes.

*Bulk aging: *
200 lbs of HHH Syrah grapes. Yay! Turned into 15 gallons.
Viognier Juice Bucket from Ancient Lakes AVA

*Secondary:*
N/A

*Primary:*
Master Vintner Philosophie Chardonnay

*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo


----------



## Jal5

Aging in bottles-
Kit valpolicella
Dragon’s Blood quadberry
Bulk aging-in secondary
6gal. Chilean riesling fr juice
On deck-
Chilean juice 6gal Sangiovese
Planned-
1gal dandelion wine


----------



## FTC Wines

Newest wine, just moved into secondary is a 50% Cab, 25% Blackberry, 25% Blueberry, it's a 15 gallon batch. We love fruit/Cab blends, this one is Home Winery concentrates one pint to a gallon, with raisins & lots of oak added to primary. Next racking it will be put in a barrel. It will be hard to wait 18 months! Roy


----------



## Jal5

Roy that sounds good!
Patience!!


----------



## MarcMaserati

I have aging in bottles:

Jabuticaba wine. Needs another year until the tannins reduce

I have in Secondary:
Passionfruit wine
Guava Wine

In Primary:
Limão Cravo (Rangpur fruit)

I live in Brazil and am focused on making wine using locally sourced fruit.

-Marc


----------



## Jal5

I have 6 g riesling from Chilean juice bulk aging. Started a Chilean juice bucket of sangiovese today 6 g. Will start 1g experiment of dandelion over the weekend. After that will be a lull on making new batches until fruit harvest time here. 
Joe


----------



## J Chris J

12 half gallon jugs of each line in my storage shed. Portion of the shed is lined with a double layer of 2" foam board and outfitted with heating tape (like Yankees use for ice dams) and an AC. Allowable temps are from 58 - 66. 
12/16/16 *ONTARIO SAUVIGNON BLANC*
12/16/16 *ONTARIO SAUVIGNON BLANC*
05/15/17 *ONTARIO SAUVIGNON BLANC*
05/15/17 *ONTARIO SAUVIGNON BLANC*
07/24/17 *ONTARIO SAUVIGNON BLANC*

Jan 2015 *Vieux Chateaux du Roi*
June 2016 *Vieux Chateaux du Roi*
June 2014 *Vieux Chateaux du Roi*
May 2016 *Vieux Chateaux du Roi*
May 2016 *Vieux Chateaux du Roi*
01/11/17 Caberbet Sauvignon
01/11/17 Caberbet Sauvignon
06/01/17 Caberbet Sauvignon
06/01/17 SHRAZ MERLOT
07/24/17 CABMERLOT

Currently a 6 gal carboy contains a sauvignon blanc and another a pinot gris. Most are made from 6 gallon pail kits. I try to keep reds two years, whites 9 - 12 months before opening. Life is good. Next up will be two batches of blended reds.


----------



## iridium

Just started my journey:

Made and bottled:
1 gallon pinot gris kit
1 gallon cabernet sauvignon kit (aged in oak barrel)
1 gallon shiraz kit (aged in oak barrel)
1 gallon peach wine (experiment, learned a lot, not drinkable)

Aging:
5 gallons pinot gris
1 gallon blackberry
1 gallon green apple reisling
2 gallons apple wine


----------



## lilvixen

(Unable to edit old post.)

I'm new to the party but gaining speed:

Made and gone
- WE World Vineyard Trinty Red (May 2016)
- CC Sterling Sauvignon Blanc (Jun 2016)
- CC Sterling Malbec (Aug 2016)

In the "one bottle a month" rotation
- RJS En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan (Jul 2016)
- Peach Wine from my own little peach tree (Aug 2016)
- WE Selection Luna Bianca (Dec 2016)
- WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon (Dec 2016)
- CC Showcase Chilean Carménère (Jan 2017)
- CC Sterling Pinot Grigio (May 2017)
- CC Passport Kookaburra Red (May 2017)

Bottle aging
- CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel (July 2017) (Extended Maceration)
- WE LE16 Milagro (Sep 2017)

Bulk aging
- CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot (Sep 2017) (Extended Maceration)

Fermenting
- CC Sterling Merlot (Apr 2018)
- WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot (May 2018) (Extended Maceration)

On deck
- RJS En Primeur Chilean Malbec
- RJS RQ18 Eminence Spanish Tempranillo


----------



## jgmann67

Same problem - can't edit. 

My list has grown a bit in four years since I started this journey. 

RJS:

Cellar Classic Australian Cabernet - gone.
EP Pinot Noir - bottled and aging.
RQ French Cab - bottled and aging. 
RQ French Merlot - bulk aging. 


Master Vintner:

Limited Release Cherie Merlot - bulk aging. 


Winexpert

Mist:

Peach Apricot Chard - bottled and gone.
Strawberry Watermelon Shiraz - bottled and gone.
Raspberry Dragonfruit Shiraz - bottled and drinking. 

Selection:

Australian Chard - gone. Bronze medal in the Great White Wine Competition 
Enigma - bottled and not drinking as well as I hoped. Much much better with some decanting. 
(2) Amarone w/skins - current batch in bulk aging. 
Malbec w/skins - almost gone. 
(3) Luna Bianca - second batch bottled and tasting great. Third in bulk aging. 
Brunello - still in the box. 

LE:

14 Super Tuscan - gone. One of two disappointments 
15 Fourtitude - almost gone. 
Sauv Blanc Rose - gone. 

Eclipse:

(2) Stags Leap Merlot - second go around is bottled and drinking well. 
Lodi Cabernet - almost gone.
Old Vine Zin - almost gone. 
Forza - a few bottles left. Gold medal and best in show at the Big and Bold. 
Bravado - aging in bottles. 
Nebbiolo - bottled and aging. 


Fresh:

Lanza Suisun Valley, CA 

Petit Sirah - bottled and aging.
Zin/PS Blend - bottled and aging. 
Cab, Merlot and PV - MLF and aging. 
Cali Chardonnay juice bucket - bottled and drinking nicely. 



Been a while since I updated. Looks like I'm averaging about 50 gallons a year.


----------



## merrickwine




----------



## merrickwine

The first one is a zinfandel I had made about a year ago and just got around to bottling it. The second one is a pinot grigio made about the same time these were made from grapes


----------



## Pistol Bill

I am new to wine making. I figured since I have hundred of wild Huckleberries on my property, I may as well give wine making a go. Last fall 2017 I made 5 gallons of huckleberry wine. Ended up with 13.7 % alcohol with a great Huckleberry taste. Friends that I had thought rotated out of our lives, magically re-appeared. Needless to say, bottles vanished before years end. However, I did rat hole 2 bottles to see what a year of aging will do. I Just got done with 6 gallons of WE Pino Noir. Turned out great with alcohol at 14.1%. This fall I will pick enough berries for 3 batches


----------



## Chilkat

In primary;
5 Gallons of Mixed Berry (Blackberry, Raspberry, Blueberry)
3 Gallons of Raw Unfiltered Honey. Mead

Done and gone:
1 Gallon of Rocket Fuel Mead. First batch of mead ever.
1 Gallon of Soapberry Wine.
5 Gallons of Raspberry Amber Ale
5 Gallons of Chocolate Coffee Porter
5 Gallons of Stout
3 Gallons of Zinfandel

Love fermenting foods too.

I've made ten gallons of kimchi every two months for the last two years.
Have sourdough starter in my fridge that's 3 years old.
Pickled 40 pounds of Hatch Green Chilies


----------



## Bplewniak

New to the game.

First born:
Rjs- cru international merlot 12L (bottled at 6 months and half gone now nearing 12 months)

White-
WE Eclipse Sonoma dry creek valley Chardonnay- at 10 months and a little sharp. I wish I added some oak to this kit. I may drop a few cubes in screw top bottles that I have.

WE Eclipse Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc- drinking very well at 10 months. I’ll be reordering this one to keep in rotation. 

Red-

WE Eclipse Forza- aging - extended maceration.
WE Eclipse Lodi ranch cab- aging
We international selection amarone- aging
WE Eclipse stags leap merlot - aging -extended maceration
WE Eclipse Sonoma valley Pinot noir - aging

Fermentation-

WE Eclipse Nebbiolo- extended maceration.


----------



## TropicalMike

I have, fermenting awaw, 45 lts of frangipani, 30 lts of apple with celery, 30 lts of passion fruit, 30 lts of rosella and 20 lts of buni. Living in Bali fruit is easy to obtain. A recent success was carrots and ginger.


----------



## M38A1

I'll play 


*Active Batches
Date - Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
*07/10/18 - Mustang #1, Muscadine, 5G
*07/10/18 - Mustang #2, Muscadine, 5G
*07/10/18 - Mustang #3, Muscadine, 5G
*07/13/18 - IKEA Grogg, IKEA Lingonberry, 1.5G


*Past Batches
Date - Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
*06/22/17 - Jess Dog Red, Muscadine, 6.5G
*06/24/17 - Muscadine Red, Muscadine, 2G
*07/06/17 - X-Treme Mustang, Muscadine, 5G


*Future Batches
Batch Name - Varietal - Size*
???, WineExpert Eclipse CabSav, 5G (Purchased)
???, WineExpert Moscato, 1G (Purchased)
???, WineExpert Merlot, 1G (Purchased)
???, Serrano CabSav (Cabanero?), 1G (serrano's in the garden now...)
???, Watermelon, 1G
???, Honey Mead, 5G


----------



## wpt-me

In process:
Raspberry tea wine ( using Celest Raspberry Zinger)
Pino Grigio (frozen pail)
Blueberry pomegranate ( using Northland 100% juice)

Bill


----------



## ASR

Currently fermenting 3G Riesling Ice Wine (Apres kit)
Fermenting 1G Rhubarb wine from a recipe I found


----------



## rustbucket

ASR said:


> Currently fermenting 3G Riesling Ice Wine (Apres kit)
> Fermenting 1G Rhubarb wine from a recipe I found



I recently looked at buying the Apres Riesling Ice Wine kit when I was in my local wine making supply store but didn't pull the trigger. Does it come with an Fpac?


----------



## M38A1

wpt-me said:


> In process:
> Raspberry tea wine ( using Celest Raspberry Zinger)
> 
> Bill



Are you using the tea as a base then adding a a proper amount of sugar to bring the SG up to a number? How about acid and pH - additives?


----------



## ASR

rustbucket said:


> I recently looked at buying the Apres Riesling Ice Wine kit when I was in my local wine making supply store but didn't pull the trigger. Does it come with an Fpac?



Yes, there is an F-pac. It looks to be about two cups. Last time i used an Apres kit F-pac I removed 4 cups, added the F-pac, then added almost three cups back to top off a 3G Carboy. The carboys aren't marked, so I wasn;t sure when I topped it off how much I actually had. But, when all was said and done, after all the settling, claring and moving between carboys I ened up with just under 30 of the small 375 bottles - which woud have been just under 15 750ml sized bottles.


----------



## BABRU

New to posting so forgive me if I mess this up. Hopefully this posts to what are you making, what have you made. 
I like to make wine from juices from Chile, California and Great Lake Region. Usually reds like Carmenaire, Old Vine Zin and Malbec. Also make Black Raspberry from fruit picked from my vines; it is a little more work but a favorite of ours. Takes about 25 pounds of berries and two years to age so would be rather expensive if berries were not free. I probably have 300-400 bottles in cellar and I try to make enough to keep supply at this level so I can allow my new to bottle age a while. All are made dry except for an occasional sweet fruity kit wine for the non-wine lover friends. 
Recently got an 11 liter Malbec Kit at closeout price so thought I would try it for the price but thinking it might disappoint compared to the juice Malbec I’ve been making I decided to beef it up a bit with 8 pounds of black raspberries and 2.5 pounds of sugar. Should finish to be 13% alcohol. Fermenting went very well and it’s ready for the secondary so took a taste. I think it’s going to make a very good wine. I will follow the kit directions for clearing and finishing instead of allowing it to clear over a year or so as I usually do with my juice and berry batches. 
I need to get some of the berries out of the freezer so rather than clean up the berry bag and putting away the primary I think I will just add about 20# of berries to what’s left in the berry bag and get a new batch of black raspberry going.


----------



## wpt-me

At M38A1:
I am using the tea as a base. Added a 24 oz bag of frozen raspberries, 1/2 teaspoon citric acid and sugar to S.G. 1.080.

PH ?? - Don't know.

Bill


----------



## lilvixen

(Unable to edit old post.)

I'm new to the party but gaining speed: (I should probably update this statement at some point.)

Made and gone
- WE World Vineyard Trinty Red (May 2016)
- CC Sterling Sauvignon Blanc (Jun 2016)
- CC Sterling Malbec (Aug 2016)

In the "one bottle a month" rotation
- RJS En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan (Jul 2016)
- Peach Wine from my own little peach tree (Aug 2016)
- WE Selection Luna Bianca (Dec 2016)
- WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon (Dec 2016)
- CC Showcase Chilean Carménère (Jan 2017)
- CC Sterling Pinot Grigio (May 2017)
- CC Passport Kookaburra Red (May 2017)

Bottle aging
- CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel (July 2017) (Extended Maceration)
- WE LE16 Milagro (Sep 2017)
- CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot (Sep 2017) (Extended Maceration)
- CC Sterling Merlot (Apr 2018)

Bulk aging
- WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot (May 2018) (Extended Maceration)

Fermenting
- RJS En Primeur Chilean Malbec (July 2018) (Extended Maceration)
- Peach Wine from my own little peach tree (Aug 2018)

On deck
- RJS RQ18 Eminence Spanish Tempranillo


----------



## michael-s

I added the yeast today into 4 batches of peach wine, my first effort making peach wine. All 4 batches have starting SG of 1.100 and temperature around 23.3 Celsius.
I hope all goes well and end up with good tasting wine. I followed a recipe I found online.


----------



## CK55

lilvixen said:


> (Unable to edit old post.)
> 
> I'm new to the party but gaining speed: (I should probably update this statement at some point.)
> 
> Made and gone
> - WE World Vineyard Trinty Red (May 2016)
> - CC Sterling Sauvignon Blanc (Jun 2016)
> - CC Sterling Malbec (Aug 2016)
> 
> In the "one bottle a month" rotation
> - RJS En Primeur Italian Super Tuscan (Jul 2016)
> - Peach Wine from my own little peach tree (Aug 2016)
> - WE Selection Luna Bianca (Dec 2016)
> - WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon (Dec 2016)
> - CC Showcase Chilean Carménère (Jan 2017)
> - CC Sterling Pinot Grigio (May 2017)
> - CC Passport Kookaburra Red (May 2017)
> 
> Bottle aging
> - CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel (July 2017) (Extended Maceration)
> - WE LE16 Milagro (Sep 2017)
> - CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot (Sep 2017) (Extended Maceration)
> - CC Sterling Merlot (Apr 2018)
> 
> Bulk aging
> - WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot (May 2018) (Extended Maceration)
> 
> Fermenting
> - RJS En Primeur Chilean Malbec (July 2018) (Extended Maceration)
> - Peach Wine from my own little peach tree (Aug 2018)
> 
> On deck
> - RJS RQ18 Eminence Spanish Tempranillo


nice list

Hows the "CC Showcase Chilean Carménère"?

I have some carmenere vines in my vineyard. I am going crazy waiting for them to get ready to make grapes.


----------



## lilvixen

CK55 said:


> nice list
> 
> Hows the "CC Showcase Chilean Carménère"?
> 
> I have some carmenere vines in my vineyard. I am going crazy waiting for them to get ready to make grapes.



I'm jealous of your vines! Good luck waiting for harvest time.

We opened a bottle of Carmenere about 2 weeks ago, and it's good! Heavy on the oak, but it is integrating nicely. I unfortunately can taste kit taste, and the Carmenere is now at the age where I would buy it again if I got it from the store. I expect it to only get better each month. I will make it again eventually.


----------



## CK55

lilvixen said:


> I'm jealous of your vines! Good luck waiting for harvest time.
> 
> We opened a bottle of Carmenere about 2 weeks ago, and it's good! Heavy on the oak, but it is integrating nicely. I unfortunately can taste kit taste, and the Carmenere is now at the age where I would buy it again if I got it from the store. I expect it to only get better each month. I will make it again eventually.


Tell you what, if I remember ill save a bottle when i finally get some carmenere made. And send it to you.


----------



## sugar

CK55 said:


> Tell you what, if I remember ill save a bottle when i finally get some carmenere made. And send it to you.


Some imfo for whosoever.
Have made several cheap kits and used toasted oaks and added Dunkin coffee beans to color the back side.
If you are a coffee enthouist you will enjoy the wine.... any red,any white.
Delicious.


----------



## winorookie

Currently got cab sauv/merlot,pinot noir and a rubiano grape in carboys aging nicely. Rubianio is my first attempt from grapes acquired locally in northern michigan. Started with the box kits then progressed to juice from a wholesaler from chilean harvest then from california and italy in the fall. I now have a stainless steel press and just took posession on a new crusher/destemmer. I'm currently trying to find grapes from the harvest thats about to begin but I may have waited too long. Should have looked six months ago and secured a local supplier.


----------



## michael-s

*4 batches of Peach wine are now into secondary fermentation. Looks to be coming along quite fine and fermentation still looks good. I would guess secondary fermentation will be done in a fairly short amount of time and then onto the stabilizing and clearing. Looking forward to finding out how the wine tastes when all is done.*


----------



## Kayts

I first started with:
Pin Cherry and have made 3 variations now.
Rhubarb, and have made this 3 times.
Mountain Ash which is different and very good.
Black Cherry
Strawberry
Black Raspberry and Red Raspberry...like the red better 
Apple 4 different times and all different and loved each
Peach better as it ages and love it
Pumpkin was a bust...threw it out.
Have a onion wine that I tasted someone else's and now waiting to pick my onion's to try.
These were all wild berries we picked and all were 5 gallons to 6

Kits we have made:
Zinfandel
Chardonnay
Merlot
Riesling
Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## CK55

I have a batch of all grape sangiovese going. I expect between 4-5 gallons of wine I won't know untill I press. It's currently fermenting.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Just bottled all my 2017 stuff.
5 cases Muscat
4 cases Cabernet Sauvignon
2 cases Kerner
1 case cherry wine

Lost 1 bottle to the cellar floor gods.


----------



## Jal5

Started a juice bucket of merlot from Cal. Grape today. Nice deep color and fermentation has begun!
Joe


----------



## Ebonheart

Went to Walkers in Forrestville, NY, and, suprisingly, brought back 2 whites, Catawba and Valvin Muscat. They tasted great that day, and I've an abundance of reds. SO, it's an all white season for us!


----------



## Jal5

I got permission from my neighbor to take all the pears that I want so a batch of pear wine is on my list. 
Joe


----------



## Masbustelo

I've got three gallons of plum from last year, ready to bottle. Five gallons of elderberry mead, from a month ago. Its mead because I used honey instead of sugar. And three gallons of this years homegrown Petite Pearl. I racked this a little while ago and am on my second glass. Very rewarding. I still have 25 pounds of frozen elderberries that I'm not sure what to do with.


----------



## sour_grapes

(Forum would not let me edit my old thread.)

*Bottled*:
CC Sterling Merlot
WE Mezza Luna Red
CC Showcase Amarone
CC Showcase Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Dragon Blood
WE Selection International Argentine Malbec
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet Shiraz
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot
WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot
WE Selection Viognier
CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec
Amarone di Beppe tweakfest -- WE SI Amarone, and tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine!
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot
WE Eclipse Napa Valley Stag's Leap Merlot
WE Eclipse Lodi Zinfandel
WE LE2014 Super Tuscan
WE Selection Original Luna Bianca
WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris
Viognier Juice bucket
WE Eclipse Nebbiolo
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet
Sloppy Seconds -- 6 gallons of 2nd run wine from HHH Syrah grapes.
Viognier Juice Bucket from Ancient Lakes AVA
Master Vintner Philosophie Chardonnay

*Bulk aging: *
200 lbs of HHH Syrah grapes. Yay! Turned into 15 gallons.

*Secondary:*
13 gallons of Pinot Gris from Lake Erie region of NY

*Primary:
N/A*

*On Deck:*
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo


----------



## Pistol Bill

Well, I will have a busy fall and winter. To start, I am getting geared up to get 6 gallons of Huckleberry in the fermenter. Then I will get going on the first batch of 4 of Oregon Berry which is a blend of Marionberry, blackberry, Blueberry and Strawberry. I learned a lot last year about fermenter temperature and clarification


----------



## Carotz

NSwiner said:


> Ok I'll start this .I would love to know what everyone is making or have made .It amazes me what people make wine with from scratch .Also those of you making beer list those also since it's part of the site .
> 
> In primary fermenter :
> 
> 
> 
> In carboy :
> 
> - WE Selection International Italian Pinot Grigio
> 
> - Batch #3 of skeeter pee
> 
> - Wine Kitz Chardonnay Chenin limited edition
> 
> - lime SP to use for mojito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already made and bottled :
> 
> - Skeeter Pee batch # 2
> 
> - Spring Fever -Cran/pom ,white grape/pear , white cranberry ,lemon juices
> 
> - Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel
> 
> 
> - Orchard breezin - Black Cherry Pinot Noir
> 
> - white cranberry juice & apple juice
> 
> -WE Selection -Speciale series -New Millennuim Sparkling wine
> 
> -No name for this yet but has cranberry/raspberry ,white cranberry ,
> welches white grape juices decided to call it Cranberry Delight .
> -Skeeter Pee #1
> WE Vintners reserve - Mezza Luna White
> WE Vintners Reserve world yineyard collection - Italian Pinot Grigio
> WE Selection Limited Edition 2009 - California Lake County Trio Blanca
> Cranberry & Pomegranate /white grape pear juices
> White Cranberry
> OB -Raspberry White Zinfandel
> First batch of beer Brew house - cream ale
> WE Selection original - Gewurztraminer
> WE Selection Original -liebfraumilch
> Orchard breezin - Holiday cran apple chardonnay x 2
> WE Vintners reserve world vineyard collection -French Sauvignon Blanc ( very tart )
> 
> 
> Not wine but we did 2 batches of alcohol base .[/QUOT
> 
> 
> NSwiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll start this .I would love to know what everyone is making or have made .It amazes me what people make wine with from scratch .Also those of you making beer list those also since it's part of the site .
> 
> In primary fermenter :
> 
> 
> 
> In carboy :
> 
> - WE Selection International Italian Pinot Grigio
> 
> - Batch #3 of skeeter pee
> 
> - Wine Kitz Chardonnay Chenin limited edition
> 
> - lime SP to use for mojito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already made and bottled :
> 
> - Skeeter Pee batch # 2
> 
> - Spring Fever -Cran/pom ,white grape/pear , white cranberry ,lemon juices
> 
> - Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel
> 
> 
> - Orchard breezin - Black Cherry Pinot Noir
> 
> - white cranberry juice & apple juice
> 
> -WE Selection -Speciale series -New Millennuim Sparkling wine
> 
> -No name for this yet but has cranberry/raspberry ,white cranberry ,
> welches white grape juices decided to call it Cranberry Delight .
> -Skeeter Pee #1
> WE Vintners reserve - Mezza Luna White
> WE Vintners Reserve world yineyard collection - Italian Pinot Grigio
> WE Selection Limited Edition 2009 - California Lake County Trio Blanca
> Cranberry & Pomegranate /white grape pear juices
> White Cranberry
> OB -Raspberry White Zinfandel
> First batch of beer Brew house - cream ale
> WE Selection original - Gewurztraminer
> WE Selection Original -liebfraumilch
> Orchard breezin - Holiday cran apple chardonnay x 2
> WE Vintners reserve world vineyard collection -French Sauvignon Blanc ( very tart )
> 
> 
> Not wine but we did 2 batches of alcohol base .
> 
> 
> 
> I just crushed Primitivo and petit Syrah for my early drinking wine and crushed Sangiovese with a little bit of Cab Sauv as my Tucson long age blend, all Suison grapes
Click to expand...


----------



## CK55

I have made a Grenache/Syrah Kit 
I am currently working on a field blended 4 gallon batch of wine, I don't know all the grapes in it other than Criolla Mediana and Zinfandel.


----------



## Carotz

Right now 2 vats of Primitivo and Petit Syrah, and 1 vat of super Tuscan (Sangiovese and Cab Sauv


----------



## Frosty

Sour grapes which Malbec did you prefer the WE or the CC?


----------



## sour_grapes

Frosty said:


> Sour grapes which Malbec did you prefer the WE or the CC?



Hands down and going away, the CC Showcase was much better than the WE Selection International. It so happens that the CC Showcase Malbec is among the top 3 or 4 wines I have ever made. The WE SI is fine, but just okay.


----------



## Flyingv

I'm new to wine making so I'm wayyyyy out of my league here. I have 12 bottles of grape ( my first batch). Ill try that around Christmas. Six bottles of cherry mead. In the primary I have persimmon. I have not tasted anything that I have made yet so.


----------



## ASR

Jal5 said:


> Started a juice bucket of merlot from Cal. Grape today. Nice deep color and fermentation has begun!
> Joe


Made a one-gallon batch of pear last year with 4 lbs of pears. It was okay, but not a strong pear flavor. This year I made a batch with 6 pounds - it is racked in the basement


----------



## Tinwakr

New to wine making and the forum. First attempt at apple wine from juice. Added a quarter cup of medium oak chips and I plan to back sweeten with a dark brown sugar, add cinnamon sticks and a clove or two, we’ll see.


----------



## ASR

Just started a 1 gallon batch of Cranberry wine (from juices)

Currenlty in various stages of racking:

1 gallon rhubarb (from scratch)
1 gallon pear (from scratch)
3 gallons peach ice wine (an Apres Kit)


----------



## Tinwakr

ASR said:


> Just started a 1 gallon batch of Cranberry wine (from juices)
> 
> Currenlty in various stages of racking:
> 
> 1 gallon rhubarb (from scratch)
> 1 gallon pear (from scratch)
> 3 gallons peach ice wine (an Apres Kit)



Can you share the recipes please? I would love to try these as well.


----------



## Countrygent

Two buckets pinot noir and a 3 gallon batch of DB. Some tragically bad pinot from underripe grapes aging but likely sitting on death row. I'm amazed reading this thread at all the different things people try.


----------



## CK55

Countrygent said:


> Two buckets pinot noir and a 3 gallon batch of DB. Some tragically bad pinot from underripe grapes aging but likely sitting on death row. I'm amazed reading this thread at all the different things people try.


Everyone makes wine a different way, thats what makes it unique, the differences we make in the process. Sometimes you win the lottery and make a amazing wine, while other times you screw up and get a drain pour. It can happen to the very best winemakers.


----------



## Pine_Pole

We moved to rural East Central Mn in Aug 2016 and I finally have time to pursue interests of my own. In our front yard were two large bushes we thought were Elderberry, but upon further research they were identified as Black Chokeberry (Aronia Berries). In August we picked four buckets of berries from them. October 2nd, I soaked them in the sink, blanched them into boiling water and pulverized them one scoop at a time in the food processor. Then I put the pulp and juice into a large plastic tub with a cover, and added 2 gallons of water, 20 pounds of sugar, 2 spoons of Yeastex and 4 packets of yeast. They are a rather dry, sour berry. The hydrometer showed 1.100 SG. I stirred it up every day. On Oct. 18, I squeezed all the pulp out of it and racked it into a 6 gallon carboy jug, and added one more cup of sugar, one more packet of yeast and another spoon of Yeastex, just to reinvigorate the fermentation. At the end of October, all activity had ceased and the hydrometer now showed 1.005. According to the chart in C.J.J. Berry's book First Steps In Winemaking I now had 12.9% ABV. The flavor is rich and slightly dry. The color is a very dark burgundy so dense that light will just barely pass through it in a 1" tube and it seems to be settling out quickly. There are no detectable tannins or harsh acidity in it. I'm calling it Dragon Blood. Not much of this first batch is going to make it into bottles, as I have been extracting it into a decanter and enjoying it very much. What do you think? Should I have added more than 2 gallons of water at the outset? Who has had experience with Aronia Berries?


----------



## winemaker81

Tinwakr said:


> New to wine making and the forum. First attempt at apple wine from juice. Added a quarter cup of medium oak chips and I plan to back sweeten with a dark brown sugar, add cinnamon sticks and a clove or two, we’ll see.


Welcome!

I never considered adding cinnamon or cloves to apple wine, although I add them to mead (which makes it metheglin). Apple Pie wine ... that sounds good!


----------



## StevenD55

Zinfandel
Valiant
Frontenac
Pinot Grigio
Marquette
Noiret
Blends of the above
Aurore
Apricot
Cherry
Apple
Pear
Mead
Dandelion


----------



## Atlas.Ink

*Made*​
Pinot Grigio
Chamblaise
Chardonnay
Riesling
Sauvignon Blanc
Gewurztraminer
Liebfraumilch
Piesporter
Shiraz
Cabernet Suavignon
Merlot
Pinot Noir
Valpolacella
Muscat
Chenin Blanc
Malbec Syrah
Malbec
Muller Thurgau
Zinfandel (Rose Style)
Montepulciano
Barolo
Luna Rossa
Super Tuscan
Cabernet Shiraz
Viogner
Amarone
Carmenere
Blackberry
Strawberry
Peach
Apricot
Pear
Apple
Plum
... Probably more that I cannot think of.
​


----------



## heatherd

As of 18March2019:

Grapes/juice
-5/10/14 Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon; 12g; pail + frozen must
-9/13/14 California Old Vine Zinfandel; 6g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/11/14 California Cab Franc; 16g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/11/14 California Chenin Blanc; 6g; pail
-9/11/14 California Cab Franc/Zin/Cabernet Sauvignon blend; 7g pail + grapes, cofermented
-10/19/14 Italian Pinot Bianco; 6g pail - DUMPED due to incurable stinkyness
-3/28/15 All grape South African Pinotage; 6g
-5/12/15 Chilean Carmenere; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/12/15 California Chardonnay; 6g; pail
-9/12/15 California Viognier; 6g; pail
-9/12/15 California Old Vine Zinfandel; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/12/15 Maryland Seyval Blanc; 3g; all grapes - WMT AWARD WINNING!
-10/12/15 Italian Barbera; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-10/12/15 Italian Nebbiolo; 7g; pail + lug of grapes
-9/26/16 California Muscat Canelli; 13 g; juice and grapes
-10/3/16 Maryland Traminette; 12 g; all grapes
-9/30/17 California Chenin Blanc; 6g; pail
-9/30/17 California Sauvignon Blanc; 6g; pail
-9/30/17 Cal. Lodi Gold Zinfandel juice + lug Old Vine Zin. Grapes; 7g
-9/30/17 Cal. Lodi Gold Petit Syrah juice + lug grapes; 7g
-10/14/17 Washington state all-grape Pinot Noir from Rattlesnake Hill; 7g
-8/1/18 Double batch of Australian Chenin Blanc from PI Wine
-8/1/18 Two-continent Cabernet Sauvignon with Astralian juice and California Rattlesnake Hill grapes (from winegrapesdirect).

Coming soon
-Chilean fresh Rapel Valley Casa Rosa juice from Annapolis Homebrew

Kits 6g
-12/28/12 Island Mist Cranberry Malbec
-2/2/13 Grand Cru International California Muscat
-3/15/13 Mosti Mondiale Montepulciano
-3/21/13 Mosti Mondiale Chardasia
-5/22/13 Meglioni Moscato Italiano
-6/16/2013 RJS Grand Cru California Moscato
-7/18/13 Tangerine Lemon Sauvignon Blanc
-9/11/13 RJS Cru Select Chilean Malbec
-10/11/13 Meglioli Marzemino
-1/2/14 Winexpert Eclipse Italian Barolo
-1/4/14 RJS Cellar Classic Winery Series Italian Super Tuscan
-2/16/14 Mezza Luna White
-2/23/14 Grand Cru International British Columbian Pinot Noir
-3/23/14 Kenridge LE2014 Italy Primitivo Showcase Collection - WMT AWARD WINNING!
-4/13/14 Winexpert Selection International South African Chenin Blanc
-7/4/14 Winexpert LE2013 Willmette Valley Oregon Pinot Noir
-7/4/14 Orchard Breezin Seville Orange Sangria
-8/13/14 Vineco Cellar Craft Sterling California Sauvignon Blanc
-8/13/14 Winexpert LE2014 Selection International Grenache Rose
-1/6/15 RQ14 Spanish Monastrell Petit Verdot
-1/16/15 Selection California Chardonnay
-1/16/15 RQ14 Italian Nero D'Avola
-6/7/15 Mosti Meglioli Masters Edition Amarone w/grapes and raisins
-7/25/15 RJS RQ2015 Italian Aglianico
-7/25/15 Selection Italian Pinot Grigio
-2/7/16 WE LE2014 Washington Triumph
-3/6/16 Selection Australian Grenache Shiraz Mourvedre
-3/6/16 En Primeur Astralian Sauvignon Blanc
-8/21/16 LE2015 Gewurztraminer Verdelho Muscat
-8/21/16 VDV White Zinfandel
-3/19/17 Eclipse Italian Forza
-3/19/17 LE2015 Fourtitude
-3/19/17 Eclipse Bravado
-3/25/18 Selection Australia Traminer-Reisling
-3/25/18 World Vineyard California Pink Moscato
-4/1/18 France Philosophie Chardonnay
-8/1/18 Mosti Modiali Shiraz
-3/18/19 WE Eclipse Nocturnal

Kits 3g
-9/18/13 RJS Coffee port
-11/19/13 RJS Black Forest port
-9/1/14 RJS Toasted Caramel port
-9/1/14 RJS Coffee port
-10/11/15 RJS Coffee port
-10/11/15 RJS Raspberry Mocha dessert wine

Cider
-12/1/14; 6 gallons
-3/8/15; 6 gallons


----------



## crushday

This is what I started today - took four hours from start to finish:

12 gallons, Hawke’s Bay Merlot (WE17), started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, heavy toast chips (120gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.102
12 gallons, Master Sommelier Merlot, started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, heavy toast chips (120gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.105
12 gallons, Petite Cab (WE17), started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.092
RJS 2019 RQ1 Joaquin Murrieta (Chilean Cabernet, Merlot, Syrah), two packs dried skins, started 3/20/2019, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.099
RJS 2019 RQ3 Enrico Alfano (Italian Nebbiolo), two packs dried skins, started 3/20/2019, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.083,
RJS Hightail Merlot, started 3/20/2019, two packs dried skins, heavy toast chips (60gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.101


----------



## sour_grapes

George Burgin said:


> This is what I started today - took four hours from start to finish:
> 
> 12 gallons, Hawke’s Bay Merlot (WE17), started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, heavy toast chips (120gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.102
> 12 gallons, Master Sommelier Merlot, started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, heavy toast chips (120gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.105
> 12 gallons, Petite Cab (WE17), started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.092
> RJS 2019 RQ1 Joaquin Murrieta (Chilean Cabernet, Merlot, Syrah), two packs dried skins, started 3/20/2019, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.099
> RJS 2019 RQ3 Enrico Alfano (Italian Nebbiolo), two packs dried skins, started 3/20/2019, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.083,
> RJS Hightail Merlot, started 3/20/2019, two packs dried skins, heavy toast chips (60gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.101



Umm, wow! That is a heavy haul!


----------



## DIYer

I just started my first kit! Vinter's Reserve Gewurztraminer, but with Cotes des Blancs yeast instead of the EC-1118 that came with the kit. So excited!


----------



## Countrygent

My winemaking path should make anybody who makes wine at home feel good that they are guaranteed to have at least one more hapless winemaker then themselves out there! Me.

Have made Eclipse Pinot Noir through the local u-vin store. Probably drank a lot of it too soon, but felt it hadn’t been degassed well enough. About a half dozen bottles left that perhaps have improved with age - about 15 months now. Would be beaten out by a bottom shelf $10 Pinot IMO. Grade C. Maybe the last few aged bottles will surprise to the upside.

I have a 25 vine Pinot Precoce (early ripening burgundy clone) vineyard that is an experiment in everything from growing grapes through to winemaking. Last year was the first crop year after planting, year three. Wet weather in September set in bunch rot, I had probably overcropped and failed to trim leaves aggressively enough as well. Went ahead and made 6 gallons of wine from low (20?) Brix juice, that also had a pretty high acidity. Supplemented with sugar, all seemed to be going pretty well, but I must have failed to give enough nutrient to my primary ferment and started to have Sulfur problems. Tried all the recommended treatments but in the end it was so foul poured away all but some sample gallon jugs that have been left to age - I’m almost afraid to open or taste! Grade F with a possible conditional pass if the reserved samples turn out swallowable! This year we will debunch and remove a lot more foliage, to try and get less but riper fruit.

Dragon’s Blood. Unqualified success. Followed the online instructions pretty closely, used less lemon than the original recipe as it seemed pretty acidic to me, and more raspberry than mixed berry, could not stop it from disappearing, the girls over Christmas liked it on ice with seltzer water and I couldn’t even save a bottle to see how well it might mature over a few months. Did a second batch, also a success, this one had more mixed berries and I think I prefer the more raspberry heavy approach. Last batch has been in the bottle about three months but only have a handful left, so just brewed up another batch for late summer consumption. B+ still tweaking how sweet, what fruit, but it is clear, tasty and has a kick to say the least. An unfortunate young person came home to my son’s girlfriend’s (I had given her a few bottles) and on top of a night out had a few glasses that got them way too inebriated. A gong show apparently.

Two buckets of frozen Willamette Pinot Noir that I have high hopes for, except for a true bonehead move - I had two car boys and was doing a secondary racking when the wine was on oak chips. Somehow managed to put all the oak in one carboy for three months - when bottling as luck would have it bottled the no-oak first, then only after getting to the bottom of the second carboy did the chips reveal themselves down in the fine lees. So two levels of oak bottled, corked and capped in a mystery mixture. The wine is really young still (9 months from pitching yeast) so maybe in a year or so the heavier oak will be good - not so great now! Heaven only knows what other mistakes I have made with sulfite management, additions ... no grade yet, just crossed fingers.

An Eclipse Stag’s Leap Merlot. Tried to fortify it with the grape must from the Oregon Pinot noir ... then had a second Sulfur problem ... might have been able to drive it off as in this case as I was onto it much sooner and have learnt my problem was probably stressing the yeast. Treated it with some copper salts (?) recommended by my local Rescue 911 new wine making store (and they have a loyal customer base so that is encouraging) and yeast nutrient, the smell cleared, but once bitten twice shy. Hoping for a Lazarus bottling ... put down a few months ago, will wait until year end to see if it was saved to drinkability. Darn Merlot.

Eclipse Marlborough Bay Sauvignon Blanc. Seemed very yellow, almost brown in the carboy, the wine was drinkable at bottling but pretty acid and rough. Made this in hopes my wife would enjoy it in the summer, as yet got the definite thumbs-down. I have bravely choked down the extra half bottle left at bottling by mixing it 50/50 with seltzer water, so far it is bottom shelf awful. C-.

Made a batch of Super Tuscan through my new U-Vin friends. Figured they can probably do a much better job than me so far. Will bottle in a week or two with hopes this will be nice in the late winter with heavier food. We shall see.

So ... definitely my dreams of quaffing excellence at a low price have not yet been realized. The Dragon’s Blood a pleasant surprise but nothing to compare to a great Pinot which is what I love to drink the most. Maybe my frozen Pinot bucket wine will turn out great oak variations notwithstanding - I suppose I could empty and mix and rebottle it all down the road if it starts to shine - they had a great vintage last year in Northern Oregon.

Never say die. Eventually I hope I can make that ethereal bottle that will cause some wine loving friends to ask incredulously ... “YOU made that?!!” Obviously a work in progress, but I have learned a lot so far.


----------



## bstnh1

I know some people guzzle down their wine before the cork has a chance to get wet, but I don't even think about sampling anything until it's at least a year old. Whites are drinkable and fairly decent at a year to 18 months. Most of my reds have taken a few years to reach their peak. I sample it at bottling, but what it's like at that time usually is not a good prognosticator of what the end result will be. I don't know, maybe I'm just too fussy. But if I can't make wine that's equal to or better than what you can buy in a grocery store for $12-$15 a bottle, then I'd give it up tomorrow. And I think the only way you get there is by having a lot of patience and letting it age until it's reached its full potential.


----------



## bstnh1

George Burgin said:


> This is what I started today - took four hours from start to finish:
> 
> 12 gallons, Hawke’s Bay Merlot (WE17), started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, heavy toast chips (120gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.102
> 12 gallons, Master Sommelier Merlot, started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, heavy toast chips (120gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.105
> 12 gallons, Petite Cab (WE17), started 3/20/2019, grape skin pack, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.092
> RJS 2019 RQ1 Joaquin Murrieta (Chilean Cabernet, Merlot, Syrah), two packs dried skins, started 3/20/2019, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.099
> RJS 2019 RQ3 Enrico Alfano (Italian Nebbiolo), two packs dried skins, started 3/20/2019, RC 212 yeast, OG 1.083,
> RJS Hightail Merlot, started 3/20/2019, two packs dried skins, heavy toast chips (60gm), Avante yeast, OG 1.101


4 hours????? It takes me almost that long to get one kit started!! I started two the other day and it was pretty much an all day affair with that tedious, boring cleaning job at the end. If there's anything I hate about this, it's the cleaning!! I absolutely hate that part of it. lol


----------



## bstnh1

DIYer said:


> I just started my first kit! Vinter's Reserve Gewurztraminer, but with Cotes des Blancs yeast instead of the EC-1118 that came with the kit. So excited!


Congratulations! You're on your way to a great and rewarding hobby!


----------



## sour_grapes

Countrygent said:


> My winemaking path should make anybody who makes wine at home feel good that they are guaranteed to have at least one more hapless winemaker then themselves out there! Me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Never say die. Eventually I hope I can make that ethereal bottle that will cause some wine loving friends to ask incredulously ... “YOU made that?!!” Obviously a work in progress, but I have learned a lot so far.



Loved the stories! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DIYer

Countrygent said:


> Dragon’s Blood. Unqualified success. Followed the online instructions pretty closely, used less lemon than the original recipe as it seemed pretty acidic to me, and more raspberry than mixed berry, could not stop it from disappearing, the girls over Christmas liked it on ice with seltzer water and I couldn’t even save a bottle to see how well it might mature over a few months. Did a second batch, also a success, this one had more mixed berries and I think I prefer the more raspberry heavy approach. Last batch has been in the bottle about three months but only have a handful left, so just brewed up another batch for late summer consumption. B+ still tweaking how sweet, what fruit, but it is clear, tasty and has a kick to say the least. An unfortunate young person came home to my son’s girlfriend’s (I had given her a few bottles) and on top of a night out had a few glasses that got them way too inebriated. A gong show apparently.



Thanks for sharing your results! I am new, trying a wine kit for the first time. I did some cider, Welch's grape (Concorde & white), ginger beer & dragon's blood last year. I had a totally different experience with DB. I have 10 bottles that I am about to pour down the drain to free up bottles for the wine kit. I followed the recipe exactly, but it was harsh when fresh and after a year, it is still not good. My suspicion is the use of "Real Lemon", aka artificially preserved, shelf-stable lemon (which is what was called for). It just has a bad, artificial tastes can't get past. I might retry it someday with fresh lemon juice (at maybe half the amount), but so far, this well-loved recipe has been my biggest failure... I have high hopes for the wine kit, and hope I will not be similarly disappointed with it.


----------



## winemaker81

I have 5 kits currently in production:

Winexpert Limited Edition Chilean Corazon
Winexpert Limited Edition Symphony/Gewurztraminer
R J Spagnols Merlot
Winexpert Selection Merlot
R J Spagnols Grand Cru Vieux Chateau du Roi
I'm unsure of the Symphony/Gewurztraminer -- the preliminary taste post-fermentation was not good. The wine is fine, but the grape combination had no gewurztraminer character. Yeah, it's totally green but I can get a hint of what the result will be after aging. I tasted again last night and I'm still getting no gewurztraminer character. From that POV it's disappointing, but I expect the final result will be a decent table wine.

The RJS Merlot is for my niece. She pays for all materials (kit, corks, capsules) and I make it. She wanted a merlot and the kit was on clearance -- the date on the box says 12/2018, so it was a great deal.

The Vieux Chateau du Roi was an impulse buy. I always ask about clearance kits -- the price is reduced and I've yet to get a bad kit. Prior to this the oldest one I made was 1-1/2 years old.

The date on the box is 03/03/2016. Yup, 3 years old. The owner was honest surprised -- he thought the 16 was 18, and was shocked the kit was that old. [I had to take off my glasses and look carefully to realize the "8" was actually a "6".] I figured "what the heck" and purchased at a steep discount.

The juice was bright purple, and smelled & tasted good. It fermented cleanly and is currently clearing. The preliminary tasting is good so I made a great buy on this one.


----------



## winemaker81

heatherd said:


> As of 18March2019:
> Kits 3g
> -9/18/13 RJS Coffee port
> -11/19/13 RJS Black Forest port
> -9/1/14 RJS Toasted Caramel port
> -9/1/14 RJS Coffee port
> -10/11/15 RJS Coffee port
> -10/11/15 RJS Raspberry Mocha dessert wine



How did your coffee ports age? I made one recently (bottled in early March) and the taste at bottling time was great. My guess is that it will be greater at the 1 year mark and get better each year after that.


----------



## JulieHammer

Wow you are all impressive! I have been making wine and mead since 2017. My list of accomplishments are a raspberry mead, blueberry mead, earl grey mead, lemon wine, rhubarb wine and a strawberry rhubarb wine. I am going to try the Dave's Dragon Blood wine next. My husband is a beekeeper so this fall I will begin to make mead again. Beetroot wine is also on my list as well as more lemon wine. I would appreciate any suggestions of wine to make for a beginner. Thanks.


----------



## cassandrafallon

bagged/bottled my grapefruit passion island mist yesterday, blueberry island mist moving into a carboy today.


Just ordered mango mai tai island mist and cherry sangria Niagara mist and excited to start those ASAP


----------



## winemaker81

JulieHammer said:


> I would appreciate any suggestions of wine to make for a beginner. Thanks.


I recommend three things:

Hygiene
Don't try to listen to everyone
Relax
*Hygiene:* Keep your wine making area clean and keep your wine making hardware clean.

*Don't try to listen to everyone:* You will hear conflicting advice. It can be difficult to figure out who is right and wrong, or if "right or wrong" even applies. Read/listen to lots of people and form your own logical conclusions.

*Relax:* Some folks make wine making into a high intensity activity. That is unnecessary. Enjoy the ride.

Plus, read the beginner's forum: https://www.winemakingtalk.com/forums/beginners-wine-making-forum.5/

Look for threads that interest you, read the OP's post, then breeze through looking for things of interest.


----------



## Steve Wargo

Recently I began making wine. Glad to have access to forums like winemakingtalk.com. I feel I will learn quicker.

So far my oldest wine (pure apple juice) is 3 weeks old. Yes, I have sampled it. It's dry and starting to clear ABV 15 %. After degassing about 5 oz, it tastes good. Maybe Like a cross between a non-oaked chardonnay and a saviougn blanc. I will put a couple of bottles away to taste later months.


----------



## Jal5

Started another 6 g batch of triple berry dragon blood. This one smells really good so far.


----------



## heatherd

winemaker81 said:


> How did your coffee ports age? I made one recently (bottled in early March) and the taste at bottling time was great. My guess is that it will be greater at the 1 year mark and get better each year after that.


I aged mine a bit, but they were ready and tasted good at the 3-6 month range.


----------



## winemaker81

heatherd said:


> I aged mine a bit, but they were ready and tasted good at the 3-6 month range.


Thanks for the info.

I have several ports aging, one is nearly 3 years old. I'll be using the older ones, doing my best to stay away from the younger ones for a while. I have FAR more dessert wines made than I visualize needing in 5 years, but that is the best way to ensure wine has a chance to age -- gotta make more than you drink. Curiosity is not just a cat trait.

Of course, when this year's port kits come out, I'll have to consider things ...


----------



## JustJoe

just started 13 gallons of rhubarb wine.


----------



## wtt03

-Concord grape wine (very 1st attempt, ZERO clue what I was doing. Found out I'd better do some research!) bleh..
-Concord grape wine (2nd attempt) pretty good at first, very good after 4 years. - 5 gal
-Blueberry wine - 1 gal
-Moscato wine - 5 gal
-Old world Moscato wine - 15 gal
-Semi-sweet Apple wine -3 gal
-Sweet Apple wine - 2 gal
-Dandelion wine - 1 gal
-Rhubarb wine - 1 gal
-Pear wine (1st time) - 1 gal
-Peach wine - 1 gal
-Pear wine (2nd time) - 3 gal
-Strawberry wine - 1 gal
-Apple wine (again) - 5 gal
-Rose Petal wine (finishing) - 1 gal
-Cranberry wine (finishing) - 1 gal

-Orange Mead - 1 gal
-Tangerine/Cinnamon Mead - 1 gal
-Syr Michael of York Mead - 1 gal

-AppleJack - Started with 5 gal; yield 1.75 gal

Next up is another batch of Rhubarb wine, Cherry wine, Skeeter Pee and Dragon's Blood. I'd like to try Pineapple wine too soon.

JustJoe would you mind posting your Rhubarb recipe? Getting ready to try it again and looking for variations.


----------



## ASR

Made a cranberry wine from 100 percent juice. It was extemely tart - like sucked your whole face in! However, as a recovery experiemnt we mixed a 750ml bottle of the wine with one liter of mandarin flavored sparkling water, threw in cut up apples, pears, even pineaplle and had a very enjoyable sangria


----------



## JustJoe

wtt03 said:


> -Concord grape wine (very 1st attempt, ZERO clue what I was doing. Found out I'd better do some research!) bleh..
> -Concord grape wine (2nd attempt) pretty good at first, very good after 4 years. - 5 gal
> -Blueberry wine - 1 gal
> -Moscato wine - 5 gal
> -Old world Moscato wine - 15 gal
> -Semi-sweet Apple wine -3 gal
> -Sweet Apple wine - 2 gal
> -Dandelion wine - 1 gal
> -Rhubarb wine - 1 gal
> -Pear wine (1st time) - 1 gal
> -Peach wine - 1 gal
> -Pear wine (2nd time) - 3 gal
> -Strawberry wine - 1 gal
> -Apple wine (again) - 5 gal
> -Rose Petal wine (finishing) - 1 gal
> -Cranberry wine (finishing) - 1 gal
> 
> -Orange Mead - 1 gal
> -Tangerine/Cinnamon Mead - 1 gal
> -Syr Michael of York Mead - 1 gal
> 
> -AppleJack - Started with 5 gal; yield 1.75 gal
> 
> Next up is another batch of Rhubarb wine, Cherry wine, Skeeter Pee and Dragon's Blood. I'd like to try Pineapple wine too soon.
> 
> JustJoe would you mind posting your Rhubarb recipe? Getting ready to try it again and looking for variations.


Sure - here's the recipe I use

2019 Rhubarb batch 1 

24 pounds rhubarb
1 can frozen pineapple juice
Sugar to reach 1.091SG
lalvin 71B yeast
½ tsp Pectic enzyme
¼ tsp Kmeta

Chop rhubarb into ¼ inch slices and freeze it. Put frozen rhubarb into large enameled pot and add frozen pineapple juice add 3 cans of hot water and heat until any frozen rhubarb has melted. Add 4 pounds of sugar and crush rhubarb while heating to 165 degrees. Put mesh bag into fermenter and pour fruit into the bag. Add cold water to bring it up to 6.5 gallons.

Add sugar to reach SG 1.090, add pectic enzyme. 1 hour later add ¼ tsp Kmeta and set aside overnight.

Next day added sugar to 1.091. pitched yeast. Fermentation temp 67F


----------



## wtt03

Thanks JustJoe! Sounds really good! Just may give it a go.


----------



## DIYer

On Sunday, I bought a 7.9 gal Speidel fermenter (my first big splurge) and started a batch of the WE World Vineyards Australian GSM (with grape skins). It's my second batch of wine and first red. Very excited about this one! I love reds. 

Arriving in the next day or two is an Island Mist kit (Peach Apricot Chardonnay). I wasn't interested in these at first, but the heat is starting to pick up here in Texas, so a nice cold, low-alcohol wine cooler type of beverage is now sounding more appealing. LOL I am going to make it a little higher ABV (shooting for ~9%) and will add 1/2 the f-pack to primary (don't want the finished wine really sweet, just off dry). I would really like to carb it like my ciders, but I'm not sure how... I have flip-top bottles I could put it in. I might try with just one or two bottles and see how it turns out. 

List of batches (wine only): 
* WE Vintner's Reserve Gewurztraminer (started 6/2/19)
* WE World Vineyards Australian GSM (started 6/23/19)
* WE Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay (next up, maybe this weekend)


----------



## Rice_Guy

The 2 newest ferments, , 
* sumach/ banana water: a gallon to concept test
* rhurbarb blush: 23.5 kg rhubarb, a percent raspberry, , darn when moving to secondary I couldn’t get it into a 6 gallon better bottle so baptized a big mouth bubbler. learning curve here since the CO2 bypassed the cover and or air lock, , I found a silicone funnel that would stretch seal it like a balloon.

* next ferment should be mulberry, , they are just entering red stage


----------



## Jal5

Just finished a little over 5 g of DB or as we call it Bella Rosso. Next on my agenda will be 5 g of pears from fruit frozen last year. Then a short break till fall grape is in. 
Joe


----------



## wpt-me

Just bottled 2 gal. of raspberry herbal tea wine. 

Bill


----------



## Steve Wargo

Read the forum a few times a week. Thanks for the experiences and recipes shared. Newbie winemaker here. Already experimented with a few forum tips.


----------



## motherofgallons

Well I only started homebrewing last year with a dandelion wine. But this year I started up for real.

In bottles:
-Dandelion wine
-Dragon blood original
-Rhubarb pie braggot
-Orange oat saison braggot
-Lapsang souchong kombucha
-Spiced cider
-Saffron rosewater chai cider
-Ginger jasmine green tea apple wine

Secondary/bulk aging:
-Spiced Lapsang souchang sack mead
-Linden blossom/leaf/honey mead
-WE Barbaresco style kit with skins (extended maceration on skins)
-Gooseberry wine (from 13.7kg of berries I picked myself)

To be bottled:
-Lichtenhaidromel (hybrid between lichtenhainer and hydromel)
-Kveik cider brewed with TYB Sigmund Voss Kveik (half cinnamon, half unspiced)
-Dragon blood with extra blueberry and blackberry

To brew in the next couple of months:
-BOMM Traditional mead of rapeseed blossom honey
-BOMM Traditional mead of "forest" honey
-Brut ipa with gooseberries
-Gooseberry red currant dragon blood (bulk of berries which I picked myself)
-Raspberry lime dragon blood
-Some kind of spiced beer-mead-wine hybrid for Christmas, sort of like Dogfish Head Midas Touch
-Pumpkin spice mead
-Cranberry-lingon wine
-Persimmon wine
-WE Luna Bianca (sur lie and battonage)
-Rhubarb wine


----------



## Rocky

I have been busy and I have a good bit going, some needing to be bottled, some in bulk aging and some that was made recently. Beside, the Italian and California juices will be here in a couple of months!

Two demijohns of Nero D'Avola 

27 gallons of "Debutante" (a blend of several reds) and 7 gallons of Nocturnal (WinExpert kit) 

5 gallons of Black Cabernet Sauvignon (WE kit) and 17 gallons of Traminer Riesling 

14 gallons of Sauvignon Blanc and 14 gallons of Riesling 

13 gallons of Malbec 

13 gallons of Carmenere 

5 gallons of my "low expectations" Malbec, made from some old concentrate and many tweaks. Not one of my best but it is surprisingly improving.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky is back in the house with a lot going on!


----------



## mainshipfred

A ways to go but it's a start. Still have 60+ gallons to bottle just not happy with any of the blends and most of the singles need a little something.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


>




LOL! It would be but come the end of September or beginning of October if I don't get that bulk bottled I'll be tripping over barrels and carboys. I thought a 6' x 10' walk-in would be big enough for a while, well a while turned out to be less than 10 months.


----------



## Jal5

Rocky That’s a lot going on. Don’t know if I could keep track of everything!


----------



## Rocky

Jal5 said:


> Rocky That’s a lot going on. Don’t know if I could keep track of everything!


Here is my secret! I could not do it otherwise.


----------



## wpt-me

I just bottled 2 gal of raspberry tea wine and 2.5 gal of blueberry - pom July.

Bill


----------



## Cellar Door

I started two batches today, an Eclipse Nebbiolo and a LE 18 Barbaresco. I’ve got two carboys in secondary now (WE Eclipse Three Moons and LE 18 Black Cab) and two in bulk storage (Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot, and Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zin/Cab). I plan to bulk age for a year, bottle age for another 6 months before trying them. My ‘18’s should be ready to sip in another three months.


----------



## Rocky

Cellar Door said:


> I started two batches today, an Eclipse Nebbiolo and a LE 18 Barbaresco. I’ve got two carboys in secondary now (WE Eclipse Three Moons and LE 18 Black Cab) and two in bulk storage (Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot, and Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zin/Cab). I plan to bulk age for a year, bottle age for another 6 months before trying them. My ‘18’s should be ready to sip in another three months.



CD, I have a LE Black Cab going too. Did you get a lot of sediment from yours? I had a bunch. So much so that I am down to just a little over 5 gallons and I will probably be at 5 gallons next time I rack. Also, I think this wine will require at least 18 months aging, 24 would be even better.


----------



## Cellar Door

Rocky,
I agree, I had a significant amount of sediment in my black cab, nearly 1/2 gallon. Reading on this forum has led me to believe this may be related to the use of bentonite? I’ve since read about “cold crashing” the lees, then racking the product to further extract the wine from the gross lees. Although I consider myself to be a novice, I’ve got about 150 bottles in my cellar, in addition to the 32 gallons “in process.”
I’ve been making wine from kits for about three years, but only recently have begun to appreciate the value of aging these wines. I’ve built five storage racks, each with a capacity of 72 bottles, in addition to the two racks that I purchased. I’m trying to learn some patience!


----------



## Rocky

I had the same problem. I have four of the metal storage racks, each holds 168 bottles. What I do now for the first aging is to put the bottles back in a case, tape it up and lay the cases on their sides. I can then take those cases when the wine is ready and put the bottles on the shelf. This keeps them away from UV light, vibration and the minor temperature changes in my cellar.


----------



## Cellar Door

That is a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## SherylG

I make organic wine from everything I can get. Currently I have one gallon each of cherry and wild blueberry. They are both almost ready to bottle. I have enough rhubarb and apples in the freezer to make 3 gallon batches of each of those. I have a 3 gallon carbuoy with bung, as well as equipment to make 5 one gallon batches at one time.

In the past I have made 5 gallon batches of rose petal (twice), strawberry, wild raspberry, blackberry, rhubarb (twice), crabapple, wild grape, ground cherry. I have made one gallon batches of sugar-snap-pea-pod, maple, chocolate-mint (LOVED it!), apple, dandelion. There have been others in the past that I have made 5 gal and 1 gal batches from that I just don't remember. 

I plan to make chocolate mint wine again.


----------



## Allen

Just started my 2019 wines! All 6 gallon batches of California frozen juice:
Cabernet Sauvignon
Cabernet Franc
Zinfandel
Pinot Noir
Merlot
Pinot Grigio
Chardonnay.


----------



## crushday

Allen said:


> Just started my 2019 wines! All 6 gallon batches of California frozen juice:
> Cabernet Sauvignon
> Cabernet Franc
> Zinfandel
> Pinot Noir
> Merlot
> Pinot Grigio
> Chardonnay.


Very exciting. Where did you purchase/acquire your juice buckets?


----------



## Jal5

I have 6g of merlot from juice bucket going and 5 g of pear aging now. I may do an apple&pear as well within the next two weeks. 
Joe


----------



## Trevisan

Happy winemaking everybody. After parting winemaking ways with my colleague (see “Wild and Crazy Idea” posting), I bought 500 lbs Zinfandel grapes grown in Amador County, CA. Brix was 26.5 and I tried to dilute to 24.5 with acidulated water, but settled with 25 Brix at 3.65 pH. I over diluted at first (22.5 Brix), then over chaptalized back to 26 Brix before diluted to 25 Brix. Dosed with Meta at 50ppm. Next day added Lallezyme EX followed by Opti-Red and FT Rouge eight hours later. I want a big mouthfeel and berry essence without a high ABV. Used RP-15 yeast with GoFerm and added Fermaid-O after Brix dropped to 15 degrees. Fermentation progressed at 85F degrees for eight days. Pressed at .997 SG yielding 42 gallons due to dilution. Racked off gross lees four days later (yesterday) and stirred in malolactic bacteria. Final SG reading was .994 so it appears I will have a 15% ABV whereas I was hoping for 14% ABV. Storage vessel is 50 gal food grade barrel with airlock. I blanketed airspace with argon gas. Next racking in December. A settled sample showed deep red color with wild berries flavor. Saluti everyone.


----------



## sour_grapes

Trevisan said:


> yielding 42 gallons due to dilution.
> Storage vessel is 50 gal food grade barrel with airlock. I blanketed airspace with argon gas.



Did you purge the entire volume carefully with Ar? There is no "blanketing" effect. Any oxygen you left in that headspace will have access to your wine.


----------



## Trevisan

sour_grapes said:


> Did you purge the entire volume carefully with Ar? There is no "blanketing" effect. Any oxygen you left in that headspace will have access to your wine.


----------



## Trevisan

I ran 30 seconds of argon through a small bung hole which forced air out through the airlock. I guess I should run more through to be safe. ??


----------



## chicken

Crushed some Cabernet Franc on 9/22 and pressed about a week later. Started fermenting a juice bucket of merlot at the same time. Tomorrow I plan to pick up a bucket of Pinot Grigio and get that started (was waiting for temps to go down a bit before starting a white). 

Last year's Barbera (from grapes) and Merlot (from juice) are just about ready to be bottled.

And we are currently drinking our 2016 Merlot (from grapes) and have just begun drinking our 2017 Pinot Noir (from grapes).


----------



## mainshipfred

My biggest year this year, not sure how many gallons yet. All are grape except for the Chenin Blanc and 
Riesling
Spring:
Chenin Blanc, Riesling, Pinot Noir, Cab Sauv
Virginia:
Peach, Tannat, Petit Manseng, Viognier, Petite Verdot, Norton
California:
Alicante, Grenache (red and Rose), Nebbiolo, Sangiovese, Rose Sangiovese/Nebbiolo, Merlot, Touriga
Washington State:
Cab Franc


----------



## sour_grapes

Just one batch for me: Took delivery of 7 gallons of Viognier from near Prosser, eastern WA. The Brix numbers were a little low -- I think they may have been worried about the same weather that @Sage and others have been dealing with. The wine was looking to be just shy of 12%, so I chaptalized it just a bit up to about 13%. Pitched yeast late Wed., and it is chugging away now.


----------



## CDrew

Good luck with 2019 everyone!

Since my aging containers are 15 gallons or 15.5 gallons, that's what I try and end up with and some to top up during subsequent rackings. For this year:

300 pounds of Syrah which is now 17.5 gallons of aging wine.

300+ish pounds of Primitivo which is now 23 gallons of aging wine (super pleased with this one so far)

300 pounds of Mourvedre, which is now 24 gallons on the gross lees to be racked the day after tomorrow and expecting 20 gallons more or less. It's an experiment with half fermented with Avante yeast and the other half with RP15. I'm giving the initial taste nod to the Avante. It's close but the Avante is better at press. THere is something I can't put my finger on with this one, but it will be suspect until bottled. Right at the start, from the moment it was crushed, the color seemed off a bit. But the numbers were perfect so it will go forward. The taste at press, is very good, but we will see.

100 pounds of Mourvedre which is now a 7 gallon Rose' experiment. Unsure about this one, but it's done fermenting, at least. I think I should have made more. Initial signs and taste are positive. I'm going to bottle early and hope for the best. A buddy of mine makes a nice Zinfandel Rose', so this needs to measure up.

Happy with 2019. I was considering some Sonoma Dry Creek Valley Zinfandel I could pick this next week. I don't have any help and would have to do it all myself, and that seems like too much. It's already been a very busy last 3 weeks dealing with "wine stuff" after work many nights and every day not working.I'll be happy to put 2019 to bed.

So 2019 is 1/2 ton total and I think I'm done. Still thinking about the Zinfandel though. Already looking forward to 2020.


----------



## crushday

Impressive!


----------



## niemiecsebastian82

I make wine for two year's, now I'm planning 100 grape's, few different kinds for start.
Untill now I have made approximately 700liters of wine of different fruit's. Mainly aronia and red berries, apple etc.
I have joined this forum to see different approach to wine. Different from Polish.
Chears.


----------



## jking

Today I bottled a 1 gallon batch of cherry wine. Went a bit lower than usual with this one, only 9.6% abv. I also have 5 gallons of blueberry and 5 gallons of skeeter pee going right now.


----------



## Glenn Marr

Right now in working on two gallons of blueberry wine, two gallons of Concord blueberry wine and one gallon of plum blueberry wine.


----------



## Swedeman

winemaker81 said:


> I'm unsure of the Symphony/Gewurztraminer -- the preliminary taste post-fermentation was not good. The wine is fine, but the grape combination had no gewurztraminer character. Yeah, it's totally green but I can get a hint of what the result will be after aging. I tasted again last night and I'm still getting no gewurztraminer character. From that POV it's disappointing, but I expect the final result will be a decent table wine.


Have you tried it lately?


----------



## jpwatkins9

Making a Shiraz, mixed both EC1118 and some Gran Cru Champagne yeast and they started off slowly. That was expected as the brewing room averages around 70F during the Winter. Will just take a bit longer to get down below the 1.0 SG point. No problem as wine making is a Patience sport.


----------



## jking

I started a tester 1 gallon batch of banana a few days ago. I kinda winged it on the sugar so it started at 1.110. 3.5lbs of bananas after peeling, 3 pounds sugar, 1.5lbs of frozen strawberries. Not expecting much flavor out of the berries but decided to throw them in last minute. It smells absolutely divine so I am hoping for the best. I may throw together a 5 gallon batch of peach tonight as well.


----------



## JCBurg

I have my first batch of wine made with petite pearl grapes aging right now. It's on its 2nd racking and getting ready for filtering and 3rd racking. 

Did my first MLF on this one. Not sure how it's all going to turn out... but the MLF is complete, so thanks to everyone who told me I need to run a chromatography test, I didnt know!


----------



## Steve Wargo

jking said:


> I started a tester 1 gallon batch of banana a few days ago. I kinda winged it on the sugar so it started at 1.110. 3.5lbs of bananas after peeling, 3 pounds sugar, 1.5lbs of frozen strawberries. Not expecting much flavor out of the berries but decided to throw them in last minute. It smells absolutely divine so I am hoping for the best. I may throw together a 5 gallon batch of peach tonight as well.



Keep us posted


----------



## Steve Wargo

Last night I transferred a 6-gallon batch of peach from the primary to the secondary. Primary started 14 days ago, I had sliced up a whole medium size pineapple and added it to the primary 7 days ago. There was a lot of peach pulp on the bottom of the primary and the pineapple was floating on top and did its job, I scooped pineapple out before transfer. The starting gravity reading pre-fermentation was 1.106 and last night gravity was 1.010. Used D47 yeast. Ferment room constant temp 61 degrees F. I slowly drank about 6 ounces to taste test. There was enough residual sugar, so it was ok tasting at this stage of the process. So far so good. It's fermenting in the secondary. I might add a 1/2 gallon of apple juice to the secondary to make up for some of the volume loss from the peach pulp left at the bottom of the primary.


----------



## Steve Wargo

JCBurg said:


> I have my first batch of wine made with petite pearl grapes aging right now. It's on its 2nd racking and getting ready for filtering and 3rd racking.
> 
> Did my first MLF on this one. Not sure how it's all going to turn out... but the MLF is complete, so thanks to everyone who told me I need to run a chromatography test, I didnt know!



Did you taste test? lol

Helped last fall 2019 harvest of petite pearl at a local vineyard. I have a bottle of 2018 PP that was back sweetened with honey. I've viewed some web sites that sell starter vines. I might plant a dozen cold climate grapevines in my Back Yard this coming spring.


----------



## jburtner

Spent some time bottling and racking. Racked down and sulfited a cab sav and petite verdot from must and a merlot juice bucket fermented on skins. Made about four gallons of an early blend of the three for top up and testing (22 bottles) - i’m calling it the coronavirus 2020 as it contains grapes and juice from CA, WA, and NY. Bottled a Viognier kit which is very good. Started four more white kits. 

Cheers to all and be safe. 
-johann


----------



## Jennifer Hetzman

I just pitched yeast into my “Pandemic Peach” and ordered some labels.


----------



## FTC Wines

Yesterday we bottled 5 cases of “Black Blue C” That’s a blend of 25% Blackberry, 25% Blueberry, and 50% Cabernet. It’s awesome! It’s 2 years old and spent one year in the barrel. Concentrates came from Home Winery Supply in Dundee Mi. Roy


----------



## jburtner

Four whites chugging along. Left to right WE Trinity, Symphony, Riesling, and Pinot Blanc. Started 3/22 so maybe they’re almost ready to rack. I didn’t measure starting gravity and haven’t taken any measurements yet. The shame....


----------



## wtt03

I've got 3 gallons of Blueberry bulk aging, 1 gallon of Syr Michael of York Mead clearing, 2 gallons of Pineapple in secondary, 3 gallons of Cranberry in primary and prepping 1 gallon of rhubarb, all going right now. Self-quarantining is helping get things done for sure! Looking forward to local strawberries to do a 3 gallon batch this year.


----------



## jburtner

Racked these off the gross lees and down to topped off 5gallon carboys. Blended the extra from all into a 3g which i’ll top up with something else. That was a couple days ago and one has finished after about a month of AF. The others are close to finishing and have still dropped a good bit more sediment but still making bubbles in the airlock. I’ll move to clearing them soon for a quick turn around. 

Cheers!
Johann


----------



## Medic8106

SherylG said:


> I make organic wine from everything I can get. Currently I have one gallon each of cherry and wild blueberry. They are both almost ready to bottle. I have enough rhubarb and apples in the freezer to make 3 gallon batches of each of those. I have a 3 gallon carbuoy with bung, as well as equipment to make 5 one gallon batches at one time.
> 
> In the past I have made 5 gallon batches of rose petal (twice), strawberry, wild raspberry, blackberry, rhubarb (twice), crabapple, wild grape, ground cherry. I have made one gallon batches of sugar-snap-pea-pod, maple, chocolate-mint (LOVED it!), apple, dandelion. There have been others in the past that I have made 5 gal and 1 gal batches from that I just don't remember.
> 
> I plan to make chocolate mint wine again.



Sheryl - would you mind sharing your chocolate mint recipe? Just got back into making wine after a 3 year "dry" spell. Thanks!


----------



## Medic8106

So as I stated in my last post, just getting back into this after a 3 year "dry" spell in winemaking due to moving. Yes, it took me three years to move, especially with 4 kids. LOL. Anyway, broke out the equipment and went for my dragon blood recipe. I started a strawberry/peach/pinapple/mango/banana dragon blood recipe over the weekend. Nothing else to due in quarantine.  So, we will see how it goes. Also, had the kids help out, I am up to 24 cups of dandelion flowers. Hoping for another 12 cups and then I can get a 3 gallon batch of dandelion going. It's good to be back!


----------



## DizzyIzzy

jking said:


> I started a tester 1 gallon batch of banana a few days ago. I kinda winged it on the sugar so it started at 1.110. 3.5lbs of bananas after peeling, 3 pounds sugar, 1.5lbs of frozen strawberries. Not expecting much flavor out of the berries but decided to throw them in last minute. It smells absolutely divine so I am hoping for the best. I may throw together a 5 gallon batch of peach tonight as well.


Did you place banana mash into your primary?


----------



## DizzyIzzy

JCBurg said:


> I have my first batch of wine made with petite pearl grapes aging right now. It's on its 2nd racking and getting ready for filtering and 3rd racking.
> 
> Did my first MLF on this one. Not sure how it's all going to turn out... but the MLF is complete, so thanks to everyone who told me I need to run a chromatography test, I didnt know!


What is MLF?


----------



## DizzyIzzy

jburtner said:


> Spent some time bottling and racking. Racked down and sulfited a cab sav and petite verdot from must and a merlot juice bucket fermented on skins. Made about four gallons of an early blend of the three for top up and testing (22 bottles) - i’m calling it the coronavirus 2020 as it contains grapes and juice from CA, WA, and NY. Bottled a Viognier kit which is very good. Started four more white kits.
> 
> Cheers to all and be safe.
> -johann


Don't know whether you label any bottles for gifts, but I found a coronavirus label online which I have ordered. It is really cute.....pictures of the virus on the label and saying "Corona Red". I added the word "Cherry" so that I will use that label for my cherry concentrate.


----------



## sour_grapes

DizzyIzzy said:


> What is MLF?



Malolactic fermentation. Certain bacteria can eat malic acid (which is harsh) and excrete lactic acid (which is "softer"). This is typically done to red wines, and to a _few_ white wines, e.g., oaked Chardonnay. It is not done to kit wines.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Thankyou sour grapes....I have made white cranberry from a kit and am currently making blueberry wine from frozen wild maine blueberries. On a lark I am making 1/2 gallon of a 100% juice in the jug in which it came (saw a you tube which gave me the idea). It started fermenting within 2 hrs. For the price of $2.79 it was worth the gamble, I thought. LOL


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Jennifer Hetzman said:


> I just pitched yeast into my “Pandemic Peach” and ordered some labels.


Love that name.....may I use it also? I ordered coronavirus labels for a Cherry wine that says, "Corona Red" (that's why I am putting cherry wine in those bottles. I love these cute labels.


----------



## Thatnewguy

Just started a mulberry wine. Started with 30 pounds of frozen berries and now have a 6 gallon batch going. Excited to see how it turns out


----------



## jburtner

Labeled up a couple bottles of the CV420 to hand out at work since the essential crew did such a great job knocking out the project. Blended and bottled close enough to 4/20 to make the handful of labels printed. 




Cheers,
Johann


----------



## DizzyIzzy

jburtner said:


> Labeled up a couple bottles of the CV420 to hand out at work since the essential crew did such a great job knocking out the project. Blended and bottled close enough to 4/20 to make the handful of labels printed.
> 
> View attachment 60523
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Johann


Love those labels. Did you design yourself? If not, what was your source?


----------



## jburtner

Hi Izzy, I just found the skull foto on the internet then used my phone and some foto apps to filter and color a little. Added text using avery’s label template website. I usually just print a few as gifts from a batch but leave most unlabeled for home use. 

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## jburtner

The Avery 22827 labels are also easily removable and 4-3/4" x 3-1/2". Perfect size for a 750. If I do label a whole batch I'll use the Avery 5162 address labels which are 1-1/3" x 4" and wrap them around the shrink wrap closure on the neck so they're easy to remove when you open the bottle. Small but good for ID and a couple small notes.

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## DizzyIzzy

jburtner said:


> Hi Izzy, I just found the skull foto on the internet then used my phone and some foto apps to filter and color a little. Added text using avery’s label template website. I usually just print a few as gifts from a batch but leave most unlabeled for home use.
> 
> Cheers!
> -johann


Thanks Johann. I am afraid I am not as technology-advanced as you to us foto apps...filter...color, etc. Oh my! I will definately go to Avery's website. I guess I will have to stick with ordering my labels online. Thanks again


----------



## Boatboy24

jburtner said:


> Labeled up a couple bottles of the CV420 to hand out at work since the essential crew did such a great job knocking out the project. Blended and bottled close enough to 4/20 to make the handful of labels printed.
> 
> View attachment 60523
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Johann




Love it! Nice work!


----------



## Jal5

Starting 6 gallons of Chilean Cab Sauv today. Juice from CFP in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Denis whalen

I have 4 going right now
WE private reserve amarone
WE strawberry watermelon island mist
WE blood orange sangria
WE raspberry peach sangria

Quarantine is giving me a lot of free time.


----------



## jburtner

I started a couple vinegars this weekend. One from a red blend and another from a white blend - Added a sprig of rosemary and a couple sprigs of oregano form the garden to the white. All I did was add some vinegar mother into a mason jar topped with the wine. Cover with cheesecloth and set it in the back of the cabinet - well away from the winery lol.

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## GR!

FTC Wines said:


> Yesterday we bottled 5 cases of “Black Blue C” That’s a blend of 25% Blackberry, 25% Blueberry, and 50% Cabernet. It’s awesome! It’s 2 years old and spent one year in the barrel. Concentrates came from Home Winery Supply in Dundee Mi. Roy



Reference the blend, did you make a Blackberry wine, a Blueberry wine, and a Cab then blend them or did you blend them all in primary?


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Started a mango, have a Welch’s gallon going also to play around with flavorings.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

started a coffee dessert wine (used lavazza of course) and the WE blood orange sangria today.


----------



## TD Fermenting

Another new winemaker from the Pandemic.
WE Pinot Grigio (1 gallon) just bottled yesterday, pretty palatable for first try.
Followed kit directions except I racked it after only 10 days when Sp Grav was already down to 0.996.
Racked it twice because I needed some practice siphoning to avoid all the crystal settlement (is that still the lees, even if the yeast is gone?).

I bought two identical 1 gallon WE World Explorer Ca Cab Sauv kits with the intent of experimenting with second kit.
The first one was racked yesterday after a full two weeks in primary fermenter. Would love to hear comments about when to oak, the kit said with primary fermentation which I did.
Would be interested in thoughts about oaking in the glass carboy, post primary fermentation, when I do the second kit, any benefit from that? Any thoughts on whether to use the kit oak or get some other material?

Have a 6 gallon WE Lodi Zin kit with skins in transit, really looking forward to that, I love some Sonoma Zins!

Cheers


----------



## NoQuarter

Picked Blueberries all weekend. Been freezing about 3 lbs of blackberries every 3rd day or so. (big sweet thornless--primocane blackberries).
So started berry wine must last night. 12lb blackberries and 9 1/2 lbs blueberries. 8.lb cane syrup made last winter. Check S.G. tonight to see if any more sugar needed. my standard 5 gallon recipe for berry wine.
Figs getting close to ripe... grapes getting bigger and passionfruit falling from vines for the first time. Cant wait to try my hand at passionfruit wine.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

*I have the following fermenting as of 6/30/20*

Jalapeno/vegetable_ *(to use in Bloody Mary's)*_
Cherry
Strawberry
Rhubarb
Blood Orange Sangria
SP
DDDB
Banana/Pineapple
Spicy Banana/Pineapple
Maine Wild Blueberry
* From bottled organic juice the following:*
Pomegranate/Plum (Aldi)
Mango/Tangerine (Aldi)
Cherry Blend (Giant Eagle)
Pomegranate/Cranberry (Aldi)
 7 Super Fruits (Aldi)

Gee, I didn't realize just how "busy" I have been. My problem is, I haven't been able to drink any of them given the stage of fermentation.....Bummer..........Dizzy.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bottling day! It is July 1, so I guess I better get my "summer wine" into bottles, huh? Mrs. Sour_grapes has been growing impatient... 

This is a 2019 Viognier from juice from the Yakima Valley AVA in Washington, with an ABV of ~13.8%.

It came out good, but a bit astringent and bone dry, almost tart. I debated sweetening it a bit, and then I decided to go two ways with it. I bottled about half as is, and I did bench trials to determine a residual sugar level I was happy with for the other half. I started my trials with 2 g/L RS, but this had no discernible difference. I widened the scale to 0-20 g/L. I liked 10 best, and 5 about the same. I went halfway between, and put ~7.7 g/L along with the proper dose of fresh sorbate. (Just as a side note, this raised the SG from 0.990 to 0.992.)

I wound up with 14 bottles of dry wine, which I put into Bordeaux bottles (as it is evocative of Sauv. Blanc, even though it is Viognier). And I put the remaining off-dry wine into 16 Burgundy bottles (as it is more similar to a fat, Loire or Rhone Valley style). Now I will be able to tell the difference!


----------



## NoQuarter

Berries starting fermentation and smelling good. SG was a little to high, added 1/2 gallon of water before pitching yeast. All good. 
Picking figs very soon.


----------



## Rice_Guy

Picked the first raspberries tonight.
Cleaning the the freezer last week still I have 12 Kg of raspberry left. I see thawing them (emptying freezer for new crop) and trying a batch with a tannic crab apple. ,,, which gets that out of the freezer too.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

NoQuarter said:


> Picked Blueberries all weekend. Been freezing about 3 lbs of blackberries every 3rd day or so. (big sweet thornless--primocane blackberries).
> So started berry wine must last night. 12lb blackberries and 9 1/2 lbs blueberries. 8.lb cane syrup made last winter. Check S.G. tonight to see if any more sugar needed. my standard 5 gallon recipe for berry wine.
> Figs getting close to ripe... grapes getting bigger and passionfruit falling from vines for the first time. Cant wait to try my hand at passionfruit wine.


I am jealous of your access to all those wonderful fruits. Our local Amish strawberries didn't do well this year because of the frost, but I am looking forward to locally-grown freestone peaches next month. I will label the bottles *"Pandemic Peach"* LOL.........................Dizzy


----------



## NoQuarter

I spent years foraging in the woods for wild berries, plums, muscadines etc...
my grand-dad told me the best time to plant a fruit tree is 5 years ago....
The second best time was now.
I started buying berry bushes and little fruit tree saplings. I even grow sugarcane now.
If I could grow bottles and cork I would really be self sufficient.
Good idea on the name. I might have to go with "corona berry"


----------



## Yooper🍷

WE Merlot 2016, Sangiovese 2018, Nebbiola 2018, Valpola 2018, Nero D’ Avalo 2019, Rossi Ardente 2019, Pinot Grigio 2019, Cabernet Sauvignon 2019, Rosso Ardente (turned it into a port 2019, Brunello 2019, Amarone 2020, Pinot Noir 2020, Italian Zinfandel 2020


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Started a pineapple mandarin tonight. I hear horror stories about both so this shall be interesting! I make a pretty bangin’ mango so I think I’ll muddle through okay.


----------



## PhilDarby

I have been experimenting with a bit of a reverse engineered gin and tonic.

The yeast is a 48 hour yeast (uk 48 was the one I have used, but, it doesnt really matter which one you use).

The idea is to hit a decent abv so that some tonic water can be added when its done to bring the abv down to around 12.5 abv. from the approx 15 to 16 abv of the finished drink (allowing 20 to 25 % tonic water to be added) this is to make it a bit sparkling and make it feel a bit like a real g and t whilst drinking it, at the end.

So why g and t, well the way i figure it is that juniper berries are both anti viral and anti bacterial and tonic water contains quinine, which is also anti viral (and is used to treat malaria amongst other things) besides that i just fancied making something along those lines, because, i fancied drinking / making some.

Its basically a lock down / lock in, gin and tonic, kind of a drink.

I have basically winged this and made it up as i went along, but, it has turned out surprisingly well, up to now.

so, the first thing i sourced was some essential juniper oil (from ebay) I already had the yeast.

I kind of googled a little bit about gin, to figure out what might, or, might not go with it and decided on a pink colour despite the fact officinados prefer a clear gin (this was influenced at least in part due to finding some red dried hibiscus flowers locally at the super market, which, i have previously used in wine making) then proceeded to hunt for stuff locally to mix in the batch (mostly in small amounts) this isnt getting distilled and i kind of want a subtle or semi subtle complexed kind of flavour.

The basic recipe i have used goes like this my fermenting bucket holds 20 litres, into which I have added ;-

30 drops (about 1.5 mls of juniper essential oil) this might need tweaking later on ie more might need adding later on (sourced from ebay)

The rest of the stuff was winged (ie) guessed, based on personal hunch, after a bit of a google search and personal experience. The quantities are deliberately small as this is aimed at tasting a bit like a spirit and a mixer, not really like a wine as such.

I am aiming for a dry gin kind of flavour as well, in the final product.

Contents additional to juniper oil ;-

mixed orange skin (some sweet some bitter) and some pink grapefruit dried skin around 1/3 rd to 1/2 of a cup full by volume (total approx 1/3rd orange 2/3rd dried pink grapefruit), of mixed skins, with the white rind still left on (it seems to add tanins and a bit of bite). dried in the fridge over a few weeks and left over from eating them originally (the eco friendly option) some go a bit mouldy, so, they get binned, but, about half, dry fine doing this.

around 1/2 of a cup full of dried hibiscus flower (red, found locally at the local shops (cheaply)) estimated approx 30 grams by weight for the pinkish colour and slight peachy flavours

a large pinch of ground dried cinnamon (approx 1/3 rd of a teaspoon) found locally (for bite) commonly found in commercial gins

approx 1/3 rd of a teaspoon of dried mixed herbs containing thyme, marjoram, origano, parsley, sage and bazil (for a bit more complexity) I already had this in for cooking reasons, so, decided to add a bit.

a tiny pinch (just that ie between my fingers) of dried chilly powder found locally (for a bit of a bite in the after taste) weird i know but i have done this before and it gives a bit of kick to drinks (it has to be a tiny very subtle barely detectable amount)

a tiny pinch (just that ie between my fingers) of dried ginger powder found locally (which i already had in) for more complexity (needs to be barely percievable and not an obvious addition)

6 drops of dr oetker vanilla essence (which i already had at home) this is a very nice flavour and adds complexity (i use this in quite a lot of my home brews in tiny amounts)

4 x 2/3 teaspoons of porridge oats x 1 per 5 litres (for improved mouth feel)

approx 1/2 cup of breakfast cerial containing wheat (anything from wheetos to wheetabix, what ever you have close to hand, as long as it is mostly or totally wheat) (for the flavour (my own tweak i use this quite a lot) intended to be subtle, but, improves after taste in the mouth, giving a dry spirit kind of a flavour in the after taste

3/4 of a sliced yellow banana complete with the skin (for the amylaze and some mouth feel) it doesnt really add much in the way of flavour, but, the batch looked like it had a bit of a starch haze forming, so, I added some, as a precaution. possibly from the cerial`s if it was forming a haze

I think that covers the contents.

Method, add all the contents to the bucket.

5.1kg of sugar was added and dissolved in water up to the 17.5 liter mark on the bucket.

It was then treated with campden tablets and left for 36 hours (then stirred a bit to release the sulphates).

The yeast was then added, strictly speaking turbo yeast does not need the additional nutrients and stuff (which makes it ideal for this kind of experiment).

It got off to a flying start and is now on day 7, at 20 degrees celcius.

Although it is still vigerously bubbling in the airlock I moved onto the next phase last night and added tonic water and lemonade (barrs lemonade, because, it was what i had in) in the ratio of 800 mls tonic water to 200 mls lemonade and topped the bucket up to the 20 litre mark (ie) filled the bucket up.

It is still fermenting well and the preservatives in the tonic water and lemonade have not seemingly impaired the ferment, which was why i added them late on (just in case, it did).

Initial tasting using a small spoon seem to confirm it is going very well and there is not much sugar taste left despite actively bubbling, it does taste as i had hoped it would.

I estimate this will be around 15 to 16 abv when finally done and am hoping for a sly tasting session on tuesday to confirm if it is ok, or, not, i have a friend coming around for a second opinion tuesday and possibly some tweaking, but, judging by initial tasting by myself I am very happy the way this is going.

I think by tuesday it will be fairly much fermented, so, will just need to be left to clear up then, it is a very nice pink colour but obviousy still cloudy.

comments, while it was more active in fermenting the juniper oils where not as apparent in the flavour, it has reared its head more as the ferment has progressed and particularly after the addition of the tonic water and lemonade last night, it does in fact have a definate gin kind of flavour.

I may need to add more juniper oil later on to tweak the flavour, but, it definately has a gin kind of feel / taste about it.

As mentioned above it is meant to be drunk with some tonic water at around 15 to 25 % (25 % being the maximum, for around 12 abv, which, is close (by abv) to a 1/3 rd gin 2/3 rd tonic water mix, which would come out around 12.5 abv).

Thats my latest experimental drink, I have been making / messing around with.


----------



## PhilDarby

PhilDarby said:


> I have been experimenting with a bit of a reverse engineered gin and tonic.
> 
> The yeast is a 48 hour yeast (uk 48 was the one I have used, but, it doesnt really matter which one you use).
> 
> The idea is to hit a decent abv so that some tonic water can be added when its done to bring the abv down to around 12.5 abv. from the approx 15 to 16 abv of the finished drink (allowing 20 to 25 % tonic water to be added) this is to make it a bit sparkling and make it feel a bit like a real g and t whilst drinking it, at the end.
> 
> So why g and t, well the way i figure it is that juniper berries are both anti viral and anti bacterial and tonic water contains quinine, which is also anti viral (and is used to treat malaria amongst other things) besides that i just fancied making something along those lines, because, i fancied drinking / making some.
> 
> Its basically a lock down / lock in, gin and tonic, kind of a drink.
> 
> I have basically winged this and made it up as i went along, but, it has turned out surprisingly well, up to now.
> 
> so, the first thing i sourced was some essential juniper oil (from ebay) I already had the yeast.
> 
> I kind of googled a little bit about gin, to figure out what might, or, might not go with it and decided on a pink colour despite the fact officinados prefer a clear gin (this was influenced at least in part due to finding some red dried hibiscus flowers locally at the super market, which, i have previously used in wine making) then proceeded to hunt for stuff locally to mix in the batch (mostly in small amounts) this isnt getting distilled and i kind of want a subtle or semi subtle complexed kind of flavour.
> 
> The basic recipe i have used goes like this my fermenting bucket holds 20 litres, into which I have added ;-
> 
> 30 drops (about 1.5 mls of juniper essential oil) this might need tweaking later on ie more might need adding later on (sourced from ebay)
> 
> The rest of the stuff was winged (ie) guessed, based on personal hunch, after a bit of a google search and personal experience. The quantities are deliberately small as this is aimed at tasting a bit like a spirit and a mixer, not really like a wine as such.
> 
> I am aiming for a dry gin kind of flavour as well, in the final product.
> 
> Contents additional to juniper oil ;-
> 
> mixed orange skin (some sweet some bitter) and some pink grapefruit dried skin around 1/3 rd to 1/2 of a cup full by volume (total approx 1/3rd orange 2/3rd dried pink grapefruit), of mixed skins, with the white rind still left on (it seems to add tanins and a bit of bite). dried in the fridge over a few weeks and left over from eating them originally (the eco friendly option) some go a bit mouldy, so, they get binned, but, about half, dry fine doing this.
> 
> around 1/2 of a cup full of dried hibiscus flower (red, found locally at the local shops (cheaply)) estimated approx 30 grams by weight for the pinkish colour and slight peachy flavours
> 
> a large pinch of ground dried cinnamon (approx 1/3 rd of a teaspoon) found locally (for bite) commonly found in commercial gins
> 
> approx 1/3 rd of a teaspoon of dried mixed herbs containing thyme, marjoram, origano, parsley, sage and bazil (for a bit more complexity) I already had this in for cooking reasons, so, decided to add a bit.
> 
> a tiny pinch (just that ie between my fingers) of dried chilly powder found locally (for a bit of a bite in the after taste) weird i know but i have done this before and it gives a bit of kick to drinks (it has to be a tiny very subtle barely detectable amount)
> 
> a tiny pinch (just that ie between my fingers) of dried ginger powder found locally (which i already had in) for more complexity (needs to be barely percievable and not an obvious addition)
> 
> 6 drops of dr oetker vanilla essence (which i already had at home) this is a very nice flavour and adds complexity (i use this in quite a lot of my home brews in tiny amounts)
> 
> 4 x 2/3 teaspoons of porridge oats x 1 per 5 litres (for improved mouth feel)
> 
> approx 1/2 cup of breakfast cerial containing wheat (anything from wheetos to wheetabix, what ever you have close to hand, as long as it is mostly or totally wheat) (for the flavour (my own tweak i use this quite a lot) intended to be subtle, but, improves after taste in the mouth, giving a dry spirit kind of a flavour in the after taste
> 
> 3/4 of a sliced yellow banana complete with the skin (for the amylaze and some mouth feel) it doesnt really add much in the way of flavour, but, the batch looked like it had a bit of a starch haze forming, so, I added some, as a precaution. possibly from the cerial`s if it was forming a haze
> 
> I think that covers the contents.
> 
> Method, add all the contents to the bucket.
> 
> 5.1kg of sugar was added and dissolved in water up to the 17.5 liter mark on the bucket.
> 
> It was then treated with campden tablets and left for 36 hours (then stirred a bit to release the sulphates).
> 
> The yeast was then added, strictly speaking turbo yeast does not need the additional nutrients and stuff (which makes it ideal for this kind of experiment).
> 
> It got off to a flying start and is now on day 7, at 20 degrees celcius.
> 
> Although it is still vigerously bubbling in the airlock I moved onto the next phase last night and added tonic water and lemonade (barrs lemonade, because, it was what i had in) in the ratio of 800 mls tonic water to 200 mls lemonade and topped the bucket up to the 20 litre mark (ie) filled the bucket up.
> 
> It is still fermenting well and the preservatives in the tonic water and lemonade have not seemingly impaired the ferment, which was why i added them late on (just in case, it did).
> 
> Initial tasting using a small spoon seem to confirm it is going very well and there is not much sugar taste left despite actively bubbling, it does taste as i had hoped it would.
> 
> I estimate this will be around 15 to 16 abv when finally done and am hoping for a sly tasting session on tuesday to confirm if it is ok, or, not, i have a friend coming around for a second opinion tuesday and possibly some tweaking, but, judging by initial tasting by myself I am very happy the way this is going.
> 
> I think by tuesday it will be fairly much fermented, so, will just need to be left to clear up then, it is a very nice pink colour but obviousy still cloudy.
> 
> comments, while it was more active in fermenting the juniper oils where not as apparent in the flavour, it has reared its head more as the ferment has progressed and particularly after the addition of the tonic water and lemonade last night, it does in fact have a definate gin kind of flavour.
> 
> I may need to add more juniper oil later on to tweak the flavour, but, it definately has a gin kind of feel / taste about it.
> 
> As mentioned above it is meant to be drunk with some tonic water at around 15 to 25 % (25 % being the maximum, for around 12 abv, which, is close (by abv) to a 1/3 rd gin 2/3 rd tonic water mix, which would come out around 12.5 abv).
> 
> Thats my latest experimental drink, I have been making / messing around with.



Gin appears to be mostly about mixed botanicals, as long as the juniper berries are the most up front flavour, so, that is basically my intended route for final flavour tweaking.

Some of the stuff I have thrown in are well known in commercial gin and some i just winged (guessed).

It might need fine tweaking at the end, to get a nice flavour, but, as it stands there is no lack of flavour.

I am debating on a bit more pink grapefruit skins for one tweak.


----------



## wine newbee

NSwiner said:


> Ok I'll start this .I would love to know what everyone is making or have made .It amazes me what people make wine with from scratch .Also those of you making beer list those also since it's part of the site .



I'm sorta new (just began last year), so my list is short and maybe pedestrian --

mead, blueberry melamel (i.e., mead infused with blueberries), mixed-muscadine wine, Noble muscadine wine, and soon I begin ... paw paw wine.


----------



## winemaker81

Earlier this year I made and bottled a Pinot Noir kit for my niece. In progress are Winexpert Australian Cabernet Sauvignon and Australian Chardonnay. These are new WE kits, so we'll see how they turn out.

I purchased 16 lugs of West Coast USA grapes, which I fermented in 4 batches:

Merlot 1 with American fermentation oak
Merlot 2 with French fermentation oak
Zinfandel with American fermentation oak
Vinifera blend (Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Malbec, Petit Verdot) with French fermentation oak
According to what I read, the type of fermentation oak doesn't make any difference. However, the two Merlot are distinctly different. My original intent was a single field blend; however, post fermentation I changed my mind, so there are 2 field blends in separate barrels plus I reserved a small amount of the varietals for later comparison:

15 gallons free run wine: 67% Merlot, 33% Vinifera blend in 54 liter barrel
18 gallons pressed wine: 40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% Vinifera blend in 54 liter barrel
1+ gallon Merlot 1
1+ gallon Merlot 2
1+ gallon Zinfandel
1+ gallon Vinifera blend
6 gallons Sauvignon Blanc, which was an unplanned purchase -- someone backed out of a 50 gallon barrel buy so I snagged what was available.

If the above wasn't complicated enough, I made a second run wine from the reds, which is 50% Merlot, 25% Zinfandel, and 25% Vinifera blend.


----------



## winemaker81

wine newbee said:


> I'm sorta new (just began last year), so my list is short and maybe pedestrian


Pedestrian? If anything, your wine list is more interesting than most. My list is actually rather typical .... not that it honestly matters. If each of us is satisfied with our results? Hey! We're good!

Never had pawpaw wine, nor heard of anyone making it. I checked -- there are several large growers within 25 miles of me. I'm always looking for something new to try ....


----------



## bobofthenorth

I did the wine thing years ago and then life got in the way and I gave all my gear to an adult son. This spring I decided to start up again and haunted FB marketplace & Kijiji until I had more rigging than I thought I would ever use for a fraction of what I paid for stuff last time around. Today I bottled my first kit wine - a WinExpert Washington Classic Riesling. I've got a W.E. Stag Leap Merlot in a carboy on oak where it will likely stay for at least a year before I bottle it. I also did a 1st rack on some Dragon Blood this morning then cold crashed it in my porch where temps hit -15 last night and did a 2nd racking and degas late this afternoon. I put the fruit loose in the fermenter so I had a bit of a mess but its all good now. I've got a batch of hard cider that's still bubbling pretty aggressively and I'm getting a batch of Skeeter Piss started. My W.E. store is a 3 hour drive away from me or I'd have a couple more W.E. kits on the go too. 

We don't drink much white wine but that W.E. Riesling might change that. I'll definitely do more of those. We kept a boat on Vancouver Island for several years and while we were on the boat we got used to making wine at one of those places where you give them your credit card and then come back 6 months later to bottle your wine. The store we used made exclusively W.E. kits and we fell in love with the Stag Leap Merlot. We spent many a pleasant evening anchored getting potted on that wine. We've got a couple of Hobie Kayaks with the Mirage drives so I could go cruising around the anchorage with a glass of wine and have my hands free for drinking.


----------



## Glenn Marr

Right now Cran cherry wine, black cherry/ wild grape wine, and dragon's blood.


----------



## Bossbaby

5gal elderberry, 2gal BlackBerry/elderberry, 2gal mixed berry, 1 gal pumpkin, 2 gal peach, 5 gal w.e. cab sauv, 5 gal w.e. shiraz. looking at doing a w.e. white wine soon not sure which one yet.. if there is anything positive about Covid is it makes more time to play in the wine room..


----------



## winemaker81

@Bossbaby, what do you like in whites? I have a WE Australian Chardonnay in production, which is lightly oaked and should be satisfying to a range of tastes.

In 2018 I made a RJS Verdicchio, which was crisp and vibrant like a Vouvray as a young wine, but mellowed into a great complement for whitefish, seafood, and chicken. I'll make this one again. It's been drinkable since 6 months in the bottle, changes regularly, and never disappoints.


----------



## The green Dragon

First batcher here, I’m making a medium bodied red wine from ABC kits. I forget what verietel I think its a cabernet but ive been so consumed with the “making”process that ive forgotten. just did my first ever racking the other day going to let it age now and i will be starting another batch of something anything!
So excited to learn this side of wine.


----------



## Rembee

Presently making 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee, 1 gallon of apple cinnamon back sweetened with brown sugar and 2 gallons of what I call my musberry wine...5 lbs of noble muscadine's and 6 lbs of blueberries with 8ozs of black steeped tea, 40 freshly cracked peppercorns and 4oz of raisins.
I grow my own blueberries and muscadines.


----------



## winemaker81

Rembee said:


> 5 lbs of noble muscadine's and 6 lbs of blueberries with 8ozs of black steeped tea, 40 freshly cracked peppercorns and 4oz of raisins


I'm trying to guess what that tastes like -- the peppercorns was unexpected. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Rembee

winemaker81 said:


> I'm trying to guess what that tastes like -- the peppercorns was unexpected. It sounds interesting.


They give a slight bite as an after tone on the back of the tongue. The peppercorns actually pair very well with the acidity of the black tea and the some what of a plum taste from the raisins. Initial the aroma and fore ground taste is a blend of the muscadine/blueberries. Then the astringency of the black tea like a tannin taste, hints the sides of your mouth. 
You can also smell a hint of the peppercorns hidden in the back ground of a very pleasant aroma of the berries. 
I ever so lightly crack the peppercorns between 2 spoons as not to crush them to much. Then add them after the first racking and I will let them sit for at least a month.


----------



## mainshipfred

winemaker81 said:


> I'm trying to guess what that tastes like -- the peppercorns was unexpected. It sounds interesting.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Rembee

Over the years my wife and I have found that 20 peppercorns per gallon of must is just right for our taste. I only add them to my muscadine and blueberry wines. They are not over powering and add just enough of a bite and complexity that will make you think....hmmm what is that?
Originally being from the New Orleans area I love to experiment with different spices and come up with a twist to my wine recipes. It's part of the fun and experience of what we do is it not? Lol


----------



## Robert R

Getting back into winemaking after a few years hiatus. WineXpert Double Noir kit in the fermenter now and ready to rack to secondary, 5.25 gallons of frozen juice (2019 Gewurztraminer from Willamette Valley, Oregon) acquired from Wine Grapes Direct and pitched 3 days ago, and another WE kit (Nebbiolo) yet to start.
Past wines have mostly been Cellar Craft kits, plus 5 gallons each of Chardonnay and Cab Sauv juice from an Oklahoma winery. Also 6 gallons hard cider and 5 gallons mead. I generally ferment to dry, even the cider and mead. All have been good or better, except mead was merely drinkable. I now have beehives, so further mead experiments are forthcoming with next good harvest.


----------



## Meadini

I’ve got a strawberry/banana melomel in primary right now. In secondary I have several ciders, a blueberry/banana melomel, and peach hard iced tea. Next up will be my first kit-the double noir from we.


----------



## Tipsy

Well last year I made 4 cheap Pinot Noir kits, and 2 cheap Cab Sauv, plus a Chardenay so I would have something to drink now. I have some older fruit wines my husband make but my red selection was pretty much drank while my husband was sick. (He made all the wine). 

Then we started on some wines to age. I made an Argentia Coast Amarone, an RJS Primeur Super Tuscan, and 2 RJS Primeur Malbec last year as well

This year I have made a Pinot Noir, and Cab Sauv, an Amarone, a Zinfandel, all RJS Primeur. A Grenache Mourvedre Vineco passport and an RJS port style.

My daughter has made about the same amount. We will take a break until the fall now, but I have bought 4 kits so far to make in the fall, an RJS RQ Nero D’Avola, a Wine Xpert LE20 Nerello, an RJS RQ Cabernet and a VineCo Passport Barbera.

My wine Cellar is starting to look healthy once again.


----------



## Reign

A Merlot, Chardonnay wine kit.


----------



## Gene Kimmi

I have made peach, pear, plum, wild plum, apple, pineapple, pina coloda, sweet cherry (not sure what kind, a light colored cherry), wild cherry, sweet cherry/wild cherry mix, blackberry and strawberry. Most of these I back sweeten fairly sweet except for a few bottles for my son who likes his wine dryer.

Right now, I have going 3 gallons of the wild cherry/sweet cherry mix, 6 gallons of peach, 6 gallons of tart cherry, 6 gallons of dark sweet cherry, 3 gallons of concord grape, 5 gallons of an unknown grape, 2 gallons of elderberry and a gallon of blackberry.

I've also got some of the Zinfadel and Cab Sauv juice from Coloma Frozen to start yet.


----------



## Jal5

Your looking good. I really like those crates too.


----------



## Gigglyanya

Just finished a small batch of WildBerry. Was a test using store bought juice and the knowledge I've gained so far. Came out at 9%, still a little hazy in the bottle likely because I probably should have used more pectic enzyme then I put in. Silly me thinking store bought juice would clear easier then fruit crushed lol!

It worked up fast though so that was nice. 4 weeks total from time I pitched in the yeast to when it was ready to bottle. 1/4 inch of sediment in the gallon jug so it dropped out nicely. Was nervous about that because I usually use premeasured packages but they are for 5 gallon or higher batches. Had to use a different clairifier that I could customize for the 1 gallon batch.

Picture of Gallon jug was when I racked and stabilized. Bottles today. 10 days clearing. I could probably have racked and let sit longer but it's for personal consumption so not super concerned about it not fully clearing. The 4 bottles likely won't last long. Maybe when I make a full carboy size and use my usual clairifier it will clear better.


----------



## LoneGunman

Just getting back into this after several years. 
Primary: 1 gal blueberry wine
1 gal blueberry melomel
Secondary: 1 gal blueberry wine
1 gal blueberry melomel
Bulk: 5 gal sack mead
1 gal maple wine
1 gal maple mead

Planning: blueberry-apple wine, blueberry-maple (maybe), cyser, apple, pumpkin, pumpkin mead


----------



## RevA

I bottled Carrot wine (Jack Kellers recipe Carrot Whiskey) and I started a batch of lime wine (basically Skeeter Pee but lime juice instead of lemon juice)..


----------



## Hetronnn

http://www.marylandwine.com/mwa/startup/staff monitoring/index.shtml 

Maryland is a good climate for grapes


----------



## Juniper Hill

I'm making small batches of each of these this year. All from local growers.
Frontenac Gris
Chardonnay
L'Acadie Blanc
Riesling
New York Muscat
Petite Pearl


----------



## JustJoe

making my first batch from all Marquette grapes. Haven't tasted it yet, just finished primary fermentation but it looks great.


----------



## Nebbiolo020

I’m updating what I’ve made this year due to adding more, 
I have made 25 gallons of varietal sangiovese
I have made 40 gallons of varietal Syrah 
I have made 30 gallons of Cab Franc heavy Bordeaux style blend with Merlot,Malbec and Carmenere.
I just started doing a batch of Zinfandel yesterday from a historic local vineyard vines are about 30 years old.
I feel like this year was a blockbuster year in regards to the vineyards and quality of fruit I was able to obtain. I’m producing the best wines I have ever made mostly due to the fact that I have been able to obtain such good grapes.


----------



## Glidewaves

This fall:
6 gallons of Soave Classico juice from Italy
6 gallons of Verdicchio juice from Italy 
6 gallons of Valpolicella juice from Italy 
15 gallons of yet unblended Mourvedre,Grenach & Syrah from Amador grapes. Trying to copy Ch. Beaucastel 
5 gallons of Primitivo from CA grapes
5 gallons of Petit Sirah from CA grapes


----------



## Tigre Cieca di Bocco

This fall I made 6 gallons Chardonnay, 6 gallons Sauvignon Blanc, and 6 gallon field blend "Vinho Verde" with malvasia bianca, Chardonnay, and Sauvignon Blanc all from CA.

For the spring I plan on making just Chilean Malbec, but am going to purchase some lugs of grapes to add to the standard juice buckets I typically use. Have not decided how much actual grapes I will add, but will probably crush and freeze some of the must for future juice additives.


----------



## KrisB

This fall, my first two wines from juice buckets, both Italian. 
- 6g Pinot Grigio with D47 yeast, and back-sweetened to bring it just off dry
- 6g Barbera with 71B yeast, and French oaked (medium toast)

I'm a novice, and was at first confused by off-gassing that continued during settling, but the kind folks from this forum talked me through it. So far, so good!


----------



## RevA

I have 5 gallons of skeeter pee in primary. 1 gallon of dandelion wine that needs to be bottled. 1 gallon of onion blossom traditional that I really have to figure out how to clear. 1 gallon of jam wine in secondary. 2 gallons of mixed berry melomel. And two empty fermenter that are screaming in neglect...


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Primary - Mango (from frozen)
Secondary - passion Fruit from fresh

my first 2


----------



## Jovimaple

Current sitch:
6 gallons Skeeter Pee in primary
6 gallons Apres Chocolate Raspberry dessert wine (double batch) nearing bottling time
3 gallon RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine nearing bottling time
6 gallons FWK Blackberry nearing bottling time
6 gallons FWK Strawberry nearing bottling time
6 gallons FWK Barbera ready for bottling
2 gallons tomato ready for bottling

On the horizon:
Frozen raspberries for 6ish gallon batch
Frozen peaches for 6ish gallon batch
Pineapple juice for 6ish gallon batch, to be backsweetened with pina colada mix
Orchard Breezin' watermelon 6 gallon kit
Orchard Breezin' peach 6 gallon kit
Probably more tomato this summer/fall - so far, I am liking what I did last year so I want to make more
Possibly more FWK


----------



## Ohio Bob

10g Carmenere
5g Barolo
5g Cab
5g Syrah
6g Grenache-Syrah-Mourvèdre (WE kit)
3g Blackberry port (wild)

Unless noted, everything is from purchased buckets of juice.


----------



## CortneyD

Currently:
Raisin/Plum Christmas Sherry (1 ga) ready for bottling in 3 months
Serviceberry (Juneberry) (1 ga) ready for bottling next month
Rose Hip (1 ga) just into carboy
Rhubarb (1 ga test batch with increased fruit) just started
Black Raspberry (5 ga) starting today!


----------



## winemaker81

My son & I bottled our 2020 Meritage (66.7% Merlot, 33.3% Vinifera Blend) and 2020 Meritage Plus (40% Merlot, 40% Zinfandel, 20% Vinifera Blend), which have been in barrel a year. Filled the barrels with FWK Super Tuscan and blend of FWK Syrah, Petite Sirah, & Merlot. I have a FWK Chardonnay and he has a FWK Riesling in carboys.

The "Vinifera Blend" is 1 lug each Cabernet Franc, Cabernet Sauvignon, Malbec, and Petit Verdot.


----------



## She’sgonnakillme

Jovimaple said:


> Current sitch:
> 6 gallons Skeeter Pee in primary
> 6 gallons Apres Chocolate Raspberry dessert wine (double batch) nearing bottling time
> 3 gallon RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine nearing bottling time
> 6 gallons FWK Blackberry nearing bottling time
> 6 gallons FWK Strawberry nearing bottling time
> 6 gallons FWK Barbera ready for bottling
> 2 gallons tomato ready for bottling
> 
> On the horizon:
> Frozen raspberries for 6ish gallon batch
> Frozen peaches for 6ish gallon batch
> Pineapple juice for 6ish gallon batch, to be backsweetened with pina colada mix
> Orchard Breezin' watermelon 6 gallon kit
> Orchard Breezin' peach 6 gallon kit
> Probably more tomato this summer/fall - so far, I am liking what I did last year so I want to make more
> Possibly more FWK



Pineapple back sweetened with coconut? That sound good, have you done it before?


----------



## Jovimaple

She’sgonnakillme said:


> Pineapple back sweetened with coconut? That sound good, have you done it before?


Nope, it's going to be an experiment! I don't have high hopes for it being clear, though. I suspect the pina colada mix is going to stay cloudy, but I am hoping to get a good, fun wine that's great chilled in the summer.


----------



## hounddawg

strawberry,, apple,, blackberry,, pare,, skeeter pee port,, pineapple,, tart cherry,, sweet cherry,, apple/pare/crabapple,, elderberry,, elderberry/blackberry,, banana,, blackberry melomel mead,, straight mead,, black raspberry,, blueberry,, dragon blood,, spiced apple,, 
Dawg


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Primary - Mango (from frozen)
> Secondary - passion Fruit from fresh
> 
> my first 2


Editing :

passion fruit and now mango in secondary.
i know these will have to go for a while so up next in primary will be dragons blood 
I’ve got some frozen lime and lemon juice from my trees to use and next trip to Costco gonna pickup some frozen 3 berry.

What do you think ! Should I use lemon or lime ?


----------



## RevA

Started 2 gallons Viking blod


----------



## hounddawg

RevA said:


> Started 2 gallons Viking blod


that your name for it or is that from long ag0.. i asked because for several years on top of my wines i made everything from old that i could, most was not much, or so i thought, back then i had made a melomel mead, worst of the lot, last year i went to get a case of empty bottles, turned out it was a wild blackberry melomel, and not bad at all, which taught me that when i play around put back 6 bottles, then drink 1 a year, till that 6 year old. i was sick, i have half a case left, it is close to ten years now, and i drink it alone, 
Dawg


----------



## RevA

hounddawg said:


> that your name for it or is that from long ag0.. i asked because for several years on top of my wines i made everything from old that i could, most was not much, or so i thought, back then i had made a melomel mead, worst of the lot, last year i went to get a case of empty bottles, turned out it was a wild blackberry melomel, and not bad at all, which taught me that when i play around put back 6 bottles, then drink 1 a year, till that 6 year old. i was sick, i have half a case left, it is close to ten years now, and i drink it alone,
> Dawg


My name for cherry hibiscus mead.
The recipe is based on one in a very old book.

Not a bad plan to keep a few for a few years. I have to get back into the habit of making enough to save for later


----------



## winemaker81

RevA said:


> Not a bad plan to keep a few for a few years. I have to get back into the habit of making enough to save for later


Each batch, put 3 to 6 bottles away and force yourself to leave it alone. Out of sight, out of mind ...


----------



## Raptor99

@RevA Viking Blood is on my to-do list! Here is a good article on Viking Blod (w/ hibiscus), which originated around 1700 vs. Viking Blood cherry melomel, which goes back to the 1300's. Hibiscus grows in warm climates, and the Vikings did not have this plant. Viking Blood What's the Big Deal?

I am also researching other recipes, including various metheglins (herb meads) made with the herbs that the Vikings used.


----------



## hounddawg

Raptor99 said:


> @RevA Viking Blood is on my to-do list! Here is a good article on Viking Blod (w/ hibiscus), which originated around 1700 vs. Viking Blood cherry melomel, which goes back to the 1300's. Hibiscus grows in warm climates, and the Vikings did not have this plant. Viking Blood What's the Big Deal?
> 
> I am also researching other recipes, including various metheglins (herb meads) made with the herbs that the Vikings used.


i cant answer for others, but to me the big deal, is to know what people from way back drank, mead of old 1300hds drank gerr crap to me, red wine tended to be the same, grain,, fruits,, berries could be kept a short time before it was ruined, but some people beyond their days figured out how not only how to save their crops, but a way to make it much more valuable the movies made it all desirable, all tasty, the truth is, certain liquors
took centuries to prefect, the main reason them old drinks would keep was high ABV and high tannings, taste was not a factor at first, longevity and tradability, the metheglins tended to be medicinal, you can look at it like this a western has saloon girls nope saloons were all men, brothels were where you went for a woman,, but the drinks and women don't play well in movies, no offence to anyone, , 
Dawg


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Mango was splash racked a few days ago and is now clearing up nicely. I think another month and it can go in bottles.

2 gals Loquat wine now has been in primary for 7 days. It’s working slowly. Another week might be required.

my next batch I‘m now thinking strawberry mango. I went a little light on the mango I have in secondary now, although it tastes delicious. So I plan on going a little heavier on the frozen mango (I’ve got plenty in the freezer) and was thinking of adding a package of frozen strawberries for a little color and taste.


----------



## vinny

There's too many fun threads on this forum. 

In primary;

WE Classic Diablo Rojo 
WE Classic Merlot

In secondary

Raspberry - Frozen garden berries- The one that started it all
White grape- Welch's
Triple berry- frozen berries
VineCo Signature Pinot Gris
WE Reserve Shiraz

Bottled 

Skeeter Pee
Dragon's Blood
Malt Hard Lemonade.

I'm excited to see what month 3 of winemaking is going to bring.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> There's too many fun threads on this forum.
> 
> I'm excited to see what month 3 of winemaking is going to bring.


have you seen the Kielbasa thread ?






Busy Saturday


Made about 20 #'s of gyulai kielbasa yesterday. Smoker today. Seems like I always "accidentally" double the garlic and paprika. Hey, what are those things behind the kielbasa?




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> have you seen the Kielbasa thread ?



I just found the What's For Dinner thread and that one got me all excited. My brother and I send dinner pics back and forth to share ideas and recipes. I just put half a bison in the freezer and was looking up sausage recipes this afternoon. I am sure I will be all over that thread too. 

I am starting to wonder how I am going to do all the things this site is inspiring, find time to post about it, and fit in day to day things like life and bills and such...


----------



## ChuckD

vinny said:


> Malt Hard Lemonade


Hey Vinny, did your hard malt lemonade clear or did it stay kinda cloudy like Mike’s? Mine is a few weeks post-ferment and it’s still cloudy. I was wondering if it stays that way.


----------



## ChuckD

vinny said:


> I am starting to wonder how I am going to do all the things this site is inspiring, find time to post about it, and fit in day to day things like life and bills and such...


I could retire today and never finish my list… @!&[email protected] day job


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> Hey Vinny, did your hard malt lemonade clear or did it stay kinda cloudy like Mike’s? Mine is a few weeks post-ferment and it’s still cloudy. I was wondering if it stays that way.



Stayed cloudy. I tried to force it with sparkloid because directions said it would clear in primary if left. The yeast falls out of suspension, but it's not clear by any comparison to wine. When you backsweeten and add more lemonade it gets thicker, but I had some tonight and was more like beer than anything else. Not clear not cloudy.


----------



## Kivanc

I am making 2.11 gallons of coffee wine with 18% tolerant yeast. It’s in secondary now. Approximately in a week the fermentation will finish. I’ve started to ferment it on the first day of May.

I have made cherry, orange, cinnamon tea, apricot, red grape wine.


----------



## Nebbiolo020

Kivanc said:


> I am making 2.11 gallons of coffee wine with 18% tolerant yeast. It’s in secondary now. Approximately in a week the fermentation will finish. I’ve started to ferment it on the first day of May.
> 
> I have made cherry, orange, cinnamon tea, apricot, red grape wine.


Okay coffee wine sounds nasty just saying, I wouldn’t drink it.


----------



## ChuckD

Nebbiolo020 said:


> Okay coffee wine sounds nasty just saying, I wouldn’t drink it.


Never say never!
I have thought that of many wines… beet, dandelion . But both can be excellent.


----------



## Cosyden

In primary:
- Dried Bilberry first run
- spruce tip

In secondary
- Gooseberry
- Rhubarb
- Mixed Berry (black currant, blackberry, raspberry, strawberry and cherry - frozen 4 berry medley with a bag of cherries chucked in)
- Beech leaf

Non in bottles as I’ve only been at this 5 weeks.


----------



## Nebbiolo020

ChuckD said:


> Never say never!
> I have thought that of many wines… beet, dandelion . But both can be excellent.


People ask on Reddit all the time about making wine from bizzare stuff I’ve seen people ferment soda, make wine with weed and all kinds of just wacky stuff. It surprises me what people try.


----------



## winemaker81

We bottled, racked, and topped barrels yesterday -- my son asked me what I had in production. It's a bigger list than I realized:

6 gallons Sauvignon Blanc
6 gallons Pinot Noir
3 gallons Chocolate Raspberry Port
6.6 gallons Elderberry
18 gallons Super Tuscan
18 gallons Rhone Blend


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> We bottled, racked, and topped barrels yesterday -- my son asked me what I had in production. It's a bigger list than I realized:
> 
> 6 gallons Sauvignon Blanc
> 6 gallons Pinot Noir
> 3 gallons Chocolate Raspberry Port
> 6.6 gallons Elderberry
> 18 gallons Super Tuscan
> 18 gallons Rhone Blend


Are the Super Tuscan and Rhone your batches that are in barrels and the others carboys?


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Are the Super Tuscan and Rhone your batches that are in barrels and the others carboys?


Yes, both barrels are triple FWK Forte kits.

The SB and Pinot Noir are FWK Tavola kits, the Chocolate Raspberry Port is a Global Vintners Apres kit, and the Elderberry is Vintners Best concentrate.


----------



## Mekpdue

winemaker81 said:


> 3 gallons Chocolate Raspberry Port



Bryan, this morning I put the Apres Choc/Rasp Port into fermentation for the Holidays. I am curious, will you bottle your 3 gallons into 750ml bottles or use 375ml bottles. I like the idea of bottling into the 375ml bottles due to the high alcohol and 'heaviness' of the wine, but I don't like the idea of going out and buying them. Any experience with using full bottles with this blend?

BTW, impressive production run!


----------



## winemaker81

Mekpdue said:


> I like the idea of bottling into the 375ml bottles due to the high alcohol and 'heaviness' of the wine


I bottle ports/dessert wines and liqueurs (e.g., limoncello) is 375 bottles. Part of that is high ABV, part of it is that it extends the batch when you have 30 bottles (regardless of size) instead of 15.

Many moons ago a winery that I (young & single) frequented had cases of expended 375's in the barn -- I picked up 6 cases. Since then I rabidly save all 375's, and got a case from @mainshipfred a while back when he got a bunch of freebies that he passed along to others. My stock builds up, then I bottle dessert wine and/or liqueurs, and it drops back to zero. I suggest springing for a case, then rabidly seeking & hoarding them.

If you do winery tours, ask for empties. Some wineries are very happy to give empties away, others not so much.

Regarding my production, while I'm primarily a dry red drinker, my interests are varied, and I don't want to drink the same wine every day. I like having a couple of whites on hand, and make a mix of quick drinking and longer aging reds. I'm thinking I'll do a Country wine every year for additional variety -- I started Elderberry as my d-in-l and her mom liked my last one so much. I call it "in-laws relationship building and maintenance".  

I plan out my barrel aged reds in advance (although plans often shift at the last moment), but tend to wing everything else, e.g., LabelPeelers had a 10% off sale so I purchased the Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## Mekpdue

winemaker81 said:


> I bottle ports/dessert wines and liqueurs (e.g., limoncello) is 375 bottles


Thanks for the response, Bryan. 375's it is. It surprises me when you 'know' you should be doing something, but try to talk yourself out of it and into doing something else, and then someone suggests the first way of doing it is best and that light clicks on. "Why was I debating?" As I have a few months until bottling, I'll be on the lookout for 375ml's.

Getting wine bottles from a winery is a great idea. What wine bottles I do need (after saving and scavenging) I buy from my local winery, as they are less expensive than my LHBS and are punted. In addition, it helps them buy a larger quantity when needed and saves them money on shipping. 

As the saying goes, "variety is the spice of life" and having a nice selection of 'varietals' (ha couldn't resist that) sure makes the days go by better.


----------



## winemaker81

Mekpdue said:


> It surprises me when you 'know' you should be doing something, but try to talk yourself out of it and into doing something else, and then someone suggests the first way of doing it is best and that light clicks on. "Why was I debating?"


This is why good leaders have diverse advisors.  

I've had wineries refuse to give empties away, for reasons unknown. At least one state requires empties to be destroyed, and some wineries have switched to screwcaps. Fortunately, the winery closest to me loves to give away bottles. they are puntless, but I have many cases of identical bottles (color varies, 2 shades of green + blue), but I can live with that.

Looking at my LHBS and common online ones, I see the price of 375's is high. Good luck finding them at a reasonable price!


----------



## vezePilot

I have 6 gallons of Vintner's Best Watermelon Fruit siphoned to a Carboy and with Sorbate, K-meta and Kieselsol stirred in ... smells really great.
And 6 gallons of WinExpert Reserve Pinot Noir in primary. 
Today I'll be preparing everything to start a 5 gallon batch of Light Ale (Briess Golden Light CBW), as well.


----------



## Jusatele

I have 3 gallons for blueberry/white grape going
3 gallons of skeeter pee to be bottled Saturday
3 gallons of Zinfandel aging nicely
and am thinking of doing a pineapple wine next week as I will have a carboy empty after the skeeter pee is bottled


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

1/2 of my dragon pee is now in bottles. Waiting for corks to bottle the rest


----------



## vezePilot

Got the Ale started. I had the last of a 33 lb growler of the Briess Golden Light malt extract sitting around for several months.
I needed to try to use all of it, if possible. My ale is usually about 4-1/2 % alcohol.
I used to say that if I want something stronger, I just drink The Glen Livet. (Now I just drink wine).

From experience I have found that the ABV can be calculated as (pounds of fermentables minus two) ... my 6-1/2 lbs Malt recipe results in 4.5 ABV.
The growler had about 9 lbs of malt in it. So this will be the strongest beer I've ever made, probably 7 % ABV. Oh well ... clumsy me. 

In the pic, from front to back:
Five gallons Light Ale, Six gallons Watermelon Fruit, and Six gallons Pinot Noir.



edit: almost forgot ... I also increased the Hops for that beer. With about 50% increase in Malt, I figure a 50% increase in hops is appropriate. So I used 2 oz Centennial and 1 oz Cascade for Bittering, and then 2 oz Citra and 1 oz Cascade for Aroma. That oughta do it.

and even more: these containers are all sitting on, or above, Electric Germination Heater Mats. These are 17 watt, 120VAC heaters which keep items on them at temps about 20 degrees above ambient. I use them for beer making, wine making and bread making.


----------



## vezePilot

The Watermelon fruit wine came out great. Could be a little sweeter, I'll be sure to use the entire container of Conditioner/Sweetener next time.

Bottled the Ale today, total of 51 twelve-oz bottles (repurposed Moosehead & Dos Equis green bottles). This is the darkest beer I've ever made. It smells really great. Got a little busy with other things, beer was in the fermenter a whole three weeks. Ale batch Number 69, IIRC ... since 2012.


----------



## vinny

vezePilot said:


> The Watermelon fruit wine came out great. Could be a little sweeter, I'll be sure to use the entire container of Conditioner/Sweetener next time.
> 
> Bottled the Ale today, total of 51 twelve-oz bottles (repurposed Moosehead & Dos Equis green bottles). This is the darkest beer I've ever made. It smells really great. Got a little busy with other things, beer was in the fermenter a whole three weeks. Ale batch Number 69, IIRC ... since 2012.


I'm curious if you have ever made kit beer and what you thought. I was looking at the kits last time I was in the local shop. I can't get the types of beer I like locally. I am more of a single strong beer than one who will sit down to to 6. 

And I like to cook with a hearty ale as well.

It has been some years since I have come across anything like this, but I remember enjoying this one. 9% ABV

I have made you brew beers in the past but I was not involved in the process. The store did it all and it was not very good, so any input is appreciated.


----------



## vezePilot

My records indicate that in September and early October, 2012, I started with *Brewer's Best* _American Cream Ale_ kits. By the end of October I had worked up my own recipe.

The kits used some Liquid Malt, but also dry Pilsen and Corn Sugar as the fermentables. And Willamette hops for both Bittering and Aroma. I don't recall how that tasted, but in my first Batch of my own recipe, I used only Liquid Malt Extract, and Brewer's Gold and Cascade hops. After that, I used primarily Cascade hops and Briess liquid malt for more than Sixty Five batches of beer over ten years.

I tried a dozen other hops strains, but always came back to Cascade. When they developed Citra hops, I added the use of that. I also tried Briess Sparkling Amber CBW. Also Nottingham, Coopers and Safbrew T-58 yeast strains ... didn't like those at all.

The taste of my recipe is very distinctive. This was not intentional, due to ignorance. It simply happened.
I have not found any other beer that is at all like it. It is very enjoyable and easy drinking.

Briess Golden Light Concentrated Brewer's Wort (CBW liquid malt)
Cascade hops
US-05 Yeast

Over and over, for years. I have enough hobbies.

edit: In my rather biased and I reckon not so humble opinion, Beer should be Simple. For probably at least 3,000 years it has been simple (Beer was produced in Egypt during the building of the pyramids). The simplicity of my recipe is almost certainly why it has a distinctive taste. And because I believe this is how beer is supposed to taste, I named mine ...

"Standard Reference."


----------



## vinny

vezePilot said:


> My records indicate that in September and early October, 2012, I started with *Brewer's Best* _American Cream Ale_ kits. By the end of October I had worked up my own recipe.
> 
> The kits used some Liquid Malt, but also dry Pilsen and Corn Sugar as the fermentables. And Willamette hops for both Bittering and Aroma. I don't recall how that tasted, but in my first Batch of my own recipe, I used only Liquid Malt Extract, and Brewer's Gold and Cascade hops. After that, I used primarily Cascade hops and Briess liquid malt for more than Sixty Five batches of beer over ten years.
> 
> I tried a dozen other hops strains, but always came back to Cascade. When they developed Citra hops, I added the use of that. I also tried Briess Sparkling Amber CBW. Also Nottingham, Coopers and Safbrew T-58 yeast strains ... didn't like those at all.
> 
> The taste of my recipe is very distinctive. This was not intentional, due to ignorance. It simply happened.
> I have not found any other beer that is at all like it. It is very enjoyable and easy drinking.
> 
> Briess Golden Light Concentrated Brewer's Wort (CBW liquid malt)
> Cascade hops
> US-05 Yeast
> 
> Over and over, for years. I have enough hobbies.
> 
> edit: In my rather biased and I reckon not so humble opinion, Beer should be Simple. For probably at least 3,000 years it has been simple (Beer was produced in Egypt during the building of the pyramids). The simplicity of my recipe is almost certainly why it has a distinctive taste. And because I believe this is how beer is supposed to taste, I named mine ...
> 
> "Standard Reference."


Thanks for the reply. I am not ready to get into anything from scratch. I have a ton going on with wine and all my other hobbies keep me limited on space and in abundance of "stuff". There is always something to move out to fit in the new. I might try a kit to get the hook set and go from there.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I'm curious if you have ever made kit beer and what you thought.


I've never made beer from grain, only syrups. I've had a lot of both styles and I can't drink a beer and tell you how it's made.

The big advantage of syrup beers is simplicity. Boil water, add syrup and maybe small amounts of specialty grains, and add hops are different points during the boil. Dilute according to the recipe, add yeast, and ferment. Other than needing a really large pot and a crown capper, the equipment you have for wine is sufficient. The lack of variety of syrups is a drawback.

Grain beers give you the ability to really fine tune a recipe, adding varying amounts of very wide variety of grains. The drawback is the process is a lot more involved and special equipment is needed.

I don't drink a lot of beer, so I haven't gone into grain. I suggest you try making syrup beer first, and if you find you want to fine tune and delve into the detail, expand into grains.

I find recipes on the net and purchase the syrup and hops that match. Avoid "sugar beers", where sugar replaces malt as part of the fermentables. Full malt beers are far better.


----------



## winemaker81

The wines I have in progress:

2022 Strawberry (FWK)
2022 Blackberry (FWK)
2022 Sauvignon Blanc (FWK)
2022 Pinot Noir (FWK)
2022 Chocolate Raspberry Port (Global Vintners kit)
2022 Elderberry (Vintners Best concentrate)
2021 Super Tuscan (FWK triple kit in barrel)
2021 Rhone Blend (FWK triple kit in barrel)

Currently everything is kits, but this fall I should be purchasing west coast Vinifera, and if all goes well, VA French-American hybrids.


----------



## vinny

Is there anything you don't know about? 

I like to do things the involved way. I have ingredients and supplies galore. The juice method sounds like a good option because I won't need to expand on equipment or stock up on ingredients (because I will!).

Is this a standard beer kit you are referring to, or you make your own 'kit'? Sounds like making a wine kit plus heat?

I think I saw some canned beer supplies, as well as the kits and grains at the local supply shop.


----------



## vinny

I'm here, I might as well expand the list..


vinny said:


> In primary;
> 
> WE Classic Diablo Rojo
> WE Classic Merlot
> 
> In secondary
> 
> Raspberry - Frozen garden berries- The one that started it all
> White grape- Welch's
> Triple berry- frozen berries
> VineCo Signature Pinot Gris
> WE Reserve Shiraz
> 
> Bottled
> 
> Skeeter Pee
> Dragon's Blood
> Malt Hard Lemonade.


In Primary:

Juiced carrot wine
Steeped carrot wine
Dandelion

Secondary:

Dandelion
Carrot- Made similar to Dragon's Blood with juiced carrots and steeped pulp.
Vineco Grillo Pinot Grigio
Vineco California Mystic
3 gallon Dragons Blood
Raspberry - Frozen garden berries- The one that started it all
White grape- Welch's
Triple berry- frozen berries
VineCo Signature Pinot Gris
3 Gallon- WE Reserve Shiraz

Bottled:
3 gallon WE Shiraz- Very pleased!

Completed:

Skeeter Pee
Dragon's Blood
Malt Hard Lemonade.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Is there anything you don't know about?


Me? I know a little bit about a lot of things, and am good at a few. OTOH, I suck at brain surgery. Wood glue does NOT work, post-op. Use Liquid Nails or Gorilla Glue. Don't ask how I know this.  



vinny said:


> Is this a standard beer kit you are referring to, or you make your own 'kit'? Sounds like making a wine kit plus heat?


Yeah -- wine kit + heat is a good description.

Beer is made by boiling malted barley (and maybe other stuff), then letting the starch convert to sugar. Doing the long process allows you to choose grains and get a specific result.

"Syrup" is made by vendors executing the above process with barley, and concentrating the result into a syrup. You need to dilute (like a wine kit) ands boil (yeah, heat!), and maybe add hops. Some syrups already container hops.

Beer kits vary a lot -- some are cans of malt syrup + hops -- boil with water, cool, add yeast. My LHBS sells kits that are a pre-packaged recipe -- different syrups + maybe dried malt, specialty grain, hops, and yeast. You're trusting their recipe, which if your LHBS is any good, is fine. It's following a recipe where you are provided with all ingredients.

My recommendation -- make a syrup beer first. If you like the result, go more gonzo. Research first so you understand the process, then have fun!


----------



## vezePilot

winemaker81 said:


> I find recipes on the net and purchase the syrup and hops that match. Avoid "sugar beers", where sugar replaces malt as part of the fermentables. Full malt beers are far better.


Yes, avoid using sugar, such as Corn Sugar, as a fermentable. That's not beer, seems to me.

I found a site once, which listed recipes that users had uploaded.
There were something like twenty beer recipes per displayed page ... and 4,500+ pages. Yikes!


----------



## Kivanc

My coffee wine finished at 1.020 which it had a 1.130 of O.S.G. It turned out great: You can feel the sweet intense taste of the coffee.


----------



## my wine

My next is a MV Cab Franc. I ordered it from Northern Brewers with a 20% off promotion for Fathers Day. (Only a few days left on that deal if you're interested.) I should have it by next Thursday. It's a 10 liter kit so I consider it one notch above a cheap kit. But I still plan on tweaking it a little. I have a bag of FWK grape skins used once already so it will go in for a 2nd run. Oak chips before and after. I was also considering a cup of raisins or blackberries. Anyone have experience with cab franc or suggestions on tweaks? Or should I just let it go with the grape skins and oak only? Thanks!


----------



## Dkrmwiz

I'm starting 5 gallons of peach blackberry wine next week. I picked the 4 lbs of blackberries at a local blackberry farm on Tuesday and got them frozen and bagged. The peaches arrive next Wednesday, I bought the 25 lb box, but after pitting, it will be less than that. For primary, I split the batch between 2 LG buckets it's easier to handle. When it's time for the carboy, it gets blended. I also have a line on some fresh mulberries, so I'm going to try making a gallon of that, and later towards winter, the wild persimmon will be ready and I'll make at least a gallon or 2 of that. I've never made kit wine.


----------



## Kivanc

I have just started to ferment my 1,32 gallons of cherry must at 1.120 S.G. with one lemon juice yesterday.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Frankenwine !
I used the leftover lees from my mango / passion fruit / Banana ferment and added some frozen fresh pineapple some fresh mango, a little more sugar to get a sweeter 1 gal batch going for my daughter. It originally tasted like pineapple but now it’s actually quite strong. The starting SG was around 1.09 something andit was down to 0.982 When I racked. Lost its sweetness though, so I topped off with some pineapple juice from a can of pineapple chunks and some Kit peach wine an acquaintance made. I tested the SG on the peach wine and it was 1.022. Not sure if he super backsweetened this or bottled before it was done. Hoping it will give it a little flavor.
this thing has a little of everything in there so far.

it’s kind of interesting. I think this might finish before the mother batch i started it from 2 weeks earlier. It is starting to clear nicely


----------



## Kivanc

Coffee wine: totally coffee (Tchibo) and wine (14% ABV).


----------



## Jovimaple

Jovimaple said:


> Current sitch:
> 6 gallons Skeeter Pee in primary
> 6 gallons Apres Chocolate Raspberry dessert wine (double batch) nearing bottling time
> 3 gallon RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine nearing bottling time
> 6 gallons FWK Blackberry nearing bottling time
> 6 gallons FWK Strawberry nearing bottling time
> 6 gallons FWK Barbera ready for bottling
> 2 gallons tomato ready for bottling
> 
> On the horizon:
> Frozen raspberries for 6ish gallon batch
> Frozen peaches for 6ish gallon batch
> Pineapple juice for 6ish gallon batch, to be backsweetened with pina colada mix
> Orchard Breezin' watermelon 6 gallon kit
> Orchard Breezin' peach 6 gallon kit
> Probably more tomato this summer/fall - so far, I am liking what I did last year so I want to make more
> Possibly more FWK


Updated list:
All "current sitch" wines bottled, and lots given away!
Orchard Breezin' watermelon kit - bottled
Orchard Breezin' peach kit - bottled

In primary:
3 gallon RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine (we loved the first one so much that Hubby wanted me to make it again since I gave away most of what we didn't drink from the first batch)
6 gallon FWK Kiwi

On the horizon:
6 gallon FWK strawberry, as soon as the toasted caramel gets racked so I can use the fermenting bucket - this one will be split to 5 gallons with chocolate extract (cacao nibs in vodka for a few months) and 1 gallon left plain

Frozen raspberries
Frozen peaches
Pineapple to be backsweetened with pina colada mix
Tomato

Maybe another FWK
Maybe another toasted caramel later this fall
Probably another Skeeter Pee batch


----------



## vezePilot

After letting my rather dark Ale sit for a couple weeks, I have tried a few glasses. It has a mild, mellow flavor that is surprising. I don't prefer the strong taste of most dark beers.

Also, I bottled my WE Reserve Pinot Noir this evening. I was busy with other things, so the 6 week kit went seven weeks. The batch made 29 bottles plus one glass. I really like it. A bit more acidic than the Cab Sauv kits I've made. A little fruity, rather complex. But what do I know about wine ...




edit: This is turning into a full-time job!  
I have only four bottles remaining of the last Cab that I made, only one already opened bottle of Moscato, and only seven bottles left of the Watermelon Fruit wine. I thought I just finished making that?!?!


----------



## vinny

Jovimaple said:


> Updated list:
> All "current sitch" wines bottled, and lots given away!
> Orchard Breezin' watermelon kit - bottled
> Orchard Breezin' peach kit - bottled
> 
> In primary:
> 3 gallon RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine (we loved the first one so much that Hubby wanted me to make it again since I gave away most of what we didn't drink from the first batch)
> 6 gallon FWK Kiwi
> 
> On the horizon:
> 6 gallon FWK strawberry, as soon as the toasted caramel gets racked so I can use the fermenting bucket - this one will be split to 5 gallons with chocolate extract (cacao nibs in vodka for a few months) and 1 gallon left plain
> 
> Frozen raspberries
> Frozen peaches
> Pineapple to be backsweetened with pina colada mix
> Tomato
> 
> Maybe another FWK
> Maybe another toasted caramel later this fall
> Probably another Skeeter Pee batch


Have you tried the first 2 gallons of tomato yet? Good/bad?


----------



## Rocky

This is what I have going since getting back most of the equipment that I sold in the aborted move to Florida. In the two fermenters there are whites: the 7.9-gallon fermenter has Pinot Grigio (WinExpert Reserve) and the 20-gallon fermenter is triple batch of Traminer-Riesling (WinExpert LE). In bulk aging I have Cabernet Sauvignon, Super Tuscan, Amarone, Zinfandel, Merlot, Petite Syrah and Muscat. First bottling is still about 3 months away.


----------



## vinny

Nice set up. 

I appreciate that you have made me look like a dabbler. I only have about 50 gallons going at the moment.


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> I appreciate that you have made me look like a dabbler. I only have about 50 gallons going at the moment.


Hey, you had a water "situation" and a fence to build. You'll get back in the swing of things!


----------



## ChuckD

Rocky said:


> This is what I have going since getting back most of the equipment that I sold in the aborted move to Florida. In the two fermenters there are whites: the 7.9-gallon fermenter has Pinot Grigio (WinExpert Reserve) and the 20-gallon fermenter is triple batch of Traminer-Riesling (WinExpert LE). In bulk aging I have Cabernet Sauvignon, Super Tuscan, Amarone, Zinfandel, Merlot, Petite Syrah and Muscat. First bottling is still about 3 months away.View attachment 91062
> View attachment 91063
> View attachment 91064
> View attachment 91065


I am so showing this to my wife…

See! I do not have a wine making problem!!


----------



## Merrywine

I’ve made a couple of small kits of reds (a while ago so forgive me for not recalling the variety) and I’ve made several meads including a grapefruit rosemary that took a ribbon in competition. On deck, I have plans for a blueberry port and gurwertztraminer (both kits) and I have coffee blossom honey and cacao nibs for a mocha coffee mead.


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> I am so showing this to my wife…
> 
> See! I do not have a wine making problem!!


Yup, I'm feeling pretty good about myself today. I have been exhibiting GREAT self control. 

I think I could even throw a couple more batches in primary and still be in a nice moderate zone.


----------



## Terryfirma

Kivanc said:


> My coffee wine finished at 1.020 which it had a 1.130 of O.S.G. It turned out great: You can feel the sweet intense taste of the coffee.


Ooh?. I’m intrigued- I’d like to try this. 
Any recipe or suggestions that might help me.. ?


----------



## Brent

Marquette, from my own backyard vines. Just harvested them this weekend. Brix at about 28-29. My 12 vines yielded about 190 lbs on the stem. Now the fun process of destemming and crushing begins.


----------



## Kivanc

Terryfirma said:


> Ooh?. I’m intrigued- I’d like to try this.
> Any recipe or suggestions that might help me.. ?


I tried the following recipe:
COFFEE WINE 

½ lb freshly ground coffee
2½ lbs dark brown sugar
1½ tsp citric acid
¼ tsp tannin
7½ pts water
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Sauterne wine yeast
Pour water in pot and put on to boil. Stir in sugar until dissolved. When sugar is completely dissolved, stir coffee into water and wait until it boils. Remove from heat, cover and allow to cool. To a sanitized secondary, combine citric acid, tannin and yeast nutrient. Strain coffee through double layer of muslin into secondary, discarding the grounds. Add activated yeast and cover mouth of secondary with napkin held in place with rubber band. When fermentation is vigorous, fit airlock. Rack three times, 60 days apart, topping up and refitting airlock each time. If desired dry, rack into bottles. If desired sweet or semi-sweet, stabilize, sweeten to taste, wait 10 days, and rack into bottles. [Recipe adapted from Leo Zanelli's Home Winemaking from A to Z]


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Here’s my 2 latest “Frankenwines”. When I make a 3 gallon batch of mango and another fruit wines I usually have a nice batch of must left over. That plus some of the gross lees go into a 1 gallon batch with some fresh fruit of the same or simalar fruit with enough sugar to fire off at about 1.085 to 1.090. 

They finish fast and have not disappointed.


----------



## Terryfirma

Kivanc said:


> I tried the following recipe:
> COFFEE WINE
> 
> ½ lb freshly ground coffee
> 2½ lbs dark brown sugar
> 1½ tsp citric acid
> ¼ tsp tannin
> 7½ pts water
> 1 tsp yeast nutrient
> Sauterne wine yeast
> Pour water in pot and put on to boil. Stir in sugar until dissolved. When sugar is completely dissolved, stir coffee into water and wait until it boils. Remove from heat, cover and allow to cool. To a sanitized secondary, combine citric acid, tannin and yeast nutrient. Strain coffee through double layer of muslin into secondary, discarding the grounds. Add activated yeast and cover mouth of secondary with napkin held in place with rubber band. When fermentation is vigorous, fit airlock. Rack three times, 60 days apart, topping up and refitting airlock each time. If desired dry, rack into bottles. If desired sweet or semi-sweet, stabilize, sweeten to taste, wait 10 days, and rack into bottles. [Recipe adapted from Leo Zanelli's Home Winemaking from A to Z]





Kivanc said:


> I tried the following recipe:
> COFFEE WINE
> 
> ½ lb freshly ground coffee
> 2½ lbs dark brown sugar
> 1½ tsp citric acid
> ¼ tsp tannin
> 7½ pts water
> 1 tsp yeast nutrient
> Sauterne wine yeast
> Pour water in pot and put on to boil. Stir in sugar until dissolved. When sugar is completely dissolved, stir coffee into water and wait until it boils. Remove from heat, cover and allow to cool. To a sanitized secondary, combine citric acid, tannin and yeast nutrient. Strain coffee through double layer of muslin into secondary, discarding the grounds. Add activated yeast and cover mouth of secondary with napkin held in place with rubber band. When fermentation is vigorous, fit airlock. Rack three times, 60 days apart, topping up and refitting airlock each time. If desired dry, rack into bottles. If desired sweet or semi-sweet, stabilize, sweeten to taste, wait 10 days, and rack into bottles. [Recipe adapted from Leo Zanelli's Home Winemaking from A to Z]


Thank you for sharing this! I can’t wait to try it!! I need to get more carbouys or wait til I have one available?!


----------



## Kivanc

Terryfirma said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I can’t wait to try it!! I need to get more carbouys or wait til I have one available?!


You may not stay strict to the recipe as I did. For instance, you can use different brand of wine yeast or you can use a lemon juice instead of citric acid. Good luck


----------



## Terryfirma

Kivanc said:


> You may not stay strict to the recipe as I did. For instance, you can use different brand of wine yeast or you can use a lemon juice instead of citric acid. Good luck


Thank you! 
I’ve never followed a recipe in my entire life! I use them as guidelines.. 
I’m kind of an intuitive cook. Sometimes with good results, sometimes not.. but rarely the same! 
That doesn’t always work with chemistry. But, Wine seems to be more forgiving than baking?!


----------



## vezePilot

Another batch of Watermelon fruit wine. I guess I will not be making any Moscato ... this fruit wine is tasty. And now to start another batch of Pinot Noir.




.


----------



## Jovimaple

Jovimaple said:


> Updated list:
> All "current sitch" wines bottled, and lots given away!
> Orchard Breezin' watermelon kit - bottled
> Orchard Breezin' peach kit - bottled
> 
> In primary:
> 3 gallon RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine (we loved the first one so much that Hubby wanted me to make it again since I gave away most of what we didn't drink from the first batch)
> 6 gallon FWK Kiwi
> 
> On the horizon:
> 6 gallon FWK strawberry, as soon as the toasted caramel gets racked so I can use the fermenting bucket - this one will be split to 5 gallons with chocolate extract (cacao nibs in vodka for a few months) and 1 gallon left plain
> 
> Frozen raspberries
> Frozen peaches
> Pineapple to be backsweetened with pina colada mix
> Tomato
> 
> Maybe another FWK
> Maybe another toasted caramel later this fall
> Probably another Skeeter Pee batch


Update:

Bottled the RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel last night.
Plan to bottle the FWK Strawberry this week. I added homemade chocolate extract (cacao nibs in vodka for a few months) to half of it.
FWK Cab Sav (Tavola) is aging and will be for a year before bottling. Probably will rack it off the oak cubes in a month or so.

Hubby got me a Midwest Supplies gift card for my birthday last month, and that immediately went toward another RJS Cru Specialty dessert wine. This one is Gingerbread. I started that last night.

Still on the horizon:
Frozen raspberries
Frozen peaches
Pineapple juice/pina colada mix
Skeeter Pee

Dragonblood (Kirkland 3 berry mix) - wasn't impressed with this last year - just some flavor or something that wasn't my favorite. Hubby loved it. I opened a bottle of it this year and it really smoothed out and I love it! So I plan to make another batch after all.

Mayyyyybe tomato, but my tomato plants didn't do much, and I don't think I want to pay for tomatoes for that. I plan to hit the farmers market this week to see if they even have tomatoes left because I want to make salsa. Last year I got some free tomatoes from a friend of a friend. I have a couple of bottles of the tomato wine I made from them that I still need to give to my friend. Maybe after they try the wine they will invite me to pick some more at the end of the season again! (It was October last year, right before a frost.)

Debating on purchasing another Toasted Caramel. This is absolutely my favorite and I worry it won't be available next year, although it's so delicious I have to think it's going to continue to be popular. But I need to get creative with storage so if I do end up making another one this year, I may end up aging it in a carboy for a few months just to save space. It's soooo good!

Last year I ended up making more than 30 batches of wine, although the first 10 or so were 1 gallon each. This year, I just started batch #10, but they are 3 and 6 gallon batches.


----------



## winemaker81

Our west coast grape purchase is happening! We ordered 8 lugs of Grenache, 8 lugs of Tempranillo, and 1 lug each of Mourvedre, Petite Sirah, and Syrah.

The plan is to ferment the Grenache in 2 batches, one with Avante and one with RC-212, and combine after pressing. The same will be done for the Tempranillo. Both varietals will be barrel aged.

The remaining grapes will be fermented as a single batch with Avante, and will be carboy aged without oak. Next year we will bench test blending the M/PS/S into the main batches.

Also on the agenda is purchasing 2 FWK Tavola Merlot kits, and adding the pomace from the Grenache and Tempranillo, to each respective kit. I'm curious how much difference a different varietal's pomace will make in the Merlot.

If it works out, I intend to reserve a gallon of each of the 5 batches (2 Grenache, 2 Tempranillo, 1 blend) to compare with the final wines a year after bottling.

For the 2020 reds, I bottled a gallon each of Merlot, Zinfandel, Vinifera Blend, unoaked Meritage, and unoaked Meritage Plus so we could compare wines annually for 5 years. We are coming up on the first year post-bottling and the first taste test.


----------



## Jovimaple

Update:

FWK Strawberry (half plain and half chocolate strawberry) bottled

RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine bottled

FWK Cab Sav aging

RJS Cru Specialty Gingerbread Cookie dessert wine almost done with primary (day 11, sg bouncing between .994 and .993) - probably will rack Saturday or Sunday

Peach - used about 36 lbs of peaches I froze last year. It went crazy fast, with temp as high as 83° F in a 71° F room! Started on 9/18, pitched yeast starter 9/19, squeezed out the peaches and racked last night (9/22) at 1.010 - it had started high at 1.106 because I added too much sugar while the peaches were thawing, so I added kmeta. Lots of lees so not sure what the final volume will be but I racked close to 4 gallons. Now that one sits for a while to make sure it's done and to clear. Eventually it will be backsweetened.

Sunday I am going to pick free tomatoes again! I guess they must have liked my tomato wine made from what I picked there last year. I want to make salsa, and then if I have enough tomatoes left over, I will make a batch of tomato wine.

Still on the horizon:
Frozen raspberries
Pineapple juice/piña colada mix
Skeeter Pee
Dragonblood (Kirkland 3 berry mix)

Possibilities:
Twisted Mist Piña Colada (hubby thinks I should do this before I try pineapple juice + piña colada mix)

Another RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel just to make sure we have enough to last since it's a favorite

Waiting to see if FWK or (anyone) does a Barbera kit - I would like to do that again


----------



## jburtner

My wine cellar is pretty full along with four carboys from last fall (two Zins, one Petit Syrah, and one Mouvedre). SLowing down on capacity a little this year..

This year I was able to coordinate 150# Cab Sav, and 50# Barbera - Thinking I'll do a 50/50 CS/B blend in the ferment and a 100% CS. Nutrients, Enzymes, MLB, and enough D254 & BM4x4 in the fridge waiting for grapes. Expecting them in last week of October or first week of November.

Last years wines need one more racking before bottling so will do that as this seasons grapes are processed. Along with the racking will come a testing which I haven't done in quite a while 

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## GaDawg

vezePilot said:


> Another batch of Watermelon fruit wine. I guess I will not be making any Moscato ... this fruit wine is tasty. And now to start another batch of Pinot Noir.
> 
> I’ve wondered about the 8L Winexpert Pinot Noir. Can you tell us about it…Please? I love Pinot and have wondered about that one.
> 
> .


----------



## Hazelemere

Right now I'm settling home grown organic Madeleine Angevine juice foot crushed and and pneumatic water bladder pressed at SG 1.076 and raised to SG 1.085 with cane sugar. Yesterday I started hand destemmed uncrushed homegrown organic Marechal Foch at SG 1.092. The day before I started hand destemmed homegrown uncrushed organic Regent at SG 1.089 both reds with RC 212 yeast. I have homegrown organic Siegerrebe SG 1.084 fermenting with a yeast suggested on this website which I have never used Lalvin 71B. I'm also fermenting blackberry raspberry dried elderberry fruit port with Lalvin Bayanus yeast and will top up one carboy with 2 bottles of French Chambord (black raspberry liqueur) plus 30 medium toast American oak cubes to 75 ppm total sulphite as potassium metabisulphite. Finally, I'm collecting organic homegrown russet apples to grind and press to get SG 1.040-1.050 juice to sweeten with unpasteurized blueberry blossom honey to SG 1.085 to make Cyser probably 30 bottles. Russets make delicious meads IMHO. I'll use Lalvin 71B yeast for this.


----------



## Clover

I'm still new, only making wine for just over a year, but I've had some great success with some I've made.

- Blackberry, my first last year. Very tart but very berry, aging in bottles to see how it finally turns out.
-Rose petal back sweetened with honey. Outstanding, giving a new batch as gifts this holiday season.
- 2 lemon Skeeter Pees - not overly thrilled with the first one, second one Will Not Clear. Needs more work.
- 3 Dragon Blood, all have been hits
-Blackberry Skeeter - wonderful
- 2 Dragon Skeeter (used Dragon Blood slurry) - delicious
- Peach
-Peach Raspberry Skeeter
- Strawberry
-Strawberry skeeter - yum
-Pumpkin, kind of blah
-Sweet Spiced Pumpkin - fantastic
-Honeysuckle
-Day Lily
- Black Tea - won't clear
-Fig - fighting wine flowers
-Raspberry Lime Skeeter - delightful
- Apple Cinnamon - is OK
-Mint - surprisingly great
- Pineapple, my biggest disappointment

Might be forgetting some, but I've been busy having fun!


----------



## RevA

Started 2 gallons of Skeeter Pee, with the idea of adding fruit in secondary


----------



## winemaker81

In the last 3 days I've bottled FWK Sauvignon Blanc, FWK Tavola Pinot Noir, FWK Frutta Strawberry, FWK Frutta Blackberry, and an Elderberry from concentrate. Tonight I'll bottle Chocolate Raspberry Port.

Yesterday we hand unloaded 180 lugs (3+ tons) of west coast grapes -- tomorrow we crush. My part is 8 lugs Grenache, 8 lugs Tempranillo, and 1 lug each Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Mourvedre.

In 4 to 6 weeks, I'll bottle FWK Forte Super Tuscan and FWK Forte Syrah/Petite Sirah/Merlot currently in barrels, and the Grenache and Tempranillo will go into the barrels. The Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Mourvedre will be carboy aged.


----------



## winemaker81

I forgot to mention I have two FWK Tavola Merlot kits in the fridge (no skin packs). As an experiment I will add the pomace from the Grenache and Tempranillo to these kits to see how much difference pomace from different varietals changes the basic wine. I'm considering buying a third Merlot to use with the Syrah/Petite Sirah/Mourvedre.


----------



## lisanordmann

Interesting about adding the pomace to a wine kit. I have a VineCo Syrah that I will be adding Chambourin pumice to. I am just not sure how much to add. I made a Chambourin Rose’ and have the leftover seeds and skins not much pulp.


----------



## winemaker81

lisanordmann said:


> Interesting about adding the pomace to a wine kit. I have a VineCo Syrah that I will be adding Chambourin pumice to. I am just not sure how much to add. I made a Chambourin Rose’ and have the leftover seeds and skins not much pulp.


I'm making this up as I go, but using a bit of logic.

8 lugs will produce nearly 20 gallons of wine, so I can use the pomace to produce a bit under 10 gallons of second run wine, e.g., for every 2 gallons of wine I add 1 gallon water + stuff to the pomace. However, I'm going for quality, not quantity, so I'm pushing the ratio from 2:1 to 3:1 (roughly). I'd rather have less of a better wine.


----------



## lisanordmann

winemaker81 said:


> I'm making this up as I go, but using a bit of logic.
> 
> 8 lugs will produce nearly 20 gallons of wine, so I can use the pomace to produce a bit under 10 gallons of second run wine, e.g., for every 2 gallons of wine I add 1 gallon water + stuff to the pomace. However, I'm going for quality, not quantity, so I'm pushing the ratio from 2:1 to 3:1 (roughly). I'd rather have less of a better wine.


So for a 6 gallon Syrah kit wine how much pumuce should I add?


----------



## Rice_Guy

lisanordmann said:


> Interesting about adding the pomace to a wine kit. I have a VineCo Syrah that I will be adding Chambourin pumice to. I am just not sure how much to add. I made a Chambourin Rose’ and have the leftover seeds and skins not much pulp.


1) I can press a red grape and get roughly 80% juice
2) ? strong tannins? I can steep 15% PetitePearl crushed grape for a week (northern red) in white juice (Itasca and Briana) and turn the whole mix into a strong red wine
3) Is this pomace recycled as if making a second wine? It would lose strength.
4) How much do you have to work with, my freezer limits what I do.


----------



## winemaker81

lisanordmann said:


> So for a 6 gallon Syrah kit wine how much pumuce should I add?


I'm adding all the pomace from 288 lbs of grapes (eight 36 lb lugs). I have no idea how much that will be, I only know the starting point (288 lbs).

How many pounds of grapes did you start with?


----------



## lisanordmann

winemaker81 said:


> I'm adding all the pomace from 288 lbs of grapes (eight 36 lb lugs). I have no idea how much that will be, I only know the starting point (288 lbs).
> 
> How many pounds of grapes did you start with?


I started with 125 lbs of grapes. I pressed right after crush and destemming. They are all in my freezer now.


----------



## VinesnBines

lisanordmann said:


> So for a 6 gallon Syrah kit wine how much pumuce should I add?


I would say to use all the pomace you have - within reason. If you have 2 tons that might be too much. As Bryan is planning anything under 300 lbs will be good.

Edit:125 pounds will be just right!


----------



## joeswine

Yesterday I started a wine loves melbec, coconut yuzo and a blood orange sangria, all for two of my wine customers.
Theses ladies by two kits evet 2 months a peace , they supply their own bottles and corks I do the process.


----------



## winemaker81

lisanordmann said:


> I started with 125 lbs of grapes. I pressed right after crush and destemming. They are all in my freezer now.


I agree with Beth -- use it all.


----------



## winemaker81

We crushed 3 tons of grapes today -- I brought home my 684 lbs of it. I can't make more than that -- the springs on my truck were at what I consider the safe limit!


----------



## Kivanc

I am making wine from Kalecik Karasi grape wine with 15% tolerant wine yeast. I add sugar to 1.140 s.g., 1 lemon juice, 1 spoon of yeast nutrient. It’s fermenting at its peak (I prepared yeast starter and added 2 hours after.)


----------



## joeswine

Interesting


----------



## Kivanc

After 7 days, I put the Kalecik Karası grape must into secondary vessel at 0.991 s.g. The beginning s.g. was 1.140. Still I could see the last bubbles and now that I can wait to see it clear


----------



## joeswine

Now there in the secondary fir s little r and r


----------



## BigDaveK

Kivanc said:


> After 7 days, I put the Kalecik Karası grape must into secondary vessel at 0.991 s.g. The beginning s.g. was 1.140. Still I could see the last bubbles and now that I can wait to see it clear


This sounds interesting! I buy Hungarian wines now and then and I think I'll see if Turkish wines are available. Has to wait for one of my trips to the big city, though.


----------



## Kivanc

BigDaveK said:


> This sounds interesting! I buy Hungarian wines now and then and I think I'll see if Turkish wines are available. Has to wait for one of my trips to the big city, though.


How great 
It dropped only 1 point (0,990 sg) over weeks. 19,68% ABV I live in Ankara. Though Kalecik is close to Ankara, I am glad that I encountered Kalecik Karasi grape at market place. Popular brand wines are made with this grape.


----------



## RevA

I did a bit of cellar work today and started a dragon blood type wine.


----------



## Hazelemere

Raspberry Chambord 2022

SG 1.004 with 25 bottles of Raspberry table wine racked onto one bottle of Chambord liqueur with sorbate and put into a cooler.

Also making Cyser 2022 from Russet + King organic apple juice SG 1.040+ unpasteurized blueberry blossom honey to SG 1.098. No water or sugar added.


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> Right now I'm settling home grown organic Madeleine Angevine juice foot crushed and and pneumatic water bladder pressed at SG 1.076 and raised to SG 1.085 with cane sugar. Yesterday I started hand destemmed uncrushed homegrown organic Marechal Foch at SG 1.092. The day before I started hand destemmed homegrown uncrushed organic Regent at SG 1.089 both reds with RC 212 yeast. I have homegrown organic Siegerrebe SG 1.084 fermenting with a yeast suggested on this website which I have never used Lalvin 71B. I'm also fermenting blackberry raspberry dried elderberry fruit port with Lalvin Bayanus yeast and will top up one carboy with 2 bottles of French Chambord (black raspberry liqueur) plus 30 medium toast American oak cubes to 75 ppm total sulphite as potassium metabisulphite. Finally, I'm collecting organic homegrown russet apples to grind and press to get SG 1.040-1.050 juice to sweeten with unpasteurized blueberry blossom honey to SG 1.085 to make Cyser probably 30 bottles. Russets make delicious meads IMHO. I'll use Lalvin 71B yeast for this.


I tasted 2022 organic home grown 60% Siegerrebe unchaptalized at SG 1.084 with 40% Madeline Angevine chaptalized from SG 1.076 to 1.085 and topped up with 2 bottles of high acid Brehm Chenin Blanc from a Lalvin 71B yeast ferment and treated with bentonite mid-ferment. This is the best Siegerrebe I've tasted since 1983 and which I attribute to the 71B yeast. This is an absolute fruit bomb. Pity I only have 2 cases which I will savour with my wife who is a Siegerrebe fan. This is lust the way I like it. I won't use Lalvin bayanus yeast on white grape wines unless I have to. I didn't know anything about 71B yeast until logging onto this website which proves that you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> I tasted 2022 organic home grown 60% Siegerrebe unchaptalized at SG 1.084 with 40% Madeline Angevine chaptalized from SG 1.076 to 1.085 and topped up with 2 bottles of high acid Brehm Chenin Blanc from a Lalvin 71B yeast ferment and treated with bentonite mid-ferment. This is the best Siegerrebe I've tasted since 1983 and which I attribute to the 71B yeast. This is an absolute fruit bomb. Pity I only have 2 cases which I will savour with my wife who is a Siegerrebe fan. This is lust the way I like it. I won't use Lalvin bayanus yeast on white grape wines unless I have to. I didn't know anything about 71B yeast until logging onto this website which proves that you can teach an old dog new tricks.





Hazelemere said:


> I tasted 2022 organic home grown 60% Siegerrebe unchaptalized at SG 1.084 with 40% Madeline Angevine chaptalized from SG 1.076 to 1.085 and topped up with 2 bottles of high acid Brehm Chenin Blanc from a Lalvin 71B yeast ferment and treated with bentonite mid-ferment. This is the best Siegerrebe I've tasted since 1983 and which I attribute to the 71B yeast. This is an absolute fruit bomb. Pity I only have 2 cases which I will savour with my wife who is a Siegerrebe fan. This is lust the way I like it. I won't use Lalvin bayanus yeast on white grape wines unless I have to. I didn't know anything about 71B yeast until logging onto this website which proves that you can teach an old dog new tricks.


too funny "lust" should read "just" but lust just the way I like it works also.


----------



## RevA

Two imperial gallons for a quad berry dragons blood.


----------



## Hazelemere

Cyser update. Organic Russet and King apple juice with a bit of Cox at SG 1.040 raised to SG 1.098 with unpasteurized blueberry blossom honey no water and no sugar. This is now at SG 1.000 after fermenting with Lalvin bayanus yeast (Lalvin 71B wouldn't start even with nutrient containing B vitamins) and ready to rack and sulphite after settling from bentonite addition to remove protein. Bentonites strips all sulphite. This is much better than I expected from high acid/high tannin Russet apple pulp which browned really fast (skin tannin oxidation) in the grinder ahead of the press. It was fermented at about 25 ppm total sulphite ahead of bentonite treatment. It has a really good smell from the honey and the tannin/acid are fine. This has the potential to be really good if I let it age before bottling. I'm thinking summer 2023. I should get 3 cases which suits me just fine. I'll definitely make it again with the same type of honey or I'll make 2 batches e.g. 2nd one with unpasteurized raspberry blossom honey. I think that the russets grafted onto a transparent apple tree are Belle de boskop which I got from my neighbour's tree.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just transferred about 15 gallons of Viognier from Washington state from primary bucket to carboys. Looking good!


----------



## winemaker81

We bottled most of the 2021 Super Tuscan and Rhone Blend. 19 liters of each was reserved, and treated with K&C as an experiment to see how much sediment we get from a year old wine, and if the fining agents changes the color, aroma, taste, and/or body. Currently in progress:

Grenache (CA grapes), currently in barrel
Tempranillo (CA grapes), currently in barrel
Mourvedre/Petite Sirah/Syrah blend (CA grapes), currently in carboy
FWK Tavola Merlot fermented with Grenache pomace, currently in carboy
FWK Tavola Merlot fermented with Tempranillo pomace, currently in carboy


----------



## jburtner

Primary ferment and pressing is complete on this years grapes. I purchased three buckets of washington state cab sav and one bucket of barbera. Fermented with BM4x4, and D254 and co-inoculated with vp41. Just racked off gross lees and keeping them warm to complete mlf. Two 6g carboys - one 50/50 and the other is straight CS. 

Last fall’s wines are still in carboys. Two Zin, one petite syrah, and one Mouvedre. I’ll bottle those in the early spring or late winter. Maybe I can move them into the dungeon when it gets colder to cold-stabilize a bit and drop the tartrates before a final racking and kmeta. 

I’m very happy with where all these stand at the moment. 

I’ve got six cases of various commercial wines in the Garagiste warehouse which should ship after winter and made some space in the cellar for all the bottles come spring.

I might do a couple chilean carboys in the spring if I’m feeling it since I only did two this fall. 

Holiday season is upon us so happy holidays to all!

Cheers,
Johann


----------



## vinny

Alright! Full disclosure..

@BigDaveK, if you have a couple days to type it out, maybe you would like to share your list? 

87 Gallons made in 11 months. I think next year I will try to dedicate myself more.  13 more gallons and I'm capped at the legal limit. 


Raspberry - In Secondary
Welch's white grape - Tossed- Headspace
Skeeter Pee - Done and drank
Dragons Blood - Also gone
Triple Berry - In Secondary
Shiraz- Kit - Bottled
Pinot Gris- kit - Bottled
Malt Hard Lemonade - It WAS delicious
Merlot- kit - Bottled
Diablo Rojo- Kit - Bottled
Dragons Blood - Dumped- Filter soap taste
Mystic - Kit - Bottled
Grillo Pinot Grigio- Kit - Bottled
Carrot- Juiced - Secondary
Dandelion - Secondary
Carrot- Boiled - Secondary
Carrot, juiced- pulp in mesh bag - Secondary
Dandelion - Secondary
Tomato- Roasted 3 lb - Secondary
Tomato- Roasted 6 lb - Secondary
Tomato- raw - Secondary
Roasted almond - Secondary
Cab Shiraz Montepulciano kit - Secondary
Pinot Noir- Kit - Secondary
Sangiovese- kit - Secondary 
Malbec- kit - Secondary
Twisted mist Miami Vice-kit - Secondary
Banana - Secondary
Rhubarb Kiwi - Primary
Toscana- Kit - Still in box


----------



## mat_ski

In progress
1. Ginger mead- secondary
2. Black tea mead- secondary
3. Merlot- secondary
4. Grapefruit- secondary
5. Rice raisin- secondary
6. Blueberry raisin- secondary 
7. Jalapeno- primary

Finished
1. Rice raisin
2. Dragon blood


----------



## Mjconn42

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mjconn42

I started making wine as a teenager and recently got back into the hobby. 

Here are some recent batches from the EnoFile winemaking app. Most of these are Finer Wine kits and also a few Winexpert kits.


----------



## Kivanc

I am making 1.32 gallons of wine from 22 cinnamon sticks. I took it from boiling (hope this odor sustains to the end). I am going to add sugar to 1140 sg, half lemon, 2 spoons of yeast nutrient and 18% tolerant wine yeast when it gets cool.


----------



## vinny

Kivanc said:


> I am making 1.32 gallons of wine from 22 cinnamon sticks. I took it from boiling (hope this odor sustains to the end). I am going to add sugar to 1140 sg, half lemon, 2 spoons of yeast nutrient and 18% tolerant wine yeast when it gets cool.


You will have to update us on how this one turns out.


----------



## BigDaveK

Kivanc said:


> I am making 1.32 gallons of wine from 22 cinnamon sticks. I took it from boiling (hope this odor sustains to the end). I am going to add sugar to 1140 sg, half lemon, 2 spoons of yeast nutrient and 18% tolerant wine yeast when it gets cool.


I'm interested!
On my list for sure but haven't done it yet.
Did you use whole sticks or break them up? I think smashing with a hammer would give more surface area and possibly more flavor extraction. (?)
Also, what kind of cinnamon? I have Saigon, Ceylon, and Indonesian in my spice drawer. Haven't tried Chinese yet.

Just a thought - half a lemon may not be enough acid.
Also, that's a lot of sugar all at once. I would consider step feeding.

Good luck and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> I'm interested!
> On my list for sure but haven't done it yet.
> Did you use whole sticks or break them up? I think smashing with a hammer would give more surface area and possibly more flavor extraction. (?)
> Also, what kind of cinnamon? I have Saigon, Ceylon, and Indonesian in my spice drawer. Haven't tried Chinese yet.
> 
> Just a thought - half a lemon may not be enough acid.
> Also, that's a lot of sugar all at once. I would consider step feeding.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!!!!


I'm real tempted to turn this into an almond wine scenario. I have cinnamon sticks on hand... considering a rash decision.

I think this would be good one to light up with 1118 and step feed till it won't take anymore. Push for 18%.You are going to want it sweet so no worry about pushing past where it can ferment dry. I am thinking a mellow Fireball. Less booze, less sweet, but still a zinger. I think I might make a plan for it first and get some ratios figured.

Any recipes @BigDaveK? I found mulled wine recipes and looks like that opened another door. I gotta stay focused!


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> Did you use whole sticks or break them up? I think smashing with a hammer would give more surface area and possibly more flavor extraction. (?)


I'd run 'em through the rotary coffee grinder for the most surface area.

I use a Mr Coffee rotary grinder as my spice grinder, and have a burr grinder for coffee.


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> I'm real tempted to turn this into an almond wine scenario. I have cinnamon sticks on hand... considering a rash decision.
> 
> I think this would be good one to light up with 1118 and step feed till it won't take anymore. Push for 18%.You are going to want it sweet so no worry about pushing past where it can ferment dry. I am thinking a mellow Fireball. Less booze, less sweet, but still a zinger. I think I might make a plan for it first and get some ratios figured.
> 
> Any recipes @BigDaveK? I found mulled wine recipes and looks like that opened another door. I gotta stay focused!


Man, I am right there with you. I am SO interested in cinnamon but with zero experience I'm going to tread lightly...for now. But almonds and cinnamon? Ooh, I understand your dilemma!!

I have fallen in love with dessert wines. I currently have 4. All were started with 71B, nice glycerol production and esters, then I added 1118 and step fed. All hit a little over 20% ABV and all crapped out between 1.010 and 1.020. I thought I would have to back sweeten to balance the alcohol but they're great where they are. They taste barely sweet with no obvious alcohol. Now I understand why dessert wines are served in small glasses - great fruit flavor and then out of nowhere the alcohol hits. One plum, two pear (1 with cloves, delicious!), and a Black Hungarian pepper...and this week I'll start a raspberry.

Mulled wines can certainly be a delight and I enjoy them. A wonderful winter drink! My wine consumption has increased enough, though, so I'll try to avoid them for now.


----------



## Ohio Bob

Just placed my order for the FWK Bordeaux Forte Series. On sale no less!!


----------



## Kivanc

BigDaveK said:


> I'm interested!
> On my list for sure but haven't done it yet.
> Did you use whole sticks or break them up? I think smashing with a hammer would give more surface area and possibly more flavor extraction. (?)
> Also, what kind of cinnamon? I have Saigon, Ceylon, and Indonesian in my spice drawer. Haven't tried Chinese yet.
> 
> Just a thought - half a lemon may not be enough acid.
> Also, that's a lot of sugar all at once. I would consider step feeding.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!!!!


Smashing with a hammer or running them in a rotary coffee grinder might be a good idea.

I just broke them up. Saigon cinnamon sticks would be fine, you should try with them. I made the yeast starter; After a couple of hours, it poured into the main cinnamon tea must.

About the lemon, I used a lemon on my last grape wine which I felt it was too acidic, too much taste of lemon.

It’s the second day of primary fermentation of my cinnamon tea must. Though I made the yeast starter, the fermentation is slowly taking place. It smells warm, full, slightly fruity, peppery and vanilla-like.


----------



## RevA

I'm going to try and make Kei apple wine. I got about 6 gallons of the fruit and thought why not.


----------

